# Smoking and Obamacare #19



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> THANK YOU very much. I shall make copies and hand to as many People as possible. We all have responsibility to make this a safe Country for everyone.


I bet not one of the Christians on this thread bothered to read it. Jim Wallis appears to be a Christian who actually follows the teachings of Christ.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> From Jim Wallis, Evangelical Christian, founder of Sojourners
> 
> Lament from a White Father
> By Jim Wallis
> ...


Thanks, Andrea for this beautiful post concerning this terrible tragedy. It gives all of us a lot to think about who live in this country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Huck, give me a break! You are arguing over nothing as you really know nothing about me. Of course I don't wear a headband with a feather in the back! What do the American Native Indians look like today who does not wear the Indian costume? There are many among you who do not claim their nationality--most of the time I don't either.
> 
> Many different tribes don't resemble each other--for instance the Alaskan Indians don't look the same from different regions even though they are of the same tribes. If you will look closely, my nose shows one of my family traits. Do you look anything as your family? I'll bet not!
> 
> ...


Janeway
I really don't care what you are or are not. But you claimed to be part (PART) Native American and made a big fuss about it and all of a sudden you are 100% Native American? Never have known anyone being able to change his/her genes. Has it become advantages to claim being Native American? More to gain, when higher percentage? Very interesting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This Jim Wallis only wants his 15 minutes of fame so he can sell his books as these people will crawl out of the woodwork everywhere just in time to promote themselves.


I read Jim Wallis almost everyday. I guess you disagree with his brand of Christianity, but I think he is a good person. You don't have to denigrate his motives just because you disagree with him. Doesn't he say something to make you think?
How fast do you think Zimmerman's book will be on the market? When is he going to appear in an NRA ad to cash in on his notoriety? I think his motives are more suspect than those of Jim Wallis.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I bet not one of the Christians on this thread bothered to read it. Jim Wallis appears to be a Christian who actually follows the teachings of Christ.


I read it Al, but think he has his own agenda to fill.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, had enough of this nonsense tonight so until tomorrow! I'm behind with knitting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, we asked you to cover that mess you call a face. Spare us, serpent!


BrattyPatty
ever seen such a puss? Makes you spit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ever feel like you are talking to a brick wall, Cheeky?


BrattyPatty
you are kind, from a brick wall you at least get an echo. Vacuum is the space we keep talking to. That is why nothing they say has any meaning emerging from it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No different than you demanding the same of us, serpent,in D&P.


oh my was that the zombie with no soul trying to drum up a little business,Patty. I thought I smelled the odor of something rotting and brimstone. Thar she blows! Oh the humanity! Run Patty it's about to implode! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> ARE YOU BLIND?????


BrattyPatty
BD&D he/she is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you ignorant? Don't bother answering, we all know the obvious answer.
> 
> An apology is not saying, "I apologize" to just the world immediately followed by another insult. (which is exactly what you did)
> 
> ...


Don't you ever speak of my grandchild. I said" I was wrong and I apologize" That's all you get, serpent. The insult was justified
You are not exactly "Miss Manners" yourself!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There she goes again. Speaking wth that long forked tongue of hers. Don't accept the apology. I certainly won't lose any sleep over it. At least I admit when I am wrong, unlike you.


Did you see it's tail, Patty. It's true he really does have one. Yuk! :-(


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did you see it's tail, Patty. It's true he really does have one. Yuk! :-(


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ever feel like you are talking to a brick wall, Cheeky?


All the time with this bunch, Patty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I bet not one of the Christians on this thread bothered to read it. Jim Wallis appears to be a Christian who actually follows the teachings of Christ.


alcameron
they do not understand meaningful text, hate is their language and racism is their constant companion.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you my dear!


Dumb as a stump, Patty. Who is even talking to her?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Huck, give me a break! You are arguing over nothing as you really know nothing about me. Of course I don't wear a headband with a feather in the back! What do the American Native Indians look like today who does not wear the Indian costume? There are many among you who do not claim their nationality--most of the time I don't either.
> 
> Many different tribes don't resemble each other--for instance the Alaskan Indians don't look the same from different regions even though they are of the same tribes. If you will look closely, my nose shows one of my family traits. Do you look anything as your family? I'll bet not!
> 
> ...


Janeway
everything I know about you is what you said about yourself and that is very conflicting. Why do you abnegate your being primarily white now? Yes, African Americans are ******* but not all people of color are *******. That is the difference. I know, I know quit shouting at me you know by now that I am a stickler. Quit screaming.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, I thought my tongue was forked! Nice to know you KGP!


Yup, you said Patty was a ******* and you could tell by her posts. What is a ******* Jane? There is no such thing. Please do tell us what it is. I think Admin will love to see your explanation. And did you know your close personal friend who says she cares so much about you is KPG and you keep posting KGP? Guess you don't know her too well do you. I'm surprised she didn't point it out to you as she does correct everyone else's errors. That's the first decent thing I have ever seen the beast do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Huck, give me a break! You are arguing over nothing as you really know nothing about me. Of course I don't wear a headband with a feather in the back! What do the American Native Indians look like today who does not wear the Indian costume? There are many among you who do not claim their nationality--most of the time I don't either.
> 
> Many different tribes don't resemble each other--for instance the Alaskan Indians don't look the same from different regions even though they are of the same tribes. If you will look closely, my nose shows one of my family traits. Do you look anything as your family? I'll bet not!
> 
> ...


Jane maybe you should shut your racist mouth and cut your losses. You have already dug yourself into a big deep hole and it is just getting deeper. Maybe one of your friends can talk some sense into you and get you to take a break.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't you ever speak of my grandchild. I said" I was wrong and I apologize" That's all you get, serpent. The insult was justified
> You are not exactly "Miss Manners" yourself!


BrattyPatty
them being insulting is actually a compliment. They have an insatiable desire to hang on to us. We are the best educated people they ever had contact with and they just cannot let go. Again and again, particularly KPG, they tell us they will never speak to us again and 1000 pages later they are still here. Manners, another term for them to look up in the dictionary. Probably KPG will explain it as multiple Males.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My friends are "my" business when you are slamming them.


Keep it up Jane. You had better quit while you are ahead and shut your big racist mouth!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sweetheart, you really are off your rocker as do you think this makes you look big? You wanted to "get" along, but no matter what is said you come back with nonsense to slam others.
> 
> You are doing on the picking so why don't you return to your cohorts on Oasis, oh, I forgot there isn't anyone there! Or you could return to LOLL & talk about your fake trip! I'm not nearly as nasty as you!
> 
> I almost forgot, I'm very familiar with the Minn/St. Paul airport & area so any pictures will easily be known if fake. I flew in/out of that area & visited the area when visited my last living uncle/aunt. My uncle (dad's brother) died just last year so I had 50+ years in that area. Loved the huge mall.


Jane are you UTI? You are not even making any sense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I bet not one of the Christians on this thread bothered to read it. Jim Wallis appears to be a Christian who actually follows the teachings of Christ.


Don't see many of them out here or on D&P. They are their own worst enemies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> you are kind, from a brick wall you at least get an echo. Vacuum is the space we keep talking to. That is why nothing they say has any meaning emerging from it.


Or maybe a black hole?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my opinion, we are in a very dangerous point in our nation. Blacks (especially) feel mistreated and unable to obtain justice in our system. Immigrants feel unwelcome and they feel that whites are suspicious of them. The middle class....actually anyone below the top 5% have seen their earning power eroded and their careers at risk. Opinions?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder what all the white racists going to do when the people of color become the majority and they are the new minority. Pretty scary stuff. Jane sure showed her racist side. I wonder if she even stopped to think who she may be talking too when she says things like that out here? I wonder what the oppressed will do to their oppressors when the shoe is on the other foot?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Her ONLY friend is a pet rock and it tried to run away.

a


BrattyPatty said:


> Then how would you know if they are dumb or not serpent?
> I heard your best friend is a Pet Rock.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jane are you UTI? You are not even making any sense.


She never does, Cheeky lol. So now she knows all about MSP?
Give me a break! What makes her think we will post pics?
I won't because I know that it will really get under her skin.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Her ONLY friend is a pet rock and it tried to run away.
> 
> a


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The risk in a defendant testifying under oath is that they will be cross examined, and attorneys usually advise against this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me know when you're ready Cheeky. It's boring, but it's worth it to make a point.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> How come you buddies KPG and lukelucy keep coming over to LOLL? I guess their "D&P home" ain't so grand after all? We can all play this game can't we?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Roll in it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes same old BS coming from your side. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah Patty. I'm trying to save my breathe for vacation.



BrattyPatty said:


> Ever feel like you are talking to a brick wall, Cheeky?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, I thought my tongue was forked! Nice to know you KGP!


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Where is the outrage for Detroit?

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ak3IIavLYTovdHYxbDItQ255eWh1NzBiQXp5cmxRdmc&output=html

And let's not forget Chicago

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ak3IIavLYTovdHYxbDItQ255eWh1NzBiQXp5cmxRdmc&output=html

Doesn't appear those tough guns work in those Democratic cities


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For once, get ahead of yourself and speak something of substance. Names, threats, and Bible quotes. Ask hubby to help if he hasn't fled to greener pastures.



knitpresentgifts said:


> for once, try to get ahead of yourself, and speak the truth


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just mean.



BrattyPatty said:


> ARE YOU BLIND?????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where is the outrage for Detroit?
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ak3IIavLYTovdHYxbDItQ255eWh1NzBiQXp5cmxRdmc&output=html
> 
> ...


It's always outrageous when anyone gets murdered, if that is what you are talking about. Psst- if you put the www. in the address, it just may work as a link.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> In my opinion, we are in a very dangerous point in our nation. Blacks (especially) feel mistreated and unable to obtain justice in our system. Immigrants feel unwelcome and they feel that whites are suspicious of them. The middle class....actually anyone below the top 5% have seen their earning power eroded and their careers at risk. Opinions?


damemary
Bigotry, Racism and greed are so rampant that eventually the People had enough and look for changes on a grand scale. Revenge will be very painful for those who inflicted all of the suffering. We are sitting on a Volcano which could erupt anytime.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Her ONLY friend is a pet rock and it tried to run away.
> 
> a


damemary
that is hilarious and oh so fitting. Have to remember that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
Go get 'em Tiger.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Where is the outrage for Detroit?
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ak3IIavLYTovdHYxbDItQ255eWh1NzBiQXp5cmxRdmc&output=html
> 
> ...


Lovethelake
I can't believe you said what you said. This is outrageous.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She never does, Cheeky lol. So now she knows all about MSP?
> Give me a break! What makes her think we will post pics?
> I won't because I know that it will really get under her skin.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


It is OK as your trip is fake so now you are making fun of me while I laugh as yes I am very familiar with MSP as you call it! Dream on ladies as I knew you would not have any pictures to post here! Laughing, laughing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't you ever speak of my grandchild. I said" I was wrong and I apologize" That's all you get, serpent. The insult was justified
> You are not exactly "Miss Manners" yourself!


As expected, I didn't "get" anything, you didn't apologize and continue to lie about same. You don't know a damn thing and you're incapable of teaching anyone anything since you act like a spoiled brat, three-year old child. Your moniker well suits.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As expected, I didn't "get" anything, you didn't apologize and continue to lie about same. You don't know a damn thing and you're incapable of teaching anyone anything since you act like a spoiled brat, three-year old child. Your moniker well suits.


Absolutely!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So what you are assuming is that a person who is Peruvian (Hispanic), targets another minority because he is a racist?


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me. Racism isn't just something the supposed majority race in this country shows the supposed minorities in this country. There are many people in this country from many ethnic groups and they are all human beings and therefore capable of racist reactions to other ethnicities in the US. Are you purposely trying to show how shallow your understanding of racism is?

You prove your lack of understanding of racism to think that a Peruvian-American can't be a recist. Go sit in the corner until you understand the broad scope of racism and then come back and tell us all about it. But, please, leave out the idiotic remarks. God, you conservatives are stupid.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> For once, get ahead of yourself and speak something of substance. Names, threats, and Bible quotes. Ask hubby to help if he hasn't fled to greener pastures.


damemary
the absence is suspicious isn't it. Not surprising at all however.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is OK as your trip is fake so now you are making fun of me while I laugh as yes I am very familiar with MSP as you call it! Dream on ladies as I knew you would not have any pictures to post here! Laughing, laughing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Laugh all you want. So we will be laughing too for almost 10 days! We won't miss you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As expected, I didn't "get" anything, you didn't apologize and continue to lie about same. You don't know a damn thing and you're incapable of teaching anyone anything since you act like a spoiled brat, three-year old child. Your moniker well suits.


Sticks and Stones, honey! Don't explode now. Watch your language, serpent! It's right there in LOLL for everyone to see, so that makes you the liar that you have always been.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As I've suggested, have Admin lock this thread as they will never go away until they have no home.


Why should Admin take any action to close this topic down when only a couple of dozen people participate in it, and hundreds of other people participate in all the other KP topics? The best thing Admin could do is boot you out of KP since you're the big complainer.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It is OK as your trip is fake so now you are making fun of me while I laugh as yes I am very familiar with MSP as you call it! Dream on ladies as I knew you would not have any pictures to post here! Laughing, laughing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bratty and friends
no pictures is my vote. These nuts will use them for who knows what. Have we not witnessed their perverted "outlook" on things? I do not want to become one of their victims.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Absolutely!


And this is from the site rat who can't deal with the word 
a-s. Go tell on me again thumper. I'm sure Admin would love for you to bother them again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty and friends
> no pictures is my vote.


You got that right! No telling what these demented people would do with them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why should Admin take any action to close this topic down when only a couple of dozen people participate in it, and hundreds of other people participate in all the other KP topics? The best thing Admin could do is boot you out of KP since you're the big complainer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why should Admin take any action to close this topic down when only a couple of dozen people participate in it, and hundreds of other people participate in all the other KP topics? The best thing Admin could do is boot you out of KP since you're the big complainer.


MaidInBedlam
complainer? that is all you call it? XXXX disturber pompeux is much more fitting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> complainer? that is all you call it? XXXX disturber pompeux is much more fitting.


I have another word, Huck. But thumper will rat me out if I use it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Laugh all you want. So we will be laughing too for almost 10 days! We won't miss you.


BrattyPatty
I guarantee that we will be laughing a lot. I have a collection of "Comedy a la righties". They have said the darndest things.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have another word, Huck. But thumper will rat me out if I use it.


BrattyPatty
Make a note of it and bring it along.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Me too. OJ was guilty as sin just like Zimmerman. They will get what is coming to them eventually.


OJ is in jail on other charges, though nothing as horrendous as the murders he committed. There was reasonable doubt as to whether he murdered his wife and the guy who was just returning her sunglasses.

Zimmerman was acquited because he could not be found guilty on the charges that were brought against him. Once again reasonable doubt won. A jury isn't allowed to consider anything but the evidence presented in the case they will judge. The jury felt there was reasonable doubt about his guilt, and acted accordingly. Is that a good thing? Does that mean justice was served? No, it doesn't.

The Law was observed and Law and Justice are two entirely different things. Zimmerman still isn't in the clear. The feds can charge him with a civil rights violation. Better yet, Trayvon Martin's family can take Zimmerman to covil court where he can be COMPELLED to testify.

In the end, no matter how many times Zimmerman is brought before a court of law, he will not get what he might deserve for probably murdering Trayvon Martin. No matter what the feds and Trayvon's family do, there will be no justice for Trayvon. Deal with it, kids.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> complainer? that is all you call it? XXXX disturber pompeux is much more fitting.


Maybe "XXXX disturber popeuxis" a better description, but I still don't think Admin will do anything when so few people are involved.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What an odd idea you have about what constitutes an apolooy. One says one is sorry they did XXXX, or that they are sorry for what the offended person THINKS they did. Further explaination and discussion are optional.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you ignorant? Don't bother answering, we all know the obvious answer.
> 
> An apology is not saying, "I apologize" to just the world immediately followed by another insult. (which is exactly what you did)
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's my feeling too.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Bigotry, Racism and greed are so rampant that eventually the People had enough and look for changes on a grand scale. Revenge will be very painful for those who inflicted all of the suffering. We are sitting on a Volcano which could erupt anytime.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why should Admin take any action to close this topic down when only a couple of dozen people participate in it, and hundreds of other people participate in all the other KP topics? The best thing Admin could do is boot you out of KP since you're the big complainer.


MIB, Oh wouldn't it be loverly, loverly, loverly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I value privacy and I do not feel comfortable with the righties. Pictures in private only is my vote.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty and friends
> no pictures is my vote. These nuts will use them for who knows what. Have we not witnessed their perverted "outlook" on things? I do not want to become one of their victims.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

complainer? that is all you call it? XXXX disturber pompeux is much more fitting.[/quote]

You sure can call em Huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know what you're thinking...because I'm thinking it too.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have another word, Huck. But thumper will rat me out if I use it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you publishing a book?



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I guarantee that we will be laughing a lot. I have a collection of "Comedy a la righties". They have said the darndest things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's so sad for everyone. Worst thing is to go through terrible situation....and learn nothing.



MaidInBedlam said:


> OJ is in jail on other charges, though nothing as horrendous as the murders he committed. There was reasonable doubt as to whether he murdered his wife and the guy who was just returning her sunglasses.
> 
> Zimmerman was acquited because he could not be found guilty on the charges that were brought against him. Once again reasonable doubt won. A jury isn't allowed to consider anything but the evidence presented in the case they will judge. The jury felt there was reasonable doubt about his guilt, and acted accordingly. Is that a good thing? Does that mean justice was served? No, it doesn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We must not forget the fact that Kerry originally docked and registered his sailboat in Delaware to avoid paying MA taxes. A rich tax cheat to boot.


Actually it was docked in RI.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Laugh all you want. So we will be laughing too for almost 10 days! We won't miss you.


Good I hope you are gone forever from this thread!

I defined ******* on the last page of LOLL (92) so be sure to read & learn as it is a new word for your limited vocabulary.

We won't miss your slams!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Actually it was docked in RI.


Love your cats!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty and friends
> no pictures is my vote. These nuts will use them for who knows what. Have we not witnessed their perverted "outlook" on things? I do not want to become one of their victims.


I know you won't take any pictures because you aren't going anywhere! You are ashamed of where you live or any of your surrounding is why you have not posted any pictures.

Alcameron posted a beautiful picture of a lake close to her home, but the rest of you have not posted anything! Al also posted pictures of her knitting so why have the rest of you posted any knitting.

I did compliment Huck's paintings in her Avatar.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

They don't want to become one of our victims? What a strange comment; but then again libs do view people based on their level of victimization.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They don't want to become one of our victims? What a strange comment; but then again libs do view people based on their level of victimization.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: yes!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They don't want to become one of our victims? What a strange comment; but then again libs do view people based on their level of victimization.


Lovethelake,

It all fits in. They "view people based on their level of victimization" is correct. They play the victim role. Which plays into the gimme from the government attitude. Me, me, me is their game.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Are you publishing a book?


damemary
possibility.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I know you won't take any pictures because you aren't going anywhere! You are ashamed of where you live or any of your surrounding is why you have not posted any pictures.
> 
> Alcameron posted a beautiful picture of a lake close to her home, but the rest of you have not posted anything! Al also posted pictures of her knitting so why have the rest of you posted any knitting.
> 
> I did compliment Huck's paintings in her Avatar.


Janeway
Huck has posted lots of things. My Residence you want to see? Not ever. The Park alone draws attention but it does not want yours. Where are your pictures?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And it was registered in Delaware as they have very little taxes.


nuclearfinz said:


> Actually it was docked in RI.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Boy are you naive and so predictable. The jury cannot listen to anything, read anything or discuss what goes on in any trial. They swear that they will make a decision based solely on the evidence that is presented to them in the trial. I am shocked you do not even know how your own Justice system works. You think they decide based on the media? What planet are you from? What kind of education did you receive? Yes, they have a legal right to sue Zimmerman. Why did you say this next step is predictable? I guess it is because they are Black? What is wrong with that? If somebody murdered your relative and they were found not guilty wouldn't you want them to sue? OJ's victim's families who were white sued him. I bet you didn't have a problem with that did you? Did you know you are a racist? Your posts said it all. And Zimmerman was on Sean Hannity and you know what a Liberal he is. :lol:


Well lets see, the jury was only selected prior to the case going to trial. What about the rest of the time when these jurors were actually subjected to the TV, radio and newspaper and those peoples opinions of Zimmerman, not to mention any one they spoke to. You can't say they didn't listen to the garbage spewed from the media, because they somehow might be picked for jury duty. That would require the immediate area around Sanford, FL to be under a media blackout. The jury did make a decision based solely on the evidence presented. So they did honor their oath. Now your panties are all bunched up over the fact that the evidence did not prove Zimmerman guilty. The jury believed Zimmerman acted in self defense and did not believe Zimmerman's actions were based on race.

The rest of your comments are just idiotic and not worth any comment.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well lets see, the jury was only selected prior to the case going to trial. What about the rest of the time when these jurors were actually subjected to the TV, radio and newspaper and those peoples opinions of Zimmerman, not to mention any one they spoke to. You can't say they didn't listen to the garbage spewed from the media, because they somehow might be picked for jury duty. That would require the immediate area around Sanford, FL to be under a media blackout. The jury did make a decision based solely on the evidence presented. So they did honor their oath. Now your panties are all bunched up over the fact that the evidence did not prove Zimmerman guilty. The jury believed Zimmerman acted in self defense and did not believe Zimmerman's actions were based on race.
> 
> The rest of your comments are just idiotic and not worth any comment.


The jury did the right thing. Their conscience is their guide. They were really good, thoughtful people. Now the world should let it go.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You believe he is innocent but you don't know who the witnesses were. Oh, I forgot you thought the jury made decisions based on the media. Sorry I asked. There were no eyewitnesses and it was very dark and raining. One neighbor who thought he saw two people wrestling on the ground and maybe the guy in the red jacket was on the bottom and then others heard screaming and then the shot that killed Trayvon. Supposedly it was Chicken george who was screaming and in mortal fear so he shot Trayvon. Got it?


I know there were no eye witnesses. The prosecution also knew that, yet they put "witnesses" on the stand who actually had nothing to say. The defense tore their statements apart. In your haste to put me down, you are only making yourself look like a raving lunatic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ask solowey, Janie,she brought it up. *******? Very classy of you. Sorry to disappoint you, but I am as white as they come.


No Huckleberry brought it up first. I just said that Janie is 100% Native American and Huckleberry was wrong. Janie has confirmed her % of Native American blood to be 100%..

I hope you have time to take lessons in comprehension on on your train trip. You all need it terribly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No Huckleberry brought it up first. I just said that Janie is 100% Native American and Huckleberry was wrong. Janie has confirmed her % of Native American blood to be 100%..
> 
> I hope you have time to take lessons in comprehension on on your train trip. You all need it terribly.


soloweygirl
so Janeway's genes changed? Is that what has happened? A miracle I say. I have not seen her make that statement. If so wich thread and page, please.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They didn't bring it up because the obvious reason Zimmerman killed this kid was for one reason and one reason only, he was black. His lawyers are paid to defend him no matter what even if they know he is guilty as sin. Like I said to you you don't understand at all how the courts in you country work. Even the guilty have a right to defense. That is the law in your country. Unbelievable you don't know these things. Why do you think Zimmerman didn't testify in his own behalf, Solowey? Do you know? In self defense cases they usually do. Why didn't he?


I suppose the FBI's conclusions after interviewing 36 people on whether or not Zimmeman actions were racist have no merit. The DOJ requested that the FBI look into the racism allegation. The FBI said there was no evidence to support that allegation.

Zimmerman didn't testify because it is his right no to do so. The prosecution's case wasn't proving racial bias, so why should he testify?

I think it is you that doesn't understand the legal system. Zimmerman is innocent UNTIL proven guilty, not the other way around. Just because you and your kind think it racial, doesn't mean it is. Maybe it's you that is the true racist.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I suppose the FBI's conclusions after interviewing 36 people on whether or not Zimmeman actions were racist have no merit. The DOJ requested that the FBI look into the racism allegation. The FBI said there was no evidence to support that allegation.
> 
> Zimmerman didn't testify because it is his right no to do so. The prosecution's case wasn't proving racial bias, so why should he testify?
> 
> I think it is you that doesn't understand the legal system. Zimmerman is innocent UNTIL proven guilty, not the other way around. Just because you and your kind think it racial, doesn't mean it is. Maybe it's you that is the true racist.


Of course race was at the heart of this case. If Trayvon were white and Zimmerman black, do you actually believe the results would be the same?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't count on it. Eric Holder acts and answers to the President. When have you known Holder to uphold the laws of the land?
> 
> It is just the good guy/bad buy charade.
> 
> They'll try to go after George Z.


Obama has already used Trayvon Martin in his attempt at gun control. Holder will try getting the DOJ to look into things, but on his request the FBI has already determined that Zimmerman's actions were not racially motivated. It will be a hard sell on that one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have no hang ups about sex and perhaps you don't either but I find it strange that so many on D&P are always talking about other's genitalia. Maybe, I speak to generally but I thought Christians were supposed to be chaste and pure until married and then keep themselves only for their spouse. Wouldn't it be disrespectful to be looking that closely at another's body both to your spouse and to the person they are looking at. I suppose if you do it on the sly and don't get into another's personal space no one is harmed. I am not a babe is the woods but I find many of these people talking out of both sides of their mouths on these things and critical of Liberals for such things and the so called Hollywood types that they say are so sinful. I would think they should cease from throwing rocks at other's for perhaps doing exactly the same things that other's do who they feel they can criticize. It's that rocks and glass houses thing. I do appreciate art and my education is in art and architectural design so I do have a great appreciation naturally and educational for the human form and see nothing wrong with nudity. I have sketched and painted several nudes in my life some bodies beautiful, some not so much. Prudish I am not and very open minded. Perhaps your life experience is similar to mine and your appreciation of all things beautiful but that too is in the eye of the beholder. I am not a Christian any longer either. My religion by birth but not by choice. If I have misrepresented you I am truly sorry.


Apology accepted. Looking at someone and liking what you see does not necessarily lead to anything else. All it is is looking, no other action required or acted upon. Men and women both do it and I don't think it should be a big deal. It doesn't put one on the path to pornography. Just like trying pot will not put you on the path to a heroin addiction. ( My mother's favorite line) Too much (over)reaction to a harmless glance, maybe with a little fantasizing thrown in for fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The prosecution didn't chose this case to try. I guess this is something else you don't know. Prosecutors don't have clients. Instead, they represent local, state and federal governments. Defense attorneys are the ones who work for clients as in the case, Zimmerman. They are usually the "showboats" and the better they are the bigger and more high profile the cases they get.


Maybe what you don't know is that one prosecutor did refuse to take the case because of the lack of evidence.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solewygirl, have you seen Cheeky's demand to me in the FF Wearing Denim thread about us staying away from LOLL and that they have ownership of this thread? Check it out on page 45 in Denim. The Lefties/Libs think they can tell anyone where to post or claim this Smoking/Obamacare thread as their home too.
> 
> There's that entitlement theory rearing its ugly head ....


Yes, I have. The left is always telling us to move on, go someplace else. I just ignore it. I do wonder why, if LOLL is their home, why don't they spend time there?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> OJ is in jail on other charges, though nothing as horrendous as the murders he committed. There was reasonable doubt as to whether he murdered his wife and the guy who was just returning her sunglasses.
> 
> Zimmerman was acquited because he could not be found guilty on the charges that were brought against him. Once again reasonable doubt won. A jury isn't allowed to consider anything but the evidence presented in the case they will judge. The jury felt there was reasonable doubt about his guilt, and acted accordingly. Is that a good thing? Does that mean justice was served? No, it doesn't.
> 
> ...


What is the jury supposed to do when the evidence brought up is of no substance? There was less to work with in the Zimmerman case than in the OJ case. In OJ's case, the jury came back in almost record time. Everyone was shocked that they took so little time to decide OJ's outcome.

The jury did what it is supposed to do. The jury decided that there was little evidence to support anything else but the fact that Zimmerman acted in self defense.

It will be hard to go for a civil rights violation since the DOJ requested the FBI look into the matter before the trial started. The FBI concluded that there was no evidence to say the shooting was driven by racial bias. So yes, deal with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

nuclearfinz said:


> Actually it was docked in RI.


Oops, thanks for the correction.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Of course race was at the heart of this case. If Trayvon were white and Zimmerman black, do you actually believe the results would be the same?


Not according to the FBI and, most importantly, the jurors. The media ran with the race card from the beginning, as they usually do. The continual argument of if so and so was white and the other black is overused and meaningless. This attitude is keeping the country divided which is where the civil rights leaders apparently want it to stay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What is the jury supposed to do when the evidence brought up is of no substance? There was less to work with in the Zimmerman case than in the OJ case. In OJ's case, the jury came back in almost record time. Everyone was shocked that they took so little time to decide OJ's outcome.
> 
> The jury did what it is supposed to do. The jury decided that there was little evidence to support anything else but the fact that Zimmerman acted in self defense.
> 
> It will be hard to go for a civil rights violation since the DOJ requested the FBI look into the matter before the trial started. The FBI concluded that there was no evidence to say the shooting was driven by racial bias. So yes, deal with it.


Soloweygirl,

You are right. People should stop the fight and let it go. The jury did the right thing. Now move on.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not according to the FBI and, most importantly, the jurors. The media ran with the race card from the beginning, as they usually do. The continual argument of if so and so was white and the other black is overused and meaningless. This attitude is keeping the country divided which is where the civil rights leaders apparently want it to stay.


But, really, what do,you think the results would be? The same?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not according to the FBI and, most importantly, the jurors. The media ran with the race card from the beginning, as they usually do. The continual argument of if so and so was white and the other black is overused and meaningless. This attitude is keeping the country divided which is where the civil rights leaders apparently want it to stay.


soloweygirl
denying it was racism does not make it go away. Now we need to worry about those who do neighborhood watch and are supposed to look out for us. Trayvon walked where he should have been safe instead he was killed. Now we just need to hope that all of our Neighbors like us and mean us no harm. This case is so far reaching that it will be before us for a long time to come.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What is the jury supposed to do when the evidence brought up is of no substance? There was less to work with in the Zimmerman case than in the OJ case. In OJ's case, the jury came back in almost record time. Everyone was shocked that they took so little time to decide OJ's outcome.
> 
> The jury did what it is supposed to do. The jury decided that there was little evidence to support anything else but the fact that Zimmerman acted in self defense.
> 
> It will be hard to go for a civil rights violation since the DOJ requested the FBI look into the matter before the trial started. The FBI concluded that there was no evidence to say the shooting was driven by racial bias. So yes, deal with it.


soloweygirl
3 Jurors were for guilty. The Laws are so flawed that the other 3 convinced those 3 to vote for not guilty. That does not mean innocent at all. Lots to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And our justice system appears to have no trouble convicting blacks beyond a shadow of a doubt than it does whites. And many, many more blacks wait on death row for execution. The percentages raise suspicion of racism in our justice system, and dissent will plague this nation until it examines it honestly.



alcameron said:


> Of course race was at the heart of this case. If Trayvon were white and Zimmerman black, do you actually believe the results would be the same?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> But, really, what do,you think the results would be? The same?


I don't care about the outcome of "what if" cases.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> denying it was racism does not make it go away. Now we need to worry about those who do neighborhood watch and are supposed to look out for us. Trayvon walked where he should have been safe instead he was killed. Now we just need to hope that all of our Neighbors like us and mean us no harm. This case is so far reaching that it will be before us for a long time to come.


The only proven "racism" was/is the media's agenda. Now they are going after the neighborhood watch program and instilling fear into people that trusted the program for all the positive ways they protect their neighborhoods. It's pathetic the way you are letting the media rule your thinking. Doing so will keep the country divided and intensify race relations.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> 3 Jurors were for guilty. The Laws are so flawed that the other 3 convinced those 3 to vote for not guilty. That does not mean innocent at all. Lots to come. Stay tuned.


On the other hand, those 3 jurors probably explained to the other 3 that they needed to decide based on the evidence, not on emotion, as they swore to do.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The only proven "racism" was/is the media's agenda. Now they are going after the neighborhood watch program and instilling fear into people that trusted the program for all the positive ways they protect their neighborhoods. It's pathetic the way you are letting the media rule your thinking. Doing so will keep the country divided and intensify race relations.


I can tell you that the media doesn't rule my thinking. I think an over zealous vigilante type like Z is creepy. The killing wouldn't have happened if Z had followed the instructions of the police and stayed in his car and if Z had not been carrying a weapon. I know you don't want to deal in "what if's" but some minds operate differently than others. I want to examine and hypothesize to see how to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I can tell you that the media doesn't rule my thinking. I think an over zealous vigilante type like Z is creepy. The killing wouldn't have happened if Z had followed the instructions of the police and stayed in his car and if Z had not been carrying a weapon. I know you don't want to deal in "what if's" but some minds operate differently than others. I want to examine and hypothesize to see how to prevent this from happening again.


It is the opinion of the juror that is talking to the press, that they BOTH should have walked away. I certainly agree with that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The only proven "racism" was/is the media's agenda. Now they are going after the neighborhood watch program and instilling fear into people that trusted the program for all the positive ways they protect their neighborhoods. It's pathetic the way you are letting the media rule your thinking. Doing so will keep the country divided and intensify race relations.


I agree with you. The FBI looked into the racism angle last year. They found no basis for charge GZ with a Civil Rights violation. If the FBI did't find anything what will the Justice Department find? They are giving lip service to the groups that want it to become a racial issue. Then guess what, in a month or two they will say they really really really tried to find something, but they did not have enough evidence to charge him. And everyone will feel good that they tried. Until then the racial divide will widen over a non case. So much for a president that promised to be a unifier. He has caused more racial divide than any other president in recent history


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

God and Trayvon know the truth and so does George Zimmerman. The truth will come out and Zimmerman will pay. He knows he is a murderer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Already it has begun:


BLACK TEENS BEAT WI MAN, STATING 'THIS IS FOR TRAYVON'

by BREITBART NEWS 16 Jul 2013, 8:57 AM 

On Sunday, a 34-year-old Wisconsin man received a beating by several black teens. According to Christopher Simpson, the victim, and another witness present at the scene, Simpson was attacked at approximately 7:30 p.m. on Sunday, punched in the back of the head, and then punched and kicked when he fell to the ground. White said that one of the black teens shouted at him, This is for Trayvon Martin. Another witness confirmed Whites story. The beating only stopped when a black passerby intervened.

Simpsons hand is broken, and he sustained in juries to the chest, head, and arms. At first it was one guy on me pummeling me. And then its two and then its three, and then a whole bunch of them just came out of nowhere and I was just really in bad shape, said Simpson to local media. This man was just walking through the park and they just all jumped on him and they were just beating him and, like, This is for Trayvon Martin, said witness Tiffany Biles. 

Simpson said that a young black couple helped him: A guy came with his girlfriend and said, What the hell are you guys doing? Leave this guy alone! He said, Dont worry and he held my wrist and he said, As long as Im here, youll be OK.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The divide in our country just keeps growing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Already it has begun:
> 
> BLACK TEENS BEAT WI MAN, STATING 'THIS IS FOR TRAYVON'
> 
> ...


Peaceful protest of the result goes on, but this is just another form of senseless revenge we don't want to see.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not according to the FBI and, most importantly, the jurors. The media ran with the race card from the beginning, as they usually do. The continual argument of if so and so was white and the other black is overused and meaningless. This attitude is keeping the country divided which is where the civil rights leaders apparently want it to stay.


Soloweygirl,

This case will be gone in no time. Will be forgotten soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anyone willing to travel with or befriend the person who posted such an image believing it to be comic relief needs to get her head examined.

I'll refrain from commenting on the poster.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone willing to travel with or befriend the person who posted such an image believing it to be comic relief needs to get their head examined.
> 
> I'll refrain my comments of the poster.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone willing to travel with or befriend the person who posted such an image believing it to be comic relief needs to get their head examined.
> 
> I'll refrain from commenting on the poster.


Scary and very, very odd.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Peaceful protest of the result goes on, but this is just another form of senseless revenge we don't want to see.


That's right. Follow in the footsteps of Gandhi and Dr. King. I can only imagine how it would feel to lose my son or grandson to any kind of violence but violence in return never solves anything.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess the ignorant do not realize that an editorial "cartoon" is not always meant to be humorous but meant to prove a point and that is what this one is saying. I can't help it if you cannot tell the difference. It is a very sad commentary on the murder of an innocent child and it did not have to happen.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have more of them from other newspaper editorial pages I can post for you. Zimmerman has opened Pandora's box by what he has done. Murder is an awful thing, isn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess the ignorant do not realize that an editorial "cartoon" is not always meant to be humorous but meant to prove a point and that is what this one is saying. I can't help it if you cannot tell the difference. It is a very sad commentary on the murder of an innocent child and it did not have to happen.


In my opinion what you posted was sick and incites violence. What you posted is a reflection of your character.There are other ways to prove your point. Unfortunately, you have a right to be ignorant.

I am appalled that the rest of the lefties have not condemned this "cartoon". Never has the phrase SILENCE IS CONSENT been more poignant. Shame on all of you


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> God and Trayvon know the truth and so does George Zimmerman. The truth will come out and Zimmerman will pay. He knows he is a murderer.


Cheeky,

As the saying goes a picture is worth a thousand words. Glad we have a tradition of editorial pictures.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Another comment. This site is not for adults only. Posting that "cartoon" where young eyes can see it, is even more offensive.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Cheeky,
> 
> As the saying goes a picture is worth a thousand words. Glad we have a tradition of editorial pictures.


I agree peace. Funny how some find the editorial not suitable for viewing but they don't have a problem when their favorite TV stations showed Trayvon Martin's body laying dead on the ground. That's a big part of the problem in this country. What is one less black kid to them? They can ask me what my opinion is because I am the mother of a black child. I bet they don't want to hear what I really would like to say to them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone willing to travel with or befriend the person who posted such an image believing it to be comic relief needs to get her head examined.
> 
> I'll refrain from commenting on the poster.


Of course it isn't comic relief. It sends a message. Duh!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree peace. Funny how some find the editorial not suitable for viewing but they don't have a problem when their favorite TV stations showed Trayvon Martin's body laying dead on the ground. That's a big part of the problem in this country. What is one less black kid to them? They can ask me what my opinion is because I am the mother of a black child. I bet they don't want to hear what I really would like to say to them.


And I would bet that anyone that finds your "cartoon" offensive, inciteful and hateful could care less what you would have to say.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Another comment. This site is not for adults only. Posting that "cartoon" where young eyes can see it, is even more offensive.


A teachable moment


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Of course it isn't comic relief. It sends a message. Duh!


That is does - anyone who does not condemn it is an ignorant and disgusting human being, and the poster of hate IS the sludge and dregs of the earth.

Now everyone knows exactly who you are. Be proud of yourselves and hope the poster isn't your bed buddy.

You all will rot in Hell.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is does - anyone who does not condemn it and the poster of hate IS a MORON.


What is there to condemn? You don't like the message, there are those of us who see the value in editorial commentary.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is does - anyone who does not condemn it and the poster of hate IS a MORON and a RACIST.
> 
> Now everyone knows exactly who you are.


KPG Can you believe that those insane progressives believe that they just presented our children with a "teachable moment"? Reminds me of another 'teachable moment' when I had to explain to my 6th grade daughter what Clinton was doing with his cigar and the importance of a stained blue dress


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone remember the Billie Holiday song Strange Fruit? Her commentary on lynchings in the south? I think the editorial cartoon is similar.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG Can you believe that those insane progressives believe that they just presented our children with a "teachable moment"? Reminds me of another 'teachable moment' when I had to explain to my 6th grade daughter what Clinton was doing with his cigar and the importance of a stained blue dress


Not at all the same. Our children live in a racist world and we all need to help them understand this world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky, this cartoon brings a frightening truth to mind. What happens when a large minority comes to believe they have no justice? It won't just 'go away.' As a nation, we must address the issue.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> God and Trayvon know the truth and so does George Zimmerman. The truth will come out and Zimmerman will pay. He knows he is a murderer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Point well taken. It won't go away because someone wishes it would.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess the ignorant do not realize that an editorial "cartoon" is not always meant to be humorous but meant to prove a point and that is what this one is saying. I can't help it if you cannot tell the difference. It is a very sad commentary on the murder of an innocent child and it did not have to happen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Cheeky,
> 
> As the saying goes a picture is worth a thousand words. Glad we have a tradition of editorial pictures.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The only proven "racism" was/is the media's agenda. Now they are going after the neighborhood watch program and instilling fear into people that trusted the program for all the positive ways they protect their neighborhoods. It's pathetic the way you are letting the media rule your thinking. Doing so will keep the country divided and intensify race relations.


soloweygirl
NO-body rules my thinking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> On the other hand, those 3 jurors probably explained to the other 3 that they needed to decide based on the evidence, not on emotion, as they swore to do.


soloweygirl
just take a minute and listen to the Juror who gave an interview.. It tells all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All mothers have children of every kind.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree peace. Funny how some find the editorial not suitable for viewing but they don't have a problem when their favorite TV stations showed Trayvon Martin's body laying dead on the ground. That's a big part of the problem in this country. What is one less black kid to them? They can ask me what my opinion is because I am the mother of a black child. I bet they don't want to hear what I really would like to say to them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Of course it isn't comic relief. It sends a message. Duh!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> What is there to condemn? You don't like the message, there are those of us who see the value in editorial commentary.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Adults don't seem to be able to grasp that we live in a racist world.



peacegoddess said:


> Not at all the same. Our children live in a racist world and we all need to help them understand this world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Huck has posted lots of things. My Residence you want to see? Not ever. The Park alone draws attention but it does not want yours. Where are your pictures?


Who is doing this posting as that person said " Huck has posted lots of things."

Who are you? You must be someone else rather than who you say you are while here.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lyrics from Strange Fruit
I would say Florida justice creates a similar fruit.

Southern trees bear a strange fruit,
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze,
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

Pastoral scene of the gallant south,
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh,
Then the sudden smell of burning flesh.

Here is fruit for the crows to pluck,
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop,
Here is a strange and bitter crop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I can tell you that the media doesn't rule my thinking. I think an over zealous vigilante type like Z is creepy. The killing wouldn't have happened if Z had followed the instructions of the police and stayed in his car and if Z had not been carrying a weapon. I know you don't want to deal in "what if's" but some minds operate differently than others. I want to examine and hypothesize to see how to prevent this from happening again.


alcameron
same here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right Peacegoddess and it will be a long, hot summer ahead. Strange Fruit, indeed.



peacegoddess said:


> Lyrics from Strange Fruit
> I would say Florida justice creates a similar fruit.
> 
> Southern trees bear a strange fruit,
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Lyrics from Strange Fruit
> I would say Florida justice creates a similar fruit.
> 
> Southern trees bear a strange fruit,
> ...


Get ready for the onslaught. I'm sure they have never heard this song.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They will know it by the end of the summer.



alcameron said:


> Get ready for the onslaught. I'm sure they have never heard this song.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> And I would bet that anyone that finds your "cartoon" offensive, inciteful and hateful could care less what you would have to say.


lovethelake
I see nothing wrong when facts are depicted. Wrong is if we do nothing about it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is does - anyone who does not condemn it is an ignorant and disgusting human being, and the poster of hate IS the sludge and dregs of the earth.
> 
> Now everyone knows exactly who you are. Be proud of yourselves and hope the poster isn't your bed buddy.
> 
> You all will rot in Hell.


I have seen worse cartoons and pictures posted about Obama and his family on this forum. They were much more offensive. I guess it's a matter of perception and perspective.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> A teachable moment


peacegoddess
Yes it is. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is does - anyone who does not condemn it is an ignorant and disgusting human being, and the poster of hate IS the sludge and dregs of the earth.
> 
> Now everyone knows exactly who you are. Be proud of yourselves and hope the poster isn't your bed buddy.
> 
> You all will rot in Hell.


knitpresentgifts
A poster of hate is not digusting, what it tells about is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG Can you believe that those insane progressives believe that they just presented our children with a "teachable moment"? Reminds me of another 'teachable moment' when I had to explain to my 6th grade daughter what Clinton was doing with his cigar and the importance of a stained blue dress


lovethelake
a 12 year old asked you about that? What did you allow her to watch? No blocking devices on your applicances? Not good parenting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Does anyone remember the Billie Holiday song Strange Fruit? Her commentary on lynchings in the south? I think the editorial cartoon is similar.


peacegoddess
lynchings have happened much more recently.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Point well taken. It won't go away because someone wishes it would.


damemary
I admire Trayvon's parents. They have been so quiet. I would be much more vocal. Do harm to any of my kin or friends and trouble is on its way.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Who is doing this posting as that person said " Huck has posted lots of things."
> 
> Who are you? You must be someone else rather than who you say you are while here.


Janeway
Huck wants you to run that by her again. Sense it makes none.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have seen worse cartoons and pictures posted about Obama and his family on this forum. They were much more offensive. I guess it's a matter of perception and perspective.


where?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

No, I have not heard this song but have read a lot of garbage about the trial. The jury spoke let it go or keeping it alive will only divide this country more & more!

Someone is writing for Huck so I won't respond to that person again! They are only saying I'm not American Indian which I could care less what they think! I don't have to prove anything to anyone about myself.

I think all of the Democrats on this thread are black people as no other race would be so hateful. You hate any race except your own! That is why they have not posted any pictures of themselves as they are ashamed & hiding behind hateful words!

I will only respond to my friends on this or any thread because I am tired of arguing.

I'm returning to knitting for the cancer center where my time will benefit others.

Little Moon Flower


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

LTL

Maybe it was before you came back to KP. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> a 12 year old asked you about that? What did you allow her to watch? No blocking devices on your applicances? Not good parenting.


No living in Northern VA you could not get away from it. Even if you turned on the TV for the morning weather it was on. It was on the front page of morning papers. Discussed on the school bus. It was inside the beltway and no way to to get away from it. Wasn't discussed as a conversation for her to overhear, just no way to get away from it. So to purposely put something revolting and insensitive just to prove a point is reckless and insensitive to many.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> LTL
> 
> Maybe it was before you came back to KP. I can't put my finger on it.


Honestly, I can't remember one that offended me as the one posted today. I can handle tacky, but to incite and increase racial divides is uncalled for.

For me, and probably others, it was so offensive that what ever else is said by that person will be dismissed. Who can take any credence to what such a hateful person has to say?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, I have not heard this song but have read a lot of garbage about the trial. The jury spoke let it go or keeping it alive will only divide this country more & more!
> 
> Someone is writing for Huck so I won't respond to that person again! They are only saying I'm not American Indian which I could care less what they think! I don't have to prove anything to anyone about myself.
> 
> ...


Jane, please. We aren't hateful people, and all black people aren't hateful. I don't think it's necessary to post pictures of yourself, or your family, or your home, or your knitting. People are free to post or not post.
The editorial cartoon was supposed to make people think. The song is not a new one. Racism in this country has not gone away, despite what we like to think. It's very sad that we haven't come to the point as a society where all people are treated equally.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Honestly, I can't remember one that offended me as the one posted today. I can handle tacky, but to incite and increase racial divides is uncalled for.
> 
> For me, and probably others, it was so offensive that what ever else is said by that person will be dismissed. Who can take any credence to what such a hateful person has to say?


I don't understand why you think the poster is hateful. She posted that she is the mother of a black child. Posting this cartoon does not make her hateful. The racial divisions in our society already exist, the cartoon is a reflection of that. Just my opinion.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, I have not heard this song but have read a lot of garbage about the trial. The jury spoke let it go or keeping it alive will only divide this country more & more!
> 
> Someone is writing for Huck so I won't respond to that person again! They are only saying I'm not American Indian which I could care less what they think! I don't have to prove anything to anyone about myself.
> 
> ...


You don't argue Janeway, you posit statements that resound with racism all the while acting as if butter would not melt in your mouth.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> where?


lovethelake
why do you insist on looking so dumb?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Honestly, I can't remember one that offended me as the one posted today. I can handle tacky, but to incite and increase racial divides is uncalled for.
> 
> For me, and probably others, it was so offensive that what ever else is said by that person will be dismissed. Who can take any credence to what such a hateful person has to say?


lovethelake
being confronted by the ugly deads towards anyone should get your gall. I am glad some are willing to expose the despicable behavior of some in our Society and in pictures since words do not always have the same impact. Your selectivity of what is acceptable and what is not is astounding.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Does anyone remember the Billie Holiday song Strange Fruit? Her commentary on lynchings in the south? I think the editorial cartoon is similar.


Yes, I do remember it and I also remember cross burnings and the KKK and little Black girls who were burned to death when their church was set on fire. We could go on and on couldn't we. If a white child is harmed they would be screaming and wailing but they wouldn't shed a tear if it was a child of color. I doubt that the offended people out here even know what you are talking about peace. It's amazing what some people find offensive isn't it? They make me sick.

Jesus loves the little children. All the children of the world. Red and yellow black and white they are precious in his sight. Jesus loves the little children of the world. :-(


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> being confronted by the ugly deads towards anyone should get your gall. I am glad some are willing to expose the despicable behavior of some in our Society and in pictures since words do not always have the same impact. Your selectivity of what is acceptable and what is not is astounding.


Thanks, Huck - These ugly people are obscene and vile bunch. They would kill my son too and think nothing of it. They are just like Zimmerman. They believe they are superior because of the color of their skin and it is their supreme right to be Judge, Jury and Executioner to the rest of us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No living in Northern VA you could not get away from it. Even if you turned on the TV for the morning weather it was on. It was on the front page of morning papers. Discussed on the school bus. It was inside the beltway and no way to to get away from it. Wasn't discussed as a conversation for her to overhear, just no way to get away from it. So to purposely put something revolting and insensitive just to prove a point is reckless and insensitive to many.


lovethelake
I guess I am used to much better guidance from my Parents. They managed to keep away from us whatever they thought was inappropriate. 12 year olds having such conversations? Not in my world. I guess the fact that you brought it up is telling. We have l o n g moved on from there. But then you have an agenda and anything goes. I get it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, Huck - These ugly people are obscene and vile bunch. They would kill my son too and think nothing of it. They are just like Zimmerman. They believe they are superior because of the color of their skin and it is their supreme right to be Judge, Jury and Executioner to the rest of us.


Cheeky
Your Son will always be valued in our Home. Hugs. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I do remember it and I also remember cross burnings and the KKK and little Black girls who were burned to death when their church was set on fire. We could go on and on couldn't we. If a white child is harmed they would be screaming and wailing but they wouldn't shed a tear if it was a child of color. I doubt that the offended people out here even know what you are talking about peace. It's amazing what some people find offensive isn't it? They make me sick.
> 
> Jesus loves the little children. All the children of the world. Red and yellow black and white they are precious in his sight. Jesus loves the little children of the world. :-(


Cheeky
isn't it most amazing that these are folks who quote the Bible on a constant basis. Hypocrisy abound.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> being confronted by the ugly deads towards anyone should get your gall. I am glad some are willing to expose the despicable behavior of some in our Society and in pictures since words do not always have the same impact. Your selectivity of what is acceptable and what is not is astounding.


She's from Virginia, Huck. Virginia is a very backwards state in many ways. I think it makes lakelady really upset that people are making such a big stink over the death of one black kid. Look how long it took them to allow interracial marriage. I bet if you asked her she would say it was wrong then and still wrong now. Before June of 1967, sixteen states still prohibited interracial marriage, including Virginia, the home of Richard Perry Loving, a white man, and his wife, Mildred Loving, a woman of African-American and Native-American descent.

Nine years prior, in June 1958, the couple traveled to Washington, D.C. -- where interracial marriage was legal -- to get married. When they returned home, however, they were arrested and sentenced to one year in jail for violating the state's Racial Integrity Act.

According to court documents, the trial judge suspended the Lovings' sentence for a period of 25 years on the condition that they leave the State and not return to Virginia together for 25 years.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> isn't it most amazing that these are folks who quote the Bible on a constant basis. Hypocrisy abound.


They use the Bible to hide behind Huck. It is just a prop for them and nothing more. They certainly don't adhere to anything that it supposedly "teaches" them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

More trouble for Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell from Virginia. The always holier than Thou will finally be exposed and more than reprimanded. If he had ANY decency he would resign. Now that is a Scandal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She's from Virginia, Huck. Virginia is a very backwards state in many ways. I think it makes lakelady really upset that people are making such a big stink over the death of one black kid. Look how long it took them to allow interracial marriage. I bet if you asked her she would say it was wrong then and still wrong now. Before June of 1967, sixteen states still prohibited interracial marriage, including Virginia, the home of Richard Perry Loving, a white man, and his wife, Mildred Loving, a woman of African-American and Native-American descent.
> 
> Nine years prior, in June 1958, the couple traveled to Washington, D.C. -- where interracial marriage was legal -- to get married. When they returned home, however, they were arrested and sentenced to one year in jail for violating the state's Racial Integrity Act.
> 
> According to court documents, the trial judge suspended the Lovings' sentence for a period of 25 years on the condition that they leave the State and not return to Virginia together for 25 years.


Cheeky
got to love it that it is the Gov. of that State who is such a scoundrel. It is such a lovely State why did it have such ugly Leaders and Lawmakers for so long? Not fair.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And I would bet that anyone that finds your "cartoon" offensive, inciteful and hateful could care less what you would have to say.


Lady you make me laugh. I could care less what you think. I see you for who you really are. The editorial cartoon is SUPPOSED TO OFFEND! Don't you get that? What don't you understand? It makes me want to vomit just like George Zimmerman makes me want to vomit for murdering Trayvon Martin. Sad thing about you is you are not offended about murder but you are offended by a drawing? I bet what offends me about it is not the same thing that offends you and I know I am right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is does - anyone who does not condemn it is an ignorant and disgusting human being, and the poster of hate IS the sludge and dregs of the earth.
> 
> Now everyone knows exactly who you are. Be proud of yourselves and hope the poster isn't your bed buddy.
> 
> You all will rot in Hell.


KPG, you have to lose your "God" complex. I think He will decide who will rot in hell or not. The cartoon was meant to send a message and not posted for amusement.
Any excuse to --ss and moan.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lady you make me laugh. I could care less what you think. I see you for who you really are. The editorial cartoon is SUPPOSED TO OFFEND! Don't you get that? What don't you understand? It makes me want to vomit just like George Zimmerman makes me want to vomit for murdering Trayvon Martin. Sad thing about you is you are not offended about murder but you are offended by a drawing? I bet what offends me about it is not the same thing that offends you and I know I am right.


Let it go Cheeky. She is to dense to understand anything.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> More trouble for Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell from Virginia. The always holier than Thou will finally be exposed and more than reprimanded. If he had ANY decency he would resign. Now that is a Scandal.


Good! I hope they nail him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> where?


On this site. How about all the political cartoons that were posted in Nov. and before?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone willing to travel with or befriend the person who posted such an image believing it to be comic relief needs to get her head examined.
> 
> I'll refrain from commenting on the poster.


Oh give it a rest. Your false indignation makes you look foolish.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't care about the outcome of "what if" cases.


Surprising


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good I hope you are gone forever from this thread!
> 
> I defined ******* on the last page of LOLL (92) so be sure to read & learn as it is a new word for your limited vocabulary.
> 
> We won't miss your slams!


Sorry, to disappoint you, Janie. You don't have to post definitions . We all know what you meant. We won't miss yours either, :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> More trouble for Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell from Virginia. The always holier than Thou will finally be exposed and more than reprimanded. If he had ANY decency he would resign. Now that is a Scandal.


See what did I tell you? They have some strange people there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> See what did I tell you? They have some strange people there.


Cheeky
Gov. Bob Ultrasasound McDonnell of Virginia AND his women (wife and daughters) did everything that is not kosher. They did not miss a beat when it came to "raking it in". To think that he could have become Vice President makes me crunch. Crunch that is folks and not the other. I am doubling up with a stomach ache when I think about it. Boy the GOP sure has had some characters chosen for very high Office. No doubt the Democrats have had their share of misfits but at least they were not lacking intelligence, short on morals those were. Not excusable of course.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> Gov. Bob Ultrasasound McDonnell of Virginia AND his women (wife and daughters) did everything that is not kosher. They did not miss a beat when it came to "raking it in". To think that he could have become Vice President makes me crunch. Crunch that is folks and not the other. I am doubling up with a stomach ache when I think about it. Boy the GOP sure has had some characters chosen for very high Office. No doubt the Democrats have had their share of misfits but at least they were not lacking intelligence, short on morals those were. Not excusable of course.


The real sad part Huck, is that they keep putting them back in office.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> KPG Can you believe that those insane progressives believe that they just presented our children with a "teachable moment"? Reminds me of another 'teachable moment' when I had to explain to my 6th grade daughter what Clinton was doing with his cigar and the importance of a stained blue dress


The commentary I posted was from the State Journal Register, Springfield, IL which is a member of AP., staff artist Chris Britt who also does work for The Seattle Times and Houston Post. For you backwards hicks who don't get out much there are commentaries like this in most every newspaper in the country and also abroad. Do tell what you are so offended by? You are posers and nothing more. Bet you never even read newspapers do you? Come on let me have it. Tell me why you are so upset? You can't because you are pretending. What you are upset about is the outrage that this has caused in the country and it has exposed nasty people like yourselves to the light of day. Do you want to kill me, my black son and grandson too? 
I did nothing wrong but George Zimmerman sure did and he is going to rot in hell for it. I didn't kill anybody now did I?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like there may be a civil rights suit filed by the DOJ under the hate crime law. Should be interesting.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like there may be a civil rights suit filed by the DOJ under the hate crime law. Should be interesting.


Funny how they won't tell me what offends them isn't it Patty? They aren't offended when someone is murdered in cold blood but they are offended by a picture op ed in a newspaper. What a bunch of phonies. They make me sick.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quote lovethelake] 
KPG Can you believe that those insane progressives believe that they just presented our children with a "teachable moment"? Reminds me of another 'teachable moment' when I had to explain to my 6th grade daughter what Clinton was doing with his cigar and the importance of a stained blue dress." end quote/]

Well if you tell a sixth grader about Clinton and Lewinski, and I'm sure you left out no details, then it should be easy for a non prejudicial child to comprehend the cartoon. You act as if something in that drawing never happened. It will be a good history lesson for your children to know that things like the picture on the left of the cartoon happened much too often. Sometimes young black boys were even beaten, chained by the ankles and dragged behind a speeding truck.
The picture on the right of the cartoon shows how people can still get away with it today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Funny how they won't tell me what offends them isn't it Patty? They aren't offended when someone is murdered in cold blood but they are offended by a picture op ed in a newspaper. What a bunch of phonies. They make me sick.


Need a Pepto? lol. It's just all a facade, Cheeky. Just another reason for them to gang up on you. Pay them no mind. Your's is too bright to waste.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Editorial cartoons are a time honored method to comment on social and political events and issues. Sometimes people need to be shocked into consciousness about such issues. There are thousands of men and women, black, white, hispanic, and Asian who are outraged by Zimmermann's murder of Trayvon Martin, the way the authorities dealt with it, and how the justice system delivered no real justice. The editorial cartoon reflects people's outrage and anyone here who objects to the cartoon is missing the social import.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Editorial cartoons are a time honored method to comment on social and political events and issues. Sometimes people need to be shocked into consciousness about such issues. There are thousands of men and women, black, white, hispanic, and Asian who are outraged by Zimmermann's murder of Trayvon Martin, the way the authorities dealt with it, and how the justice system delivered no real justice. The editorial cartoon reflects people's outrage and anyone here who objects to the cartoon is missing the social import.


Well put

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Funny how they won't tell me what offends them isn't it Patty? They aren't offended when someone is murdered in cold blood but they are offended by a picture op ed in a newspaper. What a bunch of phonies. They make me sick.


Cheeky
I admire your spirit. You can teach me so much. I can only speak from the Heart while you can speak with authority and Heart and so well. Hugs. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Editorial cartoons are a time honored method to comment on social and political events and issues. Sometimes people need to be shocked into consciousness about such issues. There are thousands of men and women, black, white, hispanic, and Asian who are outraged by Zimmermann's murder of Trayvon Martin, the way the authorities dealt with it, and how the justice system delivered no real justice. The editorial cartoon reflects people's outrage and anyone here who objects to the cartoon is missing the social import.


peacegoddess
Thank you. So much to be gained from your postings.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> Thank you. So much to be gained from your postings.


I'll second that!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know you won't take any pictures because you aren't going anywhere! You are ashamed of where you live or any of your surrounding is why you have not posted any pictures.
> 
> Alcameron posted a beautiful picture of a lake close to her home, but the rest of you have not posted anything! Al also posted pictures of her knitting so why have the rest of you posted any knitting.
> 
> I did compliment Huck's paintings in her Avatar.


Because what I knit is none of your business. What I do and where I go and with who I go is none of your business either. Plain and simple.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count me in Cheeky.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lady you make me laugh. I could care less what you think. I see you for who you really are. The editorial cartoon is SUPPOSED TO OFFEND! Don't you get that? What don't you understand? It makes me want to vomit just like George Zimmerman makes me want to vomit for murdering Trayvon Martin. Sad thing about you is you are not offended about murder but you are offended by a drawing? I bet what offends me about it is not the same thing that offends you and I know I am right.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Editorial cartoons are a time honored method to comment on social and political events and issues. Sometimes people need to be shocked into consciousness about such issues. There are thousands of men and women, black, white, hispanic, and Asian who are outraged by Zimmermann's murder of Trayvon Martin, the way the authorities dealt with it, and how the justice system delivered no real justice. The editorial cartoon reflects people's outrage and anyone here who objects to the cartoon is missing the social import.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put. Thanks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Love your new avatar, dame!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huck, KPG says that you cpouldn't affoed to live in her neighborhood.
Does KPG know that you could *buy* her neighborhood?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane and all, I add my voice to what Andrea has expressed so well. We are 'one people, under God, with liberty and justice, amen.' (from the Pledge of Allegiance.



alcameron said:


> Jane, please. We aren't hateful people, and all black people aren't hateful. I don't think it's necessary to post pictures of yourself, or your family, or your home, or your knitting. People are free to post or not post.
> The editorial cartoon was supposed to make people think. The song is not a new one. Racism in this country has not gone away, despite what we like to think. It's very sad that we haven't come to the point as a society where all people are treated equally.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> Gov. Bob Ultrasasound McDonnell of Virginia AND his women (wife and daughters) did everything that is not kosher. They did not miss a beat when it came to "raking it in". To think that he could have become Vice President makes me crunch. Crunch that is folks and not the other. I am doubling up with a stomach ache when I think about it. Boy the GOP sure has had some characters chosen for very high Office. No doubt the Democrats have had their share of misfits but at least they were not lacking intelligence, short on morals those were. Not excusable of course.


IMHO politicians' character flaws are judged in different ways. Sexual malfeasance to me highlights a disrespect of women and hypocrisy. 'Raking it in' shows character flaws that allows for stealing from the people they have been elected to serve.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The real sad part Huck, is that they keep putting them back in office.


You got it Patty. We get what we deserve. Unfortunately we also get what our neighbors elect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I admire your spirit. You can teach me so much. I can only speak from the Heart while you can speak with authority and Heart and so well. Hugs. Huck


Hugs from me too Cheeky. You always write so well. You too Huck and others. Gives me hope and inspiration.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I think all of the Democrats on this thread are black people as no other race would be so hateful. You hate any race except your own! That is why they have not posted any pictures of themselves as they are ashamed & hiding behind hateful words!


Janeway, 
The words above are yours from a post yesterday. Perhaps you will explain why I or someone else should not interpret them as racist.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I see nothing wrong when facts are depicted. Wrong is if we do nothing about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why you think the poster is hateful. She posted that she is the mother of a black child. Posting this cartoon does not make her hateful. The racial divisions in our society already exist, the cartoon is a reflection of that. Just my opinion.


...and mine, as well as MANY others!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love your cats!


Thanks, I inherited them from my mom.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, KPG says that you cpouldn't affoed to live in her neighborhood.
> Does KPG know that you could *buy* her neighborhood?


BrattyPatty
Actually way beyond her neighborhood. That never dawned on her. Much too dense. As she described her surroundings, they would not be to my liking. Nothing wrong with it, just not my style. More refinement needed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> IMHO politicians' character flaws are judged in different ways. Sexual malfeasance to me highlights a disrespect of women and hypocrisy. 'Raking it in' shows character flaws that allows for stealing from the people they have been elected to serve.


damemary
excellent points.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion what you posted was sick and incites violence. What you posted is a reflection of your character.There are other ways to prove your point. Unfortunately, you have a right to be ignorant.
> 
> I am appalled that the rest of the lefties have not condemned this "cartoon". Never has the phrase SILENCE IS CONSENT been more poignant. Shame on all of you


lovethelake
condemn? Really? Never. Let the truth be exposed and frequently. Don't like the face in the mirror?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is does - anyone who does not condemn it is an ignorant and disgusting human being, and the poster of hate IS the sludge and dregs of the earth.
> 
> Now everyone knows exactly who you are. Be proud of yourselves and hope the poster isn't your bed buddy.
> 
> You all will rot in Hell.


KPG
the poster is fine your behavior is not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, I have not heard this song but have read a lot of garbage about the trial. The jury spoke let it go or keeping it alive will only divide this country more & more!
> 
> Someone is writing for Huck so I won't respond to that person again! They are only saying I'm not American Indian which I could care less what they think! I don't have to prove anything to anyone about myself.
> 
> ...


Janeway
You write:
".....I think that all of the democrats on this thread are black....would be so hateful." Sorry to disappoint you but some of us are and some are not and we are a wonderful example how those who are well educated get along just fine. It is the Proletarians who always try to find someone to pick on trying to elevate themselves. They are not smart enough to recognize that it lowers them even further. Let them enjoy their circle of friends just do not infiltrate ours. We do not like to become contaminated.
By the way for a long long time many of the white race have been more than hateful and you still are. No way are you a full blooded Native American, or you would know of all of the atrocities inflicted on those true Americans by whites. Want to retract your dastardly statement?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> ...and mine, as well as MANY others!


Thank you all of you my wonderful friends for your kind and compassionate support. You know who you are. My detractors certainly showed all of us last night the extent of their hatred and ignorance. God have mercy on their souls.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you all of you my wonderful friends for your kind and compassionate support. You know who you are. My detractors certainly showed all of us last night the extent of their hatred and ignorance. God have mercy on their souls.


Cheeky Blighter
We care about each other deeply. Their poisoned tongues can never hurt us. Let us keep exposing them for what miserable creatures they are.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Why does it matter that Cheeky has a black child? Too bad you feel the need to regurgitate the past with that cartoon and song about Florida's fruit. Out of here to accomplish some good instead of reading nonsense. This country is divided enough W/O this thread as it is past time for KP to close it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, potential jurors for any trial have already been exposed to however much media coverage there's been about a crime. The point is that jurors not be allowed access to what any form of media is saying about a trial itself while it is going on. This works pretty well if a jury is sequestered but not all juries are.

I doubt that jurors who aren't sequeatered but have sworns they won't follow what the media has to say about a trial actually does as sworn to do. I bet they're just as curious as everyone else about what's happening in "their" trial.

As you say, in the Zimmerman case and, we hope in all cases, the jury made its decision based solely on what has been presented in court. I believe most jurors do that, and that's the best we can hope for. In the Zimmerman case, there must not have been enough evidence and testimony to find Zimmerman guilty as charged.

All that being said, Zimmerman isn't completely free yet. The Feds could decide to bring a civil rights case against him. Trayvon's family will probably take him to civil court where he can be COMPELLED to testify.


soloweygirl said:


> Well lets see, the jury was only selected prior to the case going to trial. What about the rest of the time when these jurors were actually subjected to the TV, radio and newspaper and those peoples opinions of Zimmerman, not to mention any one they spoke to. You can't say they didn't listen to the garbage spewed from the media, because they somehow might be picked for jury duty. That would require the immediate area around Sanford, FL to be under a media blackout. The jury did make a decision based solely on the evidence presented. So they did honor their oath. Now your panties are all bunched up over the fact that the evidence did not prove Zimmerman guilty. The jury believed Zimmerman acted in self defense and did not believe Zimmerman's actions were based on race.
> 
> The rest of your comments are just idiotic and not worth any comment.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Stevie Wonder declared he will not perform in any state that has a Stand Your Ground law.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Stevie Wonder declared he will not perform in any state that has a Stand Your Ground law.


Good for him! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> Good for him!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope others will follow his example. People have to understand that their intolerant behavior is not acceptable in this country. If we want to remain a country that others look up to we have to be better than this and the good and decent people will prevail. The GOP has got to stop promoting this conduct among it's members or it won't be around much longer and the cause of death will be a self inflicted wound.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why does it matter that Cheeky has a black child? Too bad you feel the need to regurgitate the past with that cartoon and song about Florida's fruit. Out of here to accomplish some good instead of reading nonsense. This country is divided enough W/O this thread as it is past time for KP to close it.


Too many people deny that there is racism in this country, including our Supreme Court justices. We wish the cartoon reflected the past, but unfortunately, it does not. Racism is alive and well in the US. The cartoon doesn't dredge up the past; it reminds us of the present.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I loved the tribute to Trayvon that the Miami Heat did the other night. They tweeted a pic of them all wearing balck hoodies ith orange stripes. It is becoming a symbol of support for the justice for Trayvon movement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why does it matter that Cheeky has a black child? Too bad you feel the need to regurgitate the past with that cartoon and song about Florida's fruit. Out of here to accomplish some good instead of reading nonsense. This country is divided enough W/O this thread as it is past time for KP to close it.


No need to close it. If you don't like the content of it, move on!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Too many people deny that there is racism in this country, including our Supreme Court justices. We wish the cartoon reflected the past, but unfortunately, it does not. Racism is alive and well in the US. The cartoon doesn't dredge up the past; it reminds us of the present.


alcameron
so true unfortunately.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Why does it matter that Cheeky has a black child? Too bad you feel the need to regurgitate the past with that cartoon and song about Florida's fruit. Out of here to accomplish some good instead of reading nonsense. This country is divided enough W/O this thread as it is past time for KP to close it.


Meerkat
just click on "unwatch" and be happy,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have more of them from other newspaper editorial pages I can post for you. Zimmerman has opened Pandora's box by what he has done. Murder is an awful thing, isn't it?


Zimmerman would have been found guilty if it was murder.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree peace. Funny how some find the editorial not suitable for viewing but they don't have a problem when their favorite TV stations showed Trayvon Martin's body laying dead on the ground. That's a big part of the problem in this country. What is one less black kid to them? They can ask me what my opinion is because I am the mother of a black child. I bet they don't want to hear what I really would like to say to them.


What about another HUGE problem in this country? Black on Black crime. Where is all the outrage for this? While the protests were going on about the trial results, 4 innocent young black people were killed in Chicago, tow of which were a 5 yr old and his mother. They were killed during a robbery. All this got was a mention in the papers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Who is doing this posting as that person said " Huck has posted lots of things."
> 
> Who are you? You must be someone else rather than who you say you are while here.


Not to worry Janie. It's the figment of Huckleberry's imagination. Huckleberry allows it to emerge from the depths of her imagination every now and then and then returns it to its hidey-hole.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> a 12 year old asked you about that? What did you allow her to watch? No blocking devices on your applicances? Not good parenting.


Oh please, that garbage was all over the news for weeks on end. The child could have seen it anywhere. It was good parenting to explain what was going on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like there may be a civil rights suit filed by the DOJ under the hate crime law. Should be interesting.


It sure will be interesting since the DOJ asked the FBI to look into the civil rights angle long before the trial began. The FBI found NOTHING to indicate racial bias or any hate crime. Who will do the investigating this time? Will they keep it up until they get the results they want? Probably.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Funny how they won't tell me what offends them isn't it Patty? They aren't offended when someone is murdered in cold blood but they are offended by a picture op ed in a newspaper. What a bunch of phonies. They make me sick.


Trayvon was not murdered in cold blood. He was the one that threw the first punch, a sucker punch at that. Zimmerman was walking away at the time Trayvon jumped him. Trayvon was the instigator, and was not in fear of his life at that time. The crime that was committed was done by Trayvon Martin, ASSAULT, not George Zimmerman. Zimmerman was defending himself. Those are the facts, whether you like them or not.

This proves that Trayvon Martin was a dangerous kid, not the innocent he was portrayed to be. He was also on suspension from school for fighting. Maybe the pot that was in his system that night had something to do with his aggressive behavior.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Stevie Wonder declared he will not perform in any state that has a Stand Your Ground law.


No loss.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope others will follow his example. People have to understand that their intolerant behavior is not acceptable in this country. If we want to remain a country that others look up to we have to be better than this and the good and decent people will prevail. The GOP has got to stop promoting this conduct among it's members or it won't be around much longer and the cause of death will be a self inflicted wound.


This behavior is not one sided. Open your eyes. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson have contributed their fair share to the race problem. They keep it alive because they profit off of it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I loved the tribute to Trayvon that the Miami Heat did the other night. They tweeted a pic of them all wearing balck hoodies ith orange stripes. It is becoming a symbol of support for the justice for Trayvon movement.


The only symbol it is portraying is one of division. The origin of wearing the hoodie in the first place was not positive. It is meant to intimidate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What about another HUGE problem in this country? Black on Black crime. Where is all the outrage for this? While the protests were going on about the trial results, 4 innocent young black people were killed in Chicago, tow of which were a 5 yr old and his mother. They were killed during a robbery. All this got was a mention in the papers.


soloweygirl
would like to know what you read, listen to or watch. These things are in the news DAILY.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This behavior is not one sided. Open your eyes. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson have contributed their fair share to the race problem. They keep it alive because they profit off of it.


soloweygil
I do not always agree with either of them but overall they have done a lot for trying to achieve equality. I applaud them and keeping the issue alive is a must to become the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. I know that is nothing you are wishing for but you won't be around forever and others who mean well will replace you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry Janie. It's the figment of Huckleberry's imagination. Huckleberry allows it to emerge from the depths of her imagination every now and then and then returns it to its hidey-hole.


soloweygirl
Huck is having a good time with you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The only symbol it is portraying is one of division. The origin of wearing the hoodie in the first place was not positive. It is meant to intimidate.


soloweygirl
You dont' get out much, do you. We who exercise on a regular basis and walk daily frequently wear a hoody. It is a very popular attire. See you learned something again. Are you getting intimidated by those of us who keep in shape? That would be your problem, not ours. Would you want us to be killed simply because we are wearing a hoody and are periodically changing our pace of movement?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> You dont' get out much, do you. We who exercise on a regular basis and walk daily frequently wear a hoody. It is a very popular attire. See you learned something again. Are you getting intimidated by those of us who keep in shape? That would be your problem, not ours. Would you want us to be killed simply because we are wearing a hoody and are periodically changing our pace of movement?


I wear a hoodie a lot.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No loss.


Big loss of money for the states.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Trayvon was not murdered in cold blood. He was the one that threw the first punch, a sucker punch at that. Zimmerman was walking away at the time Trayvon jumped him. Trayvon was the instigator, and was not in fear of his life at that time. The crime that was committed was done by Trayvon Martin, ASSAULT, not George Zimmerman. Zimmerman was defending himself. Those are the facts, whether you like them or not.
> 
> This proves that Trayvon Martin was a dangerous kid, not the innocent he was portrayed to be. He was also on suspension from school for fighting. Maybe the pot that was in his system that night had something to do with his aggressive behavior.


Marijuana does not make one aggressive.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What about another HUGE problem in this country? Black on Black crime. Where is all the outrage for this? While the protests were going on about the trial results, 4 innocent young black people were killed in Chicago, tow of which were a 5 yr old and his mother. They were killed during a robbery. All this got was a mention in the papers.


There are numerous groups across the country working on this issue.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Trayvon was not murdered in cold blood. He was the one that threw the first punch, a sucker punch at that. Zimmerman was walking away at the time Trayvon jumped him. Trayvon was the instigator, and was not in fear of his life at that time. The crime that was committed was done by Trayvon Martin, ASSAULT, not George Zimmerman. Zimmerman was defending himself. Those are the facts, whether you like them or not.
> 
> This proves that Trayvon Martin was a dangerous kid, not the innocent he was portrayed to be. He was also on suspension from school for fighting. Maybe the pot that was in his system that night had something to do with his aggressive behavior.


I didn't think there were any eye witnesses. I thought the only person who saw anything just saw a man on the ground and another man on top of him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Trayvon was not murdered in cold blood. He was the one that threw the first punch, a sucker punch at that. Zimmerman was walking away at the time Trayvon jumped him. Trayvon was the instigator, and was not in fear of his life at that time. The crime that was committed was done by Trayvon Martin, ASSAULT, not George Zimmerman. Zimmerman was defending himself. Those are the facts, whether you like them or not.
> 
> This proves that Trayvon Martin was a dangerous kid, not the innocent he was portrayed to be. He was also on suspension from school for fighting. Maybe the pot that was in his system that night had something to do with his aggressive behavior.


soloweygirl
are you writing about a dream you had regarding this case? You are writing about stuff NO-ONE ever heard of. Try to keep dream and facts separate, please. Pot in his system was VERY minimal. Had it been more, he would have been even more docile. Another issue you obviously know nothing about. I know, I know you are trying to skim over your racism with untrue statements. Typical. By the way facts I/we like, fiction we don't, particularly not when it involves such a serious issue as the death of a Teenager. The aggressor was Zimmermann, he should have remained in his car and follow the Dispatcher's instructions. I guess obedience is not in his make-up, aggression and racism obviously is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No loss.


soloweygirl
Millions for the State(s) that he usually performs in. Another void in our knowledge.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> The aggressor was Zimmermann, he should have remained in his car and follow the Dispatcher's instructions. quote]
> 
> I think the entire situation could have been avoided had Zimmerman followed instructions and stayed in his car, allowing the property personnel, the police, to take care of the problem. I do not think that Zimmerman is guilty of murder, I don't think he set out to kill Martin but I do think he made a very bad decision. Trayvon was walking to his father's house so he had every right to be in the neighborhood and hoodies are so common that they are no longer considered gang clothing. This was a travesty in my opinion.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Millions for the State(s) that he usually performs in. Another void in our knowledge.


I really dislike the "Stand Your Ground" law - it's a legal license to kill.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Stevie Wonder declared he will not perform in any state that has a Stand Your Ground law.


Who goes to hear Stevie these days? I do not nor know anyone who does.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> are you writing about a dream you had regarding this case? You are writing about stuff NO-ONE ever heard of. Try to keep dream and facts separate, please. Pot in his system was VERY minimal. Had it been more, he would have been even more docile. Another issue you obviously know nothing about. I know, I know you are trying to skim over your racism with untrue statements. Typical. By the way facts I/we like, fiction we don't, particularly not when it involves such a serious issue as the death of a Teenager. The aggressor was Zimmermann, he should have remained in his car and follow the Dispatcher's instructions. I guess obedience is not in his make-up, aggression and racism obviously is.


A jury must have had other thoughts as he was found not guilty. Give it up. One trial is all for a murder charge.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Who goes to hear Stevie these days? I do not nor know anyone who does.


Wow you are as out of touch with music as you are with social issues.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Who goes to hear Stevie these days? I do not nor know anyone who does.


I would never desire to see Stevie. You are not alone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > The aggressor was Zimmermann, he should have remained in his car and follow the Dispatcher's instructions. quote]
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I would never desire to see Stevie. You are not alone.


Lukelucy
Freedom of choice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> A jury must have had other thoughts as he was found not guilty. Give it up. One trial is all for a murder charge.


Meerkat
We shall hear sometime what most of the Jurors really thought and had to deal with. I guarantee it won't be to your liking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Who goes to hear Stevie these days? I do not nor know anyone who does.


Meerkat
of course you don't, would never expect you to. And some people you are around would never tell you if they would be going.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Obamacare Cuts New York Insurance Premiums In Half Before Government Subsidies

July 17th, 2013 1:13 pm
Jason Sattler
119

New Yorkers will see insurance premiums that are at least 50 percent lower than what they currently pay when the Affordable Care Act takes effect, Governor Andrew Cuomo (D-NY) announced Wednesday.

As House Republicans prepare to vote Wednesday afternoon to repeal both the individual and employer mandates of Obamacare, this triumph for the health care law shows exactly why the individual mandate is crucial to bringing down high health insurance prices.

New York State already has both community rating and guaranteed issue, which means people cannot be charged more or turned down for coverage based on an existing condition or health risk.

Likewise, Obamacare ends the ability of insurers to deny coverage or charge more based on pre-existing conditions. But New York didnt have a requirement for people to be insured. Thus private insurance companies took on the risk of covering the sickest New Yorkers and in return, they passed the costs on to those who could afford to purchase coverage. As a result, the states rates could be as high as double the national average.

If there was any state that the ACA could bring rates down, it was New York, said Timothy Jost, a law professor at Washington and Lee University.



In May, Deloitte had predicted that the average individual would see a 13.9 percent reduction in rates. But even with a 50 percent reduction, the cheapest plan in New York City is still $359 a month, the Washington Posts Sarah Kliff notes, before government subsidies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Obamacare Cuts New York Insurance Premiums In Half Before Government Subsidies
> 
> July 17th, 2013 1:13 pm
> Jason Sattler
> ...


alcameron
thank you. Some Governors are just much smarter than others and know what is good for their Constituents. Watch the others follow suit if they think of re-election.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, KPG says that you cpouldn't affoed to live in her neighborhood.
> Does KPG know that you could *buy* her neighborhood?


Oh good we have a joke multi millionaire on KP. I rub elbows with the ultra rich there are none on KP. Funny girl. Neither do they vacation in Minneapolis. This is great reading. Bring out the Raid and Air Fresheners please as the bug stench is very bad on this thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Oh good we have a joke multi millionaire on KP. I rub elbows with the ultra rich there are none on KP. Funny girl. Neither do they vacation in Minneapolis. This is great reading. Bring out the Raid and Air Fresheners please as the bug stench is very bad on this thread.


What is your purpose in posting? Have you anything to say? Any real thoughts in your head?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Wow you are as out of touch with music as you are with social issues.


His music is outdated he had a heyday but no more. Your social issues need to be updated.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What is your purpose in posting? Have you anything to say? Any real thoughts in your head?


Why are you on this thread? I have a lot of real thoughts to say stay tuned.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why are you on this thread? I have a lot of real thoughts to say stay tuned.[/
> 
> Not holding my breath


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Huck is having a good time with you.


Why are you calling yourself by your username. Someone else is assuming another identity slips up and says Huck. Stay tuned this is getting better with each post.

KGP where is my twin? People are crazy from the left.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why are you on this thread? I have a lot of real thoughts to say stay tuned.


I agree Meerkat, you have good thoughts to express. The problem is that the mammals you are responding to have no hearts. They incite and encourage race based violence by posting 'cartoons' that any normal person would find offensive. They are not worth your time


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you on this thread? I have a lot of real thoughts to say stay tuned.[/
> ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I agree Meerkat, you have good thoughts to express. The problem is that the mammals you are responding to have no hearts. They incite and encourage race based violence by posting 'cartoons' that any normal person would find offensive. They are not worth your time


True but this is fun.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Meerkat said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you on this thread? I have a lot of real thoughts to say stay tuned.[/
> ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I agree Meerkat, you have good thoughts to express. The problem is that the mammals you are responding to have no hearts. They incite and encourage race based violence by posting 'cartoons' that any normal person would find offensive. They are not worth your time


No violence resulted from the editorial cartoon.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> <<<<<whispering, she can't hold her breath, she is too busy sucking on blood">>>>>>>>>>>>>


Far more offensive than the cartoon, which, evidently you didn't understand.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Oh good we have a joke multi millionaire on KP. I rub elbows with the ultra rich there are none on KP. Funny girl. Neither do they vacation in Minneapolis. This is great reading. Bring out the Raid and Air Fresheners please as the bug stench is very bad on this thread.


Meerkat
tells us what you don't know. We vacation in the most remote places and in luxury. We love out of the way places to get away from folks like you who have a need to cling to us. By the way, would not like to rub elbows with the likes of you and we actually rarely do. We enjoy the company of nice people from all walks of life. By the way you just insulted KPG he/she claims to be wealthy. Always be careful what you say.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Marijuana does not make one aggressive.


Now I know what you people are smoking to type such vile things. Never felt the need to smoke at all nor any street drugs. I am very much in shape but never, I repeat never, wear a hoodie. . Why would people put on such attire? To me that is a person who wants to hide from the world.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No need to close it. If you don't like the content of it, move on!


Why don't you move on as this thread would be nicer without you and others. I will stay as long as I wish so stay tuned.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> just click on "unwatch" and be happy,


Why don't you hit unwatch please. . .You never say nice things. .why? Did someone steal your childhood? You argue with any post.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Had enough fun for one evening. . .thanks for the entertainment people on the left.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Why are you calling yourself by your username. Someone else is assuming another identity slips up and says Huck. Stay tuned this is getting better with each post.
> 
> KGP where is my twin? People are crazy from the left.


Meerkat
Huck does as he pleases, get used to it. Anything that does not bother you? Go take a nap you are cranky.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Now I know what you people are smoking to type such vile things. Never felt the need to smoke at all nor any street drugs. I am very much in shape but never, I repeat never, wear a hoodie. . Why would people put on such attire? To me that is a person who wants to hide from the world.


I guess you're out-of-it as far as youthful and sporting fashion goes. Hoodies have been around for awhile and are quite popular among people from all walks of life, young and old, male and female.
Nobody here said they use pot. It was a comment about it. And, so what if someone smokes a joint. Is it any worse than having a glass or two of wine or a cocktail?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Now I know what you people are smoking to type such vile things. Never felt the need to smoke at all nor any street drugs. I am very much in shape but never, I repeat never, wear a hoodie. . Why would people put on such attire? To me that is a person who wants to hide from the world.


Meerkat
Well, we just always dress for the occasion. Hoodies and Sweat Pants are most appropriate for some outdor activities. Comfort when lounging at home and Silk, Satin and Velvet when dining with friends or attending the Symphony or Opera. You should see my Wardrobe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you find this thread not to your liking, why are you reading and posting here?



Meerkat said:


> Why does it matter that Cheeky has a black child? Too bad you feel the need to regurgitate the past with that cartoon and song about Florida's fruit. Out of here to accomplish some good instead of reading nonsense. This country is divided enough W/O this thread as it is past time for KP to close it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kudos to Stevie! May others join him.



peacegoddess said:


> Stevie Wonder declared he will not perform in any state that has a Stand Your Ground law.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Too many people deny that there is racism in this country, including our Supreme Court justices. We wish the cartoon reflected the past, but unfortunately, it does not. Racism is alive and well in the US. The cartoon doesn't dredge up the past; it reminds us of the present.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sad but true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > The aggressor was Zimmermann, he should have remained in his car and follow the Dispatcher's instructions. quote]
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one in Florida will get to hear him in person now. Oh well, Stevie Wonder has sold millions of albums since 1960's. Perhaps they can enjoy his music that way.

quote=Meerkat]Who goes to hear Stevie these days? I do not nor know anyone who does.[/quote]


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great posting Andrea. Thank you.



alcameron said:


> Obamacare Cuts New York Insurance Premiums In Half Before Government Subsidies
> 
> July 17th, 2013 1:13 pm
> Jason Sattler
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking foolish is fun for you?



Meerkat said:


> True but this is fun.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Medical marijuana is legal in some states now.



alcameron said:


> I guess you're out-of-it as far as youthful and sporting fashion goes. Hoodies have been around for awhile and are quite popular among people from all walks of life, young and old, male and female.
> Nobody here said they use pot. It was a comment about it. And, so what if someone smokes a joint. Is it any worse than having a glass or two of wine or a cocktail?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Goodbye to all. I've asked Administration to close my account. The racism and gaybashing at this site is simply not something I wish to associate myself with. It's simply too deeply ingrained.

May God bless those of you who continue to fight the good fight and may he open the eyes of the haters. The Bible teaches us to love one another, not tear each other to pieces.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Oh good we have a joke multi millionaire on KP. I rub elbows with the ultra rich there are none on KP. Funny girl. Neither do they vacation in Minneapolis. This is great reading. Bring out the Raid and Air Fresheners please as the bug stench is very bad on this thread.


Meerkat
You insult Minnesota, which State is next? Obviously you spend no time in culture in your travels or you would have NEVER made such a statement. It will take more than Raid to extinct the smell being emitted from you. What is your job, distributing Porta-Potties?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Goodbye to all. I've asked Administration to close my account. The racism and gaybashing at this site is simply not something I wish to associate myself with. It's simply too deeply ingrained.
> 
> May God bless those of you who continue to fight the good fight and may he open the eyes of the haters. The Bible teaches us to love one another, not tear each other to pieces.


FreedomFries
I choose to fight for those who can't. Just think what Jesus went through, giving up was not an option for him.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> I choose to fight for those who can't. Just think what Jesus went through, giving up was not an option for him.


Oh fight I shall. Fear not. I'm just going to focus on the real world, where I can make a difference. The minds here are too deeply mired in ignorance, fear, and lies to recognize the truth before them. More power to you.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess you're out-of-it as far as youthful and sporting fashion goes. Hoodies have been around for awhile and are quite popular among people from all walks of life, young and old, male and female.
> Nobody here said they use pot. It was a comment about it. And, so what if someone smokes a joint. Is it any worse than having a glass or two of wine or a cocktail?


This popped up so have to answer. . I do not smoke, drink alcoholic drinks. . no street drugs. .no hoodies as the world I travel as that attire would not fit into the elite wardrobe. The men wear hats as well as some of the women. We are all professional people who dress well with suits that are made from our measurements. We are a classy group. Say what you want but the real world does not dress with such attire. Dress how you want but do not dictate how the professional dress. Would you want your doctor, pharmacist or banker to greet you wearing a hoodie. . .think about it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> You insult Minnesota, which State is next? Obviously you spend no time in culture in your travels or you would have NEVER made such a statement. It will take more than Raid to extinct the smell being emitted from you. What is your job, distributing Porta-Potties?


Good golly by gosh put into language you can understand. . .you guessed it porta-potties. Darn as thought it would take you longer to guess my profession.. . .you outed me! Shame I will spray the air freshener on the way out for tonight. Raid does not smell good.

Minnesota is a wonderful state as I spend a lot of time there but believe me sweetie, the rich vacation elsewhere. See you there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> This popped up so have to answer. . I do not smoke, drink alcoholic drinks. . no street drugs. .no hoodies as the world I travel as that attire would not fit into the elite wardrobe. The men wear hats as well as some of the women. We are all professional people who dress well with suits that are made from our measurements. We are a classy group. Say what you want but the real world does not dress with such attire. Dress how you want but do not dictate how the professional dress. Would you want your doctor, pharmacist or banker to greet you wearing a hoodie. . .think about it.


Meerkat
the men war hats on a regular basis? That still happens in this country? Who dictates? Just mentioned that we dress according to the occasion. Your mode of dress sounds like a uniform to me. Elite you call that? I don't like Uniforms only very appropriate attire. By the way all the professionals you mentioned do greet me in casual attire frequently.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> This popped up so have to answer. . I do not smoke, drink alcoholic drinks. . no street drugs. .no hoodies as the world I travel as that attire would not fit into the elite wardrobe. The men wear hats as well as some of the women. We are all professional people who dress well with suits that are made from our measurements. We are a classy group. Say what you want but the real world does not dress with such attire. Dress how you want but do not dictate how the professional dress. Would you want your doctor, pharmacist or banker to greet you wearing a hoodie. . .think about it.


Thank you for proving my point. Trying to communicate to people like you, who tell only lies is a waste of time. You convince no one, least of all those who actually live the life you imagine. You only waste our time with page after page of garbage. Pick up the Bible. Pick up a textbook. Learn something. Do something. Just don't fool yourself that you're accomplishing anything here other than proving yourself a fool.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Good golly by gosh put into language you can understand. . .you guessed it porta-potties. Darn as thought it would take you longer to guess my profession.. . .you outed me! Shame I will spray the air freshener on the way out for tonight. Raid does not smell good.
> 
> Minnesota is a wonderful state as I spend a lot of time there but believe me sweetie, the rich vacation elsewhere. See you there.


Meerkat
why did you poopoo us meeting in Minnesota? Remember you downgraded that. PLEASE, do not address me with such familiarity, you don't qualify for that. The rich vacation everywhere and Minnesota has a lot of culture they much appreciate. But what do you know.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> This popped up so have to answer. . I do not smoke, drink alcoholic drinks. . no street drugs. .no hoodies as the world I travel as that attire would not fit into the elite wardrobe. The men wear hats as well as some of the women. We are all professional people who dress well with suits that are made from our measurements. We are a classy group. Say what you want but the real world does not dress with such attire. Dress how you want but do not dictate how the professional dress. Would you want your doctor, pharmacist or banker to greet you wearing a hoodie. . .think about it.


Duh! 
A hoodie is not professional wear. You wear it on your morning jog, to the gym, walking the dogs, not to your place of business!

P.S. I do not smoke, drink, or take drugs, either. So,what?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Thank you for proving my point. Trying to communicate to people like you, who tell only lies is a waste of time. You convince no one, least of all those who actually live the life you imagine. You only waste our time with page after page of garbage. Pick up the Bible. Pick up a textbook. Learn something. Do something. Just don't fool yourself that you're accomplishing anything here other than proving yourself a fool.


Too bad you are leaving as maybe I could teach you how to be nice to people. I do not care at all if you do not like me and call me a fool. Such a vile word. So you say you are gay, well at least you know who you are and are comfortable. Do you have a partner? Married? There are states who allow marriages between same sex couples. I have thought about marrying my dog as I love him. Equal rights. Have a good life.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Too bad you are leaving as maybe I could teach you how to be nice to people. I do not care at all if you do not like me and call me a fool. Such a vile word. So you say you are gay, well at least you know who you are and are comfortable. Do you have a partner? Married? There are states who allow marriages between same sex couples. I have thought about marrying my dog as I love him. Equal rights. Have a good life.


Your twin uses the word "fool" all the time. Such a vile word! She uses "moron", too. So elite!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Too bad you are leaving as maybe I could teach you how to be nice to people. I do not care at all if you do not like me and call me a fool. Such a vile word. So you say you are gay, well at least you know who you are and are comfortable. Do you have a partner? Married? There are states who allow marriages between same sex couples. I have thought about marrying my dog as I love him. Equal rights. Have a good life.


You're lucky in the short run. This site tolerates that kind of hateful garbage. I do not.

In the end, though, I'm going to dance as I watch bigots like you shoved into a tighter and tighter corner of the planet, watching history leave you behind. And yes, you will answer for the hate in the end. In the meantime, a nice, deep kiss to you. You've never had it so good.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Duh!
> A hoodie is not professional wear. You wear it on your morning jog, to the gym, walking the dogs, not to your place of business!
> 
> P.S. I do not smoke, drink, or take drugs, either. So,what?


Good that you live a clean life. I jog on my treadmill in the exercise room where I live and have my dog walked as I travel. They do not walk my dog with a hoodie as I have a camera that shows the dog being picked-up so I know the attire. I look at the film as the camera is tripped when anyone enters the door. We did not discuss hoodies as I do not see anyone wearing them in my area.

You may wear whatever you want but it is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Too bad you are leaving as maybe I could teach you how to be nice to people. I do not care at all if you do not like me and call me a fool. Such a vile word. So you say you are gay, well at least you know who you are and are comfortable. Do you have a partner? Married? There are states who allow marriages between same sex couples. I have thought about marrying my dog as I love him. Equal rights. Have a good life.


Meerkat
you pretend to be a professional and ask others such personal questions? What is your profession I wonder. No, no, I won't post what I think it is. None could rank lower than yours however. Talk about vile, you certainly are tops in that.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> You're lucky in the short run. This site tolerates that kind of hateful garbage. I do not.
> 
> In the end, though, I'm going to dance as I watch bigots like you shoved into a tighter and tighter corner of the planet, watching history leave you behind. And yes, you will answer for the hate in the end. In the meantime, a nice, deep kiss to you. You've never had it so good.


Oh, good as I dearly love kisses. I am not gay nor a bigot as I love men, but no steady now as it is OK as I travel lots. Good luck in your future. I do enjoy a slow dance. My planet does not have a corner as it is round. I never said hate that is your vile word.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Good that you live a clean life. I jog on my treadmill in the exercise room where I live and have my dog walked as I travel. They do not walk my dog with a hoodie as I have a camera that shows the dog being picked-up so I know the attire. I look at the film as the camera is tripped when anyone enters the door. We did not discuss hoodies as I do not see anyone wearing them in my area.
> 
> You may wear whatever you want but it is not my cup of tea.


Meerkat
............. is your cup of Tea, we know.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> you pretend to be a professional and ask others such personal questions? What is your profession I wonder. No, no, I won't post what I think it is. None could rank lower than yours however. Talk about vile, you certainly are tops in that.


Thank you Huck as this is not my professional time as most of you on this thread is just too funny. This is true entertainment better than TV. My profession is porta-potties remember? Spraying air freshener.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> ............. is your cup of Tea, we know.


Yes, yes, yes :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why don't you move on as this thread would be nicer without you and others. I will stay as long as I wish so stay tuned.


That's just fine and dandy. If you must stay, why complain about it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> You insult Minnesota, which State is next? Obviously you spend no time in culture in your travels or you would have NEVER made such a statement. It will take more than Raid to extinct the smell being emitted from you. What is your job, distributing Porta-Potties?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What is your purpose in posting? Have you anything to say? Any real thoughts in your head?


NAh, she's acting as KPG's "minion".


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> the men war hats on a regular basis? That still happens in this country? Who dictates? Just mentioned that we dress according to the occasion. Your mode of dress sounds like a uniform to me. Elite you call that? I don't like Uniforms only very appropriate attire. By the way all the professionals you mentioned do greet me in casual attire frequently.


Yes the men do wear hats haven't been out in the professional world dearie? I even have a few hats that coordinate with my clothing as they keep the Hair in place. We do not wear uniforms as the men are in suits ties the women are in dresses with jackets or suits in different colors but nothing loud nor large patterns with either skirts or slacks all made to our measurements. We look beautiful so our supervisor comments about how well we are received by the businesses.

Eat out your heart, but we look beautiful with our attire as well as our work. We know our jobs very well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> NAh, she's acting as KPG's "minion".


Duh, we are twins.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Yes the men do wear hats haven't been out in the professional world dearie? I even have a few hats that coordinate with my clothing as they keep the Hair in place. We do not wear uniforms as the men are in suits ties the women are in dresses with jackets or suits in different colors but nothing loud nor large patterns with either skirts or slacks all made to our measurements. We look beautiful so our supervisor comments about how well we are received by the businesses.
> 
> Eat out your heart, but we look beautiful with our attire as well as our work. We know our jobs very well.


Missionaries.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Yes the men do wear hats haven't been out in the professional world dearie? I even have a few hats that coordinate with my clothing as they keep the Hair in place. We do not wear uniforms as the men are in suits ties the women are in dresses with jackets or suits in different colors but nothing loud nor large patterns with either skirts or slacks all made to our measurements. We look beautiful so our supervisor comments about how well we are received by the businesses.
> 
> Eat out your heart, but we look beautiful with our attire as well as our work. We know our jobs very well.


Meerkat
oh I have no doubt that you do your jobs very well. You take orders without question. I get it. Easy to figure out what it is. Your addressing others is telling about your lack of professionalism. In my world if a man would show up wearing a hat on a regular basis he would be sent to a shrink unless it is part of his Uniform. A Baseball cap or the like for sporty occasions would be acceptable but a hat? Not so. It would have to be bitter cold for any man around here and way beyond here to wear a hat regularly. You are revealing too much about your private life. Obviously it is very restricted and therefore the explosion of your temper here. Get a real life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Missionaries.


Missionaries that obviously mate with meerkats. See LOLL, last page posting by meerkat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Missionaries that obviously mate with meerkats. See LOLL, last page posting by meerkat.


BrattyPatty
you are oh so close. Everyone has to let off steam sometime and they do it here. Some folks live in two different worlds, don't they. One is pretend - goodie two shoes - and the other as nasty as it comes. Very common occurance. Now I worry about he dog.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Missionaries that obviously mate with meerkats. See LOLL, last page posting by meerkat.


Oh, no. military. It took me awhile.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Thank you Huck as this is not my professional time as most of you on this thread is just too funny. This is true entertainment better than TV. My profession is porta-potties remember? Spraying air freshener.


Meerkt
you are allowed to watch regular TV? Since when? How could you miss seeing no men in hats? Need glasses?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkt
> you are allowed to watch regular TV? Since when? How could you miss seeing no men in hats? Need glasses?


It needs more than glasses, Huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This makes me very sad to see her go.



FreedomFries said:


> Goodbye to all. I've asked Administration to close my account. The racism and gaybashing at this site is simply not something I wish to associate myself with. It's simply too deeply ingrained.
> 
> May God bless those of you who continue to fight the good fight and may he open the eyes of the haters. The Bible teaches us to love one another, not tear each other to pieces.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, A 'profession' for Meercat would be a consultant (liar from out of town with a briefcase ) or (car )sales. I think the hat business was a feeble attempt to 'impress' us. What do you think?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, A 'profession' for Meercat would be a consultant (liar from out of town with a briefcase ) or (car )sales. I think the hat business was a feeble attempt to 'impress' us. What do you think?


damemary
I shall tell you in private. I found out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Goodbye to all. I've asked Administration to close my account. The racism and gaybashing at this site is simply not something I wish to associate myself with. It's simply too deeply ingrained.
> 
> May God bless those of you who continue to fight the good fight and may he open the eyes of the haters. The Bible teaches us to love one another, not tear each other to pieces.


Simply don't post if not interested in doing so. You don't need Admin to close your account.

I do hope you'll practice that which you preached in your last sentence. Goodbye


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Simply don't post if not interested in doing so. You don't need Admin to close your account.
> 
> I do hope you'll practice that which you preached in your last sentence. Goodbye


A lesson you should learn yourself. Calling her a gay man and such. You have not one ounce of shame of humility or humanity in your being. I have never met anybody as evil as you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Except Cherf.



BrattyPatty said:


> A lesson you should learn yourself. Calling her a gay man and such. You have not one ounce of shame of humility or humanity in your being. I have never met anybody as evil as you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> A lesson you should learn yourself. Calling her a gay man and such. You have not one ounce of shame of humility or humanity in your being. I have never met anybody as evil as you.


Yes you have, look in the mirror


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> This popped up so have to answer. . I do not smoke, drink alcoholic drinks. . no street drugs. .no hoodies as the world I travel as that attire would not fit into the elite wardrobe. The men wear hats as well as some of the women. We are all professional people who dress well with suits that are made from our measurements. We are a classy group. Say what you want but the real world does not dress with such attire. Dress how you want but do not dictate how the professional dress. Would you want your doctor, pharmacist or banker to greet you wearing a hoodie. . .think about it.


Meerkat,

You are so right. Thank you for writing that. In my world, the hoodie means: drugs, violence, gang. As a matter of fact, the hoodie is the gang's symbol. I would never wear a hoodie, and if my doctor, lawyer, etc. did, that would be the end of them for me. I would change to other people. So, this shows were people who wear them "come from".

Thank you for your wisdom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Already it has begun:
> 
> BLACK TEENS BEAT WI MAN, STATING 'THIS IS FOR TRAYVON'
> 
> ...


Yes, but nobody cares.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess the ignorant do not realize that an editorial "cartoon" is not always meant to be humorous but meant to prove a point and that is what this one is saying. I can't help it if you cannot tell the difference. It is a very sad commentary on the murder of an innocent child and it did not have to happen.


The innocent child was six feet tall and out alone at night. If he's an innocent child, where are his parents? Why are they allowing him to roam the neighborhood alone at night? Why? Because he's big and strong and 17 and probably does what he pleases. That's a far cry from an innocent child, which evokes the image of a toddler or an 8-year old lost in the dark and crying for his parents.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The innocent child was six feet tall and out alone at night. If he's an innocent child, where are his parents? Why are they allowing him to roam the neighborhood alone at night? Why? Because he's big and strong and 17 and probably does what he pleases. That's a far cry from an innocent child, which evokes the image of a toddler or an 8-year old lost in the dark and crying for his parents.


Bonbf,
I thought the same thing. Thanks. Were parents surprised that he smoked "weed"??? Or is that ok with them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion what you posted was sick and incites violence. What you posted is a reflection of your character.There are other ways to prove your point. Unfortunately, you have a right to be ignorant.
> 
> I am appalled that the rest of the lefties have not condemned this "cartoon". Never has the phrase SILENCE IS CONSENT been more poignant. Shame on all of you


I agree with you, Lovethelake. Some of the people on here are being manipulated by the administration which is trying to deliberately divide us. Divide and conquer. Divided we fall. Unfortunately, some people would rather hate than unite. Their loss. Too bad they aren't following the dignified demeanor of the people who are actually involved in this case. We didn't see this hysteria from Trayvon's parents OR the Zimmerman family. And good for them -all are people of faith who are getting strength from their beliefs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with you, Lovethelake. This is the manipulation of the administration which is trying to deliberately divide us. Divide and conquer. Divided we fall. Unfortunately, some people would rather hate than unite. Their loss. Too bad they aren't following the dignified demeanor of the people who are actually involved in this case. We didn't see this hysteria from Trayvon's parents OR the Zimmerman family. And good for them -all are people of faith who are getting strength from their beliefs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I've finally understood what a wonderful satirical creation is Meerkat, but I'm afraid my sense of the absurd is being tested to its limit by the last few days on here. 

Apparently your political allies can say exactly what they like, however contemptible, and your enemies can't. I recall at one time Seattle Soul and the so-called left (including me) had arguments over what was said, but I don't remember any of the conservative posters taking one of their "own" to task for some pretty foul statements. Would any of us say these things to each other face to face? I hope not.

There is hardly any real debate on here any more. Points made are completely ignored in favour of the "clever" put-down. There are certainly no boundaries to what people will say to try to make someone else feel horrible. It is very depressing and unedifying. We are adults, but I have seen precious little evidence of that. And now, we have people trying to prove they are richer and posher than others. Utterly childish. Who actually cares?

I would call this a snakepit, but that would be a gross insult to snakedom.

And, before I get the tired old replies about keeping my foreign nose out, ooh just like a lefty to stamp her little foot, can't take the heat: I do not want to take this heat. I do not have a religious faith, but I did have faith in humanity and people's decency. This has taken a knock. I need a good wash after reading much of this wit and wisdom. 
Freedom Fries has escaped, and I wish her well. It's very tempting.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think I've finally understood what a wonderful satirical creation is Meerkat, but I'm afraid my sense of the absurd is being tested to its limit by the last few days on here.
> 
> Apparently your political allies can say exactly what they like, however contemptible, and your enemies can't. I recall at one time Seattle Soul and the so-called left (including me) had arguments over what was said, but I don't remember any of the conservative posters taking one of their "own" to task for some pretty foul statements. Would any of us say these things to each other face to face? I hope not.
> 
> ...


Well said, thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I think I've finally understood what a wonderful satirical creation is Meerkat, but I'm afraid my sense of the absurd is being tested to its limit by the last few days on here.
> 
> Apparently your political allies can say exactly what they like, however contemptible, and your enemies can't. I recall at one time Seattle Soul and the so-called left (including me) had arguments over what was said, but I don't remember any of the conservative posters taking one of their "own" to task for some pretty foul statements. Would any of us say these things to each other face to face? I hope not.
> 
> ...


Anne, I've been off Smoking and Obamacare for a long time, and I just came back to see what the cartoon controversy was. I can tell you that you'll feel much better if you don't read this thread. It's toxic. I started quitting by reading but not replying. Then I stopped reading it. I clicked "Unwatch" so I wouldn't get updates. It was only hard for a couple of minutes.

There are uplifting threads on KP. If you're thinking of leaving, I'd recommend it. In fact, this will be my last post.

If there's someone you really want to keep in touch with, PM that person(s) and see if she(he) is on another thread.

Good luck to you. With that, I'm quitting Smoking! Take care.
Bonnie

Clicking "Unwatch."


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Yes the men do wear hats haven't been out in the professional world dearie? I even have a few hats that coordinate with my clothing as they keep the Hair in place. We do not wear uniforms as the men are in suits ties the women are in dresses with jackets or suits in different colors but nothing loud nor large patterns with either skirts or slacks all made to our measurements. We look beautiful so our supervisor comments about how well we are received by the businesses.
> 
> Eat out your heart, but we look beautiful with our attire as well as our work. We know our jobs very well.


This is interesting. I'm not sure what city you live in but I'm in Dallas and manage a high rise office building. Have yet to seen any male wearing a hat. The attorneys in our building only wear suits when going to court, otherwise, business casual. Now, downtown at the financial offices, some do wear suits but very rarely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think I've finally understood what a wonderful satirical creation is Meerkat, but I'm afraid my sense of the absurd is being tested to its limit by the last few days on here.
> 
> Apparently your political allies can say exactly what they like, however contemptible, and your enemies can't. I recall at one time Seattle Soul and the so-called left (including me) had arguments over what was said, but I don't remember any of the conservative posters taking one of their "own" to task for some pretty foul statements. Would any of us say these things to each other face to face? I hope not.
> 
> ...


Well said. I like to comment and discuss but sadly, many on here merely come to insult and call names. I rarely post anymore.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I understand, GWP. Yours was always a thoughtful voice on here, but it's like shouting into a vacuum. And thanks to Bonnie for your kindness. I know we will never agree politically, but at least you disagree courteously.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to see you go, and congratulations for taking the good you can do out into the real world. Thanks for setting a good example.

I explain the fact that Admin tolerates the supposedly political topics is that only a very smalo number of KP members participate in them. I was hard pressed a few days ago to come up with a list of 21 participants. Fare you well.


FreedomFries said:


> You're lucky in the short run. This site tolerates that kind of hateful garbage. I do not.
> 
> In the end, though, I'm going to dance as I watch bigots like you shoved into a tighter and tighter corner of the planet, watching history leave you behind. And yes, you will answer for the hate in the end. In the meantime, a nice, deep kiss to you. You've never had it so good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand Anne. I share your thoughts.



aw9358 said:


> I think I've finally understood what a wonderful satirical creation is Meerkat, but I'm afraid my sense of the absurd is being tested to its limit by the last few days on here.
> 
> Apparently your political allies can say exactly what they like, however contemptible, and your enemies can't. I recall at one time Seattle Soul and the so-called left (including me) had arguments over what was said, but I don't remember any of the conservative posters taking one of their "own" to task for some pretty foul statements. Would any of us say these things to each other face to face? I hope not.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Silly me, I thought the hoodie was originally intended to keep the wearer's head warm. Little did I know that the garment industry was creating a piece of attire meant to inrimidate other people.


soloweygirl said:


> The only symbol it is portraying is one of division. The origin of wearing the hoodie in the first place was not positive. It is meant to intimidate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Suits are very rare in the southwest also.



GWPlver said:


> This is interesting. I'm not sure what city you live in but I'm in Dallas and manage a high rise office building. Have yet to seen any male wearing a hat. The attorneys in our building only wear suits when going to court, otherwise, business casual. Now, downtown at the financial offices, some do wear suits but very rarely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about all those hoodie patterns? Doesn't that indicate that the hoodie is mainstream?



MaidInBedlam said:


> Silly me, I thought the hoodie was originally intended to keep the wearer's head warm. Little did I know that the garment industry was creating a piece of attire meant to inrimidate other people.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> What about all those hoodie patterns? Doesn't that indicate that the hoodie is mainstream?


Almost everyone I know wears a hoodie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A lesson you should learn yourself. Calling her a gay man and such. You have not one ounce of shame of humility or humanity in your being. I have never met anybody as evil as you.


BrattyPatty
for sure we have met Satan in the body of KPG.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> This is interesting. I'm not sure what city you live in but I'm in Dallas and manage a high rise office building. Have yet to seen any male wearing a hat. The attorneys in our building only wear suits when going to court, otherwise, business casual. Now, downtown at the financial offices, some do wear suits but very rarely.


GWPIver
That is the picture I see everywhere I go. Only the uniformed wear tailored outfits and hats and so do a few religious groups.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

They seem pretty mainstream to me, especially if someone wants to keep their head warm.


damemary said:


> What about all those hoodie patterns? Doesn't that indicate that the hoodie is mainstream?


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> That is the picture I see everywhere I go. Only the uniformed wear tailored outfits and hats and so do a few religious groups.


Maybe stewardesses and airline pilots?


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> They seem pretty mainstream to me, especially if someone wants to keep their head warm.


Little Red Riding Hood was wearing one.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Really a discussion about what people wear to work. 
I live in an area where not just lawyers wear suits. My neighbor works for a bank and I would see him getting out of his car with suit jacket in hand. 
Basketball coaches wear suits for the games, really thought that was a little strange as why not a golf shirt, but maybe it is a dress code.
Notice when they show the NFL owners at games they too have suits on! 

And yes there are still some men who wear suits to church.
For women, many still need to dress for work.

the other day, while having lunch with friends in a small town, there was a man walking with a suit and straw hat on. Probably was a lawyer going to the courthouse, but it was a pleasant site to see and yes did bring a smile to my face even commented on it to my friends.

Yes people still wear suits and tailored clothes to work. 
Seems like the styles of the 60's are coming back. Maybe thanks to Mad Men.

Even my daughter likes to dress for teaching, maybe not the high heels of old, but wears nice slacks, dresses or skirts to teach in. Jean days are rare at her school and even then she wears dress jeans.

Yes for some of us, there are definitely jeans you wear around the house and ones you wear out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Really a discussion about what people wear to work.
> I live in an area where not just lawyers wear suits. My neighbor works for a bank and I would see him getting out of his car with suit jacket in hand.
> Basketball coaches wear suits for the games, really thought that was a little strange as why not a golf shirt, but maybe it is a dress code.
> Notice when they show the NFL owners at games they too have suits on!
> ...


I think people in cities still "dress up." Some areas of the country have more casual dress than others.
And, there are jeans I wear in the yard that I would not wear in public, that's for sure!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No need to close it. If you don't like the content of it, move on!


Too bad Meerkat can't keep the Liberal Ladies straight in her head and who posts what. She has enough trouble dealing with one persona and then she tries taking on two? I doubt it will last very long. You know who put her up to it as her base has all but deserted her. If you don't have real friends then you just lake some up. Too funny.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Zimmerman would have been found guilty if it was murder.


Based on the way the juries instructions were written I have to agree with you, Solowey. I hope that stand your ground will be abolished. Castle Doctrine is sufficient.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think people in cities still "dress up." Some areas of the country have more casual dress than others.
> And, there are jeans I wear in the yard that I would not wear in public, that's for sure!


alcameron
Dress up also varies according to climate.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This behavior is not one sided. Open your eyes. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson have contributed their fair share to the race problem. They keep it alive because they profit off of it.


Oh by speaking the truth. Racists don't want their own dirty laundry to see the light of day. They know they are wrong and they don't want to face the music. The times are changing and you don't like it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> would like to know what you read, listen to or watch. These things are in the news DAILY.


I know they are in the news. They are mentioned. Mentioning them in 5 minute or less segments does nothing to address the problem. There are innocent black children being killed everyday and they only get mentioned. That is a very sad state of affairs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Millions for the State(s) that he usually performs in. Another void in our knowledge.


There are plenty of performers who love to perform in Florida. Stevie Wonder is just one. No big deal if he decides to not perform there. He's the one out the money.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> We shall hear sometime what most of the Jurors really thought and had to deal with. I guarantee it won't be to your liking.


The jurors followed the court's instructions and made their decision according the the law. That is what the jury did. You just don't like the outcome.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> No one in Florida will get to hear him in person now. Oh well, Stevie Wonder has sold millions of albums since 1960's. Perhaps they can enjoy his music that way.
> 
> quote=Meerkat]Who goes to hear Stevie these days? I do not nor know anyone who does.


[/quote]

No one in florida will get to hear him by his own choice. So he's punishing Floridians over a verdict. Smart move. There are plenty of entertainers that are willing to perform in Florida. So the loss is really his. I wonder how many of his "fans" would be willing to fly somewhere else to see him perform?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Goodbye to all. I've asked Administration to close my account. The racism and gaybashing at this site is simply not something I wish to associate myself with. It's simply too deeply ingrained.
> 
> May God bless those of you who continue to fight the good fight and may he open the eyes of the haters. The Bible teaches us to love one another, not tear each other to pieces.


No sorrow from me. Good riddance.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, damemary,

I just read about the death of Ingreid's husband and would like to be included in the floral delivery. May I send you check to add to it?

Thank you,
Lisa


I will post this on both L.O.L.L. and S & O so I am sure that you will read it.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

medusa said:


> Oh, damemary,
> 
> I just read about the death of Ingreid's husband and would like to be included in the floral delivery. May I send you check to add to it?
> 
> ...


My sympathies too. I had some nice exchanges with Ingried when she was here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very true. I believe the extreme weather affects how we dress in the Southwest. Can you imagine what it would have been like with no airconditioning.....and all those layers of woolen clothes seldom cleaned. I remind myself when I complain. Snaps me back to reality quick.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Dress up also varies according to climate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So is the state of Florida. But no never-mind. I admire him for making a decision based on his principles.



soloweygirl said:


> There are plenty of performers who love to perform in Florida. Stevie Wonder is just one. No big deal if he decides to not perform there. He's the one out the money.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've sent you a PM. 


medusa said:


> Oh, damemary,
> 
> I just read about the death of Ingreid's husband and would like to be included in the floral delivery. May I send you check to add to it?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's still around, just not as much. Now I expect her to take some time off.



aw9358 said:


> My sympathies too. I had some nice exchanges with Ingried when she was here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bazinga


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is everyone tonight? Gone on your make believe trip? Good maybe there will be peace in the valley.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Where is everyone tonight? Gone on your make believe trip? Good maybe there will be peace in the valley.


I'm around for awhile. Just cleaned up after dinner, fed the dog across the street, talked to my son on the phone, baked cupcakes, and now I'm settling down to knit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm around for awhile. Just cleaned up after dinner, fed the dog across the street, talked to my son on the phone, baked cupcakes, and now I'm settling down to knit.


alcameron
beautiful Blanket or Rug.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

11 states so far have found out that ACA is saving insurance subscribers money!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just as expected. Hurray!



BrattyPatty said:


> 11 states so far have found out that ACA is saving insurance subscribers money!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just as expected. Hurray!


Yes, good news is right. New York will see a 50% decrease. That is wonderful!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, good news is right. New York will see a 50% decrease. That is wonderful!


That is huge!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone heard about Marissa Alexander, black woman in Florida ?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> Has anyone heard about Marissa Alexander, black woman in Florida ?


And this happened in the same country?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Has anyone heard about Marissa Alexander, black woman in Florida ?


damemary
Yes. Her case will be reviewed. I heard it was the Zimmermann Prosecutor who prosecuted her. Hmmmm Food for thought.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> And this happened in the same country?


aw9358
Same State, and it was reported that it was the same Prosecutor as in the Zimmermann case. Makes one wonder out loud.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Same State, and it was reported that it was the same Prosecutor as in the Zimmermann case. Makes one wonder out loud.


Ah, but women are often punished much more harshly for the same crime.

We have had cases here where a man who has killed his wife for "nagging" or infidelity has been acquitted of murder, where women who killed their husbands or partners after years of horrific abuse have been convicted and given life imprisonment. The difference stems from the notion of "provocation", where a man can suddenly "snap", but a woman is seen to have planned to kill. It's a head-shaker.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Has anyone heard about Marissa Alexander, black woman in Florida ?


Dated news for those of us who listen to and watch Democracy Now. Totally unfair prosecution and is just one more way domestic violence against women is not taken seriously...even by a woman prosecutor. Just goes to show that because a woman is a woman it does not mean she is a sister.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Dated news for those of us who listen to and watch Democracy Now. Totally unfair prosecution and is just one more way domestic violence against women is not taken seriously...even by a woman prosecutor. Just goes to show that because a woman is a woman it does not mean she is a sister.


Women still don't have real equality. Has anyone noticed that the scenes of all the state legislatures signing tougher anti-abortion laws are almost all composed of men? I've seen the governors of several states signing legislation that pertains to women surrounded by nothing but men. What's with all these men legislating women's health issues? Do you think it would be a little different scene if men were actually the ones who get pregnant and actually give birth to the babies?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Really a discussion about what people wear to work.
> I live in an area where not just lawyers wear suits. My neighbor works for a bank and I would see him getting out of his car with suit jacket in hand.
> Basketball coaches wear suits for the games, really thought that was a little strange as why not a golf shirt, but maybe it is a dress code.
> Notice when they show the NFL owners at games they too have suits on!
> ...


Yes, a discussion about what people wear because LukeLucy said something interesting to me. is that a problem.

I think the South is probably more relaxed in terms of what people wear. My mother does lament that members in her church don't "dress up anymore" and I asked her - what is more important - what they wear or that they are there? You can be dishonest in a suit as much as in jeans - I tend to consider the person - not what they wear.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Heiwa said:


> Maybe stewardesses and airline pilots?


Not so much - I haven't seen many hats - just uniforms.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> 11 states so far have found out that ACA is saving insurance subscribers money!


No surprise there.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Women still don't have real equality. Has anyone noticed that the scenes of all the state legislatures signing tougher anti-abortion laws are almost all composed of men? I've seen the governors of several states signing legislation that pertains to women surrounded by nothing but men. What's with all these men legislating women's health issues? Do you think it would be a little different scene if men were actually the ones who get pregnant and actually give birth to the babies?


Yep - I'm in one of those states. Going back to the dark ages.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Three days after the Z verdict. Same state is important because state laws vary widely. I can't believe it.



Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Same State, and it was reported that it was the same Prosecutor as in the Zimmermann case. Makes one wonder out loud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can we plan to snap? Double standard. Blatant racism. What year is this?



aw9358 said:


> Ah, but women are often punished much more harshly for the same crime.
> 
> We have had cases here where a man who has killed his wife for "nagging" or infidelity has been acquitted of murder, where women who killed their husbands or partners after years of horrific abuse have been convicted and given life imprisonment. The difference stems from the notion of "provocation", where a man can suddenly "snap", but a woman is seen to have planned to kill. It's a head-shaker.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially when she is Republican. (Sorry. I couldn't resist. )



peacegoddess said:


> Dated news for those of us who listen to and watch Democracy Now. Totally unfair prosecution and is just one more way domestic violence against women is not taken seriously...even by a woman prosecutor. Just goes to show that because a woman is a woman it does not mean she is a sister.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Three days after the Z verdict. Same state is important because state laws vary widely. I can't believe it.


But this state has problems with voting fraud ad nauseum! There is something definitely wrong in Florida!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't never going to happen. We need to take a different tack. Why aren't young women concerned about women's health issues? If it affects you, if you care about it, mobilize. If you don't care, I certainly am not going to waste my time on it.



alcameron said:


> Women still don't have real equality. Has anyone noticed that the scenes of all the state legislatures signing tougher anti-abortion laws are almost all composed of men? I've seen the governors of several states signing legislation that pertains to women surrounded by nothing but men. What's with all these men legislating women's health issues? Do you think it would be a little different scene if men were actually the ones who get pregnant and actually give birth to the babies?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:



> Women still don't have real equality. Has anyone noticed that the scenes of all the state legislatures signing tougher anti-abortion laws are almost all composed of men? I've seen the governors of several states signing legislation that pertains to women surrounded by nothing but men. What's with all these men legislating women's health issues? Do you think it would be a little different scene if men were actually the ones who get pregnant and actually give birth to the babies?


Read the stats below and try to tell me why "the greatest country in the world" is 78th in female representation in national legislative bodies.
Women in national parliaments[edit]
Out of 189 countries, listed in descending order by the percentage of women in the lower or single house, the top 10 countries with the greatest representation of women in national parliaments are (figures reflect information as of April 1, 2013):[24]
Rank	Country	Lower or Single House	Upper House or Senate
1	Rwanda	56.3%	38.5%
2	Andorra	50%	-
3	Cuba	48.9%	-
4	Sweden	44.7%	-
5	Seychelles	43.8%	-
6	Senegal	42.7%	-
7	Finland	42.5%	-
8	South Africa	42.3%	32.1%
9	Nicaragua	40.2%	-
10	Iceland	39.7%	-
The major English-speaking democracies are placed mostly in the top 40% of the ranked countries. New Zealand ranks at position 27 with women comprising 32.2% of its parliament. Australia (24.7% in the lower house, 38.2% in the upper house) and Canada (24.7% lower house, 37.9% upper house) rank at position 46 out of 189 countries. The United Kingdom is ranked at 58 (22.5% lower house, 22.6% upper house), while the United States ranks 78 (17.8% in the lower house, 20.0% in the upper house).[24] It should be noted that not all of these lower and/or upper houses in national parliaments are democratically elected; for example, in Canada members of the upper house (the Senate) are appointed.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Yes, a discussion about what people wear because LukeLucy said something interesting to me. is that a problem.
> 
> I think the South is probably more relaxed in terms of what people wear. My mother does lament that members in her church don't "dress up anymore" and I asked her - what is more important - what they wear or that they are there? You can be dishonest in a suit as much as in jeans - I tend to consider the person - not what they wear.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ain't never going to happen. We need to take a different tack. Why aren't young women concerned about women's health issues? If it affects you, if you care about it, mobilize. If you don't care, I certainly am not going to waste my time on it.


Will be so glad when these old, white men are voted out of office and we can make some progress. We need diversity in government and new ideas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Certainly an open-minded approach.....and we know how rare that is.



GWPlver said:


> Yes, a discussion about what people wear because LukeLucy said something interesting to me. is that a problem.
> 
> I think the South is probably more relaxed in terms of what people wear. My mother does lament that members in her church don't "dress up anymore" and I asked her - what is more important - what they wear or that they are there? You can be dishonest in a suit as much as in jeans - I tend to consider the person - not what they wear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pilots have them. Some carry them. Others wear them. I'v never seen a Flight Attendant wearing a hat recently. Just my observation.



GWPlver said:


> Not so much - I haven't seen many hats - just uniforms.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> GWPlver said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a discussion about what people wear because LukeLucy said something interesting to me. is that a problem.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amen!



GWPlver said:


> Will be so glad when these old, white men are voted out of office and we can make some progress. We need diversity in government and new ideas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a personal opinion, but it seems like you can wear any color you like with anything you like.



GWPlver said:


> I like to hear the differences in regard to practices and customs in the regions. I remember when Ross Perot opened EDS and had a very, very strict dress code. Once he sold the company, that totally changed.
> 
> I do think the South tends to be more laid back and relaxed from what I have been told, heard and seen. Probably a lot to do with our weather. That darn big hair syndrome is still around.
> 
> I like all the colors that people seem to wearing now - the turquoise and coral, etc. Lots of beautiful scarves and jewelry - I wish I have the ability to color coordinate as some I have seen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just a personal opinion, but it seems like you can wear any color you like with anything you like.


If you've ever watched "What Not to Wear", Stacy and Clinton always comment that one shouldn't be too "matchy-matchy." Of course, I don't always agree with their taste.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I
> I like all the colors that people seem to wearing now - the turquoise and coral, etc. Lots of beautiful scarves and jewelry - I wish I have the ability to color coordinate as some I have seen.


love the colors now being used! I just bought a scarf yesterday. Very bright and colorful, now to wear it. Just need to do it and not feel self conscious about it.
I think that is why I told the lady that I loved her scarf.

I love accessories really did get into them when I lived in Texas, there was a store that had great ones to go with their clothes, and I will be honest I would sometimes pick out the belt or necklace and then find the outfit to go with it.

I am sure you can put them together, I work or play one day a week a quilt store and love putting fabrics together for people especially when I can add something to the mix that they would never have thought of. Adding that pop that brings it to life.

Look at fabrics or even rooms you like and see how the colors go together. Look at yarn combinations.

Right now I want to get into wearing shawls, yes I need to knit one first, then get the courage to wear it and not feel self conscious.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Yes, a discussion about what people wear because LukeLucy said something interesting to me. is that a problem.
> 
> I think the South is probably more relaxed in terms of what people wear. My mother does lament that members in her church don't "dress up anymore" and I asked her - what is more important - what they wear or that they are there? You can be dishonest in a suit as much as in jeans - I tend to consider the person - not what they wear.


GQPIver
it is amazing that Churches frown on not well dressed people coming to worship. By some standards, Jesus would not be welcomed in his robe and sandals, particularly not these days. He would not be viewed as a Christian for sure. Hear me?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If you've ever watched "What Not to Wear", Stacy and Clinton always comment that one shouldn't be too "matchy-matchy." Of course, I don't always agree with their taste.


I agree, although I have found myself not buying something because it would have made it too matchy-matchy.

but then I will see a lady probably older who everything is so matchy...I smile and think she really does look nice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> love the colors now being used! I just bought a scarf yesterday. Very bright and colorful, now to wear it. Just need to do it and not feel self conscious about it.
> I think that is why I told the lady that I loved her scarf.
> 
> I love accessories really did get into them when I lived in Texas, there was a store that had great ones to go with their clothes, and I will be honest I would sometimes pick out the belt or necklace and then find the outfit to go with it.
> ...


sjrNC
wear what you like not what you think others agree with. I carry with me color charts of complementing colors. Initially I was sceptical but I tell you it works. Never come home with something that does not match. The colors can still be very vibrant, the shades just have to be right.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> GQPIver
> it is amazing that Churches frown on not well dressed people coming to worship. By some standards, Jesus would not be welcomed in his robe and sandals, particularly not these days. He would not be viewed as a Christian for sure. Hear me?


I guess another difference as to where ones lives, many of the churches in my area are very contemporary and really don't care how people dress.
They are more concerned with having people develop a relationship with Jesus than what they wear on Sunday morning to worship.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> wear what you like not what you think others agree with. I carry with me color charts of complementing colors. Initially I was sceptical but I tell you it works. Never come home with something that does not match. The colors can still be very vibrant, the shades just have to be right.


I do wear what I like, and I know all about color matching! Try picking out fabrics for a quilt and wanting the hues/shades/values to be right and then also the mood of the fabric. 
Luckily I work with a great person who is just as picky as I am about colors. We joke about how picky we are! Not just with our own selections but when helping customers. We have the reputation of being great when working with colors, so people come on the day we are there.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

damemary said:


> Just a personal opinion, but it seems like you can wear any color you like with anything you like.


seems that is true.
Sort of like nature, a garden of different color flowers always looks lovely.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> love the colors now being used! I just bought a scarf yesterday. Very bright and colorful, now to wear it. Just need to do it and not feel self conscious about it.
> I think that is why I told the lady that I loved her scarf.
> 
> I love accessories really did get into them when I lived in Texas, there was a store that had great ones to go with their clothes, and I will be honest I would sometimes pick out the belt or necklace and then find the outfit to go with it.
> ...


You know what, the first time you wear that colorful scarf, you will feel so good that you will wonder why you didn't do it before. I wear scarves a lot because necklaces hurt my neck. That splash of color is so fun!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> I guess another difference as to where ones lives, many of the churches in my area are very contemporary and really don't care how people dress.
> They are more concerned with having people develop a relationship with Jesus than what they wear on Sunday morning to worship.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> You know what, the first time you wear that colorful scarf, you will feel so good that you will wonder why you didn't do it before. I wear scarves a lot because necklaces hurt my neck. That splash of color is so fun!


I know that! Wore one a couple of weeks to church although it was just a black and white polka dot one, but needed to add some pop to the black sweater I had on.

Just might wear it this Sunday.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Women still don't have real equality. Has anyone noticed that the scenes of all the state legislatures signing tougher anti-abortion laws are almost all composed of men? I've seen the governors of several states signing legislation that pertains to women surrounded by nothing but men. What's with all these men legislating women's health issues? Do you think it would be a little different scene if men were actually the ones who get pregnant and actually give birth to the babies?


You can be certain of that Andrea. These men make me sick and the women who agree with them are even worse. Either they are scared of these men and won't speak up or they have been brain washed into believing that this is their lot in life. It is really sad. If it were men having the babies there wouldn't even be this going on. Men still rule the world and look after each other.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> love the colors now being used! I just bought a scarf yesterday. Very bright and colorful, now to wear it. Just need to do it and not feel self conscious about it.
> I think that is why I told the lady that I loved her scarf.
> 
> I love accessories really did get into them when I lived in Texas, there was a store that had great ones to go with their clothes, and I will be honest I would sometimes pick out the belt or necklace and then find the outfit to go with it.
> ...


I say go for it! Dare to be daring and enjoy something a little different in what you wear.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Will be so glad when these old, white men are voted out of office and we can make some progress. We need diversity in government and new ideas.


You really a live Racist--then you have the nerve to call everyone else a Racist. Obama has not made any progress as you called it & neither will what you call diversity of more blacks. What about other races as I'm sure you feel superior to them just because Obo was put into office but it was just to put a man of color in the WH.

His speech about the Z & M case tonight sure has stirred up people as my 85 year old neighbor called & was upset with what OBO said. She does not get politically involved but does vote. OBO is dividing this country worse than ever. My large city has brought in more police as there are black people demonstrating in the streets. A white teenager was shot 2 times in the leg as black teens shouted that is for Travon! More racial slurs from your side!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I say go for it! Dare to be daring and enjoy something a little different in what you wear.


Going for it, just need to get busy and knit one.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You really a live Racist--then you have the nerve to call everyone else a Racist. Obama has not made any progress as you called it & neither will what you call diversity of more blacks. What about other races as I'm sure you feel superior to them just because Obo was put into office but it was just to put a man of color in the WH.
> 
> His speech about the Z & M case tonight sure has stirred up people as my 85 year old neighbor called & was upset with what OBO said. She does not get politically involved but does vote. OBO is dividing this country worse than ever. My large city has brought in more police as there are black people demonstrating in the streets. A white teenager was shot 2 times in the leg as black teens shouted that is for Travon! More racial slurs from your side!


Janeway, In my city the demonstrators are multi-ethnic (black, white, hispanic, Asian, Native American, Muslim, and Jewish.) Also age diverse, parents with children, teens, young adults and older adults. So far there has not been any violence. Most are wearing hoodies. How do you account for such different demonstrations?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You really a live Racist--then you have the nerve to call everyone else a Racist. Obama has not made any progress as you called it & neither will what you call diversity of more blacks. What about other races as I'm sure you feel superior to them just because Obo was put into office but it was just to put a man of color in the WH.
> 
> His speech about the Z & M case tonight sure has stirred up people as my 85 year old neighbor called & was upset with what OBO said. She does not get politically involved but does vote. OBO is dividing this country worse than ever. My large city has brought in more police as there are black people demonstrating in the streets. A white teenager was shot 2 times in the leg as black teens shouted that is for Travon! More racial slurs from your side!


Right on, Janeway. Wanting old white men out of office is what they said. That is so racist. These people have an agenda. They must be black and have a lot of white hate. I really think that is what it is. They are spewing their hatred. I have heard it all. Thank you for your reply. You are so right, Janeway.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Another fun approach to choosing a color palette is to take ideas from the ducks, butterflies, wild cats, etc. Natures color combinations are beyond rebuke. Wear your bright scarf and observe how it enhances your outlook for the day. And allow time for all the compliments you'll receive.



sjrNC said:


> love the colors now being used! I just bought a scarf yesterday. Very bright and colorful, now to wear it. Just need to do it and not feel self conscious about it.
> I think that is why I told the lady that I loved her scarf.
> 
> I love accessories really did get into them when I lived in Texas, there was a store that had great ones to go with their clothes, and I will be honest I would sometimes pick out the belt or necklace and then find the outfit to go with it.
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Another fun approach to choosing a color palette is to take ideas from the ducks, butterflies, wild cats, etc. Natures color combinations are beyond rebuke. Wear your bright scarf and observe how it enhances your outlook for the day. And allow time for all the compliments you'll receive.


I think we're drawn to colors that we like and usually those colors look good on us. What do you think? For example, I dislike orange, and I don't look good in it, either.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You can use paint sample cards from Home Depot and play around with them. I do like to wear things that do not match. It can be very striking to play colors that, as they used to say "clash" against each other. For example red (on the blue side vs orange) against pinks, fuchias and purples. And in the case of greens they all go well together when the tone is considered. And remember everyone does not like the same thing so there is no correct or incorrect. And whatever I wear it must be comfortable.


Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> wear what you like not what you think others agree with. I carry with me color charts of complementing colors. Initially I was sceptical but I tell you it works. Never come home with something that does not match. The colors can still be very vibrant, the shades just have to be right.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree, I also dislike orange. Don't wear it or have it in my gardens. I don't look good in it either or feel good in it. Or yellow except in the spring with the daffodils.



alcameron said:


> I think we're drawn to colors that we like and usually those colors look good on us. What do you think? For example, I dislike orange, and I don't look good in it, either.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree, I also dislike orange. Don't wear it or have it in my gardens. I don't look good in it either or feel good in it. Or yellow except in the spring with the daffodils.


And there was orange in every store for the spring and summer seasons this past spring--everything from coral to bright orange.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, In my city the demonstrators are multi-ethnic (black, white, hispanic, Asian, Native American, Muslim, and Jewish.) Also age diverse, parents with children, teens, young adults and older adults. So far there has not been any violence. Most are wearing hoodies. How do you account for such different demonstrations?


The news tonight showed some of the people who were demonstrating & it looked to me they were 98% blacks wearing hoodies! Very few of different races from what I saw unless the different races were gathered together & not with the blacks.

These demonstrations to me just shows how divided the blacks are when something does not go their way--they hit the streets! I thought there was a black on the jury so why did she not hold out as she could have & had a hung jury! She must have felt Z was not guilty & voted that way.

Obama sure did not help himself tonight by this impromptu press conference--shame on him. If young blacks are followed in stores then it must be they are the ones who are most likely to shop lift.

The gangs in my large city are blacks with a new one the cops are talking about is Mexican who hates the blacks because the blacks know the Mexicans carry their money & don't use banks & rob them. Three blacks from a gang killed an entire family of 7 Mexicans including a mother who had her baby in her arms, killed both mother & baby. Where are those black parents? Most young blacks do not know who their father is & father is not in their lives so they run the streets while the mothers get their Hair/nails & free rent/food stamps free rent but line up for every other freebie offered. Most have 2-6 children on Welfare.

I know other races do the same thing but inner cities are filled with violence just look at Chicago/Detroit & other large cities as black on black crime is horrible. Last wheel here, a 16 year old black was shot & killed then next day his cousin was killed as that black family did not pay for protection from the black gang.

Why aren't the black community doing something for their young instead of hitting the streets constantly protesting.

Most whites are afraid of the young blacks. One white family took in a young 15 year old black young man, but he killed them both & stole money, jewelry & their car where he had a high speed race with the cops then had a wreck killing three more innocent people.

Now tell me what is being done to help these young black men get on the right path in life.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Come on out to the San Francisco Bay Area and you will find yourself surrounded by people who really dress down, even in church. You can tell the real bums because they smell worse than the ordinary scruffy dressers...


sjrNC said:


> I guess another difference as to where ones lives, many of the churches in my area are very contemporary and really don't care how people dress.
> They are more concerned with having people develop a relationship with Jesus than what they wear on Sunday morning to worship.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I prefer cool colors. My favorite is sky blue. I just saw a new movie, "The Way, Way Back, " and the mother wore blue and white on a trip to the shore. Loved it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The news tonight showed some of the people who were demonstrating & it looked to me they were 98% blacks wearing hoodies! Very few of different races from what I saw unless the different races were gathered together & not with the blacks.
> 
> These demonstrations to me just shows how divided the blacks are when something does not go their way--they hit the streets! I thought there was a black on the jury so why did she not hold out as she could have & had a hung jury! She must have felt Z was not guilty & voted that way.
> 
> ...


Jane, there was a Black man that was taken off the Jury by the Prosecution because he watched Fox News.

The alternate and one of the jurors spoke out and said that the case was not about race but about self defense. Stand Your Ground was not brought up

Zimmerman in the 911 call did not know if Trayvon was Black, that tape was edited before the trial

The Justice Department will not go after George, because there is no evidence that Trayvon was targeted because he was Black. In fact, Trayvon targeted George by calling him a racial name while on the phone.

The Justice Department was so desperate to find George a racist that they set up a tip line. If the FBI didn't find any racial component why was the DOJ so bent on making it a racial issue?

This case was not about race. Obama should have kept his mouth closed about a local case, that was about self defense. He was pandering to the NAACP because the DOJ is not going to bring a case against George. He was siding with one racial group not the law; he is president of the United States, not a community organizer on the streets of Chicago.

Personally I believe the rallies will only further divide this country about the race issue. Yes there is racism. There is racism by Whites on Blacks, Blacks on Whites, Black on Black, Black on Hispanic, White on Hispanic, Hispanic on Black, Muslims against Christians ............................... and on and on and on. What will these rallies accomplish? Another photo op for Al Sharpton and Obama?

Hope they have fun out there in all the heat. Can't wait to see all the filth they leave behind and how many tax dollars will be spent cleaning up after them


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right on, Janeway. Wanting old white men out of office is what they said. That is so racist. These people have an agenda. They must be black and have a lot of white hate. I really think that is what it is. They are spewing their hatred. I have heard it all. Thank you for your reply. You are so right, Janeway.


Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER, Soon the White majority will be a white minority, Personally I can't wait for that to happen. See how the angry white mien will deal with a new reality.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER, Soon the White majority will be a white minority, Personally I can't wait for that to happen. See how the angry white mien will deal with a new reality.


The color does not matter. It is the continuation American democracy that is most important.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I love orange, although I don't wear it much. Did just buy an orange sweater. I remember as a teenager I bought the neatest pair of orange sandals. Amazing how many things they did go with.

I love fall, so maybe that is why I like orange. One of my favorite quilts I have made is appliqué pumpkins. Living mostly in Fl all my life, I love how the leaves change here.

Yes nature is a great place to look for color combinations.

I think when putting colors together, most will work if the value is right. The color wheel is a fun thing to play with. I think sometimes we try to be safe, when it more fun to be bold.

I am really not a pastel person and I would say purple is not one of my favorite colors, although I do wear it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I love orange, although I don't wear it much. Did just buy an orange sweater. I remember as a teenager I bought the neatest pair of orange sandals. Amazing how many things they did go with.
> 
> I love fall, so maybe that is why I like orange. One of my favorite quilts I have made is appliqué pumpkins. Living mostly in Fl all my life, I love how the leaves change here.
> 
> ...


I heard that using a color chart works with putting outfits together. For instance, Use colors directly across, at a 45 degree angle from or to the left or right to put colors together.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER, Soon the White majority will be a white minority, Personally I can't wait for that to happen. See how the angry white mien will deal with a new reality.


rocky1991
they will not be happy campers. I too am looking forward to it.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard that using a color chart works with putting outfits together. For instance, Use colors directly across, at a 45 degree angle from or to the left or right to put colors together.


Yes that is true. 
There is a free app that allows you to see what colors are being used in anything
Colorviewer just point it at something and it will show you the colors.

Putting colors together is one of my favorite things to do. And yes I do love to throw in the unexpected, that will make something pop.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Yes that is true.
> There is a free app that allows you to see what colors are being used in anything
> Colorviewer just point it at something and it will show you the colors.
> 
> Putting colors together is one of my favorite things to do. And yes I do love to throw in the unexpected, that will make something pop.


I need you to help me dress. I am very bad at being creative with dressing and putting things together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shameful bigotry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER, Soon the White majority will be a white minority, Personally I can't wait for that to happen. See how the angry white mien will deal with a new reality.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing like perspective to open eyes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER, Soon the White majority will be a white minority, Personally I can't wait for that to happen. See how the angry white mien will deal with a new reality.


Rocky - I don't think some people can even comprehend that the day of white supremacy in the U.S. is coming to an end. It is too bad that many have blinders on and refuse to accept the inevitable.
Personally, I feel as you do and welcome the change. The old white men have done very little else but take care of their own interests and I think the younger folks have a much better sense of what is going on in the country and the world than their parents and grandparents and will lead us into a better and brighter future in a country that treats all of it's citizens in a more equitable manner and we will have real justice for all not just a small elite group. The world is always in a state of flux and if one cannot adapt to changes they will be left behind.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Rocky - I don't think some people can even comprehend that the day of white supremacy in the U.S. is coming to an end. It is too bad that many have blinders on and refuse to accept the inevitable.
> Personally, I feel as you do and welcome the change. The old white men have done very little else but take care of their own interests and I think the younger folks have a much better sense of what is going on in the country and the world than their parents and grandparents and will lead us into a better and brighter future in a country that treats all of it's citizens in a more equitable manner and we will have real justice for all not just a small elite group. The world is always in a state of flux and if one cannot adapt to changes they will be left behind.


As always, Cheeky, your posts echo the sentiments of so many - thank you!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

After o made the first mistake of giving his opinion prior to the trial, you would have thought that he'd have learned to keep his mouth shut. He never seems to learn and as you state can't get out of the community organizer mindset. It continues to be perplexing to understand what did we as a nation do to deserve all this dishonesty.

As Aesop said.. "We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office."



lovethelake said:


> Jane, there was a Black man that was taken off the Jury by the Prosecution because he watched Fox News.
> 
> The alternate and one of the jurors spoke out and said that the case was not about race but about self defense. Stand Your Ground was not brought up
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Freedom and Liberty.


Lukelucy said:


> The color does not matter. It is the continuation American democracy that is most important.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Color is for having fun. I love the purple raspberry colors. And bold is always in.



sjrNC said:


> I love orange, although I don't wear it much. Did just buy an orange sweater. I remember as a teenager I bought the neatest pair of orange sandals. Amazing how many things they did go with.
> 
> I love fall, so maybe that is why I like orange. One of my favorite quilts I have made is appliqué pumpkins. Living mostly in Fl all my life, I love how the leaves change here.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Several years ago there was a book on how to determine "your" color chart of what you should wear. Didn't like it then and surely it doesn't apply now as I've broadened my scope and no longer feel the need for cookie cutter restrictions. Sometimes the day or season will dictate what is best for YOU. Let your Karma flow and have fun. And sometimes you put a streak of purple or green or whatever in your hair. It is fun. Try it.



Lukelucy said:


> I heard that using a color chart works with putting outfits together. For instance, Use colors directly across, at a 45 degree angle from or to the left or right to put colors together.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> After o made the first mistake of giving his opinion prior to the trial, you would have thought that he'd have learned to keep his mouth shut. He never seems to learn and as you state can't get out of the community organizer mindset. It continues to be perplexing to understand what did we as a nation do to deserve all this dishonesty.
> 
> As Aesop said.. "We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office."
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Several years ago there was a book on how to determine "your" color chart of what you should wear. Didn't like it then and surely it doesn't apply now as I've broadened my scope and no longer feel the need for cookie cutter restrictions. Sometimes the day or season will dictate what is best for YOU. Let your Karma flow and have fun. And sometimes you put a streak of purple or green or whatever in your hair. It is fun. Try it.


Yes those seasons.. Are you spring,winter,fall or summer?
I think there are definitely colors we don't look good in, but could be more on the value and not the actual color.

Sometimes I get compliments on a color I am wearing, when according to which season I am, I should not be wearing it.
Yes, hair color I am sure comes into play.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

A strange friend bought me a colour consultation as a wedding present. It was a bit painful: she told me I should never wear black or white, which was pretty much my default for years. She put me in cowpat browns, mustard and coral(!), which of course I ignored. She even suggested leopard print and was a bit surprised when I laughed. Needless to say, I was very glad not to have paid for the "advice" I received.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You really a live Racist--then you have the nerve to call everyone else a Racist. Obama has not made any progress as you called it & neither will what you call diversity of more blacks. What about other races as I'm sure you feel superior to them just because Obo was put into office but it was just to put a man of color in the WH.
> 
> His speech about the Z & M case tonight sure has stirred up people as my 85 year old neighbor called & was upset with what OBO said. She does not get politically involved but does vote. OBO is dividing this country worse than ever. My large city has brought in more police as there are black people demonstrating in the streets. A white teenager was shot 2 times in the leg as black teens shouted that is for Travon! More racial slurs from your side!


They had a protest here on Thursday for trayvon Martin. It was peaceful, which was nice. I have seen on the news that there has been some rioting, but so far it is isolated. I hope it stays that way. There seem to be 2 mind sets here, those that want a peaceful demonstration and those that are just acting out and vandalizing other peoples property. The violence accomplishes nothing. Unfortunately there have been some people being beaten up and shot in the name of Trayvon. Really? Injuring innocent people does what for their protest?

I also think Obama missed a chance to bring the country together. Another missed opportunity for him to be the leader of our country. That his speech was meant to divide and keep the country separate was his purpose.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They had a protest here on Thursday for trayvon Martin. It was peaceful, which was nice. I have seen on the news that there has been some rioting, but so far it is isolated. I hope it stays that way. There seem to be 2 mind sets here, those that want a peaceful demonstration and those that are just acting out and vandalizing other peoples property. The violence accomplishes nothing. Unfortunately there have been some people being beaten up and shot in the name of Trayvon. Really? Injuring innocent people does what for their protest?
> 
> I also think Obama missed a chance to bring the country together. Another missed opportunity for him to be the leader of our country. That his speech was meant to divide and keep the country separate was his purpose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> A strange friend bought me a colour consultation as a wedding present. It was a bit painful: she told me I should never wear black or white, which was pretty much my default for years. She put me in cowpat browns, mustard and coral(!), which of course I ignored. She even suggested leopard print and was a bit surprised when I laughed. Needless to say, I was very glad not to have paid for the "advice" I received.


I had the opposite experience. My friend gave me one for a birthday present because I could have cared less what "colors" I would wear or the cut of a jacket, etc. I bought what I liked and wore it work or to socialize - the end. Well, not only did have my clothing analyzed, my makeup was done also. I couldn't believe the difference in my appearance! Before I actually looked dowdy but I thought I looked fine.

I was too conservative a dresser for my figure and age. Now, over the years, I have purchased items that are age appropriate, yet stylish. My color palette is is "winter - black, fuchsia, purples, blues, etc. My make-up palette was "dramatic but refined" and for years I had been wearing peachy colored lipstick - when the stylist applied a bright fuchsia to my lips I was shocked to see the difference. Now if I wear make-up, my lips are either a violet or fuchsia or a cool red.It really transformed they way I lived my life.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> You can use paint sample cards from Home Depot and play around with them. I do like to wear things that do not match. It can be very striking to play colors that, as they used to say "clash" against each other. For example red (on the blue side vs orange) against pinks, fuchias and purples. And in the case of greens they all go well together when the tone is considered. And remember everyone does not like the same thing so there is no correct or incorrect. And whatever I wear it must be comfortable.


The stylists have said that it is okay to wear colors that don't necessarily match. They do need to be the same intensity to pull off the look. I like your idea of looking to nature for color choices. Mother Nature has that gift.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

medusa said:


> I had the opposite experience. My friend gave me one for a birthday present because I could have cared less what "colors" I would wear or the cut of a jacket, etc. I bought what I liked and wore it work or to socialize - the end. Well, not only did have my clothing analyzed, my makeup was done also. I couldn't believe the difference in my appearance! Before I actually looked dowdy but I thought I looked fine.
> 
> I was too conservative a dresser for my figure and age. Now, over the years, I have purchased items that are age appropriate, yet stylish. My color palette is is "winter - black, fuchsia, purples, blues, etc. My make-up palette was "dramatic but refined" and for years I had been wearing peachy colored lipstick - when the stylist applied a bright fuchsia to my lips I was shocked to see the difference. Now if I wear make-up, my lips are either a violet or fuchsia or a cool red.It really transformed they way I lived my life.


Well done for taking the step, and congratulations on your season. I wanted to be a winter but got landed with "warm autumn", which was a bit disappointing. My one was a few years ago, though, and I have to admit I have become a little bit more adventurous. I even wear patterns now.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

medusa said:


> I had the opposite experience. My friend gave me one for a birthday present because I could have cared less what "colors" I would wear or the cut of a jacket, etc. I bought what I liked and wore it work or to socialize - the end. Well, not only did have my clothing analyzed, my makeup was done also. I couldn't believe the difference in my appearance! Before I actually looked dowdy but I thought I looked fine.
> 
> I was too conservative a dresser for my figure and age. Now, over the years, I have purchased items that are age appropriate, yet stylish. My color palette is is "winter - black, fuchsia, purples, blues, etc. My make-up palette was "dramatic but refined" and for years I had been wearing peachy colored lipstick - when the stylist applied a bright fuchsia to my lips I was shocked to see the difference. Now if I wear make-up, my lips are either a violet or fuchsia or a cool red.It really transformed they way I lived my life.


Well done for taking the step, and congratulations on your season. I wanted to be a winter but got landed with "warm autumn", which was a bit disappointing. My one was a few years ago, though, and I have to admit I have become a little bit more adventurous. I even wear patterns now.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Well done for taking the step, and congratulations on your season. I wanted to be a winter but got landed with "warm autumn", which was a bit disappointing. My one was a few years ago, though, and I have to admit I have become a little bit more adventurous. I even wear patterns now.


Oh, that is so funny because the friend who treated me to it is a warn autumn. She could always wear those mustard-y colors and the assorted greens. Her lipstick choices were close to the peachy tones I used to wear so you can really see how bad I was!

Patterns are great but they shouldn't be overwhelming - boy, do I sound like a full-fledged color consultant now or what! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

medusa said:


> Oh, that is so funny because the friend who treated me to it is a warn autumn. She could always wear those mustard-y colors and the assorted greens. Her lipstick choices were close to the peachy tones I used to wear so you can really see how bad I was!
> 
> Patterns are great but they shouldn't be overwhelming - boy, do I sound like a full-fledged color consultant now or what! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmm, didn't know Anna Wintour was in our midst. We are truly honoured.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER
> 
> Of course there are, it is Summer and many are being kissed by the sun


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


soloweygirl wrote:
They had a protest here on Thursday for trayvon Martin. It was peaceful, which was nice. I have seen on the news that there has been some rioting, but so far it is isolated. I hope it stays that way. There seem to be 2 mind sets here, those that want a peaceful demonstration and those that are just acting out and vandalizing other peoples property. The violence accomplishes nothing. Unfortunately there have been some people being beaten up and shot in the name of Trayvon. Really? Injuring innocent people does what for their protest?

I also think Obama missed a chance to bring the country together. Another missed opportunity for him to be the leader of our country. That his speech was meant to divide and keep the country separate was his purpose.

I think the President's comments after the verdict came in were very appropriate. The issue of racism can no longer be kept as one of America's dirty little secrets. Why should any of us be afraid of trying to resolve this issue? I believe that those who don't want to deal with it have some guilt and fear and want the status quo. We have freed the slaves, given women the right to vote, given blacks the right to vote, given women reproductive rights and given gays the right to marry in many states to name a few advances. To finally openly and honestly deal with racism is just a natural progression to give true equality to all of our citizens. There is nothing wrong with that. When we all respect each other it can only make us a stronger and better country and I will work to try to make this a reality.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> soloweygirl wrote:
> They had a protest here on Thursday for trayvon Martin. It was peaceful, which was nice. I have seen on the news that there has been some rioting, but so far it is isolated. I hope it stays that way. There seem to be 2 mind sets here, those that want a peaceful demonstration and those that are just acting out and vandalizing other peoples property. The violence accomplishes nothing. Unfortunately there have been some people being beaten up and shot in the name of Trayvon. Really? Injuring innocent people does what for their protest?
> 
> I also think Obama missed a chance to bring the country together. Another missed opportunity for him to be the leader of our country. That his speech was meant to divide and keep the country separate was his purpose.
> ...


Cheeky
I applaud President Obama for speaking out on the race issue. No one is more qualified then he is. The Republicans have made that VERY clear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> rocky1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER
> ...


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I applaud President Obama for speaking out on the race issue. No one is more qualified then he is. The Republicans have made that VERY clear.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And accruing wrinkles. No tans here anymore.



lovethelake said:


> rocky1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> soloweygirl wrote:
> They had a protest here on Thursday for trayvon Martin. It was peaceful, which was nice. I have seen on the news that there has been some rioting, but so far it is isolated. I hope it stays that way. There seem to be 2 mind sets here, those that want a peaceful demonstration and those that are just acting out and vandalizing other peoples property. The violence accomplishes nothing. Unfortunately there have been some people being beaten up and shot in the name of Trayvon. Really? Injuring innocent people does what for their protest?
> 
> I also think Obama missed a chance to bring the country together. Another missed opportunity for him to be the leader of our country. That his speech was meant to divide and keep the country separate was his purpose.
> ...


 I strongly support this message. It's beautiful Cheeky.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I applaud President Obama for speaking out on the race issue. No one is more qualified then he is. The Republicans have made that VERY clear.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> rocky1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Your comment is silly.


Lovethelake,

Looks like people on this site think they have "arrived". I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Rocky, I'll miss you and other dear friends. Looking forward to seeing you soon. So sorry you have to wade through the stuff alone.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> Looks like people on this site think they have "arrived". I cannot stop laughing.


duh

Can you imagine how many hours were spent trying to figure out 'the hidden meaning' when there was none?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> duh
> 
> Can you imagine how many hours were spent trying to figure out 'the hidden meaning' when there was none?


Right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This has been the case for almost 20 years on the West Coast, including British Columbia. One thing I find interesting about how this impacts us is that there are changes at the supermarket that reflect the tastes of the other ethnic groups, instead if just the tastes of white Americans.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Like it or not the color of the country is changing and whites will soon be in the minority. That is just a fact of the demographic changes in the country. Why should anyone have a problem with that? Aren't we all God's children and equal? Your joke about the summer sun is true that some will for a few months be a little browner than usual personally I will be a little pinker :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This has been the case for almost 20 years on the West Coast, including British Columbia. One thing I find interesting about how this impacts us is that there are changes at the supermarket that reflect the tastes of the other ethnic groups, instead if just the tastes of white Americans.


I love being able to buy tahini in a mainstream grocery! Even though I seldom shop at mainstream grocery stores. Coops and little ethnic shops still get the bulk (unintended pun) of my business.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Rocky, I'll miss you and other dear friends. Looking forward to seeing you soon. So sorry you have to wade through the stuff alone.


I need hip boots to wade through all their trash. They are the definition of bigotry in this country. I choose not to stoop to their level. I wish them well in their ignorance and shall take time off as well. They may have this forum to themselves. Besides my husband and I are making a move from Florida to Washington state to e near our children and grandkids. We are traveling across country in our travel trailer and plan to enjoy our trip through our country, I wish you all a wonderful vacation. Enjoy your time together. I shall e thinking about all of you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

A great woman gone. RIP Helen

Helen Thomas, 92; pioneering woman for White House press corps
Ms. Thomas interacted with 10 presidents, from John F. Kennedy to Barack Obama.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> A great woman gone. RIP Helen
> 
> Helen Thomas, 92; pioneering woman for White House press corps
> Ms. Thomas interacted with 10 presidents, from John F. Kennedy to Barack Obama.


An American icon - RIP, Ms Thomas!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I need hip boots to wade through all their trash. They are the definition of bigotry in this country. I choose not to stoop to their level. I wish them well in their ignorance and shall take time off as well. They may have this forum to themselves. Besides my husband and I are making a move from Florida to Washington state to e near our children and grandkids. We are traveling across country in our travel trailer and plan to enjoy our trip through our country, I wish you all a wonderful vacation. Enjoy your time together. I shall e thinking about all of you.


rocky1991
wish you a safe and delightful trip. I LOVE Washington. Access to so many things incl. Canada. Stay in touch please.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> A great woman gone. RIP Helen
> 
> Helen Thomas, 92; pioneering woman for White House press corps
> Ms. Thomas interacted with 10 presidents, from John F. Kennedy to Barack Obama.


peacegoddess
she was always the life of the press conference. Need more like her. RIP Mrs. Thomas.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I love being able to buy tahini in a mainstream grocery! Even though I seldom shop at mainstream grocery stores. Coops and little ethnic shops still get the bulk (unintended pun) of my business.


peacegoddess
we are so delighted that so many more things are available to us now. When one travels a lot and gets used to new Cuisines, you long for it a times and now we can get most of it easily and shopping in small store is an adventure in itself.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> she was always the life of the press conference. Need more like her. RIP Mrs. Thomas.


Why would you want another anti-Semite in the White House Press Corps? More of her, I think not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty
am debating about bedtime attire, Victoria's Secret or sweat outfit?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why would you want another anti-Semite in the White House Press Corps? More of her, I think not.


Please give a reference to clarify your claim that helen was an anti semite. Thank you in advance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> duh
> 
> Can you imagine how many hours were spent trying to figure out 'the hidden meaning' when there was none?


LTL: That's the problem with these "intellectuals", they have to spend hours thinking about it and another hour discussing what to say about it. They lose sight of the fact it was just a comment, nothing more.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

In anticipation of more anti semite accusations thrown at Helen Thomas let me point out that Helen was against the Israel policy in Palestine not anti Jew. Also remember Helen was around for a majority of the British and American policy making of the "Jewish homeland". And before you begin calling me anti Jewish, I am a Jew who believes in Palestinian human rights.

1) Semite is defined by Random House College Dictionary ..."as any ancient and modern peoples originating in SW Asia among whom are Hebrew and Arabs." Also a Jew, and a member of any people supposedly descended from Shem.

2)Ralph Nader noted the "double standard" where one off-hand "ill-conceived remark" ended Helen Thomas career while "ultra-right wing radio and cable ranters" engaged in "bigotry, stereotypes and falsehoods directed wholesale against Muslims, including a blatant anti-semitism against Arabs."[72] Gary Leupp in CounterPunch called the interview an "ambush" because it was a spontaneous one and wrote the "they" referred to did not specify whether it was all Jews or Jews in the Israeli-occupied West Bank. He also criticized the White House for being more outraged by Thomas comments than by Israels May 31, 2010, Gaza flotilla raid which killed nine Turkish activists.[73] Paul Jay on Huffington Post wrote Thomas "clearly" was referring to Jews from Germany, Poland and America who had to go to Israel after World War II, mostly because "the American, Canadian and British governments would not drop their anti-Jewish quotas" and that most refugees would have preferred to go to those nations.[74]
Thomas said in an October 2011 radio interview with Scott Spears of WMRN that she realized soon after making the comments that she would be fired, stating, "I hit the third rail. You cannot criticize Israel in this country and survive." She added that she issued an apology because people were upset, but that ultimately, she still "had the same feelings about Israel's aggression and brutality."[75]


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> In anticipation of more anti semite accusations thrown at Helen Thomas let me point out that Helen was against the Israel policy in Palestine not anti Jew. Also remember Helen was around for a majority of the British and American policy making of the "Jewish homeland". And before you begin calling me anti Jewish, I am a Jew who believes in Palestinian human rights.
> 
> 1) Semite is defined by Random House College Dictionary ..."as any ancient and modern peoples originating in SW Asia among whom are Hebrew and Arabs." Also a Jew, and a member of any people supposedly descended from Shem.
> 
> ...


See you are a big girl, you found it out all by yourself.

Not an ambush, she was unguarded and spoke the her version of the truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Please give a reference to clarify your claim that helen was an anti semite. Thank you in advance.


 May 27, 2010, Rabbi David Nesenoff asked for Thomas' comments on Israel and Thomas replied:

"Tell them to get the hell out of Palestine. Remember, these people are occupied and it's their land. It's not Germany, it's not Poland".

When asked where Israeli Jews should go Thomas replied: "they could 'go home' to Poland or Germany or America and everywhere else. Why push people out of there who have lived there for centuries".

These statements lead to Thomas' resignation from the WH Press.

Thomas apologized on June 4, 2010 and on December 2. 2010, she spoke at a conference for Arab Americans where she told them she stood behind her comments to Rabbi Nesenoff.

Thomas is definitely an anti-Semite.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> May 27, 2010, Rabbi David Nesenoff asked for Thomas' comments on Israel and Thomas replied:
> 
> "Tell them to get the hell out of Palestine. Remember, these people are occupied and it's their land. It's not Germany, it's not Poland".
> 
> ...


Hummmmm

The people that will defend her for a comment she made 3 years ago destroyed Paula Dean for something she said decades ago (a different time with different mores')


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmmm
> 
> The people that will defend her for a comment she made 3 years ago destroyed Paula Dean for something she said decades ago (a different time with different mores')


Paula Deen isn't of Arab descent. She's a white southern woman, it speaks volumes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Paula Deen isn't of Arab descent. She's a white southern woman, it speaks volumes.


I don't understand your response


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Paula Deen isn't of Arab descent. She's a white southern woman, it speaks volumes.


So well stated.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> So well stated.


 A Southern white woman said something horrible 30-40 years ago, and who apologized for that comment is destroyed. An Arab speaks against Jews, wants them sent back to Germany and Poland where 6+ million of their family members were slaughtered, and that is okay? I think not

But then again if you think that way, no wonder Sen. Byrd was adored by Dems for belonging to and holding high office in the KKK


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> May 27, 2010, Rabbi David Nesenoff asked for Thomas' comments on Israel and Thomas replied:
> 
> "Tell them to get the hell out of Palestine. Remember, these people are occupied and it's their land. It's not Germany, it's not Poland".
> 
> ...


She is not anti semite (read the definition of semite), but she is definitely anti Israeli policy on the Palestinian issue as are a great many people in the world and there is an extensive group of Israeli Jews who agree that Israeli policy is wrong.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> She is not anti semite (read the definition of semite), but she is definitely anti Israeli policy on the Palestinian issue as are a great many people in the world and there is an extensive group of Israeli Jews who agree that Israeli policy is wrong.


Can't wait for this answer, it should be hilarious.

So if you are against Israel, and Israel is a Jewish State, how can you not be an anti semite? But then again, the answer will come from people that supported Bill Clinton and his parsing of the word 'is', and thinks oral sex is not having sex "with that woman"

PS: I doubt very much that there is an "extensive" group of Jews that support the Palestinians.


----------



## plebe (Jul 3, 2013)

What or Who is to say it's not going to happen again,
sort of copycat but may be in reverse (would the jury see it this way)


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can't wait for this answer, it should be hilarious.
> 
> So if you are against Israel, and Israel is a Jewish State, how can you not be an anti semite? But then again, the answer will come from people that supported Bill Clinton and his parsing of the word 'is', and thinks oral sex is not having sex "with that woman"
> 
> PS: I doubt very much that there is an "extensive" group of Jews that support the Palestinians.


I did not support Clinton. Again read what semite is and then understand one can be against a policy and not be anti jew. Look up the group that is against the Palestinian policy. And laugh all you want, it is a good stress reducer.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.timesofisrael.com/two-thirds-of-israelis-support-peace-with-palestinians-that-ensures-security-polls-find/

There are more sites, but this is a start.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can't wait for this answer, it should be hilarious.
> 
> So if you are against Israel, and Israel is a Jewish State, how can you not be an anti semite? But then again, the answer will come from people that supported Bill Clinton and his parsing of the word 'is', and thinks oral sex is not having sex "with that woman"
> 
> PS: I doubt very much that there is an "extensive" group of Jews that support the Palestinians.


You can be opposed to the Israeli's policies and not be anti-Semite just as you can be against some of the US policies and not be anti-American. I was against the war in Iraq. I am not anti-American. I am anti-war in Iraq.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I did not support Clinton. Again read what semite is and then understand one can be against a policy and not be anti jew. Look up the group that is against the Palestinian policy. And laugh all you want, it is a good stress reducer.


Again, I can read, but I agree reading your posts trying to justify her being anti Jew is hilarious. But if I am wrong, why was she fired? (or had forced retirement). She was a journalist, knew what she was saying, used to being on camera, so she did not misspeak, she spewed hate


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> A Southern white woman said something horrible 30-40 years ago, and who apologized for that comment is destroyed. An Arab speaks against Jews, wants them sent back to Germany and Poland where 6+ million of their family members were slaughtered, and that is okay? I think not
> 
> But then again if you think that way, no wonder Sen. Byrd was adored by Dems for belonging to and holding high office in the KKK


LTL, it appears you understood my comment perfectly.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again, I can read, but I agree reading your posts trying to justify her being anti Jew is hilarious. But if I am wrong, why was she fired? (or had forced retirement). She was a journalist, knew what she was saying, used to being on camera, so she did not misspeak, she spewed hate


You see it differently than I do.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You see it differently than I do.


Off course I do. I dealt with the facts, remembering that feelings are emotions and not facts. Perceptions and feelings do not justify the spewing of hate. She was a professional, and knew exactly what she was saying and what the impact those words would have in the media. She meant every hateful word.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Off course I do. I dealt with the facts, remembering that feelings are emotions and not facts. Perceptions and feelings do not justify the spewing of hate. She was a professional, and knew exactly what she was saying and what the impact those words would have in the media. She meant every hateful word.


What you perceive as hate I perceive as legitimate disapproval of a wrongful policy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What you perceive as hate I perceive as legitimate disapproval of a wrongful policy.


What a wonderful person you are to support someone that tells Holocaust Survivors to go back to the Concentration Camps where they escaped from.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I love being able to buy tahini in a mainstream grocery! Even though I seldom shop at mainstream grocery stores. Coops and little ethnic shops still get the bulk (unintended pun) of my business.


I have talked to some of my neighbors who at first were surprised by new items found in the grocery stores but many have now embraced and enjoy the diversity of products they now have tried and even enjoy some of them. Variety is truly the spice of life.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I need hip boots to wade through all their trash. They are the definition of bigotry in this country. I choose not to stoop to their level. I wish them well in their ignorance and shall take time off as well. They may have this forum to themselves. Besides my husband and I are making a move from Florida to Washington state to e near our children and grandkids. We are traveling across country in our travel trailer and plan to enjoy our trip through our country, I wish you all a wonderful vacation. Enjoy your time together. I shall e thinking about all of you.


Sounds wonderful peace. Hope you have a good move to Washington it is a beautiful state. Have you visited the San Juan Islands? If not you must go. I read a book by Annie Dillard called "The Living" which is set in the Pacific Northwest during the last decades of the 19th century. I would highly recommend it. She is a brilliant writer and my favorite author. She won the Pulitzer in 1975 for Pilgrim at Tinker Creek but my very favorite is An American Childhood. Sorry for getting off topic but I know how you love to read.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> An American icon - RIP, Ms Thomas!


I loved her. She was a very courageous woman and greatly admired. Never intimidated or impressed by power and not afraid to speak truth to it either.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I loved her. She was a very courageous woman and greatly admired. Never intimidated or impressed by power and not afraid to speak truth to it either.


Of course you would, she spewed hateful things.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course you would, she spewed hateful things.


Was this a hateful spewing, too LovetheLake? Or is it hateful only when you disagree? Ms. Thomas spoke her mind.

On July 1, 2009, Thomas commented on the Obama administration's handling of the press, "we have had some control but not this control. I mean I'm amazed, I'm amazed at you people who call for openness and transparency and you have controlled...".[41][42][43] She also said that not even Richard Nixon tried to control the press as much as President Obama.[44]


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a wonderful person you are to support someone that tells Holocaust Survivors to go back to the Concentration Camps where they escaped from.


You exaggerate and willfully misinterpret her words. She did not say go back to the "concentration camps".

European Jews did not have a claim on Palestine. The land settlement was a political expediency for the British, Americans and other allies to deal with refugees and to create a country they hoped would be an ally in the middle east.

You can think of me whatever way you like I am not alone on this issue and I feel confident in my wonderfulness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> What you perceive as hate I perceive as legitimate disapproval of a wrongful policy.


peacegoddess
Helen Thomas had the right to Freedom of Speech. Obviously some want to limit even her to speak out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a wonderful person you are to support someone that tells Holocaust Survivors to go back to the Concentration Camps where they escaped from.


Again something being stated which Mrs. Thomas NEVER said. Typical.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Off course I do. I dealt with the facts, remembering that feelings are emotions and not facts. Perceptions and feelings do not justify the spewing of hate. She was a professional, and knew exactly what she was saying and what the impact those words would have in the media. She meant every hateful word.


People speaking about spewing hate. That is remarkable coming from them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> She is not anti semite (read the definition of semite), but she is definitely anti Israeli policy on the Palestinian issue as are a great many people in the world and there is an extensive group of Israeli Jews who agree that Israeli policy is wrong.


peacegoddess
It is a large %age of the population of Israel who has very much the same outlook. Unfortunately their present Government is not with them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can't wait for this answer, it should be hilarious.
> 
> So if you are against Israel, and Israel is a Jewish State, how can you not be an anti semite? But then again, the answer will come from people that supported Bill Clinton and his parsing of the word 'is', and thinks oral sex is not having sex "with that woman"
> 
> PS: I doubt very much that there is an "extensive" group of Jews that support the Palestinians.


What on earth does this issue have to do with President Clinton? This is such a nutty response, it is truly hilarious. Obviously some here are poorly informed about everything but are attached to sex stories with super glue.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again, I can read, but I agree reading your posts trying to justify her being anti Jew is hilarious. But if I am wrong, why was she fired? (or had forced retirement). She was a journalist, knew what she was saying, used to being on camera, so she did not misspeak, she spewed hate


lovethelake
I think that you are younger than Mrs. Thomas was when she stepped out of line, age has its frailities, what is your excuse?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You exaggerate and willfully misinterpret her words. She did not say go back to the "concentration camps".
> 
> European Jews did not have a claim on Palestine. The land settlement was a political expediency for the British, Americans and other allies to deal with refugees and to create a country they hoped would be an ally in the middle east.
> 
> You can think of me whatever way you like I am not alone on this issue and I feel confident in my wonderfulness.


You are certainly not alone. 
:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I think that you are younger than Mrs. Thomas was when she stepped out of line, age has its frailities, what is your excuse?


So now you are saying she had dementia when she told the Jews to go back to the land of Hitler? She had no idea what she was saying? She apologized for no reason? She affirmed her statements later that year when she speaking to an Arab conference, just for the heck of it?

To be perfectly and totally honest, I never paid much attention to White House press conferences back in her hay day, three kids under 4 kept me too busy to even think of turning on the TV. I honestly never knew she was Arab or even pondered it until she made that nasty statement telling the Jews where to go. And even then she was a blip on my radar; she said it and was fired, that was the end of it.

She was a ground breaking woman in her field. She was smart and fearless. But she also was prejudice towards and maybe even hated Jews to the day she died. I also believe, if she had been as conservative as she was liberal, the glowing epitaphs would not be given to her today. She would have been crucified in the press and there would be dancing on her grave. So I guess that is what upsets me the most; the double standard that exists in the so called 'mainstream media'. They tolerate comments from her yet pounce on any slip that a conservative make. There is no reporting with the mainstream media, so it is difficult to believe anything any of the major networks say about anything. They do not report, they editorialize and edit tapes and statements, to fit their frame of reference.They are too agenda driven.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So now you are saying she had dementia when she told the Jews to go back to the land of Hitler? She had no idea what she was saying? She apologized for no reason? She affirmed her statements later that year when she speaking to an Arab conference, just for the heck of it?
> 
> To be perfectly and totally honest, I never paid much attention to White House press conferences back in her hay day, three kids under 4 kept me too busy to even think of turning on the TV. I honestly never knew she was Arab or even pondered it until she made that nasty statement telling the Jews where to go. And even then she was a blip on my radar; she said it and was fired, that was the end of it.
> 
> She was a ground breaking woman in her field. She was smart and fearless. But she also was prejudice towards and maybe even hated Jews to the day she died. I also believe, if she had been as conservative as she was liberal, the glowing epitaphs would not be given to her today. She would have been crucified in the press and there would be dancing on her grave. So I guess that is what upsets me the most; the double standard that exists in the so called 'mainstream media'. They tolerate comments from her yet pounce on any slip that a conservative make. There is no reporting with the mainstream media, so it is difficult to believe anything any of the major networks say about anything. They do not report, they editorialize and edit tapes and statements, to fit their frame of reference.They are too agenda driven.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So now you are saying she had dementia when she told the Jews to go back to the land of Hitler? She had no idea what she was saying? She apologized for no reason? She affirmed her statements later that year when she speaking to an Arab conference, just for the heck of it?
> 
> To be perfectly and totally honest, I never paid much attention to White House press conferences back in her hay day, three kids under 4 kept me too busy to even think of turning on the TV. I honestly never knew she was Arab or even pondered it until she made that nasty statement telling the Jews where to go. And even then she was a blip on my radar; she said it and was fired, that was the end of it.
> 
> She was a ground breaking woman in her field. She was smart and fearless. But she also was prejudice towards and maybe even hated Jews to the day she died. I also believe, if she had been as conservative as she was liberal, the glowing epitaphs would not be given to her today. She would have been crucified in the press and there would be dancing on her grave. So I guess that is what upsets me the most; the double standard that exists in the so called 'mainstream media'. They tolerate comments from her yet pounce on any slip that a conservative make. There is no reporting with the mainstream media, so it is difficult to believe anything any of the major networks say about anything. They do not report, they editorialize and edit tapes and statements, to fit their frame of reference.They are too agenda driven.


I am not a fan of mainstream media so I listen to Democracy Now on KPFA and read the Nation magazine, both definitely not mainstream. I also read sites that are very counter to my beliefs. I read the youtube site you referenced and each time someone on this site references something I read/listen to it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am not a fan of mainstream media so I listen to Democracy Now on KPFA and read the Nation magazine, both definitely not mainstream. I also read sites that are very counter to my beliefs. I read the youtube site you referenced and each time someone on this site references something I read/listen to it.


Whoopee do. One is a progressive radio program and the other is the 'flagship of the left" Oh and what's on youtube, must be true because it is on algore's amazing internet. Those must be some of most one sided view of the news that there is, other than adding MSNBC to round out the unbiased lefty point of view.

With that thinking, Good Morning America must be the most conservative right winged news show on the air.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Whoopee do. One is a progressive radio program and the other is the 'flagship of the left" Oh and what's on youtube, must be true because it is on algore's amazing internet. Those must be some of most one sided view of the news that there is, other than adding MSNBC to round out the unbiased lefty point of view.
> 
> With that thinking, Good Morning America must be the most conservative right winged news show on the air.


I'm splitting my sides with laughter. Send in the suture kit.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Whoopee do. One is a progressive radio program and the other is the 'flagship of the left" Oh and what's on youtube, must be true because it is on algore's amazing internet. Those must be some of most one sided view of the news that there is, other than adding MSNBC to round out the unbiased lefty point of view.
> 
> With that thinking, Good Morning America must be the most conservative right winged news show on the air.


Good Mourning America is pretty fluffy and middle of the road. Is it your go to mourning news program? Youtube is something I go to only when someone like you posts it as a reference. So how do you like the flagship of the progressives? Ever read Tikkun?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Good Mourning America is pretty fluffy and middle of the road. Is it your go to mourning news program? Youtube is something I go to only when someone like you posts it as a reference. So how do you like the flagship of the progressives? Ever read Tikkun?


Yes it is when I missed the local weather report and I need to know the weather when the local TV station comes on after the national weather.

Since there are so many hours in the day, subscriptions are so expensive there are only so many venues that I choose to read. I doubt my life is harmed in anyway by missing the opportunity to read a Jewish magazine. Good grief, should I subscribe to "the Syrian Times", or "Terrorists R Us" to prove to the world that I am so well rounded? Please stop playing, 'Can you top this' with reading material. Besides that since I live in my home 12 months a year, I do not have the option to read other people's magazine subscriptions for free


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a wonderful person you are to support someone that tells Holocaust Survivors to go back to the Concentration Camps where they escaped from.


Another untruth. Helen Thomas NEVER said that. Perhaps you may want to gather your thoughts before you post. You are always so eager to put your claws into someone's eye that you seldom get things correct. You even argue with people who have not posted for some time. Strange behavior.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course you would, she spewed hateful things.


I feel very sorry for you as it must be a heavy burden to carry all that hatred around with you. Maybe if you could set it down you would feel better. Namaste


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I loved her. She was a very courageous woman and greatly admired. Never intimidated or impressed by power and not afraid to speak truth to it either.


Cheeky
she feared no-one. I always looked forward to her questions. She let nobody off the hook.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You exaggerate and willfully misinterpret her words. She did not say go back to the "concentration camps".
> 
> European Jews did not have a claim on Palestine. The land settlement was a political expediency for the British, Americans and other allies to deal with refugees and to create a country they hoped would be an ally in the middle east.
> 
> You can think of me whatever way you like I am not alone on this issue and I feel confident in my wonderfulness.


You have a beautiful soul, peace and you are wonderful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Of course you would, she spewed hateful things.


lovethelake
she rarely did, you constantly do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Was this a hateful spewing, too LovetheLake? Or is it hateful only when you disagree? Ms. Thomas spoke her mind.
> 
> On July 1, 2009, Thomas commented on the Obama administration's handling of the press, "we have had some control but not this control. I mean I'm amazed, I'm amazed at you people who call for openness and transparency and you have controlled...".[41][42][43] She also said that not even Richard Nixon tried to control the press as much as President Obama.[44]


I see only one source of hate don't you Andrea? Anger like that is blinding and only hurts the person who is the source of that anger.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You are certainly not alone.
> :thumbup:


Absolutely, you are not alone. LTL why are you even posting here if it disturbs you so. Is hatred the only motivation that drives you? Do you ever have a kind or conciliatory comment to make?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes it is when I missed the local weather report and I need to know the weather when the local TV station comes on after the national weather.
> 
> Since there are so many hours in the day, subscriptions are so expensive there are only so many venues that I choose to read. I doubt my life is harmed in anyway by missing the opportunity to read a Jewish magazine. Good grief, should I subscribe to "the Syrian Times", or "Terrorists R Us" to prove to the world that I am so well rounded? Please stop playing, 'Can you top this' with reading material. Besides that since I live in my home 12 months a year, I do not have the option to read other people's magazine subscriptions for free[/
> 
> Just as insulting as you think Helen Thomas is---particularly your last sentence.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'm splitting my sides with laughter. Send in the suture kit.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I see nothing funny in someone trying to belittle a person who tries to be well-read. She should try it herself to expand her mind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea what you're laughing about.



Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> Looks like people on this site think they have "arrived". I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, I thought it was just ignorance showing.



lovethelake said:


> duh
> 
> Can you imagine how many hours were spent trying to figure out 'the hidden meaning' when there was none?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And they say that the attacks are always from the left.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right MIB. Spices, produce etc. It will become more prominent as time goes by and demographics change more radically.



MaidInBedlam said:


> This has been the case for almost 20 years on the West Coast, including British Columbia. One thing I find interesting about how this impacts us is that there are changes at the supermarket that reflect the tastes of the other ethnic groups, instead if just the tastes of white Americans.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And they say that the attacks are always from the left.


Yes, and the nastiness as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> A great woman gone. RIP Helen
> 
> Helen Thomas, 92; pioneering woman for White House press corps
> Ms. Thomas interacted with 10 presidents, from John F. Kennedy to Barack Obama.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please explain your comment.



lovethelake said:


> Why would you want another anti-Semite in the White House Press Corps? More of her, I think not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Suit yourself. If you got it, flaunt it....but it's just us girls.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> am debating about bedtime attire, Victoria's Secret or sweat outfit?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> LTL: That's the problem with these "intellectuals", they have to spend hours thinking about it and another hour discussing what to say about it. They lose sight of the fact it was just a comment, nothing more.


Forgive my intellectual self.

I don't just talk to hear my own voice. I say something that means something. You really should try to master it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> What on earth does this issue have to do with President Clinton? This is such a nutty response, it is truly hilarious. Obviously some here are poorly informed about everything but are attached to sex stories with super glue.


That about describes off2knit, oops I mean LTL. She still post her comments as if she were a gossip columnist. All words and no substance behind them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see no reason to criticize Helen Thomas. IMHO



peacegoddess said:


> In anticipation of more anti semite accusations thrown at Helen Thomas let me point out that Helen was against the Israel policy in Palestine not anti Jew. Also remember Helen was around for a majority of the British and American policy making of the "Jewish homeland". And before you begin calling me anti Jewish, I am a Jew who believes in Palestinian human rights.
> 
> 1) Semite is defined by Random House College Dictionary ..."as any ancient and modern peoples originating in SW Asia among whom are Hebrew and Arabs." Also a Jew, and a member of any people supposedly descended from Shem.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In your opinion. Not in everyone's opinion.



soloweygirl said:


> May 27, 2010, Rabbi David Nesenoff asked for Thomas' comments on Israel and Thomas replied:
> 
> "Tell them to get the hell out of Palestine. Remember, these people are occupied and it's their land. It's not Germany, it's not Poland".
> 
> ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Yes it is when I missed the local weather report and I need to know the weather when the local TV station comes on after the national weather.
> 
> Since there are so many hours in the day, subscriptions are so expensive there are only so many venues that I choose to read. I doubt my life is harmed in anyway by missing the opportunity to read a Jewish magazine. Good grief, should I subscribe to "the Syrian Times", or "Terrorists R Us" to prove to the world that I am so well rounded? Please stop playing, 'Can you top this' with reading material. Besides that since I live in my home 12 months a year, I do not have the option to read other people's magazine subscriptions for free


It is one of the great perks of my job to read a variety of magazines, but sadly enough none of the ones I mentioned are available at my clients homes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I see nothing funny in someone trying to belittle a person who tries to be well-read. She should try it herself to expand her mind.


alcameron
I envy Peacegoddess for having so much time to read. It shows well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And they say that the attacks are always from the left.


BrattyPatty
the right attacks even when the left said nothing. Go figure. Lonesome I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron

that is the prettiest picture of Mahalia.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Suit yourself. If you got it, flaunt it....but it's just us girls.


damemary
Darn, I get to wear the frilly stuff so seldom, Birthday Suit is my preference.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Darn, I get to wear the frilly stuff so seldom, Birthday Suit is my preference.


Wear what is most comfortable for you, Huck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, and the nastiness as well.


The sad thing is LTL is the nastiest person out here and RU thinks it is funny. They are always quick to point out other's flaws as in this case someone's perceived nastiness but they are blind to their own shortcomings. She is also foolish to try to argue with people who so outclass her but just another of her characteristics she can't or won't acknowledge. These are also the same people who cry and feel sorry for themselves when they are bested by others. If they can't compete they should not enter the arena.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The sad thing is LTL is the nastiest person out here and RU thinks it is funny. They are always quick to point out other's flaws as in this case someone's perceived nastiness but they are blind to their own shortcomings. She is also foolish to try to argue with people who so outclass her but just another of her characteristics she can't or won't acknowledge. These are also the same people who cry and feel sorry for themselves when they are bested by others. If they can't compete they should not enter the arena.


Hi Cheeky! Very good assertation!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That about describes off2knit, oops I mean LTL. She still post her comments as if she were a gossip columnist. All words and no substance behind them.


Good comparison. What she posts doesn't require any thoughtfulness. It is just like gossip and I see a little Rush Limbaugh thrown in with the digs but that's all Limbaugh is is a male gossip. Gossip requires no truth or knowledge just a mouth that likes to talk.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That about describes off2knit, oops I mean LTL. She still post her comments as if she were a gossip columnist. All words and no substance behind them.


I knew there couldn't be two of them Patty. Same old same old.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good comparison. What she posts doesn't require any thoughtfulness. It is just like gossip and I see a little Rush Limbaugh thrown in with the digs but that's all Limbaugh is is a male gossip. Gossip requires no truth or knowledge just a mouth that likes to talk.


Kind of like Gilbert Godfrey?!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Kind of like Gilbert Godfrey?!


Yes, kind of like that.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Well folks I need to get up with the dogs tomorrow and do the long walk so sweet wonder filled dreams to all.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Can't wait for this answer, it should be hilarious.
> 
> So if you are against Israel, and Israel is a Jewish State, how can you not be an anti semite? But then again, the answer will come from people that supported Bill Clinton and his parsing of the word 'is', and thinks oral sex is not having sex "with that woman"
> 
> PS: I doubt very much that there is an "extensive" group of Jews that support the Palestinians.


Well. here is one more!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Again, I can read, but I agree reading your posts trying to justify her being anti Jew is hilarious. But if I am wrong, why was she fired? (or had forced retirement). She was a journalist, knew what she was saying, used to being on camera, so she did not misspeak, she spewed hate


Your phrase "anti Jew" speaks volumes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That about describes off2knit, oops I mean LTL. She still post her comments as if she were a gossip columnist. All words and no substance behind them.


Wow you are really desperate to post. But if sitting around all day trying to come up with false accusations makes you happy, go for it. If you really need something to do, I know of a group that makes 'fidget blankets' for Alzheimer's patients so they have something useful to do with their hands instead of getting frustrated and angry during the day. You might want to use one instead of spending your time tapping randomly on a keyboard trying to make sense. Just a suggestion, just trying to help


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> It is one of the great perks of my job to read a variety of magazines, but sadly enough none of the ones I mentioned are available at my clients homes.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wear what is most comfortable for you, Huck.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You're among friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The sad thing is LTL is the nastiest person out here and RU thinks it is funny. They are always quick to point out other's flaws as in this case someone's perceived nastiness but they are blind to their own shortcomings. She is also foolish to try to argue with people who so outclass her but just another of her characteristics she can't or won't acknowledge. These are also the same people who cry and feel sorry for themselves when they are bested by others. If they can't compete they should not enter the arena.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You too. Peace.



peacegoddess said:


> Well folks I need to get up with the dogs tomorrow and do the long walk so sweet wonder filled dreams to all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I am another who loves Israel, but also supports Palestine's rights. I do not believe in a theocracy. I believe in a democracy.



medusa said:


> Well. here is one more!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wow you are really desperate to post. But if sitting around all day trying to come up with false accusations makes you happy, go for it. If you really need something to do, I know of a group that makes 'fidget blankets' for Alzheimer's patients so they have something useful to do with their hands instead of getting frustrated and angry during the day. You might want to use one instead of spending your time tapping randomly on a keyboard trying to make sense. Just a suggestion, just trying to help


No. You strive to insult. Speaks volumes. About you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. Later.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

medusa said:


> Well. here is one more!


I am another one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The sad thing is LTL is the nastiest person out here and RU thinks it is funny. They are always quick to point out other's flaws as in this case someone's perceived nastiness but they are blind to their own shortcomings. She is also foolish to try to argue with people who so outclass her but just another of her characteristics she can't or won't acknowledge. These are also the same people who cry and feel sorry for themselves when they are bested by others. If they can't compete they should not enter the arena.


Cheeky
Bingo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And I am another who loves Israel, but also supports Palestine's rights. I do not believe in a theocracy. I believe in a democracy.


damemary
I like the people of both countries, the Governments I have problems with, particularly Netanyahu. He has an agenda not beneficial to Israel's people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> the right attacks even when the left said nothing. Go figure. Lonesome I guess.


Since that is always the case, "the left said nothing," what could the Right do otherwise? Go figure! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Just remember LL this country is becoming BROWNER, Soon the White majority will be a white minority, Personally I can't wait for that to happen. See how the angry white mien will deal with a new reality.


Does that explain the dumbing down of America as well?

Facts: expected graduation rate of white students for 2013 is 90%, an increase, finally, in that graduation rate. Meanwhile, one third of African-Americans and 29% of Hispanics will drop out before graduation.

What are the Dem AAs and Hispanics in Congress doing about those facts? (Chicago and Detroit are places to consider).

I cannot wait to see how those Dem Congressmen will deal with the reality of helping those minority students rise to the graduation rate of their White peers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Peacegoddess, Helen Thomas was a journalist, and as such, could and did express her opinions along with facts. Yes, Hebrews are only one Semitic people. However, I'm sure you know that "anti-semetic" is the buzz word used to talk about prejudice against Jews, Judiasm and Israel. 

This country has consistently supported Israel, even when their policies are aggressive and brutal, no matter whether we had a Republican or Democrat in the White House, or which party formed the majority in Congress. This country is never going to stop its support of Israel.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Peacegoddess, Helen Thomas was a journalist, and as such, could and did express her opinions along with facts. Yes, Hebrews are only one Semitic people. However, I'm sure you know that "anti-semetic" is the buzz word used to talk about prejudice against Jews, Judiasm and Israel.
> 
> This country has consistently supported Israel, even when their policies are aggressive and brutal, no matter whether we had a Republican or Democrat in the White House, or which party formed the majority in Congress. This country is never going to stop its support of Israel.


I know. Sad isn't it? People forget how semite has been used exclusively for Jewish peoples.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does that explain the dumbing down of America as well?
> 
> Facts: expected graduation rate of white students for 2013 is 90%, an increase, finally, in that graduation rate. Meanwhile, one third of African-Americans and 29% of Hispanics will drop out before graduation.
> 
> ...


Read some magazines and information other than conservative stuff and you will discover there are many people working daily on the issues of minority graduation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think you're being a tad disingenuous. 


peacegoddess said:


> I know. Sad isn't it? People forget how semite has been used exclusively for Jewish peoples.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I like the people of both countries, the Governments I have problems with, particularly Netanyahu. He has an agenda not beneficial to Israel's people.


He is one dangerous man!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> She is not anti semite (read the definition of semite), but she is definitely anti Israeli policy on the Palestinian issue as are a great many people in the world and there is an extensive group of Israeli Jews who agree that Israeli policy is wrong.


The tone of her voice and the look on her face when replying to the Rabbi, was enough to apply the definition. Plus the fact that she said she stands by her reply after apologizing for her remarks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The tone of her voice and the look on her face when replying to the Rabbi, was enough to apply the definition. Plus the fact that she said she stands by her reply after apologizing for her remarks.


She was no great journalist. She was equally as evil as she was stupid. No question she was an anti-Semite. Her career was the beginning of the end of journalism reporting the NEWS of the White House and its Administration.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does that explain the dumbing down of America as well?
> 
> Facts: expected graduation rate of white students for 2013 is 90%, an increase, finally, in that graduation rate. Meanwhile, one third of African-Americans and 29% of Hispanics will drop out before graduation.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Was this a hateful spewing, too LovetheLake? Or is it hateful only when you disagree? Ms. Thomas spoke her mind.
> 
> On July 1, 2009, Thomas commented on the Obama administration's handling of the press, "we have had some control but not this control. I mean I'm amazed, I'm amazed at you people who call for openness and transparency and you have controlled...".[41][42][43] She also said that not even Richard Nixon tried to control the press as much as President Obama.[44]


What is hateful about that? Thomas obviously was PO'd about what this administration was doing to the press and said so. She wasn't about to be controlled by the WH the way she observed the other members of the press gladly doing so. She wasn't about to blindly follow along. Good for her, she at least had the nerve to speak up where her colleagues do not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What are the Dem AAs and Hispanics in Congress doing about those facts? (Chicago and Detroit are places to consider).





GWPlver said:


> I don't know what they are doing in your region but I do know that locally, many educational administrators are working on programs aimed at improving educational prospects for minority students. And I don't think your numbers are accurate.


I guess you are not aware you live in a Republican controlled state and that Dem Congressmen and Dem Senators *are NOT* educational administrators. Post which of my numbers are not accurate since you don't understand facts either.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I guess you are not aware you live in a Republican controlled state and they Dem Congresmen and Dem Senators are NOT educational administrators. Post which of my numbers are not accurate since you don't understand facts either.


I didn't say they were. You interpreted it that way. I was referring to the educational administrators at educational institutions. What makes you think I don't understand facts? Why do your posts tend to have such an adversarial tone?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I didn't say they were. You interpreted it that way. I was referring to the educational administrators at educational institutions. What makes you think I don't understand facts? Why do your posts tend to have such an adversarial tone?


I asked a question about AA and Hispanics in * Congress.* You answered with "educational administrators."

You told me you don't believe my numbers were accurate - they were FACTS. Anyone is capable of understanding your words which are not factual, only spin and opinions.

Typical Lib/Prog/Dem response. Worthless.

Why do your posts have such ignorance?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I asked a question about AA and Hispanics in * Congress.* You answered with "educational administrators."
> 
> You told me you don't believe my numbers were accurate - they were FACTS. Anyone is capable of understanding your words which are not factual, only spin and opinions.
> 
> ...


"By race, the average graduation rate was best for Asian/Pacific Islander students at 93.5% and weakest for African Americans at 66.1%. According to the report, white students graduated at 83.0%; Latinos at 71.4%; and American Indian and Alaska Native at 69.1%."


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> "By race, the average graduation rate was best for Asian/Pacific Islander students at 93.5% and weakest for African Americans at 66.1%. According to the report, white students graduated at 83.0%; Latinos at 71.4%; and American Indian and Alaska Native at 69.1%."


Oh wait, I forgot to say: FACT. There, that makes it true.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I asked a question about AA and Hispanics in * Congress.* You answered with "educational administrators."
> 
> You told me you don't believe my numbers were accurate - they were FACTS. Anyone is capable of understanding your words which are not factual, only spin and opinions.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, well, I was simply responding to your posting. But, oh well....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Great GWPlver,

I said AA at 1/3 = 33.3% you said 33.05
I said Hispancics = 29% and you said 28.6


Ya, definitely worth arguing with my FACTUAL numbers over tenths of a percentage difference with your numbers now posted.

Argue with someone else who buys your BS.

You don't further your reputation by proving my point. I thank you however.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Does that explain the dumbing down of America as well?
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> GWPlver said:
> 
> 
> > knitpresentgifts said:
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The percentage of AA and Hispanics dropping out and NOT graduating is increasing! It was originally posted that America's population is Browning; meaning a higher population of the 'brown' races.
> 
> You have no idea what you read. The number of those dropping out can be also obtained by presenting the inverse number of those graduating. I quoted the EXACT same percentages as you did; I quoted the drop out rate, you quoted the graduate rate. BOTH numbers reflect a decrease of 'brown' graduates and were the same percentage.
> 
> You have no understanding of percentages nor of what you read and posted.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The percentage of AA and Hispanics dropping out and NOT graduating is increasing! It was originally posted that America's population is Browning; meaning a higher population of the 'brown' races.
> 
> You have no idea what you read. The number of those dropping out can be also obtained by presenting the inverse number of those graduating. I quoted the EXACT same percentages as you did; I quoted the drop out rate, you quoted the graduate rate. BOTH numbers reflect a decrease of 'brown' graduates and were the same percentage.
> 
> You have no understanding of percentages nor of what you read and posted.


If more of a particular group are graduating, then obviously, less are dropping out. Righty-O???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> If more of a particular group are graduating, then obviously, less are dropping out. Righty-O???


The ONLY race group who are graduating in increasing percentages are the Whites in my original post of facts.

Sorry you cannot grasp that simple fact.

I'm embarrassed for you that you cannot do simple math and instead laugh at yourself and insult me. Perhaps show the postings to someone near you who can explain your lack of understanding to you before you continue to make more of a fool of yourself.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The ONLY race group who are graduating in increasing percentages are the Whites in my original post of facts.
> 
> Sorry you cannot grasp that simple fact.
> 
> I'm embarrassed for you that you cannot do simple math and instead laugh at yourself and insult me. Perhaps show the postings to someone near you who can explain your lack of understanding to you before you continue to make more of a fool of yourself.


That's okay - I'm embarrassed for you as well. Your character flaw is showing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ya, I'll admit it. I do have a habit of pointing out the stupidity of most Liberals and Progressives. However, it isn't a character flaw but rather another habit of fact.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, I'll admit it. I do have a habit of pointing out the stupidity of most Liberals and Progressives. However, it isn't a character flaw but rather another fact.


Your character flaw is a fact? I personally don't think most liberals/progressives/conservatives/tea partiers/etc., are stupid - I think they have different opinions/beliefs/ideals and all are valuable and have something to contribute.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Read some magazines and information other than conservative stuff and you will discover there are many people working daily on the issues of minority graduation.


peacegoddess
when there is no employment and no taxes coming into poor areas, the Schools are not pleasant structures to go into and learn. These kids have an unfriendly environment which is not inviting to learn while the white Schools have modern buildings, fabulous swimming pools, Tennis Courts and Ball Fields. At least all kids should be equal but holding them back is by design and not circumstance. Recently visited an inner City High School which is crumbling but I have to say it was super clean. It is crumbling so much that it will have to be closed because no funds available to make desperately needed improvements. In contrast the High School close to us tore out a 10 year old Tennis Court which was in excellent condition and put an even bigger one in. Tennis at School? Really!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Your character flaw is a fact? I personally don't think most liberals/progressives/conservatives/tea partiers/etc., are stupid - I think they have different opinions/beliefs/ideals and all are valuable and have something to contribute.


I don't care from which party you are. If you cannot understand the inverse relationship of percentages, you are plain stupid as you so aptly have shown.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since that is always the case, "the left said nothing," what could the Right do otherwise? Go figure! :XD:


Shut up would be a start.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Read some magazines and information other than conservative stuff and you will discover there are many people working daily on the issues of minority graduation.


peacegoddess
you are correct. I know a large group of retired Teachers who are working on this and making headway. Many of us are tutoring inner City children and they are most eager to learn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> He is one dangerous man!


medusa
very much so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great GWPlver,
> 
> I said AA at 1/3 = 33.3% you said 33.05
> I said Hispancics = 29% and you said 28.6
> ...


KPG
the one and only point you prove on a consistent basis is that you are full of anger and hate. You poor thing you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The ONLY race group who are graduating in increasing percentages are the Whites in my original post of facts.
> 
> Sorry you cannot grasp that simple fact.
> 
> I'm embarrassed for you that you cannot do simple math and instead laugh at yourself and insult me. Perhaps show the postings to someone near you who can explain your lack of understanding to you before you continue to make more of a fool of yourself.


KPG
oh if you only had the knowledge of those you attack repeatedly. But unfortuntely you do not have the capacity to ever grasp that they are so superior to you. Well, bulllies are known to be at the lower levels of a number of things.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I could almost tolerate KPG's relentlessly unpleasant and insulting behaviour if she didn't take such obvious pleasure in it. I remember Jesus recommending this way of going through life more than once. No, wait a minute...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> oh if you only had the knowledge of those you attack repeatedly. But unfortuntely you do not have the capacity to ever grasp that they are so superior to you. Well, bulllies are known to be at the lower levels of a number of things.


The other point I was going to make but didn't see the use in doing so is that the drop out rate is lower than ever. Here are the percentages per race:

Whites 2.3%
Asian/Islander Pacific 2%
Black 5.5%
Hispanic 5%
Native American/Eskimo 6.7%


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I could almost tolerate KPG's relentlessly unpleasant and insulting behaviour if she didn't take such obvious pleasure in it. I remember Jesus recommending this way of going through life more than once. No, wait a minute...


She must be an angry and bitter person - wonder what happened to her to cause her to be so? Such a sad way to live out one's life not to mention those who are close to her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

and there you go negating your own facts and make yourself the fool again .... sad, very sad indeed


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and there you go negating your own facts and make yourself the fool again .... sad, very sad indeed


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and there you go negating your own facts and make yourself the fool again .... sad, very sad indeed


Stupid is as stupid does. She may be smart, but doing and saying stupid things still makes them stupid


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and there you go negating your own facts and make yourself the fool again .... sad, very sad indeed


Hello, had bad times while gone? Sure sounds like it. Ah that is why the quick return, I get it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. She may be smart, but doing and saying stupid things still makes them stupid


I see you were quoting KPG when you replied. Is this post directed to her? It certainly fits her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. She may be smart, but doing and saying stupid things still makes them stupid


Can you imagine her managing a building? She cannot understand that 33.3% and 66.7% equates to 100% and the relationship between the two. How do people like that ever graduate? Answer, they don't - which was my point.

America _is_ getting more dumb every year.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Hello, had bad times while gone for a day? Sure sounds like it.
> Ah that is why the quick return, I get it.


And here it was so peaceful. .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine her managing a building? She cannot understand that 33.3% and 66.7% equates to 100% and the relationship between the two. How do people like that ever graduate? Answer, they don't - which was my point.
> 
> America _is_ getting more dumb every year.


And you are the poster child for it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see you were quoting KPG when you replied. Is this post directed to her? It certainly fits her.


BrattyPatty
Ooops, the truth has a way to slip out, doesn't it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ROFLMBO - Hey LTL - wanna fly to MN and take pics of loons for a day? I'll buy!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine her managing a building? She cannot understand that 33.3% and 66.7% equates to 100% and the relationship between the two. How do people like that ever graduate? Answer, they don't - which was my point.
> 
> America _is_ getting more dumb every year.


KPG
sure glad you are not teaching anyone. Instead of gaining, they would be losing a grade level each year. Yes, I agree you are making a lot of points, useless ones that is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't care from which party you are. If you cannot understand the inverse relationship of percentages, you are plain stupid as you so aptly have shown.


Looks like someone had a rotten weekend and has the Monday grumpies. Always looking to stir it up,aren't you KPG?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ROFLMBO - Hey LTL - wanna fly to MN and take pics of loons for a day? I'll buy!!!!!


Again, posting about our trip. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> sure glad you are not teaching anyone. Instead of gaining, they would be losing a grade level each year. Yes, I agree you are making a lot of points, useless ones that is.


Who said I don't teach anyone; not I. :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see you were quoting KPG when you replied. Is this post directed to her? It certainly fits her.


Oh no, you have caught the 'stupid virus'. Learn your pronouns, she did not refer to KPG. Besides that, my KP friend is smart enough to know that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ROFLMBO - Hey LTL - wanna fly to MN and take pics of loons? I'll buy!!!!!


KPG
would love to see your hate embroidered faces. Really love it. I bet we could pick you out of any crowd and immediately.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine her managing a building? She cannot understand that 33.3% and 66.7% equates to 100% and the relationship between the two. How do people like that ever graduate? Answer, they don't - which was my point.
> 
> America _is_ getting more dumb every year.


KPG
still wearing Nylon stockings with seams?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like someone had a rotten weekend and has the Monday grumpies. Always looking to stir it up,aren't you KPG?


Nope - had a fabulous weekend, spent a ton of money, treated my family and friends, got lots of work done, ate out four fantastic meals over two days, praised God, met some new folks, visited with friends, sold things, donated things, rested, recouped and remain fresh and ready and eager to enjoy another day of God's blessings.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh no, you have caught the 'stupid virus'. Learn your pronouns, she did not refer to KPG. Besides that, my KP friend is smart enough to know that.


MAybe, LTL. You should stay at home when you have a virus so it doesn't spread. Now your whole group of 'friends have caught it. Shame on you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - had a fabulous weekend, spent a ton of money, treated my family and friends, got lots of work done, ate out four fantastic meals over two days, praised God, met some new folks, visited with friends, sold things, donated things, rested, recouped and remain fresh and ready and eager to enjoy another day of God's blessings.


More than we care to know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> still wearing Nylon stockings with seams?


WTH - are you ill dear? You are so far off the deep end. I don't think you even know what a percentage is.

Besides, don't you know what Victoria Secret's models wear? If you did, you wouldn't have had to ask. Bless your heart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> More than we care to know.


Then don't ask. Simple. Even for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> would love to see your hate embroidered faces. Really love it. I bet we could pick you out of any crowd and immediately.


Can Ingried see embroidered faces, whatever the heck that means in your mind? I haven't heard from her lately, have you? :lol:

Does Goodwill carry embroidered faces?

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Then don't ask. Simple. Even for you.


Get new glasses. I didn't ask.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WTH - are you ill dear? You are so far off the deep end. I don't think you even know what a percentage is.
> 
> Besides, don't you know what Victoria Secret's models wear? If you did, you wouldn't have had to ask. Bless your heart.


Do you know the difference between jealousy and envy?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Darn, I get to wear the frilly stuff so seldom, Birthday Suit is my preference.


You really not show those bags & sags as some of those women will die of shock! Breast dragging on the floor is not a pretty site! I would like to suggest sweats to stay covered!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> She must be an angry and bitter person - wonder what happened to her to cause her to be so? Such a sad way to live out one's life not to mention those who are close to her.


Speaking of yourself sweetie?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You really not show those bags & sags as some of those women will die of shock! Breast dragging on the floor is not a pretty site! I would like to suggest sweats to stay covered!


Reminds me of a 1922 movie, "Omar The Tentmaker"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You really not show those bags & sags as some of those women will die of shock! Breast dragging on the floor is not a pretty site! I would like to suggest sweats to stay covered!


I thought she always bragged about a much younger husband. If the lingerie is a waste when he's alive there is no need for any night attire after he's gone nor amongst girl friends together.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Reminds me of a 1922 movie, "Omar The Tentmaker"


 :XD: Canvas or Burlap? :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Canvas or Burlap? :lol:


Whatever bolt comes the widest

remember Benghazi


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh heard more about the FOUR people George Zimmerman helped after their car overturned. Guess what, in the newscast race was never mentioned. Wonder if the accident victims could have been Obama 35 years ago also? Wonder if any of the victims could have been his son?

Remember Benghazi


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WTH - are you ill dear? You are so far off the deep end. I don't think you even know what a percentage is.
> 
> Besides, don't you know what Victoria Secret's models wear? If you did, you wouldn't have had to ask. Bless your heart.


KPG
so you are telling me you still do. .xactly what I thought.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You really not show those bags & sags as some of those women will die of shock! Breast dragging on the floor is not a pretty site! I would like to suggest sweats to stay covered!


Janeway
My Silk sweats feel and look wonderful; should get some sometime. Just don't show my legs as my other lingerie does. Got to keep the fire going, know what I mean.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Reminds me of a 1922 movie, "Omar The Tentmaker"


Lovetthelake
only old folks like you would know that Movie. We are much more contemporary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought she always bragged about a much younger husband. If the lingerie is a waste when he's alive there is no need for any night attire after he's gone nor amongst girl friends together.


KPG
I have lots of reasons to brag about my younger husband. Nighties I wear when Guests are staying with us. Know what Guests are? People who love to be around us, you know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh heard more about the FOUR people George Zimmerman helped after their car overturned. Guess what, in the newscast race was never mentioned. Wonder if the accident victims could have been Obama 35 years ago also? Wonder if any of the victims could have been his son?
> 
> Remember Benghazi


Lovethelake
Know stupidity?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I have lots of reasons to brag about my younger husband. Nighties I wear when Guests are staying with us. Know what Guests are? People who love to be around us, you know.


Well, see, now that's interesting. Because it wasn't you who bragged about a younger husband, but Ingried who regularly bragged. Could it be that you are Ingried? :lol:

and a liar .... 'cause Ingried just lost her husband and is in Europe .... oh, dear, details .... they catch up with you every time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovetthelake
> only old folks like you would know that Movie. We are much more contemporary.


TMC, great movies


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovethelake
> Know stupidity?


Yes, unfortunately you post often


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. She may be smart, but doing and saying stupid things still makes them stupid


Do you know me? Just curious.... because that is not something I would say about you.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine her managing a building? She cannot understand that 33.3% and 66.7% equates to 100% and the relationship between the two. How do people like that ever graduate? Answer, they don't - which was my point.
> 
> America _is_ getting more dumb every year.


Why do you feel the need to target me? Why are you so angry and negative?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like someone had a rotten weekend and has the Monday grumpies. Always looking to stir it up,aren't you KPG?


So it seems! Brrrr....I feel a chill in the air! Do you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wasn't targeting you at all. I was speaking to another about what you didn't understand. Why are you so paranoid and angry.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Speaking of yourself sweetie?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wasn't targeting you at all. I was speaking to another about what you didn't understand. Why are you so paranoid and angry.


I'm not - just asking a question. And your answer told me a lot.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can Ingried see embroidered faces, whatever the heck that means in your mind? I haven't heard from her lately, have you? :lol:
> 
> Does Goodwill carry embroidered faces?
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


Benghazi is done. Nothing there to see.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh heard more about the FOUR people George Zimmerman helped after their car overturned. Guess what, in the newscast race was never mentioned. Wonder if the accident victims could have been Obama 35 years ago also? Wonder if any of the victims could have been his son?
> 
> Remember Benghazi


Ahhh....baiting the group, are you? Nice tactic. I say good for Zimmerman. Sadly, he will still have to live the unfortunate decision he made.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Tell that to the families of those who were murdered while Clinton and Obama sat back in silence. There will be plenty to see so, in the words of Ingried, stay tuned. You shame yourself by defiling USA military men and service members.

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell that to the families of those who were murdered while Clinton and Obama sat back in silence. There will be plenty to see so, in the words of Ingried, stay tuned. You shame yourself by defiling USA military men and service members.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


They knew what they were signing up for when they joined. But beyond that, there are military affairs that we do not need to know about and may never know about. It's the way of the military. I have family that is career military - 4 tours overseas - high ranking and 2nd asst to Atty General.

Benghazi is done!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wasn't targeting you at all. I was speaking to another about what you didn't understand. Why are you so paranoid and angry.


I had the same reaction. I made a comment to you, and all of a sudden she got all paranoid. Besides that, I will stand by my comment~~~even if you are smart and say something stupid, it still is a stupid statement. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I had the same reaction. I made a comment to you, and all of a sudden she got all paranoid. Besides that, I will stand by my comment~~~even if you are smart and say something stupid, it still is a stupid statement. Nothing more, nothing less


One comment and I'm paranoid? Yeah, not so much. Feel free to think so if you wish.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wasn't targeting you at all. I was speaking to another about what you didn't understand. Why are you so paranoid and angry.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{using sign language..........why are the allegations of forcing the Benghazi survivors to remain silent causing such anger? }}}}}}}}


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{using sign language..........why are the allegations of forcing the Benghazi survivors to remain silent causing such anger? }}}}}}}}


Who cares??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell that to the families of those who were murdered while Clinton and Obama sat back in silence. There will be plenty to see so, in the words of Ingried, stay tuned. You shame yourself by defiling USA military men and service members.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


BOOOORRRRIIIINNNNGGGGG!!!!! YAWN Now go get packed GW. No need to argue with these idiots. BTW KP, military men defile women all the time and get away with it. Where is the honor there?

Remember Little Big Horn!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Who cares??


Everyone that is a patriot. The four murdered men's families


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, there was outrage against George Zimmerman for defending himself. Where is the outrage against the terrorists that slaughtered four American?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, see, now that's interesting. Because it wasn't you who bragged about a younger husband, but Ingried who regularly bragged. Could it be that you are Ingried? :lol:
> 
> and a liar .... 'cause Ingried just lost her husband and is in Europe .... oh, dear, details .... they catch up with you every time.


KPG
repeat: your writings sure make us look royal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell that to the families of those who were murdered while Clinton and Obama sat back in silence. There will be plenty to see so, in the words of Ingried, stay tuned. You shame yourself by defiling USA military men and service members.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


KPG
what is that idiot crap you write re. military? I repeat: your crazy postings make us look royal. Keep posting.
Leave Ingried alone in these times of mourning. Shame you have none. Yes, he is an Am. Citizen according to her and now buried in Europe. Why does that bother you? None of your damn business. I seldom use such words but it seems those are the only ones you understand.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> what is that idiot crap you write re. military? I repeat: your crazy postings make us look royal. Keep posting.
> Leave Ingried alone in these times of mourning. Shame you have none. Yes, he is an Am. Citizen according to her and now buried in Europe. Why does that bother you? None of your damn business. I seldom use such words but it seems those are the only ones you understand.


Now now, Huck, you know she's merely defending herself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow, there was outrage against George Zimmerman for defending himself. Where is the outrage against the terrorists that slaughtered four American?


LTL
sure Zimmermann defending himself after stalking an innocent young Man. By the way no matter what he does from here on, he can NEVER erase being a murderer.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Now now, Huck, you know she's merely defending herself.


aw9358
I hear you.
Glad to hear that all went well with the royal birth. I have a Doll Gorham brought out when Prince William was born. Gorgeous baby Doll. How time flies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Who cares??


GW seems as if some of the posters out here are caught in a rut and have not been keeping up on what is currently happening in the world. They are always a few steps behind and it may be more than that now. Reminds me of Don Quixote, fighting the windmills. Even his cause was nobler than their's. Who are they helping and as you say who cares?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> GW seems as if some of the posters out here are caught in a rut and have not been keeping up on what is currently happening in the world. They are always a few steps behind and it may be more than that now. Reminds me of Don Quixote, fighting the windmills. Even his cause was nobler than their's. Who are they helping and as you say who cares?


Cheeky
a few steps? Gracious you are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> BOOOORRRRIIIINNNNGGGGG!!!!! YAWN Now go get packed GW. No need to argue with these idiots. BTW KP, military men defile women all the time and get away with it. Where is the honor there?
> 
> Remember Little Big Horn!


I see someone has her undies in a bundle and is waving her big B flag again. Yes, it's OK to rape our women who serve and let children be murdered. She sure has some set of values, not :thumbdown: She probably thinks Custer was a hero too.

Remember Little Big Horn!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow you are really desperate to post. But if sitting around all day trying to come up with false accusations makes you happy, go for it. If you really need something to do, I know of a group that makes 'fidget blankets' for Alzheimer's patients so they have something useful to do with their hands instead of getting frustrated and angry during the day. You might want to use one instead of spending your time tapping randomly on a keyboard trying to make sense. Just a suggestion, just trying to help


What class, you have none. Now she is making fun of people with Alzheimer's. You are pitiful lady. I sure hope that horrible disease never takes you or one of your loved ones. Your comments are disgusting at best and show your exceedingly great ignorance. You really do need to take a look inward at your motives and acts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> No. You strive to insult. Speaks volumes. About you.


That hate that fills her has to come out or she will blow up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since that is always the case, "the left said nothing," what could the Right do otherwise? Go figure! :XD:


You are a joke and it isn't even funny. :thumbdown:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Our quilt guild makes fidget blankets for a nursing home. It was the first time I had heard of them. They are lap size and have different textures for people to feel.

Googling "fidget blankets" will show that they are being made to help people.

http://seniorguideinusa.blogspot.com/2013/06/fidget-quilts-bring-comfort-to-dementia.html

http://www.times-herald.com/closeup/555332-20130619fidget-quilts-SQ

Children are often calmed by their favorite toy or blanket.

Anyone who has cared for a loved one with dementia or Alzheimers disease knows that those same pleasures from childhood can often be a comfort to those who are in the final stages of their lives.

Anne Marie Rowe was desperately looking for something to give to her ailing father who was suffering from Alzheimers, something that would calm his fidgety hands. She had heard of fidget blankets/quilts, so she researched them and had one made especially for him.

It made such a huge difference for her father, and for other family members and friends, that she was inspired to launch The Fidget Quilt Project. It is part of the non-profit Rowe-Together Incorporated, which began in 2012, and is based in Newnan.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That hate that fills her has to come out or she will blow up.


Cheeky
my sentiment exactly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Our quilt guild makes fidget blankets for a nursing home. It was the first time I had heard of them. They are lap size and have different textures for people to feel.
> 
> Googling "fidget blankets" will show that they are being made to help people.
> 
> ...


sjrNC
a wonderful project that is. I know a number of men and women who knit for them. Thank you for posting about it. Huck


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does that explain the dumbing down of America as well?
> 
> Facts: expected graduation rate of white students for 2013 is 90%, an increase, finally, in that graduation rate. Meanwhile, one third of African-Americans and 29% of Hispanics will drop out before graduation.
> 
> ...


Tell us all about what the Republicans are doing about it big bag 'o wind. Your guys have lead the charge to ruin the public school system and if you are the genius you claim to be you would know that. Your bunch wants the Feds out of education and have it handled by the states. Your graduation %'s are pretty meaningless for any group as many who graduate are hardly literate. The GOP wants to give out vouchers and let the parents chose. One of the biggest scams going. Then all those ignorant adults who are barely literate themselves home schooling their kids. Oh and the other GOP/TP winner don't teach kids critical thinking or they may challenge their parent's authority. Yes, that kind of thinking from your side. No wonder other nations kids perform so much better than American kids. Only certain people's kids need to be educated and to hell with the rest of them and it is very obvious who you think should get the education. That's your party. You must be so proud.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> My Silk sweats feel and look wonderful; should get some sometime. Just don't show my legs as my other lingerie does. Got to keep the fire going, know what I mean.


Sweetheart, just because there is "snow on the mountain top" does not mean the fire is out below in the volcano. Dream on as you talk as if you are one of those people who invented Sex--get real as I have "much" more practice since I'm older than you. DH does not need Viagra as he functions quite often! Oh, yea!

I may have a heart condition, but if I die during Sex--what a way to go!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What class, you have none. Now she is making fun of people with Alzheimer's. You are pitiful lady. I sure hope that horrible disease never takes you or one of your loved ones. Your comments are disgusting at best and show your exceedingly great ignorance. You really do need to take a look inward at your motives and acts.


Hay, I have made fidget blankets as get a life that is what they are called! Now who is behind times??? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I see someone has her undies in a bundle and is waving her big B flag again. Yes, it's OK to rape our women who serve and let children be murdered. She sure has some set of values, not :thumbdown: She probably thinks Custer was a hero too.
> 
> Remember Little Big Horn!


Now, you remember the American Native Indians! What a crock after the things you have said to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Now, you remember the American Native Indians! What a crock after the things you have said to me.


Get over yourself, Janeway, we were referring to all of the American soldiers who died there.

Remember the Alamo too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That hate that fills her has to come out or she will blow up.


Takes one to "think" they know one!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Get over yourself, Janeway, we were referring to all of the American soldiers who died there.
> 
> Remember the Alamo too!


See what I mean you don't care about the American Native Indians!

Saw the Alamo as it is such a joke that they fought to hold that tiny place. The Mexicans were not too smart either as they came to the front where the guns were but could have taken it quickly from the back of the Alamo & saved lives! Get out your history book my dear!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> See what I mean you don't care about the American Native Indians!
> 
> Saw the Alamo as it is such a joke that they fought to hold that tiny place. The Mexicans were not too smart either as they came to the front where the guns were but could have taken it quickly from the back of the Alamo & saved lives! Get out your history book my dear!


Janeway, I don't need to take out a history book. And I am noy your "dear".
And you do not like white people for you are always calling them black. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Benghazi is done. Nothing there to see.


Well, it won't be swept under the rug as you Democrats want to do & not mention it again, but you want to mention Zimmerman constantly. Shame!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, I don't need to take out a history book. And I am noy your "dear".


Sorry, but I thought you were! Not true you have a vivid imagination!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, it won't be swept under the rug as you Democrats want to do & not mention it again, but you want to mention Zimmerman constantly. Shame!


Is it swept under the rug? Then I would complain to Darrell Issa about that. After all he was leading the committee to find the truth. What did he find, Janeway?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, but I thought you were!


That's what you get for thinking!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/06/high-school-graduation-rate-hits-40-year-peak-in-the-us/276604/ - 143k - Cached - Similar pages
Jun 6, 2013 ...

KPG your graduation percentages are way off. Asian Americans are highest at 91.8%, Whites at 82%, Latino at 68%, Black at 62% and Native Americans at 51.1%. These are latest National averages from The Atlantic. I looked at two other sources and the numbers were virtually the same. Also, the percentage of kids graduating high school has sharply increased in the last few years do in large part to recent National initiatives and Fed/State programs working together. Your party, the GOP, wants to do away with these things. What is the source of your statistics and are you perhaps looking at certain cities or states? Please explain your numbers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is it swept under the rug? Then I would complain to Darrell Issa about that. After all he was leading the committee to find the truth. What did he find, Janeway?


You tell me?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> They knew what they were signing up for when they joined. But beyond that, there are military affairs that we do not need to know about and may never know about. It's the way of the military. I have family that is career military - 4 tours overseas - high ranking and 2nd asst to Atty General.
> 
> Benghazi is done!!!


All the more reason for you to be ashamed of your comments then. Every USA military members knows they will not be left in harm's way, dead or alive. That is, of course, until Obama became Commander-in-Chief and allowed men to be murdered on his watch. You wouldn't speak they way you did if you were a person of character.

Remember Banghazi! Thanks to those in your family who served even though you don't respect them; I do.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's what you get for thinking!


Thanks as I won't " think" about you again!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You tell me?


That's not an answer, Janeway. What did Darrell Issa find from the Benghazi investigation?
Oh, you don't know. I'll give you time to google it or ask one of your buddies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> repeat: your writings sure make us look royal.


Huckleberry: It is up to you to outline each and every post, date and time, where you told us your husband was years younger than you as you request of Yarnie repeatedly.

Otherwise, you have proven to us all that 
1) you are Ingried
2) you are a liar

Have a Great Day! :-D I'll wait ....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovetthelake
> only old folks like you would know that Movie. We are much more contemporary.


Still wet behind the ears!

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Everyone that is a patriot. The four murdered men's families


How evil and disrespectful does one have to be to dismiss the men murdered under Obama's watch as "they signed up for it."

Wonder what her husband thinks about her disrespect for him and all military service members.

I hope he does not care less for those under him as well.

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> what is that idiot crap you write re. military? I repeat: your crazy postings make us look royal. Keep posting.
> Leave Ingried alone in these times of mourning. Shame you have none. Yes, he is an Am. Citizen according to her and now buried in Europe. Why does that bother you? None of your damn business. I seldom use such words but it seems those are the only ones you understand.


You really need to stop talking about yourself in the third person, Ingried. You sound like a Royal Flake.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's not an answer, Janeway. What did Darrell Issa find from the Benghazi investigation?
> Oh, you don't know. I'll give you time to google it or ask one of your buddies.


Oh, Bratty, please do tell me as I must go to bed as DH just took a shower & he is ready for a tumble in the bed!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: oh, yes !

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Our quilt guild makes fidget blankets for a nursing home. It was the first time I had heard of them. They are lap size and have different textures for people to feel.
> 
> Googling "fidget blankets" will show that they are being made to help people.
> 
> ...


SJR thank you for your kind and informative post. I felt that LTL was very insensitive and unkind in her remarks. I lost my Mother, my Aunt and an in law's Dad to this horrible disease. There is nothing funny about it and what it does to people. We saw these beautiful people fade away in front of us and could do nothing to help them. My mom had a fleece blanket my sister made her and that was her comforter. The project you are part of sounds wonderful and I will contact them. I would love to help the care center where my Mom was and this may be a good way to do it. Thank you again and God bless you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hay, I have made fidget blankets as get a life that is what they are called! Now who is behind times??? :roll: :roll: :roll:


Jane you are really an idiot. LTL was comparing another poster to a person suffering with dimentia. Do you find that funny? I did not criticize the blankets but LTL's sick perverse mind. Read Jane if you can and you will see I am just fine and you are the one with a big problem. I lost three loved ones to this disease one of them was my Mother. Do you want to make any other nasty remarks or are you going to say you are sorry to me? What is wrong with you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Now, you remember the American Native Indians! What a crock after the things you have said to me.


I have never ever said anything bad about you or any other Native American Jane. I have Cherokee in my family. You come out here and say awful things to everybody and then you run off and accuse people of saying hurtful things to you because you are Native American. I have the highest respect for Native Americans. I don't have respect for you and your big mouth and it has nothing to do with your heritage! You are a real piece of work and it isn't pretty. If you want to be treated well then start by treating others well. Get it! :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, please do tell me as I must go to bed as DH just took a shower & he is ready for a tumble in the bed!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: oh, yes !
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


Remember to never tell me anything like that again. I shall have nightmares for weeks!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Get over yourself, Janeway, we were referring to all of the American soldiers who died there.
> 
> Remember the Alamo too!


And the Trail of Tears and Wounded Knee. I mourn the loss of the Native Americans too Patty and certainly didn't mind the defeat at Little Big Horn after all the horrible things that the U.S. Cavalry did to them. These were all very sad and terrible events.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How evil and disrespectful does one have to be to dismiss the men murdered under Obama's watch as "they signed up for it."
> 
> Wonder what her husband thinks about her disrespect for him and all military service members.
> 
> ...


I guess the same as those who could forget all who died in an unecessary war under Bush's watch. Some just march to the beat of a different drum if they didn't make the cut into real service.

Remember what??


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Takes one to "think" they know one!
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


Yes,Jane you and LTL are just alike. You do know her so well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, it won't be swept under the rug as you Democrats want to do & not mention it again, but you want to mention Zimmerman constantly. Shame!


No, shame on you Jane. You are a racist too and make fun of Blacks but you don't think people should make fun of Native Americans. Do you see a problem with your thinking Jane? Can you figure it out? Maybe, LTL can explain it to you. She's a racist too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And the Trail of Tears and Wounded Knee. I mourn the loss of the Native Americans too Patty and certainly didn't mind the defeat at Little Big Horn after all the horrible things that the U.S. Cavalry did to them. These were all very sad and terrible events.


Yes, Cheeky, they were. So there is more to remember than Benghazi. Sad event, true, but over and done with.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's not an answer, Janeway. What did Darrell Issa find from the Benghazi investigation?
> Oh, you don't know. I'll give you time to google it or ask one of your buddies.


Jane is giving me a headache. I wonder if she will ever figure out that Mr. Issa is up to his eyeballs in poo.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She has no clue, Cheeky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What class, you have none. Now she is making fun of people with Alzheimer's. You are pitiful lady. I sure hope that horrible disease never takes you or one of your loved ones. Your comments are disgusting at best and show your exceedingly great ignorance. You really do need to take a look inward at your motives and acts.


Cheeky
don't you sometimes feel like you need a degree in Daycare to talk to some of these folks?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> don't you sometimes feel like you need a degree in Daycare to talk to some of these folks?


Or a high enough degree in Theology to perform exorcisms? Or a degree in neurological surgery to perform lobotomies.....


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I guess the same as those who could forget all who died in an unecessary war under Bush's watch. Some just march to the beat of a different drum if they didn't make the cut into real service.
> 
> Remember what??


Patty I guess nobody on the right knows the trouble Issa is in. They say they love our military and have no remorse over thousands who died. What is wrong with that logic? As a wise woman once said, " I know what is wrong with them, they have no empathy." Thank you friend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty I guess nobody on the right knows the trouble Issa is in. They say they love our military and have no remorse over thousands who died. What is wrong with that logic? As a wise woman once said, " I know what is wrong with them, they have no empathy." Thank you friend.


Issa deserves the trouble that he is in. It was all a stunt to promote himself politically, only it came back to bite him on the bum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, I don't need to take out a history book. And I am noy your "dear".
> And you do not like white people for you are always calling them black. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


BrattyPatty
Janeway's problem is she has not decided who she wants to be since she is being rejected all around. First she was minor part Native American but all of a sudden she is 100%. Interesting condition she has to make such changes. I have my own take on it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> don't you sometimes feel like you need a degree in Daycare to talk to some of these folks?


Huck, I think the kids in daycare could teach this bunch a lot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, I don't need to take out a history book. And I am noy your "dear".
> And you do not like white people for you are always calling them black. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


BrattyPatty
pipe is on overflow have you not seen all of the smoke billowing from it? Nothing but................


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck, I think the kids in daycare could teach this bunch a lot.


And more! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga, Huck and Patty. Sleep well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry: It is up to you to outline each and every post, date and time, where you told us your husband was years younger than you as you request of Yarnie repeatedly.
> 
> Otherwise, you have proven to us all that
> 1) you are Ingried
> ...


KPG
I have no Daycare license to take care of you. Sorry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> pipe is on overflow have you not seen all of the smoke billowing from it? Nothing but................


Yes, Huck, nothing but....................... LOL!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Still wet behind the ears!
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


Janeway
nice period of life to be in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, please do tell me as I must go to bed as DH just took a shower & he is ready for a tumble in the bed!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: oh, yes !
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


janeway
I know full Moon making its presence known. Sure can predict what is emerging from you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bazinga, Huck and Patty. Sleep well.


You too, Cheeky! I'll call you in the AM!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> janeway
> I know full Moon making its presence known. Sure can set the clock by it and know what is emerging from you.


EEEWWWW! Not a very nice picture, but they say the Moon is made of cellulite or is it bleu cheese?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe that critical thinking is a skill we should strive to give to all. That is true education.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Tell us all about what the Republicans are doing about it big bag 'o wind. Your guys have lead the charge to ruin the public school system and if you are the genius you claim to be you would know that. Your bunch wants the Feds out of education and have it handled by the states. Your graduation %'s are pretty meaningless for any group as many who graduate are hardly literate. The GOP wants to give out vouchers and let the parents chose. One of the biggest scams going. Then all those ignorant adults who are barely literate themselves home schooling their kids. Oh and the other GOP/TP winner don't teach kids critical thinking or they may challenge their parent's authority. Yes, that kind of thinking from your side. No wonder other nations kids perform so much better than American kids. Only certain people's kids need to be educated and to hell with the rest of them and it is very obvious who you think should get the education. That's your party. You must be so proud.


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/06/high-school-graduation-rate-hits-40-year-peak-in-the-us/276604/ - 143k - Cached - Similar pages
> Jun 6, 2013 ...
> 
> KPG your graduation percentages are way off. Asian Americans are highest at 91.8%, Whites at 82%, Latino at 68%, Black at 62% and Native Americans at 51.1%. These are latest National averages from The Atlantic. I looked at two other sources and the numbers were virtually the same. Also, the percentage of kids graduating high school has sharply increased in the last few years do in large part to recent National initiatives and Fed/State programs working together. Your party, the GOP, wants to do away with these things. What is the source of your statistics and are you perhaps looking at certain cities or states? Please explain your numbers.


What good are any numbers if they can't read, write, do math or have enough skills to get a job?


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Shut up would be a start.


Take you own suggestion. Of any bullies on this thread you are the worst.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> Take you own suggestion. Of any bullies on this thread you are the worst.


OH, dear God, another one!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> What good are any numbers if they can't read, write, do math or have enough skills to get a job?


What are you basing your statement on?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky you have hit an immoral low that I did not think was possible even for you. Labeling others and myself a racists is just plain wrong. Disagreeing with a person does not make you a racist. Labeling a person incorrectly is.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> What good are any numbers if they can't read, write, do math or have enough skills to get a job?


Welcome, yes you hit the nail on the head! Thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> OH, dear God, another one!


Yes, our numbers are growing! Get used to those facts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> don't you sometimes feel like you need a degree in Daycare to talk to some of these folks?


Huck, your very large rattlesnake was found in my yard, yes he must be from your home as he is very bitty so please pick him up immediately! Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I have no Daycare license to take care of you. Sorry.


Still waiting for you to come clean and admit you did not bury your husband in Europe who is alive and well. That is one sick story you posted.

Then, too, we need the admission that you are Ingried.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, our numbers are growing! Get used to those facts.


 :thumbup: Common sense and intelligence always prevail.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Issa deserves the trouble that he is in. It was all a stunt to promote himself politically, only it came back to bite him on the bum.


Bratty, your rattlesnake is in my yard as he must be from your home as he is very bitty so please pick him up immediately!!! :hunf: :hunf: :mrgreen: :shock: :shock: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies on the right with coffee in hand, big girl panties pulled up, sparkles in my eyes & a smile on my face, & The Lord in my heart. . . Yep, I'd saying ready for the day. . . Bring it on!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> EEEWWWW! Not a very nice picture, but they say the Moon is made of cellulite or is it bleu cheese?


You should know!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Janeway's problem is she has not decided who she wants to be since she is being rejected all around. First she was minor part Native American but all of a sudden she is 100%. Interesting condition she has to make such changes. I have my own take on it.


Yes, but I told the truth as you do not know what truth is. Pick up your rattlesnake!

Do you really think I give a hoot about what you think? Give it up! Go get ready for that imaginary trip! Packing light my dear? You only need a tooth brush.

No one has rejected me but your lefties don't know who you are with all of your lies! Please pick up your rattlesnake or he will meet his demise!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> janeway
> I know full Moon making its presence known. Sure can predict what is emerging from you.


Need new glasses, my dear no full moon just fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jane you are really an idiot. LTL was comparing another poster to a person suffering with dimentia. Do you find that funny? I did not criticize the blankets but LTL's sick perverse mind. Read Jane if you can and you will see I am just fine and you are the one with a big problem. I lost three loved ones to this disease one of them was my Mother. Do you want to make any other nasty remarks or are you going to say you are sorry to me? What is wrong with you!


Every word that is said you jump in with your Rattlesnake attitude! No, it is not funny, but that is what those blankets are called--you must learn some manners. Think before you jump to the wrong conclusions!

People who have dementia enjoy holding onto something soft so the ones I made were out of flannel. I spent what extra money I could spare buying fabric & lots of time making those blankets as it was my pleasure to give. What do you give to any dementia group especially since you have lost loved ones with this disease?

I lost an aunt to dementia so yes, I do understand the sorrow! I am sorry for your loss of family members with this dreaded disease but I do not owe you an apology as you do not know what those blankets are called.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, but I told the truth as you do not know what truth is. Pick up your rattlesnake!
> 
> Do you really think I give a hoot about what you think? Give it up! Go get ready for that imaginary trip! Packing light my dear? You only need a tooth brush.
> 
> No one has rejected me but your lefties don't know who you are with all of your lies! Please pick up your rattlesnake or he will meet his demise!


Janeway
strange Lord you have in your Heart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What are you basing your statement on?


BrattyPatty
matilda walzing in on two wrong feet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Need new glasses, my dear no full moon just fun!


Janeway
so you are hanging on on the way down, I see.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies on the right with coffee in hand, big girl panties pulled up, sparkles in my eyes & a smile on my face, & The Lord in my heart. . . Yep, I'd saying ready for the day. . . Bring it on!!!


Feel like singing, "Onward Christian Soldiers". Not a big song for the Catholics, but very appropriate here I think

Remember Benghazi and pray for the murdered Americans on Obama's watch


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> strange Lord you have in your Heart.


I know he loves me this I know because Jesus told me so!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Feel like singing, "Onward Christian Soldiers". Not a big song for the Catholics, but very appropriate here I think
> 
> Remember Benghazi and pray for the murdered Americans on Obama's watch


Yes, Benghazi!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> so you are hanging on on the way down, I see.


What? You aren't making any sense!

Remember Benghazi


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I know he loves me this I know because Jesus told me so!


Janeway
now I get it. That figures.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> matilda waltzing in on two wrong feet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Feel like singing, "Onward Christian Soldiers". Not a big song for the Catholics, but very appropriate here I think
> 
> Remember Benghazi and pray for the murdered Americans on Obama's watch


lovethelake
over 6,000 Soldiers are in the cold earth because of Bush/Cheney. Let us never forget that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty
Good morning. Having a cup of Latte' - the lid is on this time.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> over 6,000 Soldiers are in the cold earth because of Bush/Cheney. Let us never forget that.


Sadly, Huck, that is one fact that always conveniently forgotten.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> Sadly, Huck, that is one fact that always conveniently forgotten.


medusa
good morning. Not by us ever, I am just so sure of that. All Soldiers are dear to us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> over 6,000 Soldiers are in the cold earth because of Bush/Cheney. Let us never forget that.


Let us also remember that Bush has not been president for over 5 years. When are you going to make Obama accountable for anything?

I pray for all our volunteer men and women that serve and served our country. We as a nation will never be able to repay them or their families for their sacrifice

But this also is also tragic

http://atlantablackstar.com/2012/08/17/why-are-so-many-young-black-males-killing-each-other-in-chicago/

Where is the outrage and compassion for these people and their families?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

annamatilda said:


> What good are any numbers if they can't read, write, do math or have enough skills to get a job?


Ask your friend KPG, annamatilda. She says she has all the answers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cheeky you have hit an immoral low that I did not think was possible even for you. Labeling others and myself a racists is just plain wrong. Disagreeing with a person does not make you a racist. Labeling a person incorrectly is.


No you and your friends on D&P are the lowest forms of humanity anywhere. You are amoral. Go read the racists posts made over on your home thread. They are all over the place. Disagreeing with a person does not make them a racist. Being a racist as you so obviously are makes you a racist. Do you want me to point out what is posted over there? I think not as it would only make you look more stupid and ugly than you already are. Go back to D&P where you belong. You are way out of your league here, lady. I'm sure KPG and knit crazy and the rest will welcome your return before all of Glenn Beck's predictions come true. You are all a bunch of nut jobs over there and you should all join together before the rapture occurs and leaves you all behind. The jokes on you, fool. Now make your exit stage right before you do anything else to embarrass yourself.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, your very large rattlesnake was found in my yard, yes he must be from your home as he is very bitty so please pick him up immediately! Thanks


Janie stupid is as stupid does. Go back to D&P they are looking for you and take your snakes with you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Welcome, yes you hit the nail on the head! Thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You can have her Janie. We don't want her if she wants to carry on and act foolish like you do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Every word that is said you jump in with your Rattlesnake attitude! No, it is not funny, but that is what those blankets are called--you must learn some manners. Think before you jump to the wrong conclusions!
> 
> People who have dementia enjoy holding onto something soft so the ones I made were out of flannel. I spent what extra money I could spare buying fabric & lots of time making those blankets as it was my pleasure to give. What do you give to any dementia group especially since you have lost loved ones with this disease?
> 
> I lost an aunt to dementia so yes, I do understand the sorrow! I am sorry for your loss of family members with this dreaded disease but I do not owe you an apology as you do not know what those blankets are called.


Shut your vile nasty mouth Jane and go climb back under the rock you call home and take your stupid snakes with you and you can go straight to the devil where you belong. TBBRC


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know he loves me this I know because Jesus told me so!


Are you intoxicated or high on drugs? You are really disgusting.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Every word that is said you jump in with your Rattlesnake attitude! No, it is not funny, but that is what those blankets are called--you must learn some manners. Think before you jump to the wrong conclusions!
> 
> People who have dementia enjoy holding onto something soft so the ones I made were out of flannel. I spent what extra money I could spare buying fabric & lots of time making those blankets as it was my pleasure to give. What do you give to any dementia group especially since you have lost loved ones with this disease?
> 
> I lost an aunt to dementia so yes, I do understand the sorrow! I am sorry for your loss of family members with this dreaded disease but I do not owe you an apology as you do not know what those blankets are called.


Your the sick pervert Jane who loves snakes. The devil loves snakes too Jane so you will fit right in where you are going. Your unkind nasty cruel remarks just earned you a free ticket to ride the rail. Have a nice toasty trip, Janie.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know he loves me this I know because Jesus told me so!


That was the devil whispering in your ear Janie. Jesus doesn't want to have anything to do with you 'cause he told me so.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> over 6,000 Soldiers are in the cold earth because of Bush/Cheney. Let us never forget that.


Huck LTL and the rest of them on D&P hate and make a mockery of our soldiers. Not on tear shed for them. They could care less about the people killed in Benghazi. They are only using them for their own self serving interests and nothing more. They all make me sick to my stomach. God sees them for who they are and will deal with them in time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Good morning. Having a cup of Latte' - the lid is on this time.


Thank heavens! I don't think your keyboard could take anymore!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Your the sick pervert Jane who loves snakes. The devil loves snakes too Jane so you will fit right in where you are going. Your unkind nasty cruel remarks just earned you a free ticket to ride the rail. Have a nice toasty trip, Janie.


Cheeky
she just boarded an Express Bus to Hell. Bon Voyage Jane.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank heavens! I don't think your keyboard could take anymore!


BrattyPatty
black Coffee would not be so bad, it is the cream that is the trouble maker. So far so good. Well I now park my liquids on a Tea Wagon.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bazinga for now!I some shopping to do.

Remember the 26,000 women who were raped in the military and haven't received justice. That number is up from 19,000 the previous year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now!I some shopping to do.


 ... and English to learn.

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Remember the rapists in the military!!!!! Don't let them get away with it anymore!
Article from NY Times has alot to say about sexual assaults in the "4CE". Oh yeah, go 4ce.....

WASHINGTON  The problem of sexual assault in the military leapt to the forefront in Washington on Tuesday as the Pentagon released a survey estimating that 26,000 people in the armed forces were sexually assaulted last year, up from 19,000 in 2010, and an angry President Obama and Congress demanded action.

Document: Pentagon Report on Sexual Assault in the Military in 2012 
Related
Assault-Prevention Officer in *Air Force]/b] Is Arrested (May 7, 2013) 
Related in Opinion
Editorial: The Militarys Sexual Assault Crisis (May 8, 2013) 
Honor Betrayed
A two-part series that examined women in the military who were sexually assaulted.

.Part I: Attacked at 19 by an Air Force Trainer, and Speaking Out

Part II: Trauma Sets Female Veterans Adrift Back Home

The study, based on a confidential survey sent to 108,000 active-duty service members, was released two days after the officer in charge of sexual assault prevention programs for the Air Force was arrested and charged with sexual battery for grabbing a womans breasts and buttocks in an Arlington, Va., parking lot.

At a White House news conference, Mr. Obama expressed exasperation with the Pentagons attempts to bring sexual assault under control.

The bottom line is, I have no tolerance for this, Mr. Obama said in answer to a question about the survey. If we find out somebodys engaging in this stuff, theyve got to be held accountable, prosecuted, stripped of their positions, court-martialed, fired, dishonorably discharged. Period.

The president said he had ordered Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel to step up our game exponentially to prevent sex crimes and said he wanted military victims of sexual assault to know that Ive got their backs.

In a separate report made public on Tuesday, the military recorded 3,374 sexual assault reports last year, up from 3,192 in 2011, suggesting that many victims continue not to report the crimes for fear of retribution or a lack of justice under the departments system for prosecution.

The numbers come as the Pentagon prepares to integrate women formally into what had been all-male domains of combat, making the effective monitoring, policing and prosecuting of sexual misconduct all the more pressing.

Pentagon officials said nearly 26,000 active-duty men and women had responded to the sexual assault survey. Of those, 6.1 percent of women and 1.2 percent of men said they had experienced sexual assault in the past year, which the survey defined as everything from rape to unwanted sexual touching of genitalia, breasts, buttocks or inner thighs.

From those percentages, the Pentagon extrapolated that 12,100 of the 203,000 women on active duty and 13,900 of the 1.2 million men on active duty had experienced some form of sexual assault. In 2010, a similar Pentagon survey found that 4.4 percent of active-duty women and fewer than 0.9 percent of active-duty men had experienced sexual assault.

Pentagon officials could not explain the jump in assaults of women, although they believed that more victims, both men and women, were making the choice to come forward. In the general population, about 0.2 percent of American women over age 12 were victims of sexual assault in 2010, the most recent year for which data is available, according to the Justice Departments Bureau of Justice Statistics.

In response to the report, Mr. Hagel said at a news conference on Tuesday that the Pentagon was instituting a new plan that orders the service chiefs to incorporate sexual assault programs into their commands.

Whats going on is just not acceptable, Mr. Hagel said. We will get control of this.

The report quickly caught fire on Capitol Hill, where women on the Senate Armed Services Committee expressed outrage at two Air Force officers who suggested that they were making progress in ending the problem in their branch.

If the man in charge for the Air Force in preventing sexual assaults is being alleged to have committed a sexual assault this weekend, said Senator Kirsten Gillibrand, Democrat of New York, obviously theres a failing in training and understanding of what sexual assault is, and how corrosive and damaging it is to good order and discipline.*

Ms. Gillibrand, who nearly shouted as she addressed Michael B. Donley, the secretary of the Air Force, said that the continued pattern of sexual assault was undermining the credibility of the greatest military force in the world.

She and some other members of the committee are seeking to have all sex offenders in the military discharged from service, and she would like to replace the current system of adjudicating sexual assault by taking it outside the chain of command. She is particularly focused on decisions, including one made recently by an *Air Force senior officer, to reverse guilty verdicts in sexual assault cases with little explanation.*

Senator Claire McCaskill, a Missouri Democrat who is also on the Senate Armed Services Committee, is holding up the nomination of that Air Force officer, Lt. Gen. Susan J. Helms, to be vice commander of the Air Forces Space Command. Ms. McCaskill said she wanted additional information about General Helmss decision to overturn a jury conviction in a sexual assault case last year.

*Gen. Mark A. Welsh III, the Air Force chief of staff, told the committee at the same hearing on Tuesday that he was appalled by the conduct and the arrest of Lt. Col. Jeffrey Krusinski, the Air Force officer accused of sexual battery on Sunday. The police say that Colonel Krusinski was drunk when he approached the woman in the parking lot and that the victim was ultimately able to fend him off and call 911.*

Mr. Hagel called Mr. Donley on Monday evening to express his outrage and disgust over the matter, a Pentagon statement said.

*Ms. McCaskill was particularly critical of Colonel Krusinski as well as the Air Force for placing him in charge of sexual assault prevention. It is hard for me to believe that somebody could be accused of that behavior with a complete stranger and not have anything in his file, she said.*

While Mr. Hagel and others in the military seem open to changes to the system that allows cases to be overturned, they remained chilly to the idea of taking military justice out of the chain of command.

It is my strong belief that the ultimate authority has to remain within the command structure, Mr. Hagel said, which is almost certain to meet with objections as the issue continues to come under the scrutiny of the Armed Services Committee.

Under Mr. Hagels plan, the military would seek to quickly study and come up with ways to hold commanders more accountable for sexual assault. The chiefs of the Army, Navy and Air Force and the commandant of the Marines have until Nov. 1 to report their findings. Mr. Hagel also directed the services to visually inspect department workplaces, including the service academies, for potentially offensive or degrading materials, by July 1.

Sarah Wheaton contributed reporting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Ahhh....baiting the group, are you? Nice tactic. I say good for Zimmerman. Sadly, he will still have to live the unfortunate decision he made.


Yes, Zimmerman will have to live with that decision. By all accounts, Zimmerman was not happy with the decision. He did show remorse. It was a decision he needed to make at the time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Who cares??


I do and I know a lot of people who also care. Just because you don't care what the administration is up to, and will believe what they tell you, doesn't mean we all will follow blindly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> repeat: your writings sure make us look royal.


They make you look like royal idiots. Just sayin'.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Remember the rapists in the military!!!!! Don't let them get away with it anymore!


Tell your disgust of the rapists in the military to your bestie Liberal buddy GWPlver while on your trip!!!!! Her high-ranking military husband works 2nd assist for the AG!!!!! He can do something about it - oops, but didn't!!!! At least nothing to please you!!!! I'd think you wouldn't allow a hypocrite to stay in the same home as you while on your trip!!!!

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They make you look like royal idiots. Just sayin'.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Cheeky, they were. So there is more to remember than Benghazi. Sad event, true, but over and done with.


Why not apply this "reasoning" to the issue of slavery? "Sad event, true, but over and done with". Just make them all non issues and move on. There is another sad event somewhere on the horizon that will need our attention, for a few minutes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell your disgust of the rapists in the military to your bestie Liberal buddy GWPlver while on your trip!!!!! Her high-ranking military husband works 2nd assist for the AG!!!!! He can do something about it - oops, but didn't!!!! At least nothing to please you!!!! I'd think you wouldn't allow a hypocrite to stay in the same home as you while on your trip!!!!
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


OH KPG, hate gets you nowhere. Jealous because her husband has a high rank? :hunf: :hunf: He didn't have to join the band instead.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> OH KPG, hate gets you nowhere. Jealous because her husband has a high rank? :hunf: :hunf:


Nope - why would I. Jealously and hate for military members are your emotions, never mine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - why would I. Jealously and hate for military members are your emotions, never mine.


You disprove your statement with your posts. :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Now , go play nice with the other kids. I'm too busy to sit and exchange barbs with you.




Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and English to learn.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


KPG
".......and English to learn" glad you recognize that. It is about time and hopefully not too late.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You disprove your statement with your posts. :twisted:


Bye idiot - don't forget your WIC shopping card.

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - why would I. Jealously and hate for military members are your emotions, never mine.


KPG
Say what?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bye idiot - don't forget your WIC shopping card.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


KPG
keep posting. We just love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you intoxicated or high on drugs? You are really disgusting.


Cheeky
it is the "cocktails" made of those which have such side-effects.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That was the devil whispering in your ear Janie. Jesus doesn't want to have anything to do with you 'cause he told me so.


My, my, my, what a string of mean posts. And this coming from one that proclaims to want intelligent conversation. If being on this thread causes you to behave in this fashion, maybe you should be the one to leave. After all on LOLL, you can have all the intelligent conversation you can stand so why not just stay there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Remember the rapists in the military!!!!! Don't let them get away with it anymore!
> Article from NY Times has alot to say about sexual assaults in the "4CE". Oh yeah, go 4ce.....
> 
> WASHINGTON  The problem of sexual assault in the military leapt to the forefront in Washington on Tuesday as the Pentagon released a survey estimating that 26,000 people in the armed forces were sexually assaulted last year, up from 19,000 in 2010, and an angry President Obama and Congress demanded action.
> ...


BrattyPatty
THANK YOU. Now if that is considered speaking poorly about the military, WE ALL AGREE IT IS, but it is their behavior not our feelings about them in general which evoke it. It is high time that such abuse is being investigated and punished severely. Raping XXXXXXXX have no place among those who serve honorably.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now , go play nice with the other kids. I'm too busy to sit and exchange barbs with you.
> 
> Bazinga!


If that were the truth, you never would have started in the first place.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bye idiot - don't forget your WIC shopping card.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


Oh, name calling? You must really be in a rage and you have a very bad memory. I don't own a WIC card. But if if that's all you got, well then ......
On second thought you can't play nice with the other kids. It's not your nature to. Go outside and practice marching.

Remember the rape victims in the military!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, name calling? You must really be in a rage and you have a very bad memory. I don't own a WIC card. But if if that's all you got, well then ......
> On second thought you can't play nice with the other kids. It's not your nature to. Go outside and practice marching.
> 
> Remember the rape victims in the military!!


Bratty Patty
yes, 26,000 sexual assaults in the military and the offenders are still among the honorably serving. NOT FAIR.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Remember the military sexual assaults = 26,000 to date.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If that were the truth, you never would have started in the first place.


Who was talking to you? Certainly not me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who was talking to you? Certainly not me.


Who cares!!! Take a cue from damemary, she replies to anyone she chooses under the it's a public forum answer. Deal with it.

P.S. You respond to anyone you please. We all can.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who cares!!! Take a cue from damemary, she replies to anyone she chooses under the it's a public forum answer. Deal with it.
> 
> P.S. You respond to anyone you please. We all can.


How rude! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Remember the rape victims in the military!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane, I sent him.



Janeway said:


> Huck, your very large rattlesnake was found in my yard, yes he must be from your home as he is very bitty so please pick him up immediately! Thanks


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he feels at home there. Don't rile him.



Janeway said:


> Bratty, your rattlesnake is in my yard as he must be from your home as he is very bitty so please pick him up immediately!!! :hunf: :hunf: :mrgreen: :shock: :shock: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It makes me especially sad because they died because of lies. They did not have to die in Iraq.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> over 6,000 Soldiers are in the cold earth because of Bush/Cheney. Let us never forget that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No you and your friends on D&P are the lowest forms of humanity anywhere. You are amoral. Go read the racists posts made over on your home thread. They are all over the place. Disagreeing with a person does not make them a racist. Being a racist as you so obviously are makes you a racist. Do you want me to point out what is posted over there? I think not as it would only make you look more stupid and ugly than you already are. Go back to D&P where you belong. You are way out of your league here, lady. I'm sure KPG and knit crazy and the rest will welcome your return before all of Glenn Beck's predictions come true. You are all a bunch of nut jobs over there and you should all join together before the rapture occurs and leaves you all behind. The jokes on you, fool. Now make your exit stage right before you do anything else to embarrass yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're good Cheeky. I always know where you stand and why.

I keep sending mountain rattlers to Jane. Snakes of a scale stick together?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Shut your vile nasty mouth Jane and go climb back under the rock you call home and take your stupid snakes with you and you can go straight to the devil where you belong. TBBRC


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck LTL and the rest of them on D&P hate and make a mockery of our soldiers. Not on tear shed for them. They could care less about the people killed in Benghazi. They are only using them for their own self serving interests and nothing more. They all make me sick to my stomach. God sees them for who they are and will deal with them in time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not hearing any empathy from the right. Is this okay with them?



BrattyPatty said:


> Bazinga for now!I some shopping to do.
> 
> Remember the 26,000 women who were raped in the military and haven't received justice. That number is up from 19,000 the previous year.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Important information. I too believe there is no choice but to remove these prosecutions from the military to civilian justice system, with no override by military.



BrattyPatty said:


> Remember the rapists in the military!!!!! Don't let them get away with it anymore!
> Article from NY Times has alot to say about sexual assaults in the "4CE". Oh yeah, go 4ce.....
> 
> WASHINGTON  The problem of sexual assault in the military leapt to the forefront in Washington on Tuesday as the Pentagon released a survey estimating that 26,000 people in the armed forces were sexually assaulted last year, up from 19,000 in 2010, and an angry President Obama and Congress demanded action.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MYOB



knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell your disgust of the rapists in the military to your bestie Liberal buddy GWPlver while on your trip!!!!! Her high-ranking military husband works 2nd assist for the AG!!!!! He can do something about it - oops, but didn't!!!! At least nothing to please you!!!! I'd think you wouldn't allow a hypocrite to stay in the same home as you while on your trip!!!!
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Important information. I too believe there is no choice but to remove these prosecutions from the military to civilian justice system, with no override by military.


That would make perfect sense, but what would happen to all of those decorated officers who chose to sweep this under the rug? I say prosecute them too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm not hearing any empathy from the right. Is this okay with them?


Must be, dame. Not one woman from the right has come forward in defense of these rape victims. Sad isn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey friends, the Dems have the old playbook out again. They don't want to discuss Benghazi. There party supports Anthony Weiner. IRS scandal. Fast and Furious. NSA. Increased racial tensions. 50,000,000 Americans on food assistance. More people on food assistance than are working full time. Under employment .........

Of course anyone with a heart cares for those women. But changing the subject to deflect the responsibility away from Obama just won't change the facts. Fact that we are in an economic crisis. And the fact that there are more women raped in the military under Obama's watch goes unmentioned. (Going to blame Bush for this too?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Who cares!!! Take a cue from damemary, she replies to anyone she chooses under the it's a public forum answer. Deal with it.
> 
> P.S. You respond to anyone you please. We all can.


Ya, but she responds to herself. :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, but she responds to herself. :XD:


Oh, KPG is trying to be funny again. Go beat those drums!

Remember the rape victims in the military!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> MYOB


Be sure to remind GWPlver about the 26,000 rape victims in the military that Bratty and Huck want her to know about and her husband to do something about. Meanwhile, look over your shoulder when around the three of them. Enjoy your trip.

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be sure to remind GWPlver about the 26,000 rape victims in the military that Bratty and Huck want her to know about and her husband to do something about. Meanwhile, look over your shoulder when around the three of them. Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


Your jealousy is showing again. It's is surprisingly showing up your ignorance :lol:

Remember the military are rapists too!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It makes me especially sad because they died because of lies. They did not have to die in Iraq.


damemary
horrendous lies. So sad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That would make perfect sense, but what would happen to all of those decorated officers who chose to sweep this under the rug? I say prosecute them too!


Including GW's hubby who assists the AG in the military? That is not nice, innocent until proven guilty even in a military tribunal.

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be sure to remind GWPlver about the 26,000 rape victims in the military that Bratty and Huck want her to know about and her husband to do something about. Meanwhile, look over your shoulder when around the three of them. Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


KPG
Say what. Fallen off of your Rocker once again?

Remember the at least 26,000 sexual assaults by military persons.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Say what. Fallen off of your Roker once again?
> 
> Remember the at least 26,000 sexual assaults by military persons.


What is a Roker? Do they only have them in MO?

Remember Stevens as well in Benghazi plus his co-patriots!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Including GW's hubby who assists the AG in the military? That is not nice, innocent until proven guilty even in a military tribunal.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


Tell that to all the rape victims. I am not familiar with what GW's husband does, but I am sure I will find out tomorrow. But this something that one man cannot do alone. It will take all officers to come forward and expose the rapists and make the complaints available to all investigators. They are the root of the problem.

Benghazi is old news.

Military rape is a crime too!!! Remember that!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Including GW's hubby who assists the AG in the military? That is not nice, innocent until proven guilty even in a military tribunal.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


KPG 
what the hell does GWs husband have to do with sexually misbehaving military personnel? Your statement is accusitive.
Go pray, you need it desperately.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> what the hell does GWs husband have to do with sexually misbehaving military personnel? Your statement is accusitive.
> Go pray, you need it desperately.


It's that constant rat-a tat-tat- that is killing her brain.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is a Roker? Do they only have them in MO?
> 
> Remember Stevens as well in Benghazi plus his co-patriots!!!


KPG
your geography is messed up. Are you asking us to correct your every misprint? Tell you the truth, that will take too much of our time. Go beat some other drums or did he take them with him? In that case find a stick and play the Ice Box outside.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's that constant rat-a tat-tat- that is killing her brain.


BrattyPatty
did you hear that she got kicked off the Bus to Hell? Now that is the ultimate rejection. Not surprised however. Now what? Which shoulder will she cry on now?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It will take all officers to come forward and expose the rapists and make the complaints available to all investigators. They are the root of the problem.


I had no idea you were an expert in all things military, particularly because you abhor them and mock them so often in your posts.

Still Remembering Benghazi along with D.C. !!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> your geography is messed up. Are you asking us to correct your every misprint? Tell you the truth, that will take too much of our time. Go beat some other drums or did he take them with him? In that case find a stick and play the Ice Box outside.


Have no idea what the heck you're on, but I want some!

Can you even Remember Benghazi????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had no idea you were an expert in all things military, particularly because you abhor them and mock them so often in your posts.
> 
> Still Remembering Benghazi along with D.C. !!!


I don't abhor the military. I don't adore them either. They are people just like anyone else.

Remember the rape victims in the military!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> OH KPG, hate gets you nowhere. Jealous because her husband has a high rank? :hunf: :hunf: He didn't have to join the band instead.


Allow me to please set the record straight - it is not my husband who is a high ranking military officer but my brother-in-law. He is also a flight surgeon and dean of the a medical school at an Army base.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Tell that to all the rape victims. I am not familiar with what GW's husband does, but I am sure I will find out tomorrow. But this something that one man cannot do alone. It will take all officers to come forward and expose the rapists and make the complaints available to all investigators. They are the root of the problem.
> 
> Benghazi is old news.
> 
> Military rape is a crime too!!! Remember that!


True and it is being handled in the proper venue.

Why don't you address the reasons there are more rapes now that Obama is president, than when Bush was president


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, GW! KPG is such a liar!!! She has lied so much that she is having trouble keeping up with all of the lies she has posted.


See you tomorrow! 

Bazinga!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... and English to learn.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


Her problem is she has not picked up her Rattlesnake from my yard. He has a very bad temper as he still bites!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> True and it is being handled in the proper venue.
> 
> Why don't you address the reasons there are more rapes now that Obama is president, than when Bush was president


lovethelake
dumb, very dumb. Now the rapes are being reported more readily and not even all of them yet, before they were being railroaded. Had it been handled properly we would not have a military scandal. Reports by victims have either been totally ignored or covered up for a long, long time. Good try, LTL but gotcha and again as usual.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Allow me to please set the record straight - it is not my husband who is a high ranking military officer but my brother-in-law. He is also a flight surgeon and dean of the a medical school at an Army base.


That is a good one--are you missing a Rattlesnake too. Sorry as I only have found three that belongs to Cheeky, Bratty & Huck. Guess yours will be number four. Those rascals bite!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Including GW's hubby who assists the AG in the military? That is not nice, innocent until proven guilty even in a military tribunal.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


KPG
over 26,000 sexual assaults in the military and many still going unreported.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> That is a good one--are you missing a Rattlesnake too. Sorry as I only have found three that belongs to Cheeky, Bratty & Huck. Guess yours will be number four. Those rascals bite!


Janeway
had an other cocktail?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're good Cheeky. I always know where you stand and why.
> 
> I keep sending mountain rattlers to Jane. Snakes of a scale stick together?


Oh, but the Rattlesnakes aren't mine are you missing one too. . . That makes five--hurry to pick them up as those rascals do love to bite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, but the Rattlesnakes aren't mine are you missing one too. . . That makes five--hurry to pick them up as those rascals do love to bite!


She's just bat s--t crazy, Huck! No idea what she's rambling about, and don't really care.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> OH KPG, hate gets you nowhere. Jealous because her husband has a high rank? :hunf: :hunf: He didn't have to join the band instead.


No, she isn't jealous; however, when I mentioned my 3 nephews who were in different military ranks all of you made fun of me & them. So how can we believe this "high Rank."

Now, you think because she tells about these people, we should believe it? I think not!

The Rattlesnakes are waiting!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why not apply this "reasoning" to the issue of slavery? "Sad event, true, but over and done with". Just make them all non issues and move on. There is another sad event somewhere on the horizon that will need our attention, for a few minutes.


Solowey what are you trying to say? The Civil War is over and done and thank God the North won and slavery was abolished. The 1st and 2nd WW's are history, Vietnam, Desert Storm, Iraq and Benghazi. Can you bring any of the people who died in any of these events back to life? No. You better check out all the trouble Issa is in over his witch hunt. Seems he told a few lies and he got caught. Are you concerned about that? Of course not because it won't further your agenda. If you are so concerned about what happened have you followed the hearings and what has come out of them? If you don't like the way things are going call Mr. Issa, send him an email or write a letter. After you have done all those things because you are so concerned come back and give us the details concerning your contact with Mr. Issa and let us know what he had to say. I would love to hear it. Coming out on a blog and repeating Benghazi over and over again is not doing anyone any good is it? I think you keep tossing it out there because the right has got nothing to say. Why not check out Glenn Beck and the Blaze and see if he has any new talking points for you to discuss.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's just bat s--t crazy, Huck! No idea what she's rambling about, and don't really care.


BrattyPatty
It's the cocktail talking stupid.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, she isn't jealous; however, when I mentioned my 3 nephews who were in different military ranks all of you made fun of me & them. So how can we believe this "high Rank."
> 
> Now, you think because she tells about these people, we should believe it? I think not!
> 
> The Rattlesnakes are waiting!!!!


Janeway
something is rattling and it ain't the Snakes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Solowey what are you trying to say? The Civil War is over and done and thank God the North won and slavery was abolished. The 1st and 2nd WW's are history, Vietnam, Desert Storm, Iraq and Benghazi. Can you bring any of the people who died in any of these events back to life? No. You better check out all the trouble Issa is in over his witch hunt. Seems he told a few lies and he got caught. Are you concerned about that? Of course not because it won't further your agenda. If you are so concerned about what happened have you followed the hearings and what has come out of them? If you don't like the way things are going call Mr. Issa, send him an email or write a letter. After you have done all those things because you are so concerned come back and give us the details concerning your contact with Mr. Issa and let us know what he had to say. I would love to hear it. Coming out on a blog and repeating Benghazi over and over again is not doing anyone any good is it? I think you keep tossing it out there because the right has got nothing to say. Why not check out Glenn Beck and the Blaze and see if he has any new talking points for you to discuss.


Cheeky
good direction sending her to Beck. An other jewel in the crown of the Republicans.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Let us also remember that Bush has not been president for over 5 years. When are you going to make Obama accountable for anything?
> 
> I pray for all our volunteer men and women that serve and served our country. We as a nation will never be able to repay them or their families for their sacrifice
> 
> ...


Yes big mouth. Where is your outrage you big phony. You make me laugh. Do you care about blacks. No you hate them. You are so stupid you don't think anybody out here doesn't see what you bigots post out on D&P and what your "reliable" sources are. I have checked out the c--p you read and it is the most hateful, racist and ignorant stuff I have ever seen. You treat Glenn Beck like he is the second coming and all he is doing is getting rich off of all you idiots. Rush is doing the same thing. You know what they say about fools, there is one born every minute and you be the fools. You are such easy picken's and they laugh all the way to the bank. You criticize Obama and what are any of your senators and reps doing for you in Washington. Obama is not a dictator. They should be doing plenty for you but they do nothing. Just give them your vote and they laugh at you too. You can criticize Obama all you want. He is far from perfect and we criticize him too but the difference is we live in the real world and you folks live in never never land and you are being played for fools. Keep on believing all the stuff they are feeding you. Obviously you are all far too lazy to educate yourselves or come out of the outback where you all live. Put a helmet on too 'cause the sky is falling.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very well said, Cheeky!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> dumb, very dumb. Now the rapes are being reported more readily and not even all of them yet, before they were being railroaded. Had it been handled properly we would not have a military scandal. Reports by victims have either been totally ignored or covered up for a long, long time. Good try, LTL but gotcha and again as usual.


Very mature answer. Next time it will be nee nee nee nee na na.

He has been president for over 5 years, yet rapes are increasing. So are you saying that he has been ignoring or covering up rape reports for 5 years? If his policy was so good, the rape rates should be going down not going up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Very mature answer. Next time it will be nee nee nee nee na na.
> 
> He has been president for over 5 years, yet rapes are increasing. So are you saying that he has been ignoring or covering up rape reports for 5 years? If his policy was so good, the rape rates should be going down not going up.


So you are blaming the presidents for rape rates going up?
Did you not research this? Obviously not or your comments wouldn't be so laughable.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes big mouth. Where is your outrage you big phony. You make me laugh. Do you care about blacks. No you hate them. You are so stupid you don't think anybody out here doesn't see what you bigots post out on D&P and what your "reliable" sources are. I have checked out the c--p you read and it is the most hateful, racist and ignorant stuff I have ever seen. You treat Glenn Beck like he is the second coming and all he is doing is getting rich off of all you idiots. Rush is doing the same thing. You know what they say about fools, there is one born every minute and you be the fools. You are such easy picken's and they laugh all the way to the bank. You criticize Obama and what are any of your senators and reps doing for you in Washington. Obama is not a dictator. They should be doing plenty for you but they do nothing. Just give them your vote and they laugh at you too. You can criticize Obama all you want. He is far from perfect and we criticize him too but the difference is we live in the real world and you folks live in never never land and you are being played for fools. Keep on believing all the stuff they are feeding you. Obviously you are all far too lazy to educate yourselves or come out of the outback where you all live. Put a helmet on too 'cause the sky is falling.


tsk tsk, still with the name calling. But is more appalling is that you are so desperate for your feeble attempts to support Obama is that you out right lie and make slanderous statements. I don't hate any group of people. I don't hate anyone at all. I may disagree strongly with some people, but not hate them. Slandering me by calling me a racist only shows everyone how pathetic you truly are. I pray for you, and wish that you find peace in your dark soul. May the color of someone's skin not color your opinion of them, or in my case lack of color.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, still with the name calling. But is more appalling is that you are so desperate for your feeble attempts to support Obama is that you out right lie and make slanderous statements. I don't hate any group of people. I don't hate anyone at all. I may disagree strongly with some people, but not hate them. Slandering me by calling me a racist only shows everyone how pathetic you truly are. I pray for you, and wish that you find peace in your dark soul. May the color of someone's skin not color your opinion of them, or in my case lack of color.


And Curtain!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Very mature answer. Next time it will be nee nee nee nee na na.
> 
> He has been president for over 5 years, yet rapes are increasing. So are you saying that he has been ignoring or covering up rape reports for 5 years? If his policy was so good, the rape rates should be going down not going up.


lovethelaje
not too swift are you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, still with the name calling. But is more appalling is that you are so desperate for your feeble attempts to support Obama is that you out right lie and make slanderous statements. I don't hate any group of people. I don't hate anyone at all. I may disagree strongly with some people, but not hate them. Slandering me by calling me a racist only shows everyone how pathetic you truly are. I pray for you, and wish that you find peace in your dark soul. May the color of someone's skin not color your opinion of them, or in my case lack of color.


lovethelake
you can't recognize hate because that is all your life is and you have come to believe that your behavior is normal. It isn't, it is hate through and through. But that is your problem not ours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Very mature answer. Next time it will be nee nee nee nee na na.
> 
> He has been president for over 5 years, yet rapes are increasing. So are you saying that he has been ignoring or covering up rape reports for 5 years? If his policy was so good, the rape rates should be going down not going up.


lovethelake
you are dumber than a XXXXXXXX.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Praise God - Peace and Quiet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, it is peaceful isn't it?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty, I can't forget the rapes of women in the military and I am especially glad that some are brave enough to speak out. They are real heroes and I hope they serve as an example to other women to speak out until nothing can stop radical reform to protect women in the military. One of my nieces is a Coastie and has had a good experience in that service. She's definetly in for the long haul with a branch of our military that has several rough and dangerous responsibilities. 

I will add that we also need to know more about various hazing rituals and sexual assaults men experience in the military. For both women and men there is a strong culture of keeping one's mouth shut. The more military personnel who speak out, the better.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I really don't care what you are or are not. But you claimed to be part (PART) Native American and made a big fuss about it and all of a sudden you are 100% Native American? Never have known anyone being able to change his/her genes. Has it become advantages to claim being Native American? More to gain, when higher percentage? Very interesting.


Maybe when there's a tribal casino involved...Karen N.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What maks you believe there are more rapes instead of more military women speaking out about what was done to them? The numbers of rapes in the general population seemed to go up when more and more survivors of rape spoke out. There weren't more rapes, there was more reporting.


lovethelake said:


> True and it is being handled in the proper venue.
> Why don't you address the reasons there are more rapes now that Obama is president, than when Bush was president


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What in the world is the purpose of your rant? Do you think it will do any good or aren't you near a pillow you could punch out until you calm down? Join a gym and use the punching bags there instead ranting to no avail here. You've ranted and raved on the last couple of pages. What a waste of time and energy.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes big mouth. Where is your outrage you big phony. You make me laugh. Do you care about blacks. No you hate them. You are so stupid you don't think anybody out here doesn't see what you bigots post out on D&P and what your "reliable" sources are. I have checked out the c--p you read and it is the most hateful, racist and ignorant stuff I have ever seen. You treat Glenn Beck like he is the second coming and all he is doing is getting rich off of all you idiots. Rush is doing the same thing. You know what they say about fools, there is one born every minute and you be the fools. You are such easy picken's and they laugh all the way to the bank. You criticize Obama and what are any of your senators and reps doing for you in Washington. Obama is not a dictator. They should be doing plenty for you but they do nothing. Just give them your vote and they laugh at you too. You can criticize Obama all you want. He is far from perfect and we criticize him too but the difference is we live in the real world and you folks live in never never land and you are being played for fools. Keep on believing all the stuff they are feeding you. Obviously you are all far too lazy to educate yourselves or come out of the outback where you all live. Put a helmet on too 'cause the sky is falling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE Military Rape Issue.

My honest opinion is that there are many in the AG who are honest, reputable people. I also feel from the bottom of my heart that there is something rotten against those who charge others with assault of any kind in the military. This does not do credit to our military as a whole. The system is a mess. It needs outside help and full punishment for all guilty parties, regardless of rank.....especially others implicated in the cover-up. I'm sure the honest, reputable people in AG are frustrated too.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Including GW's hubby who assists the AG in the military? That is not nice, innocent until proven guilty even in a military tribunal.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

These rapes have always been greatly under-reported because of retribution against the victim. I believe this is an internal problem with the military. That is why the cases should be moved to civilian justice system. I don't see blaming any president.



lovethelake said:


> True and it is being handled in the proper venue.
> 
> Why don't you address the reasons there are more rapes now that Obama is president, than when Bush was president


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you wondered why he/she is staying in your yard? Do be careful.



Janeway said:


> Her problem is she has not picked up her Rattlesnake from my yard. He has a very bad temper as he still bites!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Reminds me of the pedophile priests. The real problems came from the cover-up attempts.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> dumb, very dumb. Now the rapes are being reported more readily and not even all of them yet, before they were being railroaded. Had it been handled properly we would not have a military scandal. Reports by victims have either been totally ignored or covered up for a long, long time. Good try, LTL but gotcha and again as usual.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You forgot mine....or perhaps you haven't found her yet. The babies are especially dangerous....full load of venom and don't hold back. Older rattlers are more defensive.



Janeway said:


> That is a good one--are you missing a Rattlesnake too. Sorry as I only have found three that belongs to Cheeky, Bratty & Huck. Guess yours will be number four. Those rascals bite!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Solowey what are you trying to say? The Civil War is over and done and thank God the North won and slavery was abolished. The 1st and 2nd WW's are history, Vietnam, Desert Storm, Iraq and Benghazi. Can you bring any of the people who died in any of these events back to life? No. You better check out all the trouble Issa is in over his witch hunt.  Seems he told a few lies and he got caught. Are you concerned about that? Of course not because it won't further your agenda. If you are so concerned about what happened have you followed the hearings and what has come out of them? If you don't like the way things are going call Mr. Issa, send him an email or write a letter. After you have done all those things because you are so concerned come back and give us the details concerning your contact with Mr. Issa and let us know what he had to say. I would love to hear it. Coming out on a blog and repeating Benghazi over and over again is not doing anyone any good is it? I think you keep tossing it out there because the right has got nothing to say. Why not check out Glenn Beck and the Blaze and see if he has any new talking points for you to discuss.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Cheeky! Right to the point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes big mouth. Where is your outrage you big phony. You make me laugh. Do you care about blacks. No you hate them. You are so stupid you don't think anybody out here doesn't see what you bigots post out on D&P and what your "reliable" sources are. I have checked out the c--p you read and it is the most hateful, racist and ignorant stuff I have ever seen. You treat Glenn Beck like he is the second coming and all he is doing is getting rich off of all you idiots. Rush is doing the same thing. You know what they say about fools, there is one born every minute and you be the fools. You are such easy picken's and they laugh all the way to the bank. You criticize Obama and what are any of your senators and reps doing for you in Washington. Obama is not a dictator. They should be doing plenty for you but they do nothing. Just give them your vote and they laugh at you too. You can criticize Obama all you want. He is far from perfect and we criticize him too but the difference is we live in the real world and you folks live in never never land and you are being played for fools. Keep on believing all the stuff they are feeding you. Obviously you are all far too lazy to educate yourselves or come out of the outback where you all live. Put a helmet on too 'cause the sky is falling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, Cheeky.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, still with the name calling. But is more appalling is that you are so desperate for your feeble attempts to support Obama is that you out right lie and make slanderous statements. I don't hate any group of people. I don't hate anyone at all. I may disagree strongly with some people, but not hate them. Slandering me by calling me a racist only shows everyone how pathetic you truly are. I pray for you, and wish that you find peace in your dark soul. May the color of someone's skin not color your opinion of them, or in my case lack of color.


I would add your lack of sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure you will be spouting off and annoying everyone. No peace or quiet.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Praise God - Peace and Quiet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As I recall MIB, you brought this problem to our attention. Thank you so much.



MaidInBedlam said:


> BrattyPatty, I can't forget the rapes of women in the military and I am especially glad that some are brave enough to speak out. They are real heroes and I hope they serve as an example to other women to speak out until nothing can stop radical reform to protect women in the military. One of my nieces is a Coastie and has had a good experience in that service. She's definetly in for the long haul with a branch of our military that has several rough and dangerous responsibilities.
> 
> I will add that we also need to know more about various hazing rituals and sexual assaults men experience in the military. For both women and men there is a strong culture of keeping one's mouth shut. The more military personnel who speak out, the better.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huh? Me? Brain rot causes me to forget if I did any such thing, and leaves me wondering if you're being a bit disingenuous...


damemary said:


> As I recall MIB, you brought this problem to our attention. Thank you so much.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not me. I thought it was you. My brain gets foggy sometime. Sorry.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Huh? Me? Brain rot causes me to forget if I did any such thing, and leaves me wondering if you're being a bit disingenuous...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm sure you will be spouting off and annoying everyone. No peace or quiet.


Talking to yourself again I see. Don't respond or read if you want quiet. The rest of us would appreciate it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So you are blaming the presidents for rape rates going up?
> Did you not research this? Obviously not or your comments wouldn't be so laughable.


OMG - beyond reason. Blaming the President for rapes occurring in the military. Another try at making him a scapegoat. Dear me.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> These rapes have always been greatly under-reported because of retribution against the victim. I believe this is an internal problem with the military. That is why the cases should be moved to civilian justice system. I don't see blaming any president.


I believe you are correct. My sister-in-law retired from the military - she trained helicopter combat pilots - and while she was not raped, there was some harassment and other unpleasantness.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Reminds me of the pedophile priests. The real problems came from the cover-up attempts.


And still continues because the church allows it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This latest Weiner scandal makes me believe that it is the Democratic Party that degrades women. Why would women 'stand by their man' when he has affairs and could care less about the impact on them. Can these women only have a full life through their husbands and can't make it on their own? Is Hillary not intelligent enough to make it on her own, or did she have to stay with Bill to get something? What does Weiner's wife gain by staying and being humiliated over and over again, knowing she is not important to Anthony.

At least Maria left Arnold as soon as she could. I respect her for that.

Wonder how Geraldo's wife/girlfriend..... feels about his towel picture.

Have these women no pride about themselves and lack so much self worth that they need this public humiliation?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This latest Weiner scandal makes me believe that it is the Democratic Party that degrades women. Why would women 'stand by their man' when he has affairs and could care less about the impact on them. Can these women only have a full life through their husbands and can't make it on their own? Is Hillary not intelligent enough to make it on her own, or did she have to stay with Bill to get something? What does Weiner's wife gain by staying and being humiliated over and over again, knowing she is not important to Anthony.
> 
> At least Maria left Arnold as soon as she could. I respect her for that.
> 
> ...


Good point!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Maybe when there's a tribal casino involved...Karen N.


If you have not been reading this thread, then you do not know that yes at first I did not say I'm 100% Native American Apache Indian, but these women on the Left continue to harass me about it.

So here you are making a slur about me with a tribal casino without even bothering to know me as I was not reared on a reservation, was not taught the native Apache Language, do not get a stipend (which I'm entitled) and my grandparents were forced to become Christians, speak English and my parents were followed by the USA Government until their deaths because they did not live on a reservation.

So Karen N. you owe me an apology for your rude remark! You see you too hate me for being Indian. Talk about discrimination. What is your race? Or are you ashamed that your families came here on a boat? My family were born here for generations!

Get real knowledge about the American Indian's or keep your mouth shut as I'm a true born American Citizen!

I hold a BS degree in Accounting with a minor in Economics and a Me in Higher Education that I worked to pay for that education without loans or grants.

Can you say the same thing? Did you even finish high school and do you get a monthly Welfare check. You definitely are not educated by your remark!

I am on disability with a terminal illness and will defend my nationality to the end. So if you cannot say anything nice to me, then NEVER make any ugly remarks about me again!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good point!


What is even more sickening is that the Dems say that the Republicans are waging war on women. It is the Dems that have no respect for women, use, abuse and then toss away. Then you have Charlie Wrangle supporting Weiner.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If you have not been reading this thread, then you do not know that yes at first I did not say I'm 100% Native American Apache Indian, but these women on the Left continue to harass me about it.
> 
> So here you are making a slur about me with a tribal casino without even bothering to know me as I was not reared on a reservation, was not taught the native Apache Language, do not get a stipend (which I'm entitled) and my grandparents were forced to become Christians, speak English and my parents were followed by the USA Government until their deaths because they did not live on a reservation.
> 
> ...


You go girl. I admire you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> You forgot mine....or perhaps you haven't found her yet. The babies are especially dangerous....full load of venom and don't hold back. Older rattlers are more defensive.


I will search the yard for your baby Rattlesnakes as I'm sure they will bite as their master does. Sorry I did not mean to leave you out so thanks for reminding me, hugs.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey borrow any terrier, and you will have enough snake skin to make a pair of boots. They are fearless and were bred to kill vermin. Or get a mongoose, they are good for snake killing too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You go girl. I admire you


Sorry, but I'm tired of clueless people making bad remarks. That has to be the dumbest woman ever--talk about racism--bet she is also one of those "brown" people to have made such a slur!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey borrow any terrier, and you will have enough snake skin to make a pair of boots. They are fearless and were bred to kill vermin. Or get a mongoose, they are good for snake killing too


Yes good idea, but if cannot find the baby Rattlesnakes, I will simply box up the 5 adults I found to ship them to Minnesota as don't want the pretend vacationers to miss their pets!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you wondered why he/she is staying in your yard? Do be careful.


Because you put them there as you "bite" with every word!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey borrow any terrier, and you will have enough snake skin to make a pair of boots. They are fearless and were bred to kill vermin. Or get a mongoose, they are good for snake killing too


Oh great snakeskin Prada's! Newest fashion! Thanks for the idea as I won't box them up for their mock vacation.

Today is Wednesday, thought they were going to "fly" out today!!! Doesn't add up as Cheeky, Bratty, Dame, & of course Huck are still on here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If you have not been reading this thread, then you do not know that yes at first I did not say I'm 100% Native American Apache Indian, but these women on the Left continue to harass me about it.
> 
> So here you are making a slur about me with a tribal casino without even bothering to know me as I was not reared on a reservation, was not taught the native Apache Language, do not get a stipend (which I'm entitled) and my grandparents were forced to become Christians, speak English and my parents were followed by the USA Government until their deaths because they did not live on a reservation.
> 
> ...


I second that motion!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I second that motion!


Thank you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane the reason they attack you is because you are not a victim. And Dems only like victims


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This latest Weiner scandal makes me believe that it is the Democratic Party that degrades women. Why would women 'stand by their man' when he has affairs and could care less about the impact on them. Can these women only have a full life through their husbands and can't make it on their own? Is Hillary not intelligent enough to make it on her own, or did she have to stay with Bill to get something? What does Weiner's wife gain by staying and being humiliated over and over again, knowing she is not important to Anthony.
> 
> At least Maria left Arnold as soon as she could. I respect her for that.
> 
> ...


Not saying it is a party issue but how sad is this? It was so evident in that poor woman's face that she did not support his idiot in any fashion.

However, Maria is back with Arnold. Read that the other day.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> If you have not been reading this thread, then you do not know that yes at first I did not say I'm 100% Native American Apache Indian, but these women on the Left continue to harass me about it.
> 
> So here you are making a slur about me with a tribal casino without even bothering to know me as I was not reared on a reservation, was not taught the native Apache Language, do not get a stipend (which I'm entitled) and my grandparents were forced to become Christians, speak English and my parents were followed by the USA Government until their deaths because they did not live on a reservation.
> 
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Nobody harasses you - nobody denigrates you. It is admirable that you are 100% American Indian but you do tend to use that to your advantage. I'm not sure what you hope to gain by stating this fact over and over and over. You are eligible for legitimate government aid and if you choose not to take it then it is your loss. So do please retire this tirade.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, but I'm tired of clueless people making bad remarks. That has to be the dumbest woman ever--talk about racism--bet she is also one of those "brown" people to have made such a slur!


Seriously, you are calling someone brown? What color are you?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Jane the reason they attack you is because you are not a victim. And Dems only like victims


She is a victim of her own making when she so desires and that seems to be fairly often. Her mantra is "Woe is me...I'm American Indian and I am being picked on." NOT!! Pitiful...truly pitiful.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> She is a victim of her own making when she so desires and that seems to be fairly often. Her mantra is "Woe is me...I'm American Indian and I am being picked on." NOT!! Pitiful...truly pitiful.


You are so off base. She never said that, and if she did it was in jest. You do not know her at all. Her heritage was part of a conversation about ourselves. I will let out a secret............................I am a Catholic, an American, I am of a mixed heritage (Irish and German), I am female, and something super secret, I am tall. There, I feel so much better sharing my secrets. Get a life


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone watch or hear Obama's speech yesterday? I heard it while in my car. I could not tell if it was live or one of his campaign speeches from 5 years ago. They all sound the same. A bunch of 'shoulds' but nothing about 'how' It is the same speech that has us in $17,000,000,000 debt. It is the same speech that has 50,000,000 on food stamps. It is the same speech that has no job growth. Absolutely no substance just a bunch of hot air.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Before I run errands, I just wanted to say hello. I have been so very saddened by the racial slurs and gross cartoons that I couldn't even respond. What is even sadder is that the administration approves of such language by allowing such items to remain on this site.

I am so happy that my friends here have not forgotten Benghazi. I am happy that my friends seem to be having fun. Just got in the mail a new book in the mail and just so happened to have yarn for a project I want to try. 

Keep knitting, never forget and always be thankful for the blessings God has chosen to give us


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Nobody harasses you - nobody denigrates you. It is admirable that you are 100% American Indian but you do tend to use that to your advantage. I'm not sure what you hope to gain by stating this fact over and over and over. You are eligible for legitimate government aid and if you choose not to take it then it is your loss. So do please retire this tirade.


OK, but it made me angry when that idiot made the slur about the casino's. So why didn't you chew on her instead of sending me your message.

I have an attorney & financial planner looking into some stocks my dad gave me years ago & they are also checking on a monthly stipend from my ancestors as I have barely been able to keep my head above water financially!

I won't mention my race if you promise to chew on people when they slur me one way or the other. Is it a deal?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> She is a victim of her own making when she so desires and that seems to be fairly often. Her mantra is "Woe is me...I'm American Indian and I am being picked on." NOT!! Pitiful...truly pitiful.


You are one pitiful human being as you are ashamed of your race is why you don't reveal it. I'm not ashamed of mine but know how people love to hate the Native American Indians even today.

I did not deserve her remarks so why have you also decided that I'm the one who stepped out of line by replying to her? Think about it as you must feel the same as she does about NAI's or you would not have taken her side by replying that I use my race when it is convenient.

Why did you not defend me as I would think since you are black, you would have understood my feelings!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It'll be quiet and maybe even peaceful around here for a few days whether vacationing ladies are having a real or pretend vacation. Maybe there'll even be some unbroken discussion of important issue of the day without the detours to trade insults.

What's sad is that when the vacationing ladies are back again, things will go back to the same old same old. Most of the people who participate here, in LOLL and D&P have done some mudslinging at one time or another, myself included.

Everyone is aware of my feeble attempts to encourage an end to the mudslinging. We could stop it but I bet it won't stop because no one really wants it to stop. It's too much fun, and that's the saddest thing about it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It'll be quiet and maybe even peaceful around here for a few days whether vacationing ladies are having a real or pretend vacation. Maybe there'll even be some unbroken discussion of important issue of the day without the detours to trade insults.
> 
> What's sad is that when the vacationing ladies are back again, things will go back to the same old same old. Most of the people who participate here, in LOLL and D&P have done some mudslinging at one time or another, myself included.
> 
> Everyone is aware of my feeble attempts to encourage an end to the mudslinging. We could stop it but I bet it won't stop because no one really wants it to stop. It's too much fun, and that's the saddest thing about it.


Truly, it's not fun at all and reading some of the posts is depressing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Anyone watch or hear Obama's speech yesterday? I heard it while in my car. I could not tell if it was live or one of his campaign speeches from 5 years ago. They all sound the same. A bunch of 'shoulds' but nothing about 'how' It is the same speech that has us in $17,000,000,000 debt. It is the same speech that has 50,000,000 on food stamps. It is the same speech that has no job growth. Absolutely no substance just a bunch of hot air.


I heard the speech. Nothing new, everything old. Same old excuses used over the last 5 years. No new ideas to solve the nation's problem. Maybe the speech writers (who themselves must be so bored writing these speeches) took the "best of" all Obama's speeches and put that together. When you don't want to fix the economy, they why pretend you do. Who is he trying to impress with this "new found interest" in the economy? His base doesn't listen, they just follow along because they are told to.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

700 MILLION DOLLARS

That is the sum of Obama's new campaign to try and sell Obamacare to the young and healthy. We know it will be more like 1 billion, but what's a few hundred million more or less when we have to borrow it?

The Obama Administration will be targeting everyplace the younger crowd, the 18-35 yr. olds group) go to advertise Obamacare. The beach, concerts, sporting events, etc. He's even getting Hollywood involved. Like that group has a brain in their collective heads. At least the NFL and many NHL teams have refused to participate.

It was reported that they need 2.7M young people to sign up for Obamacare to get the number it needs to work. The young are resisting because they know their rates are going to be high, much higher than originally told.

Obamacare is falling apart and the administration is trying a last ditch effort to see it through.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you know that since Obama has been elected race relations have dropped over 27%. Wasn't he suppose to have been the great uniter?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It'll be quiet and maybe even peaceful around here for a few days whether vacationing ladies are having a real or pretend vacation. Maybe there'll even be some unbroken discussion of important issue of the day without the detours to trade insults.
> 
> What's sad is that when the vacationing ladies are back again, things will go back to the same old same old. Most of the people who participate here, in LOLL and D&P have done some mudslinging at one time or another, myself included.
> 
> Everyone is aware of my feeble attempts to encourage an end to the mudslinging. We could stop it but I bet it won't stop because no one really wants it to stop. It's too much fun, and that's the saddest thing about it.


Seattle the attacks that come from the left are vicious. They fling racial slurs and accusations. The name calling and bullying is unprecedented. If I had not been reading your comments for months, your above comment would have been welcomed. But sadly, I personally do not trust you. You have been vicious to many of us on the right. I do not know what you can do to prove to me that you are sincere. So I will wait and see,, that is the best I can do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that since Obama has been elected race relations have dropped over 27%. Wasn't he suppose to have been the great uniter?


That's what the media labeled him. He is just "The Great Pretender".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Everyone is aware of my feeble attempts to encourage an end to the mudslinging. We could stop it but I bet it won't stop because no one really wants it to stop. It's too much fun, and that's the saddest thing about it.


Your attempts have been feeble, because you were not sincere. How long did these attempts last? A few hours at most. You, like many others, do not mean what you say. How can you expect any other outcome?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Another example of how Dems disrespect women.

6 women found George Z Not Guilty
the judge was female

So are they saying that those women were too stupid to do the right thing?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Another example of how Dems disrespect women.
> 
> 6 women found George Z Not Guilty
> the judge was female
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Seriously, you are calling someone brown? What color are you?


Well, sweetheart you don't seem to like being called Black so maybe you are brown!

I'm known as a red woman! Hat color are you or you ashamed!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Before I run errands, I just wanted to say hello. I have been so very saddened by the racial slurs and gross cartoons that I couldn't even respond. What is even sadder is that the administration approves of such language by allowing such items to remain on this site.
> 
> I am so happy that my friends here have not forgotten Benghazi. I am happy that my friends seem to be having fun. Just got in the mail a new book in the mail and just so happened to have yarn for a project I want to try.
> 
> Keep knitting, never forget and always be thankful for the blessings God has chosen to give us


Hello, lady as I have missed you so keep in touch as it sure is peaceful except for Seattle, & GW.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Seattle the attacks that come from the left are vicious. They fling racial slurs and accusations. The name calling and bullying is unprecedented. If I had not been reading your comments for months, your above comment would have been welcomed. But sadly, I personally do not trust you. You have been vicious to many of us on the right. I do not know what you can do to prove to me that you are sincere. So I will wait and see,, that is the best I can do.


You are right not to trust Seattle as she enjoys being nice then she becomes vicious as the rest of the Lefties. I won't reply to her again because she tricked me 2 times but no more! 1st time her fault, 2nd time my fault for trusting her so learned the hard way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huma And Hillary - Peas And Carrots
Written by Mockarena

So as anyone who isnt living under a rock knows, Huma Abedin, long-suffering wife of Anthony McSextingson, is standing by her man, and following riiiiiight in the footsteps of her former boss and mentor.

I dont know about you all, but I am basically repulsed by how both of these women have handled their respective husbands scandals. On one hand, Im disgusted that they're staying with men who so clearly have no respect for them, but Im also disgusted if they're staying for their own personal gain. Honestly  I dont see a middle ground here. These are not women who are simply devoted to their marriages. These are two women hungry for power, and when they see their husbands as tickets to that power, then they dont care about fidelity and integrity and emotional commitment. 

The alternative is that theyre just total doormats who simply willingly allow themselves to be walked all over and humiliated.

No matter how you slice it, theyre despicable.

And if youre a person even REMOTELY considering voting for Anthony Weiner for mayor in NYC, you are an idiot. Im not suggesting that people who cheat are incapable of leading, but I AM saying that people who cheat, and then lie about it, and then blame someone else for it, and then apologize for it, and then resign over it, and then continue to do it, and then announce a new campaign without mentioning the continuation of it, and then apologize again for it when theyre forced to by the media, CANNOT BE TRUSTED TO CONTROL THEIR BEHAVIOR.

This isnt about a one night stand. This is about compulsive, repetitive behavior that is so MINDBLOWINGLY STUPID given this age of technology, that people simply need to realize that if Anthony Weiner cannot be trusted to use his brain about this, he certainly cant be trusted to use it on Actual Leadership. The guy has NO INTEGRITY.

And you know whats sad? Integrity may not matter to NYCers, and they might vote this clown in regardless. 

Meanwhile, Huma is allowing herself to look completely foolish by believing in a guy who has repetitively lied to her, and HELPING him try to get elected. 

How do liberal feminists spin that?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huma And Hillary - Peas And Carrots
> Written by Mockarena
> 
> So as anyone who isnt living under a rock knows, Huma Abedin, long-suffering wife of Anthony McSextingson, is standing by her man, and following riiiiiight in the footsteps of her former boss and mentor.
> ...


Yes, all true.

Democratic ticket in 2016

Wiener/Holder


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, all true.
> 
> Democratic ticket in 2016
> 
> Wiener/Holder


SNORTING OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN

I can't believe you went down that road. Hilarious


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huma And Hillary - Peas And Carrots
> Written by Mockarena
> 
> So as anyone who isnt living under a rock knows, Huma Abedin, long-suffering wife of Anthony McSextingson, is standing by her man, and following riiiiiight in the footsteps of her former boss and mentor.
> ...


The same way they applauded Hilary.

Hey NY is a great place. Isn't the ex Governor (because of a prostitution ring) also running again for office.

I think the Big Apple is totally rotten to the core


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS:

What about Geraldo? GROSS


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PSS:

Set your DVR's for 10 o'clock tonight. Greta on Fox Cable News will have a segment on one of the murdered Americas in Benghazi


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS:
> 
> What about Geraldo? GROSS


What did Geraldo do this time?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The same way they applauded Hilary.
> 
> Hey NY is a great place. Isn't the ex Governor (because of a prostitution ring) also running again for office.
> 
> I think the Big Apple is totally rotten to the core


Yes, very true.

When my daughter lived in DC, not very many people spoke English even then so I'm sure it is worse today. Even at Mickey D's! So around our WH foreigners have taken over. They can get low interest loans that we cannot!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What did Geraldo do this time?


He took a picture of himself in the bathroom, loosely holding a towel and said 70 is the new 50 and sent it over the internet.

Hard to watch him on the news with that burned into my eyes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, sex sells but sorry 70 is not the new 50.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, sex sells but sorry 70 is not the new 50.


Trust me, if you saw the picture you would be validated.
Just watched the taped Greta show last night. Unbelievable what she had on her show. Every segment tore at your heart


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huma And Hillary - Peas And Carrots
> Written by Mockarena
> 
> So as anyone who isnt living under a rock knows, Huma Abedin, long-suffering wife of Anthony McSextingson, is standing by her man, and following riiiiiight in the footsteps of her former boss and mentor.
> ...


They can't spin that. Hillary did stand by Bill, but to what cost? All her standing by her man did was place Chelsea right in the middle. She was the one that was actually hurt by all the jokes, the never ending hurtful remarks. You could hear it in her voice when she was campaigning for her mother. Both parents did this with their eyes open. Pitiful.

The same thing will happen to the Wiener's son. You can just imagine all the ribbing, nasty remarks and downright painful jokes this innocent child is going to have to endure while growing up. Again, pitiful. Both parents are doing this with their eyes open.

I can't feel sorry for these women, but I do feel for their children. HHS should take away the Wiener's child because this is a form of abuse.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw on the news that Weiner is taking a lot of heat from NY'rs and is dropping in the polls. What is it about the male Dems? Prostitution, immodest exposure, sexual assaults, and yet they are applauded.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

wrong post...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

How about someone saying something about the vanadalizing of the Lincoln Memorial. Aren't any of you outraged? I guess you righties aren't patriotic after all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How about someone saying something about the vanadalizing of the Lincoln Memorial. Aren't any of you outraged? I guess you righties aren't patriotic after all.


It was green paint, sounds like an environmental wacko to me or some lefty. No Republican would vandalize Lincoln's Memorial. Stop stirring up trouble where there is none. Why don't you wait and see who did it before commenting?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How about someone saying something about the vanadalizing of the Lincoln Memorial. Aren't any of you outraged? I guess you righties aren't patriotic after all.


Also, why don't you focus on the non-phony scandals? Where is your outrage over the deaths in Benghazi? Where is your outrage over the the border patrolman's murder because of Fast and Furious? Where is your outrage over the IRS scandal? Where is your outrage over the NSA tapping reporters and their families phones? Where is your outrage over having 50,000,000 people on Food Stamps? Where is your outrage over the lack of jobs? Where is your outrage over the lack of transparency by this administration? Where is your outrage over Holder and being still held in Contempt of Congress but is still out there trashing the Constitution?

There are far more to list, and maybe others can add. But the fact that Obama talks in the 3rd person; blaming Washington for the problems of our country? Isn't he in charge of our Country? His party is in control of two thirds of the government, where is his responsibility? Why is he out campaigning for Obamacare if people really want it.

He is a phony or totally inept to run our country


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Who cares about WHO did it? What in the world makes you think that to mention one crime means I've forgotten all the crimes you've listed in your 2 posts after mine about this crime? The point is that it was done at all, and every American should be outraged. Why aren't YOU? after all, Lincoln was a Republican.

You might like to think some tree-hugging granola eating leftie did it because the paint was green, and that no Republican could ever do such a thing, but this is the kind of crime ANY nut job could do. I'm not stirring up trouble, I'm asking why no one here is patriotic and outraged enough to say ANYTHING about such a serious crime. Get with the program, LTL and show your American spirit or remain looking as INCREDIBLY UNPATRIOTIC as you do right now. :thumbdown: :hunf: :thumbdown: 


lovethelake said:


> It was green paint, sounds like an environmental wacko to me or some lefty. No Republican would vandalize Lincoln's Memorial. Stop stirring up trouble where there is none. Why don't you wait and see who did it before commenting?[/quote
> 
> 
> MaidInBedlam said:
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Who cares about WHO did it? What in the world makes you think that to mention one crime means I've forgotten all the crimes you've listed in your 2 posts after mine about this crime? The point is that it was done at all, and every American should be outraged. Why aren't YOU? after all, Lincoln was a Republican.
> 
> You might like to think some tree-hugging granola eating leftie did it because the paint was green, and that no Republican could ever do such a thing, but this is the kind of crime ANY nut job could do. I'm not stirring up trouble, I'm asking why no one here is patriotic and outraged enough to say ANYTHING about such a serious crime. Get with the program, LTL and show your American spirit or remain looking as INCREDIBLY UNPATRIOTIC as you do right now. :thumbdown: :hunf: :thumbdown:


Paint can be removed. One's life cannot be restored. It is disgraceful to vandalize one of our monuments, but it can be restored without too much trouble. It is only paint. The other scandals are destroying this country and every request for information is being stonewalled by the administration. Now the administration is saying they are phony scandals. That is what I am outraged about.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What baloney!!! You entirely miss the signifiance of the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial. You're one more UNPARTIOTIC person who lives in the US. I hope you at least bothered to get a green card. You certainly aren't acting like a citizen of this country.


soloweygirl said:


> Paint can be removed. One's life cannot be restored. It is disgraceful to vandalize one of our monuments, but it can be restored without too much trouble. It is only paint. The other scandals are destroying this country and every request for information is being stonewalled by the administration. Now the administration is saying they are phony scandals. That is what I am outraged about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What baloney!!! You entirely miss the signifiance of the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial. You're one more UNPARTIOTIC person who lives in the US. I hope you at least bothered to get a green card. You certainly aren't acting like a citizen of this country.


Just because you couldn't/weren't allowed to attend the "trip" don't take it out on us. Have your tantrum someplace else, preferably where no one has to witness it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just because you couldn't/weren't allowed to attend the "trip" don't take it out on us. Have your tantrum someplace else, preferably where no one has to witness it.


So right. Wasn't Seattle the one a few days ago talking about how we need to play nice, and how she was going to stop all the nastiness?

I will bet dollar to donuts that the green spray paint had nothing to do with being unpatriotic. I would rather wait for all the facts before passing an emotional opinion that you know nothing about


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What baloney!!! You entirely miss the signifiance of the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial. You're one more UNPARTIOTIC person who lives in the US. I hope you at least bothered to get a green card. You certainly aren't acting like a citizen of this country.


green card = green paint a coincidence maybe not


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So right. Wasn't Seattle the one a few days ago talking about how we need to play nice, and how she was going to stop all the nastiness?
> 
> I will bet dollar to donuts that the green spray paint had nothing to do with being unpatriotic. I would rather wait for all the facts before passing an emotional opinion that you know nothing about


I guess that was just another of her feeble attempts. So sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

If Obama had a son, he would look like Trayvon Martin.

If Obama had a city, it would look like Detroit.

If Obama had a country, it would look like Cuba.

Quote from Scottie Nell Hughes.

Nothing else to add, speaks volumes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I found this hilarious while driving home today

The Clinton's are furious with Huma and Anthony for being compared to them. Don Schrieffer (sp) thought Weiner's behavior was disgusting. Other libs are begging him to leave the race. Don't they know how all of this is hurting Hilary.

I thought Hilary was praised for standing by her man. Isn't that what Huma is doing? As Hilary's disciple did she not learn from the best? So why aren't they standing up for Huma? Sure Slick Willy did not send out photos, but then again there was no Twitter. Who knows what images could have been burned into our eyes if there was.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hillary was praised, still is praised, for standing by her man. This only applies to Hillary. How dare another lib want to share in the limelight. There is not enough sympathy to go around for the libs to share the wealth. 

>>>>psst, the sympathy bank will go bankrupt and there isn't a bailout available. >>>>


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary was praised, still is praised, for standing by her man. This only applies to Hillary. How dare another lib want to share in the limelight. There is not enough sympathy to go around for the libs to share the wealth.
> 
> >>>>psst, the sympathy bank will go bankrupt and there isn't a bailout available. >>>>


I think that we should all investigate the reasons/justifications for Hilary's coronation for standing by her adulterous man and list them over the next day or so. Then when we have that list, let's see if they fit Huma. If they do, then Huma should be ascended to a throne at the right hand of Hilary. This way the royal couple can be adored together.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember Tammy Wynette song when came out? " Stand By Your Man ". This was before President got caught in the Oval Office. 
Hilliary came out with the statment she was not a stand by your man stay at home cookie baking women. Fun those words must have come back to haunt her. Just like her words about Benghazi will some day soon. "Let's Get Pass This."


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

One: I do not think she was smart enough to make it on her own and needed help from a man to obtain power

Two: I think she is not a feminist, because a feminist could have made it on her own education and hard work.

Three: I think she is a terrible mother to have not left Bill and put her daughter through all the public humiliation of Bill's adulterous acts.

Four: It is not a private matter when it become a matter of public record, and therefore should not be ignored.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Benghazi!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Five: Cattle futures


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> One: I do not think she was smart enough to make it on her own and needed help from a man to obtain power
> 
> Two: I think she is not a feminist, because a feminist could have made it on her own education and hard work.
> 
> ...


1) I think they planned their political careers as a team. He would go first and she would provide support, no matter what.

2)Agree.

3) They are both awful parents for putting Chelsea through all that garage. It was their choice to handle the scandals the way they did, without a care of what it would do to their daughter.

4) Once the affair was brought out in the open, it was no longer a private matter. (DUH) Bill lied to the American people over and over. Hillary stood there and said nothing. Her choice. He then admitted to the whole affair. She again said nothing, her choice.

There are many similarities between Huma's and Hillary's reactions to their man's sexual activities. Both men committed sexual acts. Both men denied doing so. Both men then admitted that they were involved. Weiner stated that it would never happen again. Bill stated no such thing. I'm not sure Huma can be placed beside Hillary on the podium. I still think Hillary has gone through more because she has been with Bill longer than Huma has been with Weiner.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> 1) I think they planned their political careers as a team. He would go first and she would provide support, no matter what.
> 
> 2)Agree.
> 
> ...


What sexual act did Weiner commit?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonder if Hilary and Bill's body bag count will be brought up again?

Hope that doesn't happen with the Weiners


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What sexual act did Weiner commit?


You have to be kidding! Don't you listen to any news?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have to be kidding! Don't you listen to any news?


What sex act?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonder how the IRS will handle Obamacare since the union members want nothing to do with the 'exchanges'? Teamsters are not happy either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder how the IRS will handle Obamacare since the union members want nothing to do with the 'exchanges'? Teamsters are not happy either.


Yes, I wonder too about this.

Good morning my Queen! It is misty here this am & foggy--right out of a horror movie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder how the IRS will handle Obamacare since the union members want nothing to do with the 'exchanges'? Teamsters are not happy either.


I am praying that Obamacare will go down the drain and be never heard of again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have to be kidding! Don't you listen to any news?


Janeway, this is a clue to how clueless some people are...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, this is a clue to how clueless some people are...


Yes!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes!


Please elaborate on the "sex acts" Weiner is guilty of. Did he have intercourse, anal sex, fellatio, cunnilingus? I agree he is stupid but I don't think he met or had sex with Miss Leathers. Can you have sex by texting? Telephone calls? Miss Leathers is hoping to make lots of money from this scandal. I wonder if that is just what she was planning on doing. I wouldn't vote for him because I feel that he has a psychological problem and we have enough politicians with psychological problems already, on both side of the aisle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Please elaborate on the "sex acts" Weiner is guilty of. Did he have intercourse, anal sex, fellatio, cunnilingus? I agree he is stupid but I don't think he met or had sex with Miss Leathers. Can you have sex by texting? Telephone calls? Miss Leathers is hoping to make lots of money from this scandal. I wonder if that is just what she was planning on doing. I wouldn't vote for him because I feel that he has a psychological problem and we have enough politicians with psychological problems already, on both side of the aisle.


Don't you think there is something wrong with this? It IS cheating on your spouse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Don't you think there is something wrong with this? It IS cheating on your spouse.


Just like she probably thinks there was nothing wrong with the other creep Democratic, Mr. "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just like she thinks there was nothing wrong with the other creep Democratic, Mr. "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


Right as always. Where are the values with this person? Seems like none. I think there is no basic, positive character with some of the people on this site. It figures.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right as always. Where are the values with this person? Seems like none. I think there is no basic, positive character with some of the people on this site. It figures.


You're right of course. Except neither you or I just learned that! Integrity, moral character, personal responsibility, charity, work ethic - ppfft - all void in these people. I've decided I no longer have the time or interest to respond to these type of people. We both know a lot of them ....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think you have to stretch the idea of what "sex acts" means. Weenie sent naked photos and messages about sex to women and probably masturbated over the results. Those would be the sex acts he committed. Because he did this with women other than his wife, he was cheating. He got caught once and still went ahead and did the same thing and got caught again. For someone running for political office, he sure doesn't seem to remember he should behave himself during his campaign (at the very least).

I agree with what you said, especially that this guy has a problem. I wouldn't vote for the guy if I was a New Yorker. What a creep! And he's giving hot dogs a bad name, too, if you like to call them weiners.

Things around here have, indeed, been qiuet as a tomb. Let's play a game and try to have some fun. Let's play "Guess My Avatar". Mine's there to start with, and anyone is free to guess what it is. Chnage your own avatars if that makes the game more fun. The ladies who vacation will be back pretty soon, and then there won't be any need for games.


rocky1991 said:


> Please elaborate on the "sex acts" Weiner is guilty of. Did he have intercourse, anal sex, fellatio, cunnilingus? I agree he is stupid but I don't think he met or had sex with Miss Leathers. Can you have sex by texting? Telephone calls? Miss Leathers is hoping to make lots of money from this scandal. I wonder if that is just what she was planning on doing. I wouldn't vote for him because I feel that he has a psychological problem and we have enough politicians with psychological problems already, on both side of the aisle.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Don't you think there is something wrong with this? It IS cheating on your spouse.


What happens between a couple is their business not mine or yours.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just like she probably thinks there was nothing wrong with the other creep Democratic, Mr. "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


How about Vitter, or Newt? Sanford et al.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think you have to stretch the idea of what "sex acts" means. Weenie sent naked photos and messages about sex to women and probably masturbated over the results. Those would be the sex acts he committed. Because he did this with women other than his wife, he was cheating. He got caught once and still went ahead and did the same thing and got caught again. For someone running for political office, he sure doesn't seem to remember he should behave himself during his campaign (at the very least).
> 
> I agree with what you said, especially that this guy has a problem. I wouldn't vote for the guy if I was a New Yorker. What a creep! And he's giving hot dogs a bad name, too, if you like to call them weiners.
> 
> Things around here have, indeed, been qiuet as a tomb. Let's play a game and try to have some fun. Let's play "Guess My Avatar". Mine's there to start with, and anyone is free to guess what it is. Chnage your own avatars if that makes the game more fun. The ladies who vacation will be back pretty soon, and then there won't be any need for games.


You know this information? How? Is masturbation wrong? Are fantasies wrong, if so, many people are guilty of cheating on their spouses. And please do not presume to judge me or my morals. You have no idea who I am or what I believe in. I do not like Weiner for other reasons other than his sexting texting or whatever he did, I do not want someone in office who is psychologically challenged, we already have enough of those in politics today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> How about Vitter, or Newt? Sanford et al.


How about re-reading my post above, you are one of "those type."

Make it a Great Day!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just like she probably thinks there was nothing wrong with the other creep Democratic, Mr. "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


You are correct about that. It is none of my business, or yours. It is between the Clintons,


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right as always. Where are the values with this person? Seems like none. I think there is no basic, positive character with some of the people on this site. It figures.


Where are your values judging me? Are you G-d or Satan? I o see your character clearly, you would hae done well during the Inquisition along with Janeway et al.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Where are your values judging me? Are you G-d or Satan? I o see your character clearly, you would hae done well during the Inquisition along with Janeway et al.


Boring, especially with all the misspellings.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder how the IRS will handle Obamacare since the union members want nothing to do with the 'exchanges'? Teamsters are not happy either.


I think it is absolutely hysterical that the IRS employees don't want Obamacare for themselves, even though they are responsible for administering it for everyone else. I think we should look for disgruntled IRS employees in the near future.

Just another example of a union trying to be exempt from a law that they spent so much time and resources supporting a few years ago. Federal employees should be required to enroll in the same Obamacare exchanges that millions of private citizens will have to. They should have to experience what the average taxpayer will experience in premium increases and limited flexibility. Since Obamacare is being forced down our throats, the whole country should be required to participate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Please elaborate on the "sex acts" Weiner is guilty of. Did he have intercourse, anal sex, fellatio, cunnilingus? I agree he is stupid but I don't think he met or had sex with Miss Leathers. Can you have sex by texting? Telephone calls? Miss Leathers is hoping to make lots of money from this scandal. I wonder if that is just what she was planning on doing. I wouldn't vote for him because I feel that he has a psychological problem and we have enough politicians with psychological problems already, on both side of the aisle.


Maybe sexual activities would have been a better description. Weiner didn't have sexual relations with Miss Leathers, but that does not mean he didn't have relations with someone other than his wife. He was just caught sending naked pictures of himself, who knows what else he as done. He lied before, so who would believe him anyway?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> You are correct about that. It is none of my business, or yours. It is between the Clintons,


Clinton made it the Country's business when he lied to us on national TV.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You are correct about that.  It is none of my business, or yours. It is between the Clintons,


You are so wrong, as usual. It BECAME your and my business when the President used public podiums, the public media outlets and public US Federal Courts of Law, sworn in under his name and under the title of The President of the United States as well as a licensed attorney-of-law to perjure himself.

No one said his acts were unlawful; his lies under the penalties or perjury were illegal and the business of every single US citizen.

No doubt you don't understand the USA is governed by the rule of law. Clinton now does since his license to practice law was taken from him, and he's the First USA President to ever be impeached. Did I mention what a creep he is and a Democratic to boot?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Boring, especially with all the misspellings.


I may have misspellings, however your criticism of me comes from a place of ignorance. You have no idea who I am or what is going on in my life. You have no idea that I am legally blind and it is very difficult for my to spell check in this forum. You LTL are gracious and all knowing and have a most compassionate heart, of course in your own mind and those minds of your acolytes. No need to respond, you and the others are most BORING and self serving. I do admire your wonderful Christian attitudes. jesus would be proud.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Clinton made it the Country's business when he lied to us on national TV.


He just did not consider it SEX, go figure. Still none of my business.,


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so wrong, as usual. It BECAME your and my business when the President used public podiums, the public media outlets and public US Federal Courts of Law, sworn in under his name and under the title of The President of the United States as well as a licensed attorney-of-law to perjure himself.
> 
> No one said his acts were unlawful; his lies under the penalties or perjury were illegal and the business of every single US citizen.
> 
> No doubt you don't understand the USA is governed by the rule of law. Clinton now does since his license to practice law was taken from him, and he's the First USA President to ever be impeached. Did I mention what a creep he is and a Democratic to boot?


Too too bad, it is over and done. In would vote for him again, and Hillary too. Get over it. His impeachment was a national joke to the rest of the world. Made us look even worse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nothing to get over. I explained why the creep became everyone's business; you cannot accept the truth.

Ask me if I care what the rest of the world thinks about the USA's impeachment of Clinton. 

I care about MY country; caring about others is not your business now is it (applying your logic)?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I may have misspellings, however your criticism of me comes from a place of ignorance. You have no idea who I am or what is going on in my life. You have no idea that I am legally blind and it is very difficult for my to spell check in this forum. You LTL are gracious and all knowing and have a most compassionate heart, of course in your own mind and those minds of your acolytes. No need to respond, you and the others are most BORING and self serving. I do admire your wonderful Christian attitudes. jesus would be proud.


I do not want to know you. Your words are all I need to know about your lack of character. You intentionally instigate and taunt people then throw out the handicapped victim card as a justification/excuse.

This constant identification the left has about being victims is boring too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey.....Clinton's impeachment did not make me look bad, did it make you look bad? Guess the joke is on his supporters.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope your prayer comes true. I wish I could be optimistic but Boehner is not taking the lead or doing a good job. It would appear he is becoming an o.



Lukelucy said:


> I am praying that Obamacare will go down the drain and be never heard of again.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

avatar game

Someone needs to find some friends in their back yard.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If it's good enough for the general public, it certainly should be good enough for our employees. Especially since we foot the bill.



soloweygirl said:


> I think it is absolutely hysterical that the IRS employees don't want Obamacare for themselves, even though they are responsible for administering it for everyone else. I think we should look for disgruntled IRS employees in the near future.
> 
> Just another example of a union trying to be exempt from a law that they spent so much time and resources supporting a few years ago. Federal employees should be required to enroll in the same Obamacare exchanges that millions of private citizens will have to. They should have to experience what the average taxpayer will experience in premium increases and limited flexibility. Since Obamacare is being forced down our throats, the whole country should be required to participate.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> avatar game
> 
> Someone needs to find some friends in their back yard.


Amen, Amen, Amen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What happens between a couple is their business not mine or yours.


Unless he's running for office.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Unless he's running for office.


Politicians in both political parties have had marital and sexual indiscretions. No one has the high ground on this issue.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Politicians in both political parties have had marital and sexual indiscretions. No one has the high ground on this issue.


Romney did not.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Romney did not.


However there are republicans who have, just as there have been democrats.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> However there are republicans who have, just as there have been democrats.


Wiener is a nut. He should not hold office. Heard him speak today on the tv. There is something wrong with him.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocky, there's really nothing so pathetic as responding to me without responding to what I actually said, I didn't judge you, say masturbation is wrong, that fantasies are wrong, or judge you and your morals. You might consider explaining who you are and what you believe if you're so incredibly sensitive as to completely misread what I said. You might even want to consider stating what you believe in if your goal is to be understood. Get a grip, dearie.


rocky1991 said:


> You know this information? How? Is masturbation wrong? Are fantasies wrong, if so, many people are guilty of cheating on their spouses. And please do not presume to judge me or my morals. You have no idea who I am or what I believe in. I do not like Weiner for other reasons other than his sexting texting or whatever he did, I do not want someone in office who is psychologically challenged, we already have enough of those in politics today.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Obamacare will be discussed on Hannity this Friday, set your DVR's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Obamacare will be discussed on Hannity this Friday, set your DVR's


I hope it will awaken the public to the great disaster it is.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Obamacare will be discussed on Hannity this Friday, set your DVR's


To "OFF"


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do not want to know you. Your words are all I need to know about your lack of character. You intentionally instigate and taunt people then throw out the handicapped victim card as a justification/excuse.
> 
> This constant identification the left has about being victims is boring too.


Tedious.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Unless he's running for office.


Not even then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I may have misspellings, however your criticism of me comes from a place of ignorance. You have no idea who I am or what is going on in my life. You have no idea that I am legally blind and it is very difficult for my to spell check in this forum. You LTL are gracious and all knowing and have a most compassionate heart, of course in your own mind and those minds of your acolytes. No need to respond, you and the others are most BORING and self serving. I do admire your wonderful Christian attitudes. jesus would be proud.


I am sorry Rocky about your being blind, and understand what you mean about your spelling, a few on the left have made fun of me about that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry Rocky about your being blind, and understand what you mean about your spelling, a few on the left have made fun of me about that.


Yes, I'm sorry to know about your eyes as everything depends on them. We all have disabilities in one way or the other.

I enjoy KP & have made many great friends here & have learned so much about many things (including crafts) & hope you are learning also.

Even though we differ in our political views, I'm sending prayers to you!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

God forbid that the Libs should be educated on ocare by listening to "The rest of the story". Let them wallow in ignorance if that's what they desire.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wallowing in ignorance is exactly the desire of the leadership of the Dem Party.

Based on the evidence in these threads; it's working!

Wonder if 'wallowing in ignorance' is specifically covered in Obamacare. 

I highly doubt it. The Libs are in trouble and don't even know it.

The irony of it all ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I look forward to enjoying the first act of the Dems play. But when the final curtain comes down the ignorance will meet it's revenge and hopefully sanity will prevail.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Wallowing in ignorance is exactly the desire of the Dem Party.
> 
> Based on the evidence in these threads; it's working!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://askmarion.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/dhimmitude-on-page-107-of-obamacare-bill-what-does-it-mean/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I look forward to enjoying the first act of the Dems play. But when the final curtain comes down the ignorance will meet it's revenge and hopefully sanity will prevail.


Are the tickets on sale yet? I cannot wait!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I read 300 pages when it first was available on line and got frustrated with all the 3.7.11, 5.24.12, etc that I had to give up. Also too much legalize to understand. I don't recall that word but their were references to exclusions.

I recently read how Muslims were exempt due to their laws related and opposed to insurance. At the time I wondered about the Catholics and other religions and their opposition to abortion, etc.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.everyjoe.com/2013/07/30/crime/jiamei-tian-photos-green-paint-chinese/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+b5media%2Feveryjoe+(EveryJoe)

So much for the over reaction for vandalism of the Lincoln Memorial and others. Mentally Ill Chinese lady in our country illegally is charged. So it was an illegal alien that vandalized our county's monuments; another reason for no amnesty, she needs to go bye bye


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

And here all the Libs were telling us it wasn't a punk and how unpatriotic we all were for not caring .... can we send them to China along with the illegal alien?

Did you notice that reporter said the illegal alien "talks" Mandarin rather than "speaks" Mandarin. Wonder if the reporter or the editor needs to be replaced.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

They are still working on a title. Will put you on the list. Accept all credit cards and all currencies.

They're also trying to determine if it will be listed as a comedy or tragedy. Present thought along the lines of first two acts being a tragedy and ending in comedic style with a happy conclusion.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Are the tickets on sale yet? I cannot wait!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> They are still working on a title. Will put you on the list. Accept all credit cards and all currencies.
> 
> They're also trying to determine if it will be listed as a comedy or tragedy. Present thought along the lines of first two acts being a tragedy and ending in comedic style with a happy conclusion.


Happy Conclusion? How would that be possible?

Title could be _Yin and Yang of Liberalism Caught Between Two Tales_

I'll be paying in either my Yuan or Yen (the Yin/Yang of currency) as I have no bias.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

LTL and KPG, I don't care who vandalized the Lincoln Memorial. My point was and is that no one exhibited any outrage or even concern about it. I think it's unpatriotic to ignore what happened. What else will you ignore? I suppose if one of your KKK friends managed to burn a cross on the White House lawn you'd be thrilled, but the White House isn't just where President Obama lives, It's the house a long line of Presidents have lived in. How about the Library of Congress? Is it OK with you if someone wanders in and starts ripping up books there? Maybe it'd be OK with you if someone took a hammer to the Vietnam Wall. 

Try loving your country and respecting its memorials and monuments. Have you figured out what memorial I've used for my avatar yet?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wallowing in ignorance is exactly the desire of the leadership of the Dem Party.
> 
> Based on the evidence in these threads; it's working!
> 
> ...


Laughable


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lovethelake:

Do you consider us both ignoring MIB an unpatriotic act? I don't.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> LTL and KPG, I don't care who vandalized the Lincoln Memorial. My point was and is that no one exhibited any outrage or even concern about it. I think it's unpatriotic to ignore what happened. What else will you ignore? I suppose if one of your KKK friends managed to burn a cross on the White House lawn you'd be thrilled, but the White House isn't just where President Obama lives, It's the house a long line of Presidents have lived in. How about the Library of Congress? Is it OK with you if someone wanders in and starts ripping up books there? Maybe it'd be OK with you if someone took a hammer to the Vietnam Wall.
> 
> Try loving your country and respecting its memorials and monuments. Have you figured out what memorial I've used for my avatar yet?


Sorry Sen Byrd was no friend of mine. And he was a Democrat that was in the KKK


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lovethelake:
> 
> Do you consider us both ignoring MIB an unpatriotic act? I don't.


nope

Gotta go and learn to TALK Mandarin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> nope
> 
> Gotta go and learn to TALK Mandarin.


 :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> If it's good enough for the general public, it certainly should be good enough for our employees. Especially since we foot the bill.


We might be footing quite a bit more. It appears that Detroit might require it's employees to enroll in Obamacare as part of their bankruptcy plans. If this works out for them, then other cities that have recently declared bankruptcy or those that are planning on doing so might also jump on this bandwagon. Talk about flooding the exchanges. I doubt Obamacare can handle the influx without prices skyrocketing. What would happen if Obamacare implodes? I bet that is something no one thought about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We might be footing quite a bit more. It appears that Detroit might require it's employees to enroll in Obamacare as part of their bankruptcy plans. If this works out for them, then other cities that have recently declared bankruptcy or those that are planning on doing so might also jump on this bandwagon. Talk about flooding the exchanges. I doubt Obamacare can handle the influx without prices skyrocketing. What would happen if Obamacare implodes? I bet that is something no one thought about.


I hope it implodes soon and goes away.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it implodes soon and goes away.


from your lips to God's ears


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> from your lips to God's ears


Lovethelake,

You make me laugh. I need a good one! Thanks.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Conclusion? How would that be possible?  The last act is The Repeal
> 
> Title could be _Yin and Yang of Liberalism Caught Between Two Tales
> 
> I'll be paying in either my Yuan or Yen (the Yin/Yang of currency) as I have no bias._


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sound the trumpets!

Let's skip the first half and intermission and go straight to the last act.

We'll still stay seated for the curtain call and then :-D _C E L E B R A T E good times, come on._ :-D


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry Sen Byrd was no friend of mine. And he was a Democrat that was in the KKK


Sen Byrd was a "who" not a that.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it implodes soon and goes away.


Puerile.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Puerile.


Good try with the big words, but that word is used to describe boys, like Obama


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Sen Byrd was a "who" not a that.


We don't correct grammar as we just write as I'm sure you will make mistakes too!

I'm sure she knew he was a "who" & not a "that" but why make it your business to tell her.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I had heard about the Obamaphone earlier in the day. Do you know that for each phone you pay for, there is a $2.50 TAX each month to pay for these "free phones" ? So if you have a land line and a cell phone you pay $5.00 X 12 = $60.00 a year to the government so that they can waste our money by giving out phones to people that do not qualify for them??????

Is this another PHONY scandal?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Dollars to the Dead. A new Obama PHONY scandals. Millions (almost a billion) given to dead people since Obama has been president


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Why does the White House staffers get a pass on Obamacare? Why is the head of the IRS not choosing Obamacare?

Where is the outrage that the program that the Obama Administration shoved down our throats but gives their friends a pass?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

You are so correct as yes, I pay $5.00 ea month for those phones. We have a security system is why the land phone & the cell for emergencies, but no texting.

Makes me angry! Also, I must do the Obamacare, but people in/around the WH do not!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good try with the big words, but that word is used to describe boys, like Obama


Describes you to a "T"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I had heard about the Obamaphone earlier in the day. Do you know that for each phone you pay for, there is a $2.50 TAX each month to pay for these "free phones" ? So if you have a land line and a cell phone you pay $5.00 X 12 = $60.00 a year to the government so that they can waste our money by giving out phones to people that do not qualify for them??????
> 
> Is this another PHONY scandal?


I heard that too. Grrrr. :hunf:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good try with the big words, but that word is used to describe boys, like Obama


LTL, you are making me laugh again. Yup. Big word and not used correctly - but it fits Obama. Thanks.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL, you are making me laugh again. Yup. Big word and not used correctly - but it fits Obama. Thanks.


Glad you had a chuckle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Glad you had a chuckle.


I look forward to more of your sense of humor.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I look forward to more of your sense of humor.


Be careful of what you wish for


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh looks like the radical Muslims are going to celebrate Obama's birthday by blowing up an embassy and not candles on a cake. Why else would he be running scared and close all those American consulates? Thought his magical apology tour got rid of all the terrorists because we are all now friends


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh looks like the radical Muslims are going to celebrate Obama's birthday by blowing up an embassy and not candles on a cake. Why else would he be running scared and close all those American consulates? Thought his magical apology tour got rid of all the terrorists because we are all now friends


My husband was saying that Putin thinks that Obama is very weak - and that is why what is going on in Russia with Snowden is happening.

Putin must be a smart, perceptive guy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Be careful of what you wish for


LTL,

I'll take your sense of humor any time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband was saying that Putin thinks that Obama is very weak - and that is why what is going on in Russia with Snowden is happening.
> 
> Putin must be a smart, perceptive guy.


A lot smarter than the Dems that voted for him


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> A lot smarter than the Dems that voted for him


Right!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband was saying that Putin thinks that Obama is very weak - and that is why what is going on in Russia with Snowden is happening.
> 
> Putin must be a smart, perceptive guy.


Perhaps corrupt??


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh looks like the radical Muslims are going to celebrate Obama's birthday by blowing up an embassy and not candles on a cake. Why else would he be running scared and close all those American consulates? Thought his magical apology tour got rid of all the terrorists because we are all now friends


What would Repugs say if he didn't close the embassies and something terrible happened? Of course you could blame him for that. You can thank also Bush for bringing all the Arab radicals together when we invaded Iraq. We didn't win the war, we united the Arabs. Way to go!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We don't correct grammar as we just write as I'm sure you will make mistakes too!
> 
> I'm sure she knew he was a "who" & not a "that" but why make it your business to tell her.


Because my misspellings were criticized. what's good for the goose is good for the gander, doncha think?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I had heard about the Obamaphone earlier in the day. Do you know that for each phone you pay for, there is a $2.50 TAX each month to pay for these "free phones" ? So if you have a land line and a cell phone you pay $5.00 X 12 = $60.00 a year to the government so that they can waste our money by giving out phones to people that do not qualify for them??????
> 
> Is this another PHONY scandal?


Read this link if you dare: http://www.freegovernmentcellphones.net/obama-phone
Get back to me if you cannot understand it. I'll try to simplify it for you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dollars to the Dead. A new Obama PHONY scandals. Millions (almost a billion) given to dead people since Obama has been president


How about farm subsidies to dead farmers? 
Bless the Repugs.

May I have the link to the billion given to dead people since Obama has been president? I tried to google it but couldn't find an answer.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> A lot smarter than the Dems that voted for him


How's that koolaid working out for you?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe Putin believes o to be stupid and does not respect him. He has been playing with him like a cat with a mouse. Putin is indeed very clever and smart.


Lukelucy said:


> My husband was saying that Putin thinks that Obama is very weak - and that is why what is going on in Russia with Snowden is happening.
> 
> Putin must be a smart, perceptive guy.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Possibly because more than half of the American public is opposed to it. It's a propaganda campaign.


joeysomma said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/lifeline-and-link-affordable-telephone-service-income-eligible-consumers
> 
> It looks like "Obamaphone" to me, just like the ACA is "Obamacare."
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe Putin believes o to be stupid and does not respect him. He has been playing with him like a cat with a mouse. Putin is indeed very clever and smart.


You got it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> How's that koolaid working out for you?


What is with the Koolaid? Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed again? Try the "Right" side it makes the day brighter!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What is with the Koolaid? Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed again? Try the "Right" side it makes the day brighter!


Their infernal black cloud of doom is brighter than the left? nonsense.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/lifeline-and-link-affordable-telephone-service-income-eligible-consumers
> 
> It looks like "Obamaphone" to me, just like the ACA is "Obamacare."
> 
> ...


I suppose you didn't read the comments following the article. read them. Don't believe everything that is printed, question and verify.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> What would Repugs say if he didn't close the embassies and something terrible happened? Of course you could blame him for that. You can thank also Bush for bringing all the Arab radicals together when we invaded Iraq. We didn't win the war, we united the Arabs. Way to go!!


All the terrorists have to do is wait a day and it will be business as usual. Closing the embassies down will not put an end to the threat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/lifeline-and-link-affordable-telephone-service-income-eligible-consumers
> 
> It looks like "Obamaphone" to me, just like the ACA is "Obamacare."
> 
> ...


They have to advertise it because they are losing their base payers. The 18-30 yr. old group do not want to purchase insurance and without them Obamacare can't function. This advertising is going to cost the taxpayer around 684M minimum.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All the terrorists have to do is wait a day and it will be business as usual. Closing the embassies down will not put an end to the threat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If the threat of terrorism is stopped for even one day, we should be glad. When we get back to business as usual we should be very afraid. I don't think anyone has said or believes that closing the embassies down for a month will put a permanent end to the threat of terrorism or terrorists acts as well..

Personally, I am very concerned about home-grown terrorists and what they might do because many of them look and act like the rest of us and haven't done anything that would put them under government scrutiny. Heck, they can even be under government scrutiny. The Boston Marathon bombing proved that.


soloweygirl said:


> All the terrorists have to do is wait a day and it will be business as usual. Closing the embassies down will not put an end to the threat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If the threat of terrorism is stopped for even one day, we should be glad. When we get back to business as usual we should be very afraid. I don't think anyone has said or believes that closing the embassies down for a month will put a permanent end to the threat of terrorism or terrorists acts as well..
> 
> Personally, I am very concerned about home-grown terrorists and what they might do because many of them look and act like the rest of us and haven't done anything that would put them under government scrutiny. Heck, they can even be under government scrutiny. The Boston Marathon bombing proved that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All the terrorists have to do is wait a day and it will be business as usual. Closing the embassies down will not put an end to the threat.


You seem to think closing embassies is the wrong way to deal with terrorists, is their a right way? It's easy to declare war on terrorists just difficult to implement. How does one fight a terrorist? Do you have a way? Please enlighten us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> You seem to think closing embassies is the wrong way to deal with terrorists, is their a right way? It's easy to declare war on terrorists just difficult to implement. How does one fight a terrorist? Do you have a way? Please enlighten us.


Start by identifying them and actually calling them terrorists. Don't go around claiming that one group is on the run, when in fact they are increasing their numbers and becoming more of a threat. Maybe it is time to actually fight a terrorist in the same way they fight. They certainly don't fight by our rules, so let's use theirs against them. We just might make some headway. We should never give weapons to any terrorist/rebel group, as those weapons will no doubt be used against us sooner rather than later.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Start by identifying them and actually calling them terrorists. Don't go around claiming that one group is on the run, when in fact they are increasing their numbers and becoming more of a threat. Maybe it is time to actually fight a terrorist in the same way they fight. They certainly don't fight by our rules, so let's use theirs against them. We just might make some headway. We should never give weapons to any terrorist/rebel group, as those weapons will no doubt be used against us sooner rather than later.


There really is no way to make headway, because we can't identify them. We can't even identify home grown terrorists, The problem is they have no rules, we are no longer fighting a conventional war. Terrorists by their very nature are difficult to fight. Actually we probably have to win them over to our side, but fighting them and killing them only creates more hate and more terrorists. This is a war that has no end, ask the Israelis. We have to be hyper vigilant.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All the terrorists have to do is wait a day and it will be business as usual. Closing the embassies down will not put an end to the threat.


Maybe they will have a birthday party for Obama


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe they will have a birthday party for Obama


Everyone loves a party!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe they will have a birthday party for Obama


Ugh... Obama.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ugh... Obama.


Disrespectful, but what can one expect from repug. Remember Obama won TWICE!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Disrespectful, but what can one expect from repug. Remember Obama won TWICE!!!!


That's because too many people believed him. He made promises and trusting people trusted him. He cannot be trusted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe they will have a birthday party for Obama


lovethelake
Great event to celebrate, I shall.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All the terrorists have to do is wait a day and it will be business as usual. Closing the embassies down will not put an end to the threat.


Just like Benghazi., right, solowey?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Ugh... Obama.


Lukelucy
Handsome and highly intelligent President we have. I know, that is a thorn in your backside. Get used to it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/lifeline-and-link-affordable-telephone-service-income-eligible-consumers
> 
> It looks like "Obamaphone" to me, just like the ACA is "Obamacare."
> 
> ...


Very old news.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just noticed Bratty's signature, and I find it so disrespectful. In my opinion she is mocking the four dead Americans that were brutally murdered in Benghazi. And she wonders why many consider her comments worthless


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just noticed Bratty's signature, and I find it so disrespectful. In my opinion she is mocking the four dead Americans that were brutally murdered in Benghazi. And she wonders why many consider her comments worthless


LTL,

Right again. I need to stay away from their insanity.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's because too many people believed him. He made promises and trusting people trusted him. He cannot be trusted.


If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.
Joseph Goebbels


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just noticed Bratty's signature, and I find it so disrespectful. In my opinion she is mocking the four dead Americans that were brutally murdered in Benghazi. And she wonders why many consider her comments worthless


Isn't Bratty wonderful!! You rock Bratty.,

Remember Bazinga!!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL,
> 
> Right again. I need to stay away from their insanity.


You need to get a sense of humor and don't believe all the lies told you.

If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.
Joseph Goebbels

Remember Bazinga!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.
> Joseph Goebbels


Yes. Sometimes it takes too long for the truth to come out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Isn't Bratty wonderful!! You rock Bratty.,
> 
> Remember Bazinga!!!


Such a slur to those who were killed--Bratty is hateful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just noticed Bratty's signature, and I find it so disrespectful. In my opinion she is mocking the four dead Americans that were brutally murdered in Benghazi. And she wonders why many consider her comments worthless


Yes, this is how they really care about Americans who were killed & then swept under the rug by OBO& Hillary.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Sometimes it takes too long for the truth to come out.


You would not recognize the truth if it hit you in the head.

Remember Bazinga!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Such a slur to those who were killed--Bratty is hateful!


Janeway, don't listen to their garbage. They are hateful, sick people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Gang! A reverse bazinga from me. Looking forward to new topics and thoughtful discussion. 

What's going on with the international travel warning and closure of consulates and embassies?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hi Gang! A reverse bazinga from me. Looking forward to new topics and thoughtful discussion.
> 
> What's going on with the international travel warning and closure of consulates and embassies?


Too bad there is the internet. This would not be happening if there was no communication.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, don't listen to their garbage. They are hateful, sick people.


sounds like projection to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> sounds like projection to me.


The hate is a projection. I am not hateful one single bit.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The hate is a projection. I am not hateful one single bit.


Really?? Could have fooled me. I suppose you love Obama? 
Remember Bazinga


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Really?? Could have fooled me. I suppose you love Obama?
> Remember Bazinga


I don't hate Obama. I do not like one bit how he is destroying America. There is a difference. Bazinga gives me a headache.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep in mind that if Hillary is elected President in 2016, she will have a First Gentleman who was President. In a way, we'll have 2 Presidents.


Janeway said:


> Yes, this is how they really care about Americans who were killed & then swept under the rug by OBO& Hillary.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't hate Obama. I do not like one bit how he is destroying America. There is a difference. Bazinga gives me a headache.


Bazinga...oops so sorry about the headache.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, this is how they really care about Americans who were killed & then swept under the rug by OBO& Hillary.


Janeway
In need of language lessons? Both clearly expressed their sorrow many times. Selective hearing I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't hate Obama. I do not like one bit how he is destroying America. There is a difference. Bazinga gives me a headache.


Lukelucy
The Republicans are destroying America by collecting their big pay for doing absolutely nothing. Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The hate is a projection. I am not hateful one single bit.


Lukely
Hate is all you have displayed here on a constant basis. But then you know nothing else so we just keep on seeing it from you. No wonder your are lonely. Who would want to be in your presence.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Too bad there is the internet. This would not be happening if there was no communication.


Lukelucy
O really? Obviously you need some lessons about how to communicate without the Internet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> You need to get a sense of humor and don't believe all the lies told you.
> 
> If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.
> Joseph Goebbels
> ...


I choose not to believe the LIE of the phony scandals that the administration seems to be spitting out lately.

This certainly is the rally cry of this administration. The only problem for him is that people are not falling for his lies anymore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And there would be no flowers without rain. Is there a point here?



Lukelucy said:


> Too bad there is the internet. This would not be happening if there was no communication.


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember Bazinga Rocky. Yeah.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't that be loverly? Loverly.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Keep in mind that if Hillary is elected President in 2016, she will have a First Gentleman who was President. In a way, we'll have 2 Presidents.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> The Republicans are destroying America by collecting their big pay for doing absolutely nothing. Bazinga!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think a couple Excedin and a nap would be best. No bright light and QUIET.



Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> O really? Obviously you need some lessons about how to communicate without the Internet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Solo, you are entitled to your opinions and we know them all. Excuse me if I ignore your comments, starting now.



soloweygirl said:


> I choose not to believe the LIE of the phony scandals that the administration seems to be spitting out lately.
> 
> This certainly is the rally cry of this administration. The only problem for him is that people are not falling for his lies anymore.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Solo, you are entitled to your opinions and we know them all. Excuse me if I ignore your comments, starting now.


As I will yours.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Such a slur to those who were killed--Bratty is hateful!


It's all in the interpretation. Yours is wrong.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just noticed Bratty's signature, and I find it so disrespectful. In my opinion she is mocking the four dead Americans that were brutally murdered in Benghazi. And she wonders why many consider her comments worthless


You are entitled to your opinion, LTL. I would never mock lives that were lost in Benghazi, but I will mock the GOP for using that as an excuse for any tough questions that are thrown at them. They have nothing else. NOTHING! Terrorists are the only ones responsible for their deaths. What has Darrell Issa come up with after all this time of investigating the situation?
Hmmm?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I choose not to believe the LIE of the phony scandals that the administration seems to be spitting out lately.
> 
> This certainly is the rally cry of this administration. The only problem for him is that people are not falling for his lies anymore.


Can you please list those lies with back up?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, this is how they really care about Americans who were killed & then swept under the rug by OBO& Hillary.


No more than the rapes in the military that were swept under the rug by their CO's.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Such a slur to those who were killed--Bratty is hateful!


Awh, Janie, don't take it out on me because you are mad at your friends. I harbor no hate inside of me. Because I say remember Bazinga? Please......
BTW you guys sure made fools of yourselves in the "Integrity" thread. It looked like kindergarten all over again with you guys. Too bad the other women posting didn't fall for your lies and hate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, LTL. I would never mock lives that were lost in Benghazi, but I will mock the GOP for using that as an excuse for any tough questions that are thrown at them. They have nothing else. NOTHING! Terrorists are the only ones responsible for their deaths. What has Darrell Issa come up with after all this time of investigating the situation?
> Hmmm?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No more than the rapes in the military that were swept under the rug by their CO's.


List those lies with backup please.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, LTL. I would never mock lives that were lost in Benghazi, but I will mock the GOP for using that as an excuse for any tough questions that are thrown at them. They have nothing else. NOTHING! Terrorists are the only ones responsible for their deaths. What has Darrell Issa come up with after all this time of investigating the situation?
> Hmmm?


Guess you still have your head in the sand since there has been lots of new info and facts and survivors revealed. Oh, did I mention the new reveals lead back directly to Obama, Clinton and a group of S..........?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sheng tun huo bo.



damemary said:


> Remember Bazinga Rocky. Yeah.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wang zi zun da.



damemary said:


> Solo, you are entitled to your opinions and we know them all. Excuse me if I ignore your comments, starting now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Sheng tun huo bo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Wang zi zun da.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Awh, Janie, don't take it out on me because you are mad at your friends. I harbor no hate inside of me. Because I say remember Bazinga? Please......
> BTW you guys sure made fools of yourselves in the "Integrity" thread. It looked like kindergarten all over again with you guys. Too bad the other women posting didn't fall for your lies and hate.


I'm not mad at my friends only Seattle for the lying she does with every word!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm not mad at my friends only Seattle for the lying she does with every word!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess you still have your head in the sand since there has been lots of new info and facts and survivors revealed. Oh, did I mention the new reveals lead back directly to Obama, Clinton and a group of S..........?


KPG
Keep posting. Your stuff is interesting and apparently was brought in by Aliens. Nothing you post makes sense in our World. Escaped from an UFO? Just wonder.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lukelucy
Lying has become the mainstay of you and your buddies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


KPG
Speaking in tongues? Aha now I get it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Speaking in tongues? Aha now I get it.


Yes,Huck. It is Mandarin Chinese. 
IMO this is all it is:
Da-shiang bao-tza shr duh lah doo-tze


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Being on vacation as a bunch of us were, I missed the news that there were new developments in the Benghazi drama leading back to Obama and Hillary Clinton. Peacegoddess or NJ, did you hear anything new? I wouldn't trust the words of the one that said there were.

O nevermind, I read up on it. The "there still isn't there".
As for the IRS, still nothing to blame the president with. 
So all in all, no news at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Being on vacation as a bunch of us were, I missed the news that there were new developments in the Benghazi drama leading back to Obama and Hillary Clinton. Peacegoddess or NJ, did you hear anything new? I wouldn't trust the words of the one that said there were.
> 
> O nevermind, I read up on it. The "there still isn't there".
> As for the IRS, still nothing to blame the president with.
> So all in all, no news at all.


BrattyPatty
still in your Flip Flops I see. I understand, you have pretty feet, might as well show them.
As I see, nothing has changed here at all. The folks are still angry because they have learned nothing in the meantime that would strengthen their positions, in fact just the opposite is true. They are looking less and less informed.
Sure miss all of the laughter that filled our Residence and the surroundings wherever we went. Looking forward to it next year. It's a wonderful Life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> still in your Flip Flops I see. I understand, you have pretty feet, might as well show them.
> As I see, nothing has changed here at all. The folks are still angry because they have learned nothing in the meantime that would strengthen their positions, in fact just the opposite is true. They are looking less and less informed.
> Sure miss all of the laughter that filled our Residence and the surroundings wherever we went. Looking forward to it next year. It's a wonderful Life.


It is a wonderful life, Huck. And it was wonderful to be with you ladies for the time we had to spend with each other.
Can't wait til we do it again next year


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, LTL. I would never mock lives that were lost in Benghazi, but I will mock the GOP for using that as an excuse for any tough questions that are thrown at them. They have nothing else. NOTHING! Terrorists are the only ones responsible for their deaths. What has Darrell Issa come up with after all this time of investigating the situation?
> Hmmm?


I would bet that most people reading your signature without knowing your leftist leanings would find it disrespectful. Mocking the GOP by mocking the four dead Americans is deplorable.

Maybe if the FBI new director would allow the survivors to be interviewed by the committee instead of being interviewed by CNN this could be concluded. Maybe if the Obama administration would spend time capturing the terrorists instead of dragging it's feet, this could be concluded. If Obama had his administration answer the questions, let survivors speak (even if in a closed session because of national security), explain why it took weeks for the FBI to get to Benghazi, and all other requests this would have been concluded months ago.

Maybe if Obama had kept his mouth closed while in campaign mode and declared Al Qaeda dead with the death of Bin Laden we would not be closing 19+ embassies and declaring a travel warning for Americans.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I would bet that most people reading your signature without knowing your leftist leanings would find it disrespectful. Mocking the GOP by mocking the four dead Americans is deplorable.
> 
> Maybe if the FBI new director would allow the survivors to be interviewed by the committee instead of being interviewed by CNN this could be concluded. Maybe if the Obama administration would spend time capturing the terrorists instead of dragging it's feet, this could be concluded. If Obama had his administration answer the questions, let survivors speak (even if in a closed session because of national security), explain why it took weeks for the FBI to get to Benghazi, and all other requests this would have been concluded months ago.
> 
> Maybe if Obama had kept his mouth closed while in campaign mode and declared Al Qaeda dead with the death of Bin Laden we would not be closing 19+ embassies and declaring a travel warning for Americans.


lovethelake
The World is glad about the demise of Bin Laden, why aren't you? What is your problem? You keep complaining about Benghazi and now complain about caution taken re. security of many Embassies? As to Americans travelling abroad, I thank my Government for trying to protect me from harm. You make no sense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess you still have your head in the sand since there has been lots of new info and facts and survivors revealed. Oh, did I mention the new reveals lead back directly to Obama, Clinton and a group of S..........?


KPG
Are you reading OLD News again?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is a wonderful life, Huck. And it was wonderful to be with you ladies for the time we had to spend with each other.
> Can't wait til we do it again next year


Yes, please don't post for a few days as it was lovely without all of you only take Lying Seattle, Rocky & Peace with you then the threads would be perfect!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would bet that most people reading your signature without knowing your leftist leanings would find it disrespectful. Mocking the GOP by mocking the four dead Americans is deplorable.
> 
> Maybe if the FBI new director would allow the survivors to be interviewed by the committee instead of being interviewed by CNN this could be concluded. Maybe if the Obama administration would spend time capturing the terrorists instead of dragging it's feet, this could be concluded. If Obama had his administration answer the questions, let survivors speak (even if in a closed session because of national security), explain why it took weeks for the FBI to get to Benghazi, and all other requests this would have been concluded months ago.
> 
> Maybe if Obama had kept his mouth closed while in campaign mode and declared Al Qaeda dead with the death of Bin Laden we would not be closing 19+ embassies and declaring a travel warning for Americans.


Very unrealistic. Let's send everyone in Washington over to Africa to sniff out terrorists. We know their names and where they live, all 100,000 of them. We should put you in charge to sniff out the domestic terrorists since you think you have the solutions. He didn't say Al Qaeda was dead. He said we had them on the run. Big difference. But lying makes it look so much more problematic, doesn't it? He owes you nor I any explanation of covert operations. That is why they are called covert. Republican Rep Peter King agrees with me.
Think what you may about my signature, but I can tell you right out that you are wrong and it is staying the way it is. Afterall if people don't know my "leftist" leaning, why should the word Bazinga insult them? Good try, but no go.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, please don't post for a few days as it was lovely without all of you only take Lying Seattle, Rocky & Peace with you then the threads would be perfect!


Lovely? I think not. The Integrity and LOLL threads proves you wrong as usual. Cheryl didn't fall for the lies you all spread in the Integrity thread, nor did anyone else. Let's see, her description was "mean girls in junior high".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, please don't post for a few days as it was lovely without all of you only take Lying Seattle, Rocky & Peace with you then the threads would be perfect!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree Lukelucy. The tone of this thread went to nasty and confrontational again. But then again considering who started posting again, no surprise


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree Lukelucy. The tone of this thread went to nasty and confrontational again. But then again considering who started posting again, no surprise


Yup. You're right!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Keep posting. Your stuff is interesting and apparently was brought in by Aliens. Nothing you post makes sense in our World. Escaped from an UFO? Just wonder.


It's nice to know that CNN is run by aliens, as they were the ones that wrote the story on the survivors and what was going on. You obviously don't live in the real world. Enlighten us on what world you actually live in.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I would bet that most people reading your signature without knowing your leftist leanings would find it disrespectful. Mocking the GOP by mocking the four dead Americans is deplorable.
> 
> Maybe if the FBI new director would allow the survivors to be interviewed by the committee instead of being interviewed by CNN this could be concluded. Maybe if the Obama administration would spend time capturing the terrorists instead of dragging it's feet, this could be concluded. If Obama had his administration answer the questions, let survivors speak (even if in a closed session because of national security), explain why it took weeks for the FBI to get to Benghazi, and all other requests this would have been concluded months ago.
> 
> Maybe if Obama had kept his mouth closed while in campaign mode and declared Al Qaeda dead with the death of Bin Laden we would not be closing 19+ embassies and declaring a travel warning for Americans.


I find it very interesting that the recent prison breaks in various countries in the ME have only had meager mention in the news. There were over 1500 prisoners that escaped. They are all devote extremists and have the abilities to plan and execute many attacks. Plus all the information about their organizations and leaders that they have taken with them. How can one trust an administration that doesn't know who is who in the terrorist community or that Al Queada is so far from being destroyed? The Arab Spring sure didn't work out to Obama's advantage, now did it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lovely? I think not. The Integrity and LOLL threads proves you wrong as usual. Cheryl didn't fall for the lies you all spread in the Integrity thread, nor did anyone else. Let's see, her description was "mean girls in junior high".


You are a very hateful person as Designer started it but she had not read what she said about me was how it all got started.

Designer is one of you even though she lives in Canada cannot vote but thinks she knows everything about America just because she left the cold winters for our warm state of Arizona! so don't give me any crap about Designer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Are you reading OLD News again?


No, you are Huck with your pretend trip--too bad you didn't stay away longer.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Why don't you just sign out and not read what is posted here? Why are you compelled to be here and respond? No one is forced to read or agree. If you don't agree, air you viewpoint, we'll read it, agree with it or not. It's supposed to be a discussion. Different ideas, different viewpoints. No value judgments. Asking someone to leave is not your place. We all, righties and progressives have a right to be here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it very interesting that the recent prison breaks in various countries in the ME have only had meager mention in the news. There were over 1500 prisoners that escaped. They are all devote extremists and have the abilities to plan and execute many attacks. Plus all the information about their organizations and leaders that they have taken with them. How can one trust an administration that doesn't know who is who in the terrorist community or that Al Queada is so far from being destroyed? The Arab Spring sure didn't work out to Obama's advantage, now did it?


There was quite a long write up about this in the Minneapolis Star Tribune and talked about quite frankly on NBC.
I am sure the President is kept up to date by CIA and NSA.
Maybe, just maybe, things are not being released to the press for security reasons.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it very interesting that the recent prison breaks in various countries in the ME have only had meager mention in the news. There were over 1500 prisoners that escaped. They are all devote extremists and have the abilities to plan and execute many attacks. Plus all the information about their organizations and leaders that they have taken with them. How can one trust an administration that doesn't know who is who in the terrorist community or that Al Queada is so far from being destroyed? The Arab Spring sure didn't work out to Obama's advantage, now did it?


I read that the warnings about terrorism are related to the prisoner escapes. They are ready to get us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, you are Huck with your pretend trip--too bad you didn't stay away longer.


Janeway
still can't get over the fact that we had a most pleasant visit, can you. Go try it sometime, it may lift your spirit. Everything around you is so dark.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I read that the warnings about terrorism are related to the prisoner escapes. They are ready to get us.


Lukelucy
Is there anything pleasant in your Life ever?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are a very hateful person as Designer started it but she had not read what she said about me was how it all got started.
> 
> Designer is one of you even though she lives in Canada cannot vote but thinks she knows everything about America just because she left the cold winters for our warm state of Arizona! so don't give me any crap about Designer.


Designer is who she is. I don't care what you and she exchanged.
What I do care about is you mentioning the names of us who weren't here to defend ourselves from your slander.
I read the whole thread. You certainly deserved what you got.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree Lukelucy. The tone of this thread went to nasty and confrontational again. But then again considering who started posting again, no surprise


When did it ever stop being nasty, LTL? Certainly not by any post made by you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Patty - It is strange to be back. I had so much fun on our little trek up North I am already looking forward to doing it again. It seems like nothing has changed on KP. Same old, same old.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Patty - It is strange to be back.  I had so much fun on our little trek up North I am already looking forward to doing it again. It seems like nothing has changed on KP. Same old, same old.


CheekyBlighter
Love your new Avatar. Good to see you. Just think how full of life and laughter our days together were while the folks here are still nasty, angry, scared. They desperately need a break from the darkness they are surrounded by.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> When did it ever stop being nasty, LTL? Certainly not by any post made by you!


BrattyPatty
Nasty is their trade mark - that is all they know. Some people are just angry from the cradle to the grave. What a waste of life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Why don't you just sign out and not read what is posted here? Why are you compelled to be here and respond? No one is forced to read or agree. If you don't agree, air you viewpoint, we'll read it, agree with it or not. It's supposed to be a discussion. Different ideas, different viewpoints. No value judgments. Asking someone to leave is not your place. We all, righties and progressives have a right to be here.


This is Luke's thread so you "bud" out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Nasty is their trade mark - that is all they know. Some people are just angry from the cradle to the grave. What a waste of life.


Talking about yourself again?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> CheekyBlighter
> Love your new Avatar. Good to see you. Just think how full of life and laughter our days together were while the folks here are still nasty, angry, scared. They desperately need a break from the darkness they are surrounded by.


My life is fine at least I do not have to "lie" about taking a pretend trip!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Designer is who she is. I don't care what you and she exchanged.
> What I do care about is you mentioning the names of us who weren't here to defend ourselves from your slander.
> I read the whole thread. You certainly deserved what you got.


Designer is a very hateful person & I reported her for her hateful remarks so go ahead & make hateful remarks about me & I'll report you too!

At least I don't lie about taking a pretend trip as you & your gang are doing!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, you are Huck with your pretend trip--too bad you didn't stay away longer.


Written by obviously confused person. If a trip is 'pretend,' how do you stay away longer? Best not to read as soon as I see the author. I'll try again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For the sake of my sanity, I'm trying not to engage any of the crazies. They don't say anything worthwhile, and they never learn anything new. Pure waste of time. Please remind me, friends.



rocky1991 said:


> Why don't you just sign out and not read what is posted here? Why are you compelled to be here and respond? No one is forced to read or agree. If you don't agree, air you viewpoint, we'll read it, agree with it or not. It's supposed to be a discussion. Different ideas, different viewpoints. No value judgments. Asking someone to leave is not your place. We all, righties and progressives have a right to be here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There was quite a long write up about this in the Minneapolis Star Tribune and talked about quite frankly on NBC.
> I am sure the President is kept up to date by CIA and NSA.
> Maybe, just maybe, things are not being released to the press for security reasons.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> CheekyBlighter
> Love your new Avatar. Good to see you. Just think how full of life and laughter our days together were while the folks here are still nasty, angry, scared. They desperately need a break from the darkness they are surrounded by.


Just so we don't have to waste our time telling the little devil souls to 'go to the light.'


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is Luke's thread so you "bud" out!


public forum, bud In


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> public forum, bud In


rocky 1991
they always try to get control, don't they! Tough, won't happen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> For the sake of my sanity, I'm trying not to engage any of the crazies. They don't say anything worthwhile, and they never learn anything new. Pure waste of time. Please remind me, friends.


You are a completely waste of time and energy to post anything to you because you are the most uneducated person on KP!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky 1991
> they always try to get control, don't they! Tough, won't happen.


We have control as your group only posts nonsense!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have control as your group only posts nonsense!


And who lives in fairyland? Actually there is no such thing as control. being a believer, you should know that


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish we had a president that would work instead of play. We have embassies closed because of terrorists, yet Obama goes on another fun trip to be on Jay Leno. And here is a shocker, he blamed Bush. But I love this phrase President Bush uses: "You can't control the cards you're dealt, just how you play the hand". Wouldn't it be nice if Obama would play the hand he was dealt (and asked for) instead of always throwing them back?

Big deal, a sealed indictment and no arrests for Benghazi. Wonder if they will call CNN so they can find them and arrest them after they are interviewed again while at the beach? They could have done this a year ago. Symbolism and no substance once again


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shall I share an evaluation of you? If not, you might try keeping opinions of me to yourself. Thank you.



Janeway said:


> You are a completely waste of time and energy to post anything to you because you are the most uneducated person on KP!


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Careful Janie.



Janeway said:


> We have control as your group only posts nonsense!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I wish we had a president that would work instead of play. We have embassies closed because of terrorists, yet Obama goes on another fun trip to be on Jay Leno. And here is a shocker, he blamed Bush. But I love this phrase President Bush uses: "You can't control the cards you're dealt, just how you play the hand". Wouldn't it be nice if Obama would play the hand he was dealt (and asked for) instead of always throwing them back?
> 
> Big deal, a sealed indictment and no arrests for Benghazi. Wonder if they will call CNN so they can find them and arrest them after they are interviewed again while at the beach? They could have done this a year ago. Symbolism and no substance once again


Lovethelake,

I could not watch the run of Obama on Leno. He sure does lower himself going on shows. Pathetic. He is not presidential at all. Low. It was sickening. The world must think he is the biggest fool. Yes, he blames everyone but himself. This country is in big trouble with him. Thank you for your words.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Careful Janie.


The name is Jane only friends are allowed to call me Janie! Want to be my friend if not then call me Jane!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> I could not watch the run of Obama on Leno. He sure does lower himself going on shows. Pathetic. He is not presidential at all. Low. It was sickening. The world must think he is the biggest fool. Yes, he blames everyone but himself. This country is in big trouble with him. Thank you for your words.


I did not watch that show either as when he is on TV, I turn the channel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Obamacare Rate Increases Exposed

_ObamaCare Bait and Switch_

Liberals have spent years claiming that rate shock under the Affordable Care Actthe 20% to 30% average spike in insurance premiums that every independent analyst projectsis merely the political imagination of Republicans and the insurance industry. So they immediately claimed victory when California reported last month that the plans that will be available on the states new insurance exchange next year would be cheaper than they are today.

Except now it emerges that California goosed the data to make it appear as if ObamaCare wont send costs aloft as the laws regulations and mandates kick in. It will, by a lot. And now liberals have suddenly switched to arguing that, sure, insurance will be more expensive but the new costs are justified. Needless to say that was not how Democrats sold health-care reform.

California reported that the rates would range from 2% above to 29% below the current market. This is a home run for consumers in every region of California, said Peter Lee, the director of the state exchange. These rates are way below the worst-case gloom-and-doom scenarios we have heard.

But Mr. Lee and his fellow regulators were making a false comparison. They werent looking at Californias lightly regulated individual insurance market that functions surprisingly well. They were comparing ObamaCare insurance to the states current small-business market where regulations similar to ObamaCare have already been imposed.

In other words, California wasnt comparing apples to apples. It wasnt even comparing apples to oranges. It was comparing apples to ostriches.

The conservative analyst Avik Roy consulted current rates on the eHealthInsurance website and discovered that the cheapest ObamaCare plan for a typical 25-year-old man is roughly 64% to 117% more expensive than the five cheapest policies sold today. For a 40 year old, its 73% to 146%. Stanford economist Dan Kessler adds his observations nearby.

We wouldnt be shocked if California deliberately abused statistics in the hopes that no one would notice that in some cases premiums would more than double. In any case, the turn among the liberals who touted the fake results has been educational.

They now concede that individual costs will rise but claim that it is unfair to compare todays market to ObamaCare because ObamaCare mandates much richer benefits. Another liberal rationalization is that the cost-increasing regulations are meant to help people with pre-existing conditions, so theyre worth it.

So theyre finally admitting what some us predicted from the start, but thats also the policy point. Americans are being forced to buy more expensive coverage than what they willingly buy today. Liberals also argue that some of the new costs will be offset by subsidies, which is great news unless you happen to be a taxpayer or arent eligible for ObamaCare dollars and wake up to find your current coverage is illegal.

The Affordable Care Act was sold as a tool to lower health costs. In case you missed it, the claim is right there in the laws title. The new Democratic position is that the entitlement will do the opposite but never mind, which is at least more honest.

But we wonder how long this new candor will last. If the public reacts badly to these higher premiums, the authors of ObamaCare will soon be back to blaming insurance companies and Republicans.

Wall Street Journal
June 4, 2013


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obamacare Rate Increases Exposed
> 
> _ObamaCare Bait and Switch_
> 
> ...


Right wing Press, try a respected source.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obamacare Rate Increases Exposed
> 
> _ObamaCare Bait and Switch_
> 
> ...


Thank you! Great article. The Wall Street Journal is one of the best publications ever.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You forgot to mention that this is your opinion and not shared by all. I admire President Obama a great deal. Oh, and you certainly have negative opinions when you "could not watch" the show. How do you form your opinions? I think your prejudices precede your opinions......making them worthless except to other bigots. IMHO



Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> I could not watch the run of Obama on Leno. He sure does lower himself going on shows. Pathetic. He is not presidential at all. Low. It was sickening. The world must think he is the biggest fool. Yes, he blames everyone but himself. This country is in big trouble with him. Thank you for your words.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I did not watch that show either as when he is on TV, I turn the channel.


I loved that he went on Leno, shows the 'Human" side of a very pressured man. Bush took more vacations. Should we chain him to the Oval Office? How about our representatives, they work less than someone who is retired, an get paid very well for it.. Why not hold them accountable? How about working together to solve problems? All you do is complain about Obama, how about congress?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! Great article. The Wall Street Journal is one of the best publications ever.


Ya, but rocky wants me to quote the Daily KOS. :XD:

She is too dense to know 90% of print news is LEFT WING biased and every article by them is still lying to their readers. (what few, if any, they have). The two most prominent Liberal News Jourwhorenalist newspapers just went bankrupt and are under new ownership this week! There is some slight justice to celebrate - not the new ownership, but the FAILURE of LIBS and PROGS. Love typing that .... :-D

More importantly she'll never admit the Libs and Progs were wrong when they "bought" Obama's Koolaid 'cause ya, know, your costs are gonna go down when Obamacare kicks in. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is a 'human side" four Americans were slaughtered in Benghazi and all he can do is go o Letterman. Question: if the man had real character, why doesn't he go in front of a panel of journalists (not of his choosing) and answer questions? Answer, he is a coward. He would rather play 7 hours of golf over the weekend than deal with the crisis he has created over the past 5 years in the Middle East.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, but rocky wants me to quote the Daily KOS. :XD:
> 
> She is too dense to know 90% of print news is LEFT WING biased and every article by them is still lying to their readers. (what few, if any, they have). The two most prominent Liberal News Jourwhorenalist newspapers just went bankrupt and are under new ownership this week! There is some slight justice to celebrate - not the new ownership, but the FAILURE of LIBS and PROGS. Love typing that .... :-D
> 
> More importantly she'll never admit the Libs and Progs were wrong when they "bought" Obama's Koolaid 'cause ya, know, your costs are gonna go down when Obamacare kicks in. :XD: :XD: :XD:


As we are all saying. We are going to pay a lot more in money and our health. Sad days ahead with Obamacare.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a 'human side" four Americans were slaughtered in Benghazi and all he can do is go o Letterman. Question: if the man had real character, why doesn't he go in front of a panel of journalists (not of his choosing) and answer questions? Answer, he is a coward. He would rather play 7 hours of golf over the weekend than deal with the crisis he has created over the past 5 years in the Middle East.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Charges laid over Benghazi US consulate attack
BYEVLIN BARRETT From: The Wall Street Journal August 08, 2013 12:00AM
Increase Text Size
Decrease Text Size
Print

THE US Justice Department has filed sealed criminal charges against a number of suspects in the attack on the US consulate in Benghazi that killed the ambassador to Libya and three other Americans, according to people familiar with the matter.

One of those charged, according to these people, is Ahmed Abu Khattalah, founder of Libya's Islamist militia Ansar al-Sharia. Mr Abu Khattalah was seen at the compound when it was overrun, according to intelligence officials. Mr Abu Khattalah has admitted being at the scene but denied involvement in the attack.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, but rocky wants me to quote the Daily KOS. :XD:
> 
> She is too dense to know 90% of print news is LEFT WING biased and every article by them is still lying to their readers. (what few, if any, they have). The two most prominent Liberal News Jourwhorenalist newspapers just went bankrupt and are under new ownership this week! There is some slight justice to celebrate - not the new ownership, but the FAILURE of LIBS and PROGS. Love typing that .... :-D
> 
> More importantly she'll never admit the Libs and Progs were wrong when they "bought" Obama's Koolaid 'cause ya, know, your costs are gonna go down when Obamacare kicks in. :XD: :XD: :XD:


KPG
Keep on posting. Entertaining.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Charges laid over Benghazi US consulate attack
> BYEVLIN BARRETT From: The Wall Street Journal August 08, 2013 12:00AM
> Increase Text Size
> Decrease Text Size
> ...


EveMCooke
Nice to see informed postings. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> As we are all saying. We are going to pay a lot more in money and our health. Sad days ahead with Obamacare.


Lukelucy
"we all"? I don't think so. Gov. Jan Brwer sure has changed her tune, hasn't she and she is not alone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There was quite a long write up about this in the Minneapolis Star Tribune and talked about quite frankly on NBC.
> I am sure the President is kept up to date by CIA and NSA.
> Maybe, just maybe, things are not being released to the press for security reasons.


If this administration was in the least bit concerned about security, they never would have told the world, especially the terrorists, that we were listening to their telephone conversations. This BRAGGING has put U.S. sources, methods and assets in jeopardy. The same thing happened after OBL was killed. The result of that bragging rite was the killing of a team of Navy SEALS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I loved that he went on Leno, shows the 'Human" side of a very pressured man. Bush took more vacations. Should we chain him to the Oval Office? How about our representatives, they work less than someone who is retired, an get paid very well for it.. Why not hold them accountable? How about working together to solve problems? All you do is complain about Obama, how about congress?


Even if Bush did take more vacations (doubtful) at least they were totally less extravagant than where the Obama's vacation. The cost of the African trip (less necessary expenses) was absolutely disgusting and a total slap in the face to those he claims to care about. Most of the people Obama claims to care about have not had one vacation since he was elected the first time.

Bush usually went to his ranch, where it was easy to maintain the necessary security, without taking along planeloads of extra equipment and diverting extra security personnel from countries that need it.

He didn't need to fly to CA to appear on Leno. They could have had the segment done in DC. Another waste of taxpayer dollars so he can appear the rock star. He needs to at least give the impression he is a leader by staying in DC and dealing with the latest threat. He didn't do it after Benghazi so why expect it now?

The US is in a much weaker position now which can be attributed to Obama's world view on terrorism. His logic that terrorism is a random, occasional and localized act of violence has weakened our country's position worldwide. Obama won't acknowledge that terrorists are at war with us, whether we want to be at war or not.

Obama's whole campaign speech on Al Qaeda being on the run is just naive. Al Qaeda's strength is in its independence, which has given its groups in Iraq, the Arabian Peninsula and North Africa the ability to stay focused on their objective despite the death of OBL.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, but rocky wants me to quote the Daily KOS. :XD:
> 
> She is too dense to know 90% of print news is LEFT WING biased and every article by them is still lying to their readers. (what few, if any, they have). The two most prominent Liberal News Jourwhorenalist newspapers just went bankrupt and are under new ownership this week! There is some slight justice to celebrate - not the new ownership, but the FAILURE of LIBS and PROGS. Love typing that .... :-D
> 
> More importantly she'll never admit the Libs and Progs were wrong when they "bought" Obama's Koolaid 'cause ya, know, your costs are gonna go down when Obamacare kicks in. :XD: :XD: :XD:


That is an Urban Legend, that news is liberal. Name calling again? When will you learn that is not nice or Christian. Jesus would never call a fellow tribe mate names. However, I don't think you are true follower of Jesus. I don't believe he would tolerate your nastiness. perhaps since you are such a dismal failure of a Christian, you should look into Buddhism, such a peaceful way of life. At the rate you're going there will be no place in heaven for you. Heaven is reserved for nice people.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a 'human side" four Americans were slaughtered in Benghazi and all he can do is go o Letterman. Question: if the man had real character, why doesn't he go in front of a panel of journalists (not of his choosing) and answer questions? Answer, he is a coward. He would rather play 7 hours of golf over the weekend than deal with the crisis he has created over the past 5 years in the Middle East.


Leno dear. Are you friends with Issa? He's still trying, perhaps you know more than he does. Does he confer with you? I certainly hope so, because without you he'll never prove anything. Keep on trying Oh Wise One,

Remember Bazinga!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> As we are all saying. We are going to pay a lot more in money and our health. Sad days ahead with Obamacare.


LL I think you should find a new mantra. Your doom and gloom is getting old. Try looking for the GOOD. Life is good, why waste it on negativity?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Even if Bush did take more vacations (doubtful) at least they were totally less extravagant than where the Obama's vacation. The cost of the African trip (less necessary expenses) was absolutely disgusting and a total slap in the face to those he claims to care about. Most of the people Obama claims to care about have not had one vacation since he was elected the first time.
> 
> Bush usually went to his ranch, where it was easy to maintain the necessary security, without taking along planeloads of extra equipment and diverting extra security personnel from countries that need it.
> 
> ...


You are right on all of it. He is laughing at the American people.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Even if Bush did take more vacations (doubtful) at least they were totally less extravagant than where the Obama's vacation. The cost of the African trip (less necessary expenses) was absolutely disgusting and a total slap in the face to those he claims to care about. Most of the people Obama claims to care about have not had one vacation since he was elected the first time.
> 
> Was his trip to Africa a vacation? I don't think so. do you realize how much China is investing in Africa? do you not think Africa with all it's natural resources is an important continent to invest in?
> 
> I know facts don't matter to Repugs but, I think you should check you facts about vacations. If I give you a link, you will just say it's from a liberal viewpoint, so I suggest you look it up yourself. Don't take my word for it, check an verify.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Even if Bush did take more vacations (doubtful) at least they were totally less extravagant than where the Obama's vacation. The cost of the African trip (less necessary expenses) was absolutely disgusting and a total slap in the face to those he claims to care about. Most of the people Obama claims to care about have not had one vacation since he was elected the first time.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a 'human side" four Americans were slaughtered in Benghazi and all he can do is go o Letterman. Question: if the man had real character, why doesn't he go in front of a panel of journalists (not of his choosing) and answer questions? Answer, he is a coward. He would rather play 7 hours of golf over the weekend than deal with the crisis he has created over the past 5 years in the Middle East.


The crisis in the ME has been going on long before Obama took office. You should have known that. Can you name one president who sat before a panel of "journalists" to answer their questions?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a 'human side" four Americans were slaughtered in Benghazi and all he can do is go o Letterman. Question: if the man had real character, why doesn't he go in front of a panel of journalists (not of his choosing) and answer questions? Answer, he is a coward. He would rather play 7 hours of golf over the weekend than deal with the crisis he has created over the past 5 years in the Middle East.


Here's another human side. Thousands of our troops were killed in a war that was declared under false pretenses. Did Bush sit before a panel of journalists to try and explain why he did what he did after no WMD's were found? Please, the more you post petty little things like this, the more uneducated you appear. So he played 7 hours of golf over the weekend. What crisis should he stay chained to his desk in the WH and deal with? Benghazi? Go back a page and read Eve Cook's post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole family went on the African trip. Yes, it was a vacation. They even had to scrap the safari they planned and wanted us to fund, because security couldn't assure the animals wouldn't attack them. Obviously, facts don't matter much to you. I don't care how much China is investing in Africa. What I find infuriating is Obama giving them 9B to develop coal as an energy source when he has done everything possible to destroy the industry here, without a care to the consequences to those he claims to care about.


Old news


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If this administration was in the least bit concerned about security, they never would have told the world, especially the terrorists, that we were listening to their telephone conversations. This BRAGGING has put U.S. sources, methods and assets in jeopardy. The same thing happened after OBL was killed. The result of that bragging rite was the killing of a team of Navy SEALS.


Can you clarify this please? Was it the administration or was it Issa and his clan or was it Snowden? I don't believe anyone was BRAGGING. And letting the country know that our number 1 enemy had been killed was not BRAGGING.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole family went on the African trip. Yes, it was a vacation. They even had to scrap the safari they planned and wanted us to fund, because security couldn't assure the animals wouldn't attack them. Obviously, facts don't matter much to you. I don't care how much China is investing in Africa. What I find infuriating is Obama giving them 9B to develop coal as an energy source when he has done everything possible to destroy the industry here, without a care to the consequences to those he claims to care about.


soloweygirl
I hope it was at least a part vacation. Well deserved. The Washington Politicians have done nothing for over 4 years and are on a 5 week vacation on my dime. That is unacceptable and if President Obama would want to catch up with all of the vacations G.W.Bush took, he has a lot of free time coming. Reagan had more than his fair share of time off as well. Never heard anyone complain about that either. I know, two are white and on is only partically white. I get it. People of color are entitled too much less.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, but rocky wants me to quote the Daily KOS. :XD:
> She is too dense to know 90% of print news is LEFT WING biased and every article by them is still lying to their readers. (what few, if any, they have). The two most prominent Liberal News Jourwhorenalist newspapers just went bankrupt and are under new ownership this week! There is some slight justice to celebrate - not the new ownership, but the FAILURE of LIBS and PROGS. Love typing that .... :-D
> More importantly she'll never admit the Libs and Progs were wrong when they "bought" Obama's Koolaid 'cause ya, know, your costs are gonna go down when Obamacare kicks in. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I agree to the extent of saying that the media, especially news media, is controlled by outside forces. I think there are more controlling interests than just the Libs and Progs. I think there is also corporate control as well, though what the balance is between however many factions control the media is unclear to me. What this all boils down to is that we have no, or very little, reliable media that has a free voice.

Along with keeping the news media on a tight leash, we have commercial media clamoring for our attention and money, telling us we need things like 37 pairs of new shoes every year, a new car, a new appliances, etc., as often as possible, and far too many people sit in front of that Great Pacifier, the TV. While most people are busy running out to buy the latest whatever they are told they can't live without, those who control the media are left to get away with all kinds of things.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The crisis in the ME has been going on long before Obama took office. You should have known that. Can you name one president who sat before a panel of "journalists" to answer their questions?


True, but it is worse now than it was 5 years ago.

What does the most transparent president have to fear about answering questions? What is he afraid of? Could it be that he would have to justify all the lies, justify phony scandals...?

Why did he not act presidential and speak to the nation instead of going on Jay Leno? Could have saved money and not flown across the country for a fluff interview. Playing basketball and golf hours after shutting down embassies. We don't Mister Cool, we need a leader. He is even afraid of meeting with Putin.

He is a coward, hiding behind his teleprompter.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> True, but it is worse now than it was 5 years ago.
> 
> What does the most transparent president have to fear about answering questions? What is he afraid of? Could it be that he would have to justify all the lies, justify phony scandals...?
> 
> ...


lovethelake
The Teleprompter was Reagan's biggest toy but people like you were too uninformed to even know it then. You know, I just enjoy it when you get so angry and hateful. It points out so clearly that whatever the President is doing is liked by the majority of the people and you ar not one of them. Reagan used the Teleprompter because he was so used to que cards which he could no longer use, and when none of these devices were near, it was Nancy Reagan who fed him the words to say.

Keep posting, I like to see you so angry. It is a positive for those who care about our President and the effort he makes for our Country so unlike the Republicans who have done nothing for over 4 years and now are on a 5 week paid vacation
on Taxpayer's money.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought all of congress was on a 5 week vacation, so democrats, republicans and the couple of independents are on a paid vacation.

Congress has done nothing this term, both parties are to blame. 
I believe I read somewhere, that this session of congress has passed fewer bills or laws than any other. Correction, this one passed 15, while 2005 only passed 13.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/weigel/2013/07/12/do_nothing_congress_how_many_bills_has_congress_passed_in_2013.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True, but it is worse now than it was 5 years ago.
> 
> What does the most transparent president have to fear about answering questions? What is he afraid of? Could it be that he would have to justify all the lies, justify phony scandals...?
> 
> ...


No matter what he does, you will always have a complaint. 
Did you not see the other places he stopped before and after the Leno show? Did you know that he had met with the gov of Arizona? Did you know he visited Camp Pendleton in CA?
Why should he have addressed the nation? Why cause panic where it isn't due? It was known well before taping the Leno show that the security alerts were high and that ME embassies were evacuated. 
He is no coward. Hiding behind clear teleprompters? How does one do that? Petty, petty, petty........Especially with the golf and basketball comments. Everybody needs exercise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True, but it is worse now than it was 5 years ago.
> 
> What does the most transparent president have to fear about answering questions? What is he afraid of? Could it be that he would have to justify all the lies, justify phony scandals...?
> 
> ...


Coward? I would call him very brave. The country was in a shambles and economic disaster when Bush finished his term.
I say he is brave because there was nothing easy ahead of him and he ran for office anyway and won.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Coward? I would call him very brave. The country was in a shambles and economic disaster when Bush finished his term.
> I say he is brave because there was nothing easy ahead of him and he ran for office anyway and won.


BrattyPatty
It is so amazing, isn't it how much President Obama has accomplished with so little help from the GOP. His name in History will be right at the very top.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> It is so amazing, isn't it how much President Obama has accomplished with so little help from the GOP. His name in History will be right at the very top.


Yes it will, Huck! I loved his comment on Leno last nite when Jay asked him if Hillary was in the WH measuring the drapes. I missed the show but saw clips on The Last Word last night.
President Obama replied "She's been there before!" 
Watching several news shows tonight I noticed how shaken up Republicans are about Hillary and 2016. Funny thing is, she never said she is going to run.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes it will, Huck! I loved his comment on Leno last nite when Jay asked him if Hillary was in the WH measuring the drapes. I missed the show but saw clips on The Last Word last night.
> President Obama replied "She's been there before!"
> Watching several news shows tonight I noticed how shaken up Republicans are about Hillary and 2016. Funny thing is, she never said she is going to run.


BrattyPatty
The Republicans are scared stiff of Mrs. Clinton and are already soiling their underwear. What a delightful picture that is. If they could they would ask the Supreme Court to grant them the exclusive rights to televised campaigning.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I thought all of congress was on a 5 week vacation, so democrats, republicans and the couple of independents are on a paid vacation.
> 
> Congress has done nothing this term, both parties are to blame.
> I believe I read somewhere, that this session of congress has passed fewer bills or laws than any other. Correction, this one passed 15, while 2005 only passed 13.
> ...


Yes, sjr, I read the same thing. It's like a Mexican standoff in the lower house. (NO offense intended for Mexico)The majority will always vote against the minority and there aren't enough independents to make a difference.
Had not Mitch McConnell, Boehner, Bachmann etc said that they wanted to make Obama a 1 term president, I might have a different point of view. But they did say it and I believe that is why this congress doesn't work. Can we all request our money back?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't Bush make a speech with a banner that we won the war on terror a long time ago?



soloweygirl said:


> Even if Bush did take more vacations (doubtful) at least they were totally less extravagant than where the Obama's vacation. The cost of the African trip (less necessary expenses) was absolutely disgusting and a total slap in the face to those he claims to care about. Most of the people Obama claims to care about have not had one vacation since he was elected the first time.
> 
> Bush usually went to his ranch, where it was easy to maintain the necessary security, without taking along planeloads of extra equipment and diverting extra security personnel from countries that need it.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here's another human side. Thousands of our troops were killed in a war that was declared under false pretenses. Did Bush sit before a panel of journalists to try and explain why he did what he did after no WMD's were found? Please, the more you post petty little things like this, the more uneducated you appear. So he played 7 hours of golf over the weekend. What crisis should he stay chained to his desk in the WH and deal with? Benghazi? Go back a page and read Eve Cook's post.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Can you clarify this please? Was it the administration or was it Issa and his clan or was it Snowden? I don't believe anyone was BRAGGING. And letting the country know that our number 1 enemy had been killed was not BRAGGING.


You might call it euphoria when so much effort resulted in ultimate defeat of the person responsible for 9/11. Don't you think this is deserved? I do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> The Teleprompter was Reagan's biggest toy but people like you were too uninformed to even know it then. You know, I just enjoy it when you get so angry and hateful. It points out so clearly that whatever the President is doing is liked by the majority of the people and you ar not one of them. Reagan used the Teleprompter because he was so used to que cards which he could no longer use, and when none of these devices were near, it was Nancy Reagan who fed him the words to say.
> 
> Keep posting, I like to see you so angry. It is a positive for those who care about our President and the effort he makes for our Country so unlike the Republicans who have done nothing for over 4 years and now are on a 5 week paid vacation
> on Taxpayer's money.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No matter what he does, you will always have a complaint.
> Did you not see the other places he stopped before and after the Leno show? Did you know that he had met with the gov of Arizona? Did you know he visited Camp Pendleton in CA?
> Why should he have addressed the nation? Why cause panic where it isn't due? It was known well before taping the Leno show that the security alerts were high and that ME embassies were evacuated.
> He is no coward. Hiding behind clear teleprompters? How does one do that? Petty, petty, petty........Especially with the golf and basketball comments. Everybody needs exercise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And my guess would be that his Secret Service protection deals with an unprecedented number of threats to him and his family on a daily basis. Believe me, President Obama has sacrificed greatly to serve our country.



BrattyPatty said:


> Coward? I would call him very brave. The country was in a shambles and economic disaster when Bush finished his term.
> I say he is brave because there was nothing easy ahead of him and he ran for office anyway and won.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's all part of the plan.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes it will, Huck! I loved his comment on Leno last nite when Jay asked him if Hillary was in the WH measuring the drapes. I missed the show but saw clips on The Last Word last night.
> President Obama replied "She's been there before!"
> Watching several news shows tonight I noticed how shaken up Republicans are about Hillary and 2016. Funny thing is, she never said she is going to run.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bazinga!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bazinga!


Honey, that was a different time and place in our history. We can not go back in time, we have to live in today's world. Today's world is quite different. It is not the Democrats in state legislatures who are changing voting regulations, it is the Republican party of Today that is doing all in their power to curtail voting rights What part of that do you not understand? The Supreme Court did not do our voting system any favors by voiding part the civil rights voting Act. There are parts of that law that are still in effect. The DOJ will do all it can to uphold voters rights. I am hoping that the Reps push to 
disenfranchise the Black and poor vote will backfire and cause these people to galvanize and do whatever they have to to get out the vote.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Honey, that was a different time and place in our history. We can not go back in time, we have to live in today's world. Today's world is quite different. It is not the Democrats in state legislatures who are changing voting regulations, it is the Republican party of Today that is doing all in their power to curtail voting rights What part of that do you not understand? The Supreme Court did not do our voting system any favors by voiding part the civil rights voting Act. There are parts of that law that are still in effect. The DOJ will do all it can to uphold voters rights. I am hoping that the Reps push to
> disenfranchise the Black and poor vote will backfire and cause these people to galvanize and do whatever they have to to get out the vote.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And poor Abe Lincoln is rolling over in his grave!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And poor Abe Lincoln is rolling over in his grave!


Deb doesn't know who Abe was .... or the fact he was a Republican!  Shame on her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Deb doesn't know who Abe was .... or the fact he was a Republican!  Shame on her.


KPG
Keep on posting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Abe is rolling over in his grave aghast at what today's repubs have become and how they are passing laws to make it difficult for minorities to get to the polls.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, Huck! Good to see you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Honey, that was a different time and place in our history. We can not go back in time, we have to live in today's world. Today's world is quite different. It is not the Democrats in state legislatures who are changing voting regulations, it is the Republican party of Today that is doing all in their power to curtail voting rights What part of that do you not understand? The Supreme Court did not do our voting system any favors by voiding part the civil rights voting Act. There are parts of that law that are still in effect. The DOJ will do all it can to uphold voters rights. I am hoping that the Reps push to
> disenfranchise the Black and poor vote will backfire and cause these people to galvanize and do whatever they have to to get out the vote.


Wouldn't it be wonderful?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bazinga!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Would be better if you didn't go on late night comedy shows to share your policies and buffoonery opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would be better if you didn't go on late night comedy shows to offer your policies and opinions.


And I think it would be better if you didn't offer your opinions on KP. Isn't there anyone at home you could go bother?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Huck! Good to see you!


alcameron
Hello early riser. Always a pleasure to have you near. Your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would be better if you didn't go on late night comedy shows to offer your policies and opinions.


KPG
I always enjoy your displeasure of anything the President does. It shows that you are on the losing end.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> And I think it would be better if you didn't offer your opinions on KP.


Oh, I get it. He embarrassed himself and you too! oops ... :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I get it. He embarrassed himself and you too! :XD:


KPG
No one can suffer more embrassment than you. I am just so certain that few people around you pay any attention to anything you have to say because it is usually a waste of time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> No one can suffer more embrassment than you. I am just so certain that few people around you pay any attention to anything you have to say because it is usually a waste of time.


Do they think he is the only president to appear on a late nite talk show? Or any talk show for that matter? Of course they would not mention the time he spent at Camp Pendleton addressing the Marines and some navy personnel.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I thought that just maybe Reince Priebus would have learned something from his peers.. He is so worried about Diane Lane portraying Hillary Clinton in a 4 part mini series, and having a
documentary aired on CNN.. He will not air his debates on NBC or CNN. He's just shooting himself in the foot. I think someone should change his diaper, give him a bottle, and put him to bed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do they think he is the only president to appear on a late nite talk show? Or any talk show for that matter? Of course they would not mention the time he spent at Camp Pendleton addressing the Marines and some navy personnel.


Of course you refuse to mention he is the _only_ President who doesn't know where the Gulf of Mexico is in the very country of which he is the supposed leader.

The point is that his words highlighted his ignorance regardless of the fact that he chose a late night talk show to discuss his national policies instead of from the White House or to the WH Press.

Obviously, you missed that point as well. Yet, Obama hasn't missed the point of fact that his disapproval rate for the job he is doing is up to 52% disapprove. THAT's why Obama is on the road campaigning still pro Obamacare and anti all his phony scandals.

BTW: Camp Pendleton - he went there to talk about the housing for troops and thank them for their service. Meanwhile he brought up that he wanted to work really hard to do away with the 2nd "sequestration" cuts which is another drastic and deep cut for the troops up-coming (oh, but, thanks for your service). Too bad Obama forget to mention sequestration WAS HIS IDEA and Obama signed it into law gladly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would be better if you didn't go on late night comedy shows to share your policies and buffoonery opinions.


Maybe he can appoint a geography czar.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh ,I see. Presidents are supposed to be totally mistake proof. Hmmmmm At least Obama knows left from right.

http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/lettermanvideos/youtube/top10bushmoment.htm


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought that just maybe Reince Priebus would have learned something from his peers.. He is so worried about Diane Lane portraying Hillary Clinton in a 4 part mini series, and having a
> documentary aired on CNN.. He will not air his debates on NBC or CNN. He's just shooting himself in the foot. I think someone should change his diaper, give him a bottle, and put him to bed.


BrattyPatty
I sure hope that Priebus does everything he sets out to do. I can only enhance our chances tremendously. What a Nerd.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I get it. He embarrassed himself and you too! oops ... :XD:


KPG
We are not the least embarrrassed. We leave that to you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would be better if you didn't go on late night comedy shows to share your policies and buffoonery opinions.


KPG
thank you for posting the picture of our handsome President. What a smile.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe he can appoint a geography czar.


Someone from the 51st state would be appropriate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh ,I see. Presidents are supposed to be totally mistake proof. Hmmmmm At least Obama knows left from right.
> 
> http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/lettermanvideos/youtube/top10bushmoment.htm


Never said that a President isn't allowed a gaffe, didn't bother watching you're link 'cause Bush hasn't been the President for a LOOONG time and you, along with the Libs and Progs continue living in the past and keep blaming Bush. You are REALLLLLY stale and old.

I like current news and facts which is beyond your comprehension. Once again, the point of my post completely soared over your head. I'm really sorry for that.

We do need a President that knows a Corpsman from a corpse and that the USA is comprised of only 50 states for a START. President Obama does not know these things.

Perhaps you can be his tutor. Nuh, you never see the obvious, forget that idea. He's better off without you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> We are not the least embarrrassed. We leave that to you.


How's the health of your deceased hubby? Hope he is showing improvement. Burying him alive was a _really_ embarrassing moment for you huh? You kinda dropped that one like a hot potato.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Subject: Copied out of NESARA REPUBLIC message of the day http://www.nesaranews.blogspot.com/

After reading this you will now know why the military is so screwed up today. Military leadership has been subjugated by this president to be nothing more than political hacks and yes men. God help us all.

...................................................................................................................................

Air Force expert on Benghazi

"Hands" Handley is a well-respected USAF fighter pilot. Here is his short resume of accomplishments.

Colonel Phil "Hands" Handley is credited with the highest speed air- to-air gun kill in the history of aerial combat. He flew operationally for all but 11 months of a 26-year career, in aircraft such as the F-86 Sabre, F-15 Eagle, and the C-130A Hercules. Additionally, he flew 275 combat missions during two tours in Southeast Asia in the F- 4D and F-4E. His awards include 21 Air Medals, 3 Distinguished Flying Crosses, and the Silver Star.

Here is what Col. Handley wrote in response to Panetta and Dempsey's claims there was no time to send help to Benghazi .

---------------------------------------

Betrayal in Benghazi 
Phil "Hands" Handley Colonel, USAF (Ret.)

The combat code of the US Military is that we don't abandon our dead or wounded on the battlefield. In US Air Force lingo, fighter pilots don't run off and leave their wingmen. If one of our own is shot down, still alive and not yet in enemy captivity, we will either come to get him or die trying.

Among America 's fighting forces, the calm, sure knowledge that such an irrevocable bond exists is priceless. Along with individual faith and personal grit, it is a sacred trust that has often sustained hope in the face of terribly long odds.

The disgraceful abandonment of our Ambassador and those brave ex-SEALs who fought to their deaths to save others in that compound is nothing short of dereliction-of-duty.

Additionally, the patently absurd cover-up scenario that was fabricated in the aftermath was an outright lie in an attempt to shield the President and the Secretary of State from responsibility.

It has been over eight months since the attack on our compound in Benghazi . The White House strategy, with the aid of a "lap dog" press has been to run out the clock before the truth is forthcoming.

The recent testimonies of the three "whistle blowers" have reopened the subject and hopefully will lead to exposure and disgrace of those responsible for this embarrassing debacle. It would appear that the most recent firewall which the Administration is counting on is the contention "that there were simply no military assets that could be brought to bear in time to make a difference" mainly due to the unavailability of tanker support for fighter aircraft.

This is simply BS, regardless how many supposed "experts" the Administration trot out to make such an assertion.

The bottom line is that even if the closest asset capable of response was half-way around the world, you don't just sit on your penguin ass and do nothing.

The fact is that the closest asset was not half-way around the world, but as near as Aviano Air Base , Italy where two squadrons of F-16Cs are based.

Consider the following scenario (all times Benghazi local): When Hicks in Tripoli receives a call at 9:40 PM from Ambassador Stevens informing him "Greg, we are under attack!" (his last words), Hicks immediately notifies all agencies and prepares for the immediate initiation of an existing "Emergency Response Plan."

At AFRICON, General Carter Ham attempts to mount a rescue effort, but is told to "stand down". By 10:30 PM an unarmed drone is overhead the compound and streaming live feed to various "Command and Control Agencies" so everyone watching that feed knew damn well what was going on.

At 11:30 PM Woods, Doherty and five others leave Tripoli, arriving in Benghazi at 1:30 AM on Wednesday morning, where they hold off the attacking mob from the roof of the compound until they are killed by a mortar direct hit at 4:00 AM.

So nothing could have been done, eh? Nonsense. If one assumes that tanker support really "was not available" what about this:

When at 10:00 PM AFRICON alerts the 31st TFW Command Post in Aviano Air Base, Italy of the attack, the Wing Commander orders preparation for the launch of two F-16s and advises the Command Post at NAS Sigonella to prepare for hot pit refueling and quick turn of the jets.

By 11:30 PM, two F-16Cs with drop tanks and each armed with five hundred 20 MM rounds are airborne. Flying at 0.92 mach they will cover the 522 nautical miles directly to NAS Sigonella in 1.08 hours. While in-route, the flight lead is informed of the tactical situation, rules of engagement, and radio frequencies to use.

The jets depart Sigonella at 1:10 AM with full fuel load and cover the 377 nautical miles directly to Benghazi in 0.8 hours, arriving at 1:50 AM which would be 20 minutes after the arrival of Woods, Doherty and their team.

Providing that the two F-16s initial pass over the mob, in full afterburner at 200 feet and 550 knots did not stop the attack in its tracks, a few well placed strafing runs on targets of opportunity would assuredly do the trick.

Were the F-16s fuel state insufficient to return to Sigonelli after jettisoning their external drop tanks, they could easily do so at Tripoli International Airport , only one-half hour away.

As for those hand-wringing naysayers who would worry about IFR clearances, border crossing authority, collateral damage, landing rights, political correctness and dozens of other reasons not to act -- screw them. It is time our "leadership" get its priorities straight and put America 's interests first.

The end result would be that Woods and Doherty would be alive. Dozens in the attacking rabble would be rendezvousing with "72 virgins" and a clear message would have been sent to the next worthless POS terrorist contemplating an attack on Americans that it is not really a good idea to "tug" on Superman's cape.

Of course all this depends upon a Commander In Chief more concerned with saving the lives of those he put in harm's way than getting his crew rested for a campaign fund raising event in Las Vegas the next day. It also depends upon a Secretary of State who actually understood "What difference did it make?", and a Secretary of Defense who was watching the feed from the drone and understood what the attack consisted of instead of making an immediate response that "One of the military tenants is that you don't commit assets until you fully understand the tactical situation."

YGBSM! ( You Gotta Be Shittin' Me)

Ultimately it comes down to the question of who gave that order to stand down? Whoever that coward turns out to be should be exposed, removed from office, and face criminal charges for dereliction of duty. The combat forces of the United States of America deserve leadership that really does "have their back" when the chips are down.

FOR THOSE OF YOU HAVE ACTUALLY TAKEN THE TIME TO READ THIS, DO ONE THING FOR ME AND FORWARD IT TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW!! TO AVOID THIS HAPPENING AGAIN, WHOMEVER GAVE THE "STAND DOWN" ORDER NEEDS TO BE EXPOSED!!!!

In God We Trust!
"I love this country, it's the government I'm afraid of"


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Someone from the 51st state would be appropriate.


And don't forget that the Obama administration does not admit that we need a THREE letter word for our country
J.O.B.S


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh ,I see. Presidents are supposed to be totally mistake proof. Hmmmmm At least Obama knows left from right.
> 
> http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/lettermanvideos/youtube/top10bushmoment.htm


BrattyPatty
wasn't G.W. Bush the nucelear wizzard? Oh wait, every time he opened his mouth he failed in one way or another.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> And don't forget that the Obama administration does not admit that we need a THREE letter word for our country
> J.O.B.S


lovethelake
this is a hoot. 
By the way the President has been trying and the GOP has been denying. Keep posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> And don't forget that the Obama administration does not admit that we need a THREE letter word for our country
> J.O.B.S


JOBS has four letters. Are you trying to say something? Maybe you can find someone at home to proof-read your posts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How's the health of your deceased hubby? Hope he is showing improvement. Burying him alive was a _really_ embarrassing moment for you huh? You kinda dropped that one like a hot potato.


KPG
thank you for asking, my younger whippersnapper is fine. We are enjoying each other immensely. In fact he greeted me with a beautiful bouquet of flowers when I returned from our Girl vacation. Got your facts all screwed up again? Oh well, normal for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> JOBS has four letters. Are you trying to say something? Maybe you can find someone at home to proof-read your posts.


damemary
let's face it, some folks can neither read nor write, let alone count.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Ask Joe Biden how to spell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Someone from the 51st state would be appropriate.


KPG
keep posting. Neither cute nor entertaining but collectable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Never said that a President isn't allowed a gaffe, didn't bother watching you're link 'cause Bush hasn't been the President for a LOOONG time and you, along with the Libs and Progs continue living in the past and keep blaming Bush. You are REALLLLLY stale and old.
> 
> I like current news and facts which is beyond your comprehension. Once again, the point of my post completely soared over your head. I'm really sorry for that.
> 
> ...


KPG
learn to write well and then pick on others. Your skills need honing. "...... you're link???????" Explanation in order for this one for example.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> thank you for asking, my younger whippersnapper is fine. We are enjoying each other immensely. In fact he greeted me with a beautiful bouquet of flowers when I returned from our Girl vacation. Got your facts all screwed up again? Oh well, normal for you.


OK, Ingried, keep on posting. Its time to raise the living from the dead. Have you ever seen the bumper sticker; 
Friends Don't Let Friends Bury Live Husbands"? I'm surprised you didn't receive one while in MN from one of your wacko buddies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> thank you for asking, my younger whippersnapper is fine. We are enjoying each other immensely. In fact he greeted me with a beautiful bouquet of flowers when I returned from our Girl vacation. Got your facts all screwed up again? Oh well, normal for you.


Doubt it ... you cannot enjoy anything without a Good Sex education which you've already told us wasn't it your hand dealt to you. Yet, I'm not interested in that other than when he came back from Europe - how did he look? :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Zing!



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> thank you for asking, my younger whippersnapper is fine. We are enjoying each other immensely. In fact he greeted me with a beautiful bouquet of flowers when I returned from our Girl vacation. Got your facts all screwed up again? Oh well, normal for you.


 :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Duh! Now I get it.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> let's face it, some folks can neither read nor write, let alone count.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Quoting from the NESARA Republic: Galactic News???? Sounds like it's from outer space. Let's keep it there . . . . .


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> JOBS has four letters. Are you trying to say something? Maybe you can find someone at home to proof-read your posts.


Hilarious, only a mind numb Biden lover would not have recognized his spelling skills


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't take long. The righties are the first to start with the name-calling and personal attacks. Not stooping to that level.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Quoting from the NESARA Republic: Galactic News???? Sounds like it's from outer space. Let's keep it there . . . . .


alcameron
We have known all along that some among us are spaced out. It is the now "Alien Community" who hates our Country. Glad they reside far away from my environment. How lucky we were to not have encountered such sorry souls on our vacation. It was great to meet so many there of sound mind and with bright outlooks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Quoting from the NESARA Republic: Galactic News???? Sounds like it's from outer space. Let's keep it there . . . . .


alcameron
it is. Most likely to become a new Religion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> You forgot to mention that this is your opinion and not shared by all. I admire President Obama a great deal. Oh, and you certainly have negative opinions when you "could not watch" the show. How do you form your opinions? I think your prejudices precede your opinions......making them worthless except to other bigots. IMHO


No, I don't watch Obo as I have better things to do than watch the worst thing to ever speak! Go cry on someone's shoulder!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> After reading this you will now know why the military is so screwed up today. Military leadership has been subjugated by this president to be nothing more than political hacks and yes men. God help us all.
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU HAVE ACTUALLY TAKEN THE TIME TO READ THIS, DO ONE THING FOR ME AND FORWARD IT TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW!! TO AVOID THIS HAPPENING AGAIN, WHOMEVER GAVE THE "STAND DOWN" ORDER NEEDS TO BE EXPOSED!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this LTL. The scandal of Benghazi is not phony and for President Obama to state same is disgraceful. Can you imagine being in the hangar when the bodies were returned and as a family member of one murdered hear not a single word of explanation or sympathy from Obama?

Can you further imagine being a military service member knowing your Commander-in-Chief doesn't give a damn about you and your life?

Remember Benghazi


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do they think he is the only president to appear on a late nite talk show? Or any talk show for that matter? Of course they would not mention the time he spent at Camp Pendleton addressing the Marines and some navy personnel.


Of course not as Clinton played his Sax or whatever he played besides lots of women!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Ask Joe Biden how to spell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Ask Joe Biden how to spell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious, only a mind numb Biden lover (damemary) would not have recognized his spelling skills


 :thumbup: can you believe she didn't know what you were talking about ... that was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm glad our current administration paid attention to the intel and chatter and put the American people on notice, unlike the administration that failed to heed warnings that preceded the 9/11 tragedy. What a tragic mistake by Bush, Cheney, and Rumsfield. So many lives lost in the biggest tragedy in history perpetrated on American soil!
Remember 9/11!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Didn't take long. The righties are the first to start with the name-calling and personal attacks. Not stooping to that level.


No sense of timing Al? Huck started attacking the moment she returned from MN. You and all that went to MN should have taught her manners, common sense and encourage her to exhume her live hubby from the grave in Europe.

That is not nice lying about the death of one's husband and is inexcusable for all that were accessories to her distasteful and sickening lie, you included.

Shame on all of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Of course not as Clinton played his Sax or whatever he played besides lots of women!


What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?

What is that going to do for the made-up "War on Women" that the Libs like to rage about?

Will real women support or despise Hillary then?

I'm betting Hill waits until Huma comes out and then announces after the mid-term elections. Hill will gain the LGBT vote but will lose millions of real women. Should be interesting at least.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is the most inane thing I have seen posted. And there are alot of inane postings here. 
Desperate fools do and say desperate things.

I believe the only _known_ lesbian running for office is Cheney's daughter. She is doing horribly in the polls. Not because she is a lesbian, but because she is a Cheney. And she lies like a Cheney.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Joey, now you see how false statements come across?
I know well that Elizabeth Cheney is not gay.It is her sister Mary that is. 
You don't think calling Hillary Clinton and Huma lesbian and closet lesbian is wrong?
You have proved my point for posting what I did. As for the rest of my post, yes, Elizabeth Cheney is a liar and yes she is behind in the polls.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

STOP! This bickering is ridiculous. Not stooping to that level either.



alcameron said:


> Didn't take long. The righties are the first to start with the name-calling and personal attacks. Not stooping to that level.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've seen the light. Amen.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> We have known all along that some among us are spaced out. It is the now "Alien Community" who hates our Country. Glad they reside far away from my environment. How lucky we were to not have encountered such sorry souls on our vacation. It was great to meet so many there of sound mind and with bright outlooks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Reread: If your prejudices precede your opinions, your opinions appeal only to other bigots. See if you can get someone to explain that to you.

Oh, by the way, how is your health? I understand you have been in poor health for quite some time. Are you getting the care you need?



Janeway said:


> No, I don't watch Obo as I have better things to do than watch the worst thing to ever speak! Go cry on someone's shoulder!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bullfeathers again and again. Truthfully, does any of this make sense to anyone? To me it just seems like opinionated claptrap.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for posting this LTL. The scandal of Benghazi is not phony and for President Obama to state same is disgraceful. Can you imagine being in the hangar when the bodies were returned and as a family member of one murdered hear not a single word of explanation or sympathy from Obama?
> 
> Can you further imagine being a military service member knowing your Commander-in-Chief doesn't give a damn about you and your life?
> 
> Remember Benghazi


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forget them joeysomma - they want to discuss Bush when the topic was Obama's screw-ups by going on Jay Leno to announce the reasoning behind the National Security issues and threats this week. The largest threat since NY 911 was enacted and yet the President has yet to hold a Press Conference to explain what the heck is going on to the American people.
> 
> Instead, Obama goes on late-night talk shows and on yet another vacation.
> 
> He is nothing more than a stunt man pretending to be a President.


Hey dimwit, President Obama is president of the USA for a second term. He has full authority. I know you don't like it, but it's a fact. Why do you keep yapping about it? Why don't you go cry me a river?

Also we're going to work really hard to defeat GOP in coming elections. And the GOP keeps helping us along the way. Yippee. Eight years turns into 12. Twelve into 16.......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are wrong! wrong! wrong!


She's always wrong joey with not much upstairs. What a heck of a way to live.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> STOP! This bickering is ridiculous. Not stooping to that level either.


There was no bickering until the six of you returned from MN and started attacking INCLUDING YOU. Get over yourself and calm down. You are embarrassing yourself and your buddies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You both post stupid things that have no meaning. That is my point. I thought if you had to think about it, you might see the point. I personally think it's sad, not hilarious.



knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: can you believe she didn't know what you were talking about ... that was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember 9/11 and what came afterwards.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, stuff it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> No sense of timing Al? Huck started attacking the moment she returned from MN. You and all that went to MN should have taught her manners, common sense and encourage her to exhume her live hubby from the grave in Europe.
> 
> That is not nice lying about the death of one's husband and is inexcusable for all that were accessories to her distasteful and sickening lie, you included.
> 
> Shame on all of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> You both post stupid things that have no meaning. That is my point. I thought if you had to think about it, you might see the point. I personally think it's sad, not hilarious.


You had no idea what LTL was talking about as evidenced by your words. The person who was stupid was the person of Joe Biden, who said those words. The second person who was stupid was you who have no understanding what Joe did or said so that LTL would post about him. You are completely unaware of what is happening in the world around you. Try listening to someone other than Rachel or the Daily KOS to learn about the world which you live in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, what do you have against gays? I look at someone's intelligence and experience long before their sexual orientation. If you're not going to bed with the person, what possible difference could it make. I can't wait to hear.

Let's see. Offend women. Offend immigrants. Offend gays and lesbians. Who is left? Narrow minded whites.....who are becoming more and more of a minority.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?
> 
> What is that going to do for the made-up "War on Women" that the Libs like to rage about?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is the most inane thing I have seen posted. And there are alot of inane postings here.
> Desperate fools do and say desperate things.
> 
> I believe the only _known_ lesbian running for office is Cheney's daughter. She is doing horribly in the polls. Not because she is a lesbian, but because she is a Cheney. And she lies like a Cheney.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh, stuff it.


Exactly what Huck did. I hope he didn't suffer being stuffed into a casket while still breathing.

You are a shameful person to continue the lie that Huck, who is Ingried, lost her husband to death and buried him in Europe.

Not one word from your or anyone who was part of your trip to MN is to believed for anything other than the liars you all are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are wrong! wrong! wrong!


This is not a proper response. It's like me saying: "You are right, right, right." Saying something over and over and over doesn't make it true. It shows you don't know how to make a point. I'm laughing at you. Get it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh, what do you have against gays? I look at someone's intelligence and experience long before their sexual orientation. If you're not going to bed with the person, what possible difference could it make. I can't wait to hear.
> 
> Let's see. Offend women. Offend immigrants. Offend gays and lesbians. Who is left? Narrow minded whites.....who are becoming more and more of a minority.


I have nothing against gays but obviously you and the Brat do as you simply cannot fathom or accept Hillary's sexual preferences. You probably had no idea considering the sources.

My question, which you'll never answer, was how are those of you, female Libs and Progs, going to support the war on women when Hillary comes out that she isn't your kind of woman.

I don't look at a person's sexual orientation or race like you do. I do look at their character, education and experience of which the person in question has none.

Hillary Clinton is the worst Sec of State to date with complete failure in every aspect of her recent position. She, unlike others, have a minimum of six deaths on her head. That's the kind of person you, not I, support.

You will overlook all because she is a Liberal, white woman and you are a low-information voter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would you think you could tell me what to do? You are delusional. Go bother someone at home.



knitpresentgifts said:


> There was no bickering until the six of you returned from MN and started attacking INCLUDING YOU. Get over yourself and calm down. You are embarrassing yourself and your buddies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My opinion is quite different.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You had no idea what LTL was talking about as evidenced by your words. The person who was stupid was the person of Joe Biden, who said those words. The second person who was stupid was you who have no understanding what Joe did or said so that LTL would post about him. You are completely unaware of what is happening in the world around you. Try listening to someone other than Rachel or the Daily KOS to learn about the world which you live in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Why would you think you could tell me what to do? You are delusional. Go bother someone at home.


You're not at home? My belief is that you are. :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel that Hillary Clinton is immensely qualified to run for president.

Law degree and corporate practice. Twelve years in the White House as First Lady, which means she knows how our government works and doesn't work. She knows all the world's leaders. She travelled extensively throughout the world as Secretary of State for five years. She also knows how to raise money big time.

For my taste, she's a little conservative, but I think she'll do well, if she decides to run.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I have nothing against gays but obviously you and the Brat do as you simply cannot fathom or accept Hillary's sexual preferences. You probably had no idea considering the sources.
> 
> My question, which you'll never answer, was how are those of you, female Libs and Progs, going to support the war on women when Hillary comes out that she isn't your kind of woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you actually expect any Lib or Prog in this thread to know who LTL was referring to? Come on, you know better than that.
> 
> The Libs and Progs in this thread no "nothing" about "anything."
> 
> Why do you think Huck keeps telling me to post; that is the own way she and any Lib or Dem learns something about the country and the world they live in by reading what the Conservatives and those on the Right have to say.


KPG
you are so cute. Learning anything from you? My Parakeet is smarter than you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guarantee you will never know where I am at any given time. Why do you want to know where I am? You sound like a stalker. You are certainly no friend of mine.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You're not at home? My belief is that you are. :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?
> 
> What is that going to do for the made-up "War on Women" that the Libs like to rage about?
> 
> ...


KPG
Keep posting. You are an excellent study for a shrink.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why would you think you could tell me what to do? You are delusional. Go bother someone at home.


Sargeant Pepper is too busy beating his drum. He has no time for her. Poor, poor delusional Cherf. All of that racket must have driven her nuts! rat-a tat-tat


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guarantee you will never know where I am at any given time. Why do you want to know where I am? You sound like a stalker. You are certainly no friend of mine.


Thank heaven for small favors, right, dame?

*REMEMBER BAZINGA!*


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly what Huck did. I hope he didn't suffer being stuffed into a casket while still breathing.
> 
> You are a shameful person to continue the lie that Huck, who is Ingried, did not lose her husband by death and bury him in Europe.
> 
> Not one word from your or anyone who was part of your trip to MN is to believed for anything other than the liars you all are.


KPG
still jealous of our vacation? Get over it. Nobody in their right mind will ever invite you to such a gettogether. Of course first you would have to get permission to leave the rubber enclosure you have been residing in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I guarantee you will never know where I am at any given time. Why do you want to know where I am? You sound like a stalker. You are certainly no friend of mine.


I do know, never said I wanted to, and who cares, not I. Don't flatter yourself, it isn't flattering on you.

Remember Benghazi and Hillary's and Barack's lack of action that resulted in four dead Americans.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's time for some people to go to bed. S/he sounds sleep-deprived.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She is definitely deprived of something!

*REMEMBER BAZINGA!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do know, never said I wanted to, and who cares, not I. Don't flatter yourself, it isn't flattering on you.
> 
> Remember Benghazi and Hillary's and Barack's lack of action that resulted in four dead Americans.


You've learned to use red, but you still can't make sense.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There was no bickering until the six of you returned from MN and started attacking INCLUDING YOU. Get over yourself and calm down. You are embarrassing yourself and your buddies.


You lie again. There was plenty of bickering going on by you in LOLL while we were gone. The only one embarassing themselves around here is you. Take your own advice and get over yourself.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Speaking of Hillary, the NOW gang, Nancy Pelosi and all those other female lefties....... Where is their outrage over Filner and his sexual assaults? How can women vote for any of these female lefties when they do nothing to protect women? Hillary must approve of the sexual assaults, because they bring memories back of the good old days. Stand by your man (or fellow male Democrats) because they have power you need.

Wonder if Hillary will bake cookies again????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Speaking of Hillary, the NOW gang, Nancy Pelosi and all those other female lefties....... Where is their outrage over Filner and his sexual assaults? How can women vote for any of these female lefties when they do nothing to protect women? Hillary must approve of the sexual assaults, because they bring memories back of the good old days. Stand by your man (or fellow male Democrats) because they have power you need.
> 
> Wonder if Hillary will bake cookies again????


Alas, she may be too busy running for office, but I'm sure her copies of favorite cookie recipes may be part of a wildly popular cookbook with her favorites from executive chefs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Speaking of Hillary, the NOW gang, Nancy Pelosi and all those other female lefties....... Where is their outrage over Filner and his sexual assaults? How can women vote for any of these female lefties when they do nothing to protect women? Hillary must approve of the sexual assaults, because they bring memories back of the good old days. Stand by your man (or fellow male Democrats) because they have power you need.
> 
> Wonder if Hillary will bake cookies again????


Alas, she may be too busy running for office, but I'm sure her copies of favorite cookie recipes may be part of a wildly popular cookbook with her favorites from executive chefs. Don't fret.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Speaking of Hillary, the NOW gang, Nancy Pelosi and all those other female lefties....... Where is their outrage over Filner and his sexual assaults? How can women vote for any of these female lefties when they do nothing to protect women? Hillary must approve of the sexual assaults, because they bring memories back of the good old days. Stand by your man (or fellow male Democrats) because they have power you need.
> 
> Wonder if Hillary will bake cookies again????


I have been following this thread and I totally amazed at the frustration over Hillary Clinton. I can understand not liking a candidate for her principles, but I can't understand calling someone homosexual or intimating that she is a homosexual or approving of sexual attacks on women. 
First of all what is wrong with homosexuality? Calling Hillary and Huma homosexuals ,from where did that idea come? Is it substantiated? or some angry old white woman speaking what's on her mind. I must say that her mind has sunk to new depths of fear and loathing.

If you are right then there is no need to get angry, and if you are wrong then you don't have any right to get angry.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I have been following this thread and I totally amazed at the frustration over Hillary Clinton. I can understand not liking a candidate for her principles, but I can't understand calling someone homosexual or intimating that she is a homosexual or approving of sexual attacks on women.
> First of all what is wrong with homosexuality? Calling Hillary and Huma homosexuals ,from where did that idea come? Is it substantiated? or some angry old white woman speaking what's on her mind. I must say that her mind has sunk to new depths of fear and loathing.
> 
> If you are right then there is no need to get angry, and if you are wrong then you don't have any right to get angry.


Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?

Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.

So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?
> 
> Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.
> 
> So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?
> 
> Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.
> 
> So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


How correct you are LTL. We deal with the facts and the character and actions of a person. I'm not anti gay either. I simply asked how those who are anti gay will react when they learn about Clinton's sexual preferences. Then the loons go off on my character instead of facing the facts and attempting to answer the question.

As I stated prior, this will be interesting.

*Remember Benghazi and the four dead Americans who were murdered on Hillary's and Obama's watch.*


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How correct you are LTL. We deal with the facts and the character and actions of a person. I'm not anti gay either. I simply asked how those who are anti gay will react when they learn about Clinton's sexual preferences. Then the loons go off on my character instead of facing the facts and attempting to answer the question.
> 
> As I stated prior, this will be interesting.
> 
> Remember Benghazi and the four dead Americans who were murdered on Hillary's and Obama's watch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How correct you are LTL. We deal with the facts and the character and actions of a person. I'm not anti gay either. I simply asked how those who are anti gay will react when they learn about Clinton's sexual preferences. Then the loons go off on my character instead of facing the facts and attempting to answer the question.
> 
> As I stated prior, this will be interesting.
> 
> *Remember Benghazi and the four dead Americans who were murdered on Hillary's and Obama's watch.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The issue is not whether or not she is gay or not. If, and I do mean if, why not be honest about herself? It is lack of honesty that concerns me. If she is not honest about herself, then she is living a lie and in constant fear of being found out. That fear could affect her decisions in a negative way. Why would I want a president that is a liar and in constant fear?

Hey, maybe she should start her own magical honesty tour on the Tonight Show.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Exactly correct. She'll time her announcement for the most votes as she does every move she makes. 

I remember well the gallant good-bye bestowed upon her by Obama.

Hillary accomplished nothing and made nearly every relationship with foreign nationals and leaders in a worse place than before she took office.

Kerry certainly 'inherited' a mess from his Liberal bud didn't he?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting quotes from an upstanding citizen who doesn't lie



knitpresentgifts said:


> How correct you are LTL. We deal with the facts and the character and actions of a person. I'm not anti gay either. I simply asked how those who are anti gay will react when they learn about Clinton's sexual preferences. Then the loons go off on my character instead of facing the facts and attempting to answer the question.
> 
> As I stated prior, this will be interesting.
> 
> *Remember Benghazi and the four dead Americans who were murdered on Hillary's and Obama's watch.*


More interesting quotes from a "non-liar"

Hey, bigot. I didn't suggest - I stated they are lesbians. I could not care less. Again, you cannot understand my question posed and the point I made.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

More interesting quotes from the right. Here we have a person who claims to tell the truth and prides her/himself on being a smart, model citizen, but the lies s/he writes show the real person. How often a lie is stated doesn't make it true except among certain people.

Quote
What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?

What is that going to do for the made-up "War on Women" that the Libs like to rage about?

Will real women support or despise Hillary then?

I'm betting Hill waits until Huma comes out and then announces after the mid-term elections. Hill will gain the LGBT vote but will lose millions of real women. Should be interesting at least.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct. She'll time her announcement for the most votes as she does every move she makes.
> 
> I remember well the gallant good-bye bestowed upon her by Obama.
> 
> ...


Other than racking up air miles, can anyone list 5 accomplishments she had during her tenure?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Precisely Rocky. You have pointed out the issue. Thanks.



rocky1991 said:


> I have been following this thread and I totally amazed at the frustration over Hillary Clinton. I can understand not liking a candidate for her principles, but I can't understand calling someone homosexual or intimating that she is a homosexual or approving of sexual attacks on women.
> First of all what is wrong with homosexuality? Calling Hillary and Huma homosexuals ,from where did that idea come? Is it substantiated? or some angry old white woman speaking what's on her mind. I must say that her mind has sunk to new depths of fear and loathing.
> 
> If you are right then there is no need to get angry, and if you are wrong then you don't have any right to get angry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You just don't get it, but I guess I'd me more surprised if you did.



lovethelake said:


> Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?
> 
> Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.
> 
> So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the second dim bulb lights up.



Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Other than racking up air miles, can anyone list 5 accomplishments she had during her tenure?


Guess my question was too hard.

Can anyone name 4?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How correct you are LTL. We deal with the facts and the character and actions of a person. I'm not anti gay either. I simply asked how those who are anti gay will react when they learn about Clinton's sexual preferences. Then the loons go off on my character instead of facing the facts and attempting to answer the question.
> 
> As I stated prior, this will be interesting.
> 
> *Remember Benghazi and the four dead Americans who were murdered on Hillary's and Obama's watch.*


Remember the thousands dead fighting a war in Iraq looking for non-existent WMD.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly as I remembered them, and I was cold sober last night, although I think that was not the case with the rightie tighties last night. It's the only rational answer I can find. In other words, avoid these threads during and after 'cocktail time and save yourself a migraine.



alcameron said:


> More interesting quotes from the right. Here we have a person who claims to tell the truth and prides her/himself on being a smart, model citizen, but the lies s/he writes show the real person. How often a lie is stated doesn't make it true except among certain people.
> 
> Quote
> What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Guess my question was too hard.
> 
> No 'dear.' Your question is not too hard. Your head is. It's not worth the effort.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Guess my question was too hard.
> 
> Can anyone name 4?


This was my quote. If you don't have an answer that is okay.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> More interesting quotes from the right. Here we have a person who claims to tell the truth and prides her/himself on being a smart, model citizen, but the lies s/he writes show the real person. How often a lie is stated doesn't make it true except among certain people.
> 
> Quote
> What are these Libs and Progs going to do when Hillary comes out as the lesbian she is?
> ...


You are really getting good at copy/paste aren't you Alcameron?

When are you going to get good at understanding what you read?

There is not one lie in my re-posted statements but I do thank you for repeating my eloquent words! :thumbup:

Oh, one more point (that you'll miss), since you cannot tell the difference between a man and a woman (you still don't know what gender I am), we shall not expect you to be able to form an opinion nor answer any of my above questions. We'll chock it up to your confused state of mind. Moreover, "what does it matter" what you think. (Thanks Hillary - gotta give credit where credit is due.)

Too bad I cannot give Hillary credit for anything she accomplished during her term as Sec of State. I can give her a failing grade.

REMEMBER BENGHAZI - Congress is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?
> 
> Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.
> 
> So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


lovethelake
you keep bringing up old issues which have long been resolved. Nothing ever current in your life? Mrs. Clinton has to grab no power, she IS power and we need many more like her. Change your surroundings, you are seeing dark only. The world is much more pleasant than that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Interesting quotes from an upstanding citizen who doesn't lie


Thank you for pointing out some characteristics of me.

I appreciate your truthful words (for once).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Other than racking up air miles, can anyone list 5 accomplishments she had during her tenure?


1) 
2)
3)
4)
5)

Nope - nothing that can be said publicly anyway. Well, maybe she got some good jewelry while in Africa.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are really getting good at copy/paste aren't you Alcameron?
> 
> When are you going to get good at understanding what you read?
> 
> ...


tick tock lefties.....................do we need to lower the bar? She doesn't have 4 accomplishments, even phony ones?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This was my quote. If you don't have an answer that is okay.


She doesn't have an answer because there were "NO" accomplishments.

Wait, there was one! Hillary can get sick on cue to avoid Congressional hearings.

Oh, and another! She got new glasses - or maybe that was "after" her term was up. Ya, those don't count.

Guess, I'm back to zero accomplishments.

Let's see if the Libs and Progs can come up with any. They are good at making crap up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She doesn't have an answer because there were "NO" accomplishments.
> 
> Wait, there was one! Hillary can get sick on cue to avoid Congressional hearings.
> 
> ...


Starting to hear the final Jeopardy song.............


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are really getting good at copy/paste aren't you Alcameron?
> 
> When are you going to get good at understanding what you read?
> 
> ...


KPG
you call your words eloquent? O my goodness. By the way that is a word you picked up from us, it had never been part of your vocabulary. You are just a sorry, hateful creature who is looking to step on others to look a little taller. You will never reach our heights. May your vitriol towards President Obama and Mrs. Clinton wrinkle your Visage even more. What a sight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Starting to hear the final Jeopardy song.............


lovethelake
getting sick on cue has been practiced by some of your friends for a long time now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Starting to hear the final Jeopardy song.............


Times is up! They (she) have nothing to put on an accomplishment list!

Wanna bet they all logged off in an attempt to hide their shame.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


KPG
You are making it very clear that you have no clue what for example a Secretary of State does. She does not make trinkets as you and many of us do, she practices Diplomacy. Something totally foreign to you. Obviously something you missed learning during your excellent education. Perhaps you only focused on GREAT sex during those years.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are really getting good at copy/paste aren't you Alcameron?
> 
> When are you going to get good at understanding what you read?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


KPG,

I love it. You are so right, again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3lLYOGDsts


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Exactly as I remembered them, and I was cold sober last night, although I think that was not the case with the rightie tighties last night. It's the only rational answer I can find. In other words, avoid these threads during and after 'cocktail time and save yourself a migraine.


damemary
amazing the power of booze and mix it with medication and you have a cocktail that is mindbending to say the least. Interesting to observe the cocktail hour of some folks posting. Perhaps it is moonshine they ingest because they are so out there that even good liquor could not produce.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


theyarnlady
isn't it time to confess? Free yourself from the lies you posted, it should make you feel better.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

tick tock

How can Hilary go down in history as the Best Secretary of State without any accomplishments???????

KPG They are getting desperate doing personal attacks instead of answering the question


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have to agree with you Yarnie. :-D  :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to agree with you Yarnie. :-D  :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?
> 
> Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.
> 
> So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


I do think you are a homophobe, why bring up her sexuality at all. Just because she opted to stay with her husband. That was her choice, what makes you think you have the right to choose for her? And why say that she is having any kind of homosexual relationship with Huma? 
A
s for Benghazi she took responsibility. What did you want her to do, commit sute? Even that would not have been good enough for you.

Remember the men who died in the Iraq war and for no good reason!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> isn't it time to confess? Free yourself from the lies you posted, it should make you feel better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I do think you are a homophobe, why bring up her sexuality at all. Just because she opted to stay with her husband. That was her choice, what makes you think you have the right to choose for her? And why say that she is having any kind of homosexual relationship with Huma?
> A
> s for Benghazi she took responsibility. What did you want her to do, commit sute? Even that would not have been good enough for you.
> 
> Remember the men who died in the Iraq war and for no good reason!!


snorting with laughter.............I did not bring it up


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> isn't it time to confess? Free yourself from the lies you posted, it should make you feel better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> isn't it time to confess? Free yourself from the lies you posted, it should make you feel better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cyber Bulling 

Allen West.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cyber Bulling
> 
> Allen West.


Cyber Bulling is a crime......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3lLYOGDsts


lovely :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tick tock
> 
> How can Hilary go down in history as the Best Secretary of State without any accomplishments???????
> 
> KPG They are getting desperate doing personal attacks instead of answering the question


They've resorted to drinking. Wonder what excuse will be next. It is amazing to me they all support someone that know so little about; that is exactly how Obama got elected twice. There are more low-information voters than ever before and the trend is sloped drastically downward.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> snorting with laughter.............I did not bring it up


I did and am ROFLMBO. No one ever said that because a human is capable of typing on a keyboard she would possess memory skills and reading comprehension. I think a monkey can do they same, but I'm not 100% sure on that.

How depressing ..... for them (the humans not the monkeys).

Anyone hear the ties that bind Lois Lerner to the IRS and other national scandals?

Then, too, have you heard about Issa's new findings? Getting more and more exciting ....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see you have your hangover under control and you're hard at work complimenting yourself. Too impatient waiting for someone else to 'recognize' your eloquence?
You are a trip.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You are really getting good at copy/paste aren't you Alcameron?
> 
> When are you going to get good at understanding what you read?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But you still don't get sarcasm. All the better for the rest of us.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for pointing out some characteristics of me.
> 
> I appreciate your truthful words (for once).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I must say you are good at same old same old, because you don't have anything real.

Maybe if I'm very patient, someone new will have something worthwhile to say. Or maybe not.



knitpresentgifts said:


> She doesn't have an answer because there were "NO" accomplishments.
> 
> Wait, there was one! Hillary can get sick on cue to avoid Congressional hearings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did and am ROFLMBO. No one ever said that because a human is capable of typing on a keyboard she would possess memory skills and reading comprehension. I think a monkey can do they same, but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> How depressing ..... for them (the humans not the monkeys).
> 
> ...


KPG
still in recovery from yesterday? Keep posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I love it. You are so right, again.


<<<whispering....little sir echo is here again.>>>>


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cyber Bulling is a crime......


Yarnlady,
I think we are victims of cyber bullying.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for posting this LTL. The scandal of Benghazi is not phony and for President Obama to state same is disgraceful. Can you imagine being in the hangar when the bodies were returned and as a family member of one murdered hear not a single word of explanation or sympathy from Obama?
> 
> Can you further imagine being a military service member knowing your Commander-in-Chief doesn't give a damn about you and your life?
> 
> Remember Benghazi


Such mixed signals coming from Obama. First he says we will get to the bottom of this and find and prosecute those responsible. The next minute he saying Benghazi is a phony scandal. He said the same about the IRS scandal. He felt it was outrageous and needed to be investigated, after the media broke the news. Now, it's just another phony scandal. I guess, the closer to the truth the investigations get, the phony scandal ploy rears it's ugly head.

He sure is teaching our youth it's okay to lie, but more important to get away with the lie. What a role model.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Such mixed signals coming from Obama. First he says we will get to the bottom of this and find and prosecute those responsible. The next minute he saying Benghazi is a phony scandal. He said the same about the IRS scandal. He felt it was outrageous and needed to be investigated, after the media broke the news. Now, it's just another phony scandal. I guess, the closer to the truth the investigations get, the phony scandal ploy rears it's ugly head.
> 
> He sure is teaching our youth it's okay to lie, but more important to get away with the lie. What a role model.


We've go troubles everywhere: Russia, Al Quaeda, Pakistan, our economy. I know I must have left something out. Obama our "great" leader has led us here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> tick tock lefties.....................do we need to lower the bar? She doesn't have 4 accomplishments, even phony ones?


Oh dear I gave the lefties over two hours to come up with 4 measly little (even phony) accomplishments of Hilary's during her tenure as Sec. of State and there are none listed. So I must conclude there were no accomplishments, unless one thinks letting 4 Americans die under her watch an accomplishment


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear I gave the lefties over two hours to come up with 4 measly little (even phony) accomplishments of Hilary's during her tenure as Sec. of State and there are none listed. So I must conclude there were no accomplishments, unless one thinks letting 4 Americans die under her watch an accomplishment


LTL,

I am waiting, too. Keeping a watch. Good for you for writing what you did.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> And I must say you are good at same old same old, because you don't have anything real.
> 
> Maybe if I'm very patient, someone new will have something worthwhile to say. Or maybe not.


You don't have anything nice to say about Hillary so you attack me personally. :XD: :XD: :XD: Same old nonsense LTL and for those who have recently said they would support Hillary. They all forgot "why" they will support her and "what" her accomplishments are. That's because there are none. 

The ladies simply follow their Lib/Dem leaders and tow the party line. Priceless ..... and pathetic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't have anything nice to say about Hillary so you attack me personally. :XD: :XD: :XD: Same old nonsense LTL and for those who have recently said they would support Hillary. They all forgot "why" they will support her and "what" her accomplishments are. That's because there are none.
> 
> The ladies simply follow their Lib/Dem leaders and tow the party line. Priceless ..... and pathetic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear I gave the lefties over two hours to come up with 4 measly little (even phony) accomplishments of Hilary's during her tenure as Sec. of State and there are none listed. So I must conclude there were no accomplishments, unless one thinks letting 4 Americans die under her watch an accomplishment


Don't forget Mr. Foster - I don't.

Remember Benghazi and our Veterans!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I feel that Hillary Clinton is immensely qualified to run for president.
> 
> Law degree and corporate practice. Twelve years in the White House as First Lady, which means she knows how our government works and doesn't work. She knows all the world's leaders. She travelled extensively throughout the world as Secretary of State for five years. She also knows how to raise money big time.
> 
> For my taste, she's a little conservative, but I think she'll do well, if she decides to run.


12 years as first lady. I guess the last 4 years taught her all about how our government works/doesn't work. 5 years as Sec. of State where she accomplished what????? That extra year was her best yet.

Knowing what you "know" about Hillary don't be too offended that I don't take your word for her being qualified to be president.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did and am ROFLMBO. No one ever said that because a human is capable of typing on a keyboard she would possess memory skills and reading comprehension. I think a monkey can do they same, but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> How depressing ..... for them (the humans not the monkeys).
> 
> ...


I heard about Lois Lerner's ties to 2 Departments. This was most likely the reason she pleaded the 5th. Allowing private information to cross over to another department is against the law and she knows it. Yes, it is getting more and more exciting as the information is finally provided to the committees.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard about Lois Lerner's ties to 2 Departments. This was most likely the reason she pleaded the 5th. Allowing private information to cross over to another department is against the law and she knows it. Yes, it is getting more and more exciting as the information is finally provided to the committees.


You betcha! Exactly what I was talking about. Lovely to converse with someone else in the know - sorely lacking from the Libs and Progs here. Thanks for adding to the conversation. I can hardly wait for the press conference from our King. Only about six months overdue but what difference does that make now.

He has to be in the Vineyard soon so best to get it done now whille he's in D.C.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you think we need to dumb down the question for the lefties? I would think one accomplishment a year would not be too much to ask of a government worker. But I guess finding 5 things Hilary accomplished is even too much to ask


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

No, I personally think we should stop asking them anything; waaaay too taxing on their brains. We've already pushed them too much and their taxes are going to skyrocket soon anyway.

One would have thought they would have talked amongst themselves during their time together and got their talking points and stories and facts straight. Their party and national party are such a disappointment.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I personally think we should stop asking them anything; waaaay too taxing on their tiny brains. We've already pushed them too much and their taxes are going to skyrocket soon anyway.
> 
> One would have thought they would have talked amongst themselves during their time together and got their talking points and stories and facts straight. Their party and national party are such a disappointment.


Oh taxing their brains is much better than taxing me and more fun and productive


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ya, but, you cannot get blood from a rock nor $ from a leech.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Any accomplishment lists posted yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Any accomplishment lists posted yet?


Obama and his talk today on TV was more of the same. He blamed others and did not give all the facts. He rouses the "gimmies" because he says what they want to hear, which is a lie. He is such a mass manipulator.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama and his talk today on TV was more of the same. He blamed others and did not give all the facts. He rouses the "gimmies" because he says what they want to hear, which is a lie. He is such a mass manipulator.


I prefer to use the word liar


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Any answer to my question yet?????

What five things did Hilary accomplish as Secretary of State?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Any answer to my question yet?????
> 
> What five things did Hilary accomplish as Secretary of State?


lovethelake
you won't live long enough to read all about her many accomplishments. Eat your Heart out that there is no-one male or female among the Republicans wo can touch her record and that is the very reason you are so hateful towards her.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Darlin' if I were to die in 2 minutes, I would have plenty of time to read the entire book, not the Cliff notes


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I prefer to use the word liar


LTL,
You are right. Liar. Thank you for clarifying and setting me on the right course.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Any answer to my question yet?????
> 
> What five things did Hilary accomplish as Secretary of State?


LTL,

Keep it up. They cannot answer. You are SO smart!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Darlin' if I were to die in 2 minutes, I would have plenty of time to read the entire book, not the Cliff notes


Again, LTL, you are brilliant.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

But there is still no answer to the question: What 5 things has Hilary accomplished in her five years of tenure?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Time out, children! This topic, DP and LOLL have sunk deeper into the Great Wide Ugly that even I am amazed. If this was a conscious goal, you have achieved it. 

I'm off, hooray!!!, for 3 extra weeks of travel due to positive circumstances conspiring with my control. Everything on the homefront will be taken care of and I get to head on out. If I seem to be online, it will be because, as usual, I haven't shut down my laptop.

Those of you who tripped out have returned reenergized and worse than ever. Those of you who stayed home for the sake of D&P were boring while the Ladies Who Vacationed were gone, but have rallied with their return and achieved even greater amounts of useless vitriol.

Don't all cheer at once as it might deafen the entire poplulation of the world. See you in the funny papers, or after October 2nd.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

One could only hope, Sweetie. You can only wish that you could accomplish in life what Hillary has in hers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

(CNN) -- As Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton steps down from her job Friday, many are assuming she will run for president. And she may. In fact, five of the first eight presidents first served their predecessors as secretary of state.

It hasn't happened in more than a century, though that may change should Clinton decide to run. After all, she has been a game changer her entire life.

But before we look ahead, I think we should appreciate what she's done as secretary of state; it's a high profile, high pressure job. You have to deal with the routine as if it is critical and with crisis as if it's routine. You have to manage egos, protocols, customs and Congress. You have to be rhetorical and blunt, diplomatic and direct.


CNN Contributor Donna BrazileAs secretary of state you are dealing with heads of state and with we the people. And the president of the United States has to trust you -- implicitly.

On the road with Hillary Clinton

Of all Clinton's accomplishments -- and I will mention just a few -- this may be the most underappreciated. During the election, pundits were puzzled and amazed not only at how much energy former President Bill Clinton poured into Obama's campaign, but even more at how genuine and close the friendship was.

Obama was given a lot of well-deserved credit for reaching out to the Clintons by appointing then-Sen. Hillary Clinton as his secretary of state in the first place. But trust is a two-way street and has to be earned. We should not underestimate or forget how much Clinton did and how hard she worked. She deserved that trust, as she deserved to be in the war room when Osama bin Laden was killed.

By the way, is there any other leader in the last 50 years whom we routinely refer to by a first name, and do so more out of respect than familiarity? The last person I can think of was Ike -- the elder family member who we revere with affection. Hillary is Hillary.

It's not surprising that we feel we know her. She has been part of our public life for more than 20 years. She's been a model of dignity, diplomacy, empathy and toughness. She also has done something no other secretary of state has done -- including the two women who preceded her in the Cabinet post.

Rothkopf: President Hillary Clinton? If she wants it

Become a fan of CNNOpinion
Stay up to date on the latest opinion, analysis and conversations through social media. Join us at Facebook/CNNOpinion and follow us @CNNOpinion on Twitter. We welcome your ideas and comments. 



Hillary has transformed our understanding -- no, our definition -- of foreign affairs. Diplomacy is no longer just the skill of managing relations with other countries. The big issues -- war and peace, terror, economic stability, etc. -- remain, and she has handled them with firmness and authority, with poise and confidence, and with good will, when appropriate.

But it is not the praise of diplomats or dictators that will be her legacy. She dealt with plenipotentiaries, but her focus was on people. Foreign affairs isn't just about treaties, she taught us, it's about the suffering and aspirations of those affected by the treaties, made or unmade.


Clinton: Time to step off the high wire 
Clinton makes surprise Libya visit 
Most of all, diplomacy should refocus attention on the powerless.

Of course, Hillary wasn't the first secretary of state to advocate for human rights or use the post to raise awareness of abuses or negotiate humanitarian relief or pressure oppressors. But she was the first to focus on empowerment, particularly of women and girls.

She created the first Office of Global Women's Issues. That office fought to highlight the plight of women around the world. Rape of women has been a weapon of war for centuries. Though civilized countries condemn it, the fight against it has in a sense only really begun.

Ghitis: Hillary Clinton's global legacy on gay rights

The office has worked to hold governments accountable for the systematic oppression of girls and women and fought for their education in emerging countries. As Hillary said when the office was established: "When the Security Council passed Resolution 1325, we tried to make a very clear statement, that women are still largely shut out of the negotiations that seek to end conflicts, even though women and children are the primary victims of 21st century conflict."

Hillary also included the United States in the Trafficking in Person report. Human Trafficking, a form of modern, mainly sexual, slavery, victimizes mostly women and girls. The annual report reviews the state of global efforts to eliminate the practice. "We believe it is important to keep the spotlight on ourselves," she said. "Human trafficking is not someone else's problem. Involuntary servitude is not something we can ignore or hope doesn't exist in our own communities."

She also created the office of Global Partnerships. And there is much more.

She has held her own in palaces and held the hands of hungry children in mud-hut villages, pursuing an agenda that empowers women, children, the poor and helpless.

We shouldn't have been surprised. Her book "It Takes a Village" focused on the impact that those outside the family have, for better or worse, on a child's well-being.

As secretary of state, she did all she could to make sure our impact as a nation would be for the better.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL,
> 
> Keep it up. They cannot answer. You are SO smart!


Not really, LL


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

fluff, and an opinion piece

Boy she did a great job with the Arab Spring too


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No dear, Patty's article is too complicated for you to understand. That's why no one else answered you. There are no simple answers in real world diplomacy. There have been problems in the ME for thousands of years. You sound like the playground.



lovethelake said:


> fluff, and an opinion piece
> 
> Boy she did a great job with the Arab Spring too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> But there is still no answer to the question: What 5 things has Hilary accomplished in her five years of tenure?


No, but here is one of her sayings!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> fluff, and an opinion piece
> 
> Boy she did a great job with the Arab Spring too


The more true information posted, the angrier and nastier you get. If you don't want to learn the truth don't ask your questions. Just go along with your sources because whenever someone posts what you don't agree with or like you get defensive and ugly. Truth deniers are just foolish, you want to live in your own narrow world and criticize anyone who does not agree with your narrow viewpoint. Education and truth will set you free.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> (CNN) -- As Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton steps down from her job Friday, many are assuming she will run for president. And she may. In fact, five of the first eight presidents first served their predecessors as secretary of state.
> 
> It hasn't happened in more than a century, though that may change should Clinton decide to run. After all, she has been a game changer her entire life.
> 
> ...


BrattyPatty
Oh dear, do you think that THEY understand even the simplest language of Diplomacy? Yo are shouting into the wrong forest. They are so deprived.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Time out, children! This topic, DP and LOLL have sunk deeper into the Great Wide Ugly that even I am amazed. If this was a conscious goal, you have achieved it.
> 
> I'm off, hooray!!!, for 3 extra weeks of travel due to positive circumstances conspiring with my control. Everything on the homefront will be taken care of and I get to head on out. If I seem to be online, it will be because, as usual, I haven't shut down my laptop.
> 
> ...


Who is caring for your mother while you are gone on your pretentious trip as you probably have found an old man to "shack" up with for the time you say you are going to be gone. Did you clear out your mothers bank account? Shame, Shame on you as you will have to pay for your sins!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, but here is one of her sayings!


LTL, 
Don't believe that excuse for not answering you. They just don't have the answer. If they did, they'd be on you like you know what.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Oh dear, do you think that THEY understand even the simplest language of Diplomacy? Yo are shouting into the wrong forest. They are so deprived.


No, you are the ones who aren't playing with a "full" deck my sweeties!

At least most of us are educated--what most of you are claiming is a young thing for a roll in the hay! Let me assure you there is nothing wrong with an aging man in the hay as mine is quite sexy!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> fluff, and an opinion piece
> 
> Boy she did a great job with the Arab Spring too


Guess why nobody wanted to post answers to your inane questions?
If the posts contain big words and the truth, they're too difficult for some to understand. It's like talking to a wall---unless, of course, the response is quoted from the NESARA republic Galactic creeped-out, alien world rag.
When posts are met with insults, dirt, and name-calling, there is no value in trying to respond.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, you are the ones who aren't playing with a "full" deck my sweeties!
> 
> At least most of us are educated--what most of you are claiming is a young thing for a roll in the hay! Let me assure you there is nothing wrong with an aging man in the hay as mine is quite sexy!


Ditto.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Who is caring for your mother while you are gone on your pretentious trip as you probably have found an old man to "shack" up with for the time you say you are going to be gone. Did you clear out your mothers bank account? Shame, Shame on you as you will have to pay for your sins!


There is no reason to insult and write trash about a person because you might disagree with him/her. Every time a person with a differing opinion tries to write something on this forum, it is met with garbage like this. There's no reason for it. I used to think you had some modicum of respect for people, Janeway, but you have been proving over and over by your nastiness, that you have lost all sense of decorum and have gone to the level of the rest of your friends. Try to emulate CB instead of some of the other right wingers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> (CNN) -- As Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton steps down from her job Friday, many are assuming she will run for president. And she may. In fact, five of the first eight presidents first served their predecessors as secretary of state.
> 
> It hasn't happened in more than a century, though that may change should Clinton decide to run. After all, she has been a game changer her entire life.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> The more true information posted, the angrier and nastier you get. If you don't want to learn the truth don't ask your questions. Just go along with your sources because whenever someone posts what you don't agree with or like you get defensive and ugly. Truth deniers are just foolish, you want to live in your own narrow world and criticize anyone who does not agree with your narrow viewpoint. Education and truth will set you free.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Again, LTL, you are brilliant.


Lukelucy
I truly hope that you'll start questioning some of the items posted and the sources quoted by your "friends." They aren't always brilliant and correct, you know, and the lack of respect shown to some good people is more than disgusting. We are all trying to do what's right in this world, and to be slammed constantly for a differing viewpoint is not to be tolerated. We have the right and the obligation to read and think for ourselves. And we live in the US where we have the right to diverse opinions without being slammed for holding those opinions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Guess why nobody wanted to post answers to your inane questions?
> If the posts contain big words and the truth, they're too difficult for some to understand. It's like talking to a wall---unless, of course, the response is quoted from the NESARA republic Galactic creeped-out, alien world rag.
> When posts are met with insults, dirt, and name-calling, there is no value in trying to respond.


No one posted an answer to LTL's question for the simple fact Hillary has no worthy accomplishments and the Libs and Progs in this and the other thread don't have the ability to answer such a question.

The editorial did not list anything either. BTW Alcameron - no wonder you are so ill informed. I've never read or heard about the "rag" you keep referring to. You need better sources for your information since you have little.

Here's what that editorial listed as accomplishments:

1) Hillary is recognized by her first name only
2) Hillary showed lots of energy during her tenure as SOS
3) Hillary made a surprise visit
4) Hillary began some global committee against the "War on Women" and rapes against women. However, the Libs and Progs on this thread repeatedly demand actions against these wars of women as nothing has been done and the wars are increasing. That doesn't sound like any accomplishment to me.

It would be much easier to list all of Hillary's failures and _lack_ of accomplishments but what difference does it make now. She resigned and out-of-site is good.

The Libs/Progs support Hillary blindly simply because she is a white, wealthy, Democratic, highly Liberal candidate PERIOD.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Damie Darlin'

No it just took ya'll 18 hours to find something to cut and paste.

Then you go to the Dem playbook and get nasty and condescending to those whom you can't answer their question.

So other than racking up almost 1,000,000 air miles, the murder of 4 Americans and her very successful handling of the Arab Spring what were five concrete things did she do that improved our standing in the world? Are we better off in the world today than before she was Secretary of State? Are we safer today than we were 6 years ago? Are we as well respected as we were 6 years ago? Do other leaders respect us, like Putin? Are we safe traveling in the world as we were 6 years ago? Is Al Qaeda less powerful as it was 6 years ago? Is our National Security as safe as it was 6 years ago? 

So many questions ....................


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There is no reason to insult and write trash about a person because you might disagree with him/her. Every time a person with a differing opinion tries to write something on this forum, it is met with garbage like this. There's no reason for it. I used to think you had some modicum of respect for people, Janeway, but you have been proving over and over by your nastiness, that you have lost all sense of decorum and have gone to the level of the rest of your friends. Try to emulate CB instead of some of the other right wingers.


No, I just don't have any respect for Seattle as even your group does not like her as you know how she lies about everything!

I'm sorry you are taking this opinion towards me but have you really read your comments to KGP & Lovethelake? I too thought you were different than the rest of your gang, but guess we each have our people we are not nice when we reply to them. At least I thought we had a nice relationship where we are friendly to each other.

I have kept quiet when you really bad mouthed KGP & Love so why don't you extend the same courtesy to me as I have been nice to Seattle in the past but am tired of her lies as she is one nasty woman to everyone including your gang!

So do you want to still be friends or are you going to join your gang & bad mouth me too?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one posted an answer to LTL's question for the simple fact Hillary has no worthy accomplishments and the Libs and Progs in this and the other thread don't have the ability to answer such a question.
> 
> The editorial did not list anything either. BTW Alcameron - no wonder you are so ill informed. I've never read or heard about the "rag" you keep referring to. You need better sources for your information since you have little.
> 
> ...


True:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one posted an answer to LTL's question for the simple fact Hillary has no worthy accomplishments and the Libs and Progs in this and the other thread don't have the ability to answer such a question.
> 
> The editorial did not list anything either. BTW Alcameron - no wonder you are so ill informed. I've never read or heard about the "rag" you keep referring to. You need better sources for your information since you have little.
> 
> ...


A lengthy quote out of this erudite journal was posted by one of,your friends
Subject: Copied out of NESARA REPUBLIC message of the day http://www.nesaranews.blogspot.com/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So?

The topic is for someone (anyone) to list a minimum of four of Hillary's accomplishments in answer to LTL's question, The editorial posted by one of your friends added nothing to the conversation and no accomplishments.

What don't you list some? You supposedly have reliable sources so outline four worthwhile accomplishments instead of changing the discussion to what sources you prefer or dislike.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So?
> 
> The topic is for someone (anyone) to list a minimum of four of Hillary's accomplishments in answer to LTL's question, The editorial posted by one of your friends added nothing to the conversation and no accomplishments.
> 
> What don't you list some? You supposedly have reliable sources so outline four worthwhile accomplishments instead of changing the discussion to what sources you prefer or dislike.


The source was quoted as a response of an example of far-out reading material.
There is no point to posting any accomplishments of anyone who is a Democrat because it won't be taken seriously. And why are people demanding participants respond to their questions? Is this a test? Will there be points given or will it just receive an "F?" 
Ridiculous.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True:


Jane
Your lack of taste as well as your lack of respect for anyone on this thread is truly disgusting. You are no more persecuted than anyone else on this thread, so stop acting like you have been "ganged up on."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one posted an answer to LTL's question for the simple fact Hillary has no worthy accomplishments and the Libs and Progs in this and the other thread don't have the ability to answer such a question.
> 
> The editorial did not list anything either. BTW Alcameron - no wonder you are so ill informed. I've never read or heard about the "rag" you keep referring to. You need better sources for your information since you have little.
> 
> ...


KPG
We do support those who deserve it and Hillary is one of those. I know it is those you cannot compete who always try to diminish the accomplishments of those who succeed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Al, for what you said here. CB is a great example for Janeway to follow. I only wish J would have something wonderful happen to her so she wouldn't envy me, and judge me for behaviour that is totally in her imagination. And I'll get that watermelon salad recipe here before I take off.


al cameron said:


> There is no reason to insult and write trash about a person because you might disagree with him/her. Every time a person with a differing opinion tries to write something on this forum, it is met with garbage like this. There's no reason for it. I used to think you had some modicum of respect for people, Janeway, but you have been proving over and over by your nastiness, that you have lost all sense of decorum and have gone to the level of the rest of your friends. Try to emulate CB instead of some of the other right wingers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, but here is one of her sayings!


Janeway
just part of it of course. Typical Republican behavior.

By the way how do you feel about Native Americans protesting against fracking? Why being so dismissive about what has been reported? Just claim being of Native American heriatage for personal gain but not supporting those who want to save their and our Land? Very interesting.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Someone from the 51st state would be appropriate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Someone from the 51st state would be appropriate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you won't live long enough to read all about her many accomplishments. Eat your Heart out that there is no-one male or female among the Republicans wo can touch her record and that is the very reason you are so hateful towards her.


If this is true, why not share some of those accomplishments? You see, we are at a total loss and you are so convinced that there are accomplishments so please share.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> just part of it of course. Typical Republican behavior.
> 
> By the way how do you feel about Native Americans protesting against fracking? Why being so dismissive about what has been reported? Just claim being of Native American heriatage for personal gain but not supporting those who want to save their and our Land? Very interesting.


Here is one great gal:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Jane
> Your lack of taste as well as your lack of respect for anyone on this thread is truly disgusting. You are no more persecuted than anyone else on this thread, so stop acting like you have been "ganged up on."


Well, since you appear to have lots of "respect" for Seattle's lies--then you may have her as we all know she does not respect any of your people. Read what she said to Bratty Patty when her BIL was dying for instance--I did not read where you reprimanded her for what she said or does it make a difference that she "claims" to be a Democrat?

You are the one who started this but if you continue to bad mouth me over Seattle or any of the others of your gang--by the way I have noticed you give as good as you get so aren't you calling me the "black" kettle when you don't show any respect to anyone either?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If this is true, why not share some of those accomplishments? You see, we are at a total loss and you are so convinced that there are accomplishments so please share.


Do you want to borrow my one paragraph hardback copy or the one sentence Cliff Note?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Do you want to borrow my one paragraph hardback copy or the one sentence Cliff Note?


Thank you, but no. Huckleberry said that it would take you a lifetime to read all of Hillary's accomplishments, so I asked her to please list a few. I will await her list. However, I do think your one paragraph on Hillary's accomplishments will be more than Huckleberry can come up with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another cocktail time attack by Janey. Shame on you. First of all, I'm sure it's not true. Secondly it is none of your business.



Janeway said:


> Who is caring for your mother while you are gone on your pretentious trip as you probably have found an old man to "shack" up with for the time you say you are going to be gone. Did you clear out your mothers bank account? Shame, Shame on you as you will have to pay for your sins!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Guess why nobody wanted to post answers to your inane questions?
> If the posts contain big words and the truth, they're too difficult for some to understand. It's like talking to a wall---unless, of course, the response is quoted from the NESARA republic Galactic creeped-out, alien world rag.
> When posts are met with insults, dirt, and name-calling, there is no value in trying to respond.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Lukelucy
> I truly hope that you'll start questioning some of the items posted and the sources quoted by your "friends." They aren't always brilliant and correct, you know, and the lack of respect shown to some good people is more than disgusting. We are all trying to do what's right in this world, and to be slammed constantly for a differing viewpoint is not to be tolerated. We have the right and the obligation to read and think for ourselves. And we live in the US where we have the right to diverse opinions without being slammed for holding those opinions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This is the reason we on the left continue to engage in this foolishness. Doesn't anyone else believe in the founding principles of our country?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Classy. NOT>



Janeway said:


> Just found this which says it all:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The source was quoted as a response of an example of far-out reading material.
> There is no point to posting any accomplishments of anyone who is a Democrat because it won't be taken seriously. And why are people demanding participants respond to their questions? Is this a test? Will there be points given or will it just receive an "F?"
> Ridiculous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The source was quoted as a response of an example of far-out reading material.
> There is no point to posting any accomplishments of anyone who is a Democrat because it won't be taken seriously. And why are people demanding participants respond to their questions? Is this a test? Will there be points given or will it just receive an "F?"
> Ridiculous.


Yep, you cannot post ONE accomplishment of Hillary's so now you feign a plea that no one takes you or any Democrat seriously.

Nothing a Dem could say would be a true accomplishment is the reason no one could come up with one actual accomplishment.

Consider being truthful and folks will take you seriously. Probably that idea has never crossed your mind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you, but no. Huckleberry said that it would take you a lifetime to read all of Hillary's accomplishments, so I asked her to please list a few. I will await her list. However, I do think your one paragraph on Hillary's accomplishments will be more than Huckleberry can come up with.


Huckleberry has nothing but bluff and bluster. She'll never list one accomplishment of Hillary's because there are none. Huck will make another stupid statement and think highly of herself for changing the subject. Stale and idiotic.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Why the EKG as an avatar? Maybe it is a prelude to the heart attacks we are all going to have when Obamacare take over


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry has nothing but bluff and bluster. She'll never list one accomplishment of Hillary's because there are none. Huck will make another stupid statement and think highly of herself for changing the subject. Stale and idiotic.


KPG
If you could only understand language beyond 2nd grade, I would be glad to post more intricate information. But would be gets lost on you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why the EKG as an avatar? Maybe it is a prelude to the heart attacks we are all going to have when Obamacare take over


Come on Oct !!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, you cannot post ONE accomplishment of Hillary's so now you feign a plea that no one takes you or any Democrat seriously.
> 
> Nothing a Dem could say would be a true accomplishment is the reason no one could come up with one actual accomplishment.
> 
> Consider being truthful and folks will take you seriously. Probably that idea has never crossed your mind.


KPG
when are you going to stop making a XXXX fool of yourself? Do you ever read what you write?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> If you could only understand language beyond 2nd grade, I would be glad to post more intricate information. But would be getting lost on you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> If you could only understand language beyond 2nd grade, I would be glad to post more intricate information. But would be gets lost on you.


Hay, Huck, watch that bad grammar as that isn't even 2nd grade!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> when are you going to stop making a XXXX fool of yourself? Do you ever read what you write?


Lighten up a bit Huck, need a cookie or a pot of coffee?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hay, Huck, watch that bad grammar as that isn't even 2nd grade!


Janeway

I shall does it.

Supporting the protesting Native Americans re. fracking? Whose side are you on? Which ever is convenient?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> 
> I shall does it.
> 
> Supporting the protesting Native Americans re. fracking? Whose side are you on? Which ever is convenient?


Try this!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck will make another stupid statement and think highly of herself for changing the subject.





Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> If you could only understand language beyond 2nd grade, I would be glad to post more intricate information. But would be gets lost on you.
> and
> Janeway
> ...


Exactly what I said would happen ... and there they are for all to read.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted a long post a few minutes ago -- and have thought about it and realized my opinion isn 't going to change one thing on this or the other side Political forum. 

If you read it - I meant everyword. If you didn't it wouldn't have mattered anyway as why would my words change anything when the exact same thing has been happening for 5 years on this and other Political threads. I know it is hopeless.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Maybe LTL should look up the job description of Secretary of State before she demands "acomplishments".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Maybe LTL should look up the job description of Secretary of State before she demands "accomplishments".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe LTL should look up the job description of Secretary of State before she demands "accomplishments".


BrattyPatty
you expect too much. At her age she should know it well by now but obviously she has missed vital information for many years. Too late now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry has nothing but bluff and bluster. She'll never list one accomplishment of Hillary's because there are none. Huck will make another stupid statement and think highly of herself for changing the subject. Stale and idiotic.


KPG
Huckleberry is so far beyond you and has no intentions of doing anything you are asking for. She does not do someone-else's homework. Why do you have such a need to continuously attach "names" to others? Who is goading you at home that you have such a need to spew ugliness all the time towards others? Your problems are mounting - go get some professional help. You are driving yourself nuts and beyond.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Huckleberry is so far beyond you and has no intentions of doing anything you are asking for. She does not do someone-else's homework. Why do you have such a need to continuously attach "names" to others? Who is goading you at home that you have such a need to spew ugliness all the time towards others? Your problems are mounting - go get some professional help. You are driving yourself nuts and beyond.


Odd why is he/she talking about herself in the third person? I guess she forgot what name she logged under and was trying to make her alter-ego look good. No wonder she is confused.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

DIPLOMACY IN ACTION
TopicSpeakerPublicationCountryDate

Duties of the Secretary of State

January 20, 2009
Under the Constitution, the President of the United States determines U.S. foreign policy. The Secretary of State, appointed by the President with the advice and consent of the Senate, is the Presidents chief foreign affairs adviser. The Secretary carries out the Presidents foreign policies through the State Department and the Foreign Service of the United States.

Created in 1789 by the Congress as the successor to the Department of Foreign Affairs, the Department of State is the senior executive Department of the U.S. Government. The Secretary of States duties relating to foreign affairs have not changed significantly since then, but they have become far more complex as international commitments multiplied. These duties -- the activities and responsibilities of the State Department -- include the following:

Serves as the President's principal adviser on U.S. foreign policy;
Conducts negotiations relating to U.S. foreign affairs;
Grants and issues passports to American citizens and exequaturs to foreign consuls in the United States;
Advises the President on the appointment of U.S. ambassadors, ministers, consuls, and other diplomatic representatives;
Advises the President regarding the acceptance, recall, and dismissal of the representatives of foreign governments;
Personally participates in or directs U.S. representatives to international conferences, organizations, and agencies;
Negotiates, interprets, and terminates treaties and agreements;
Ensures the protection of the U.S. Government to American citizens, property, and interests in foreign countries;
Supervises the administration of U.S. immigration laws abroad;
Provides information to American citizens regarding the political, economic, social, cultural, and humanitarian conditions in foreign countries;
Informs the Congress and American citizens on the conduct of U.S. foreign relations;
Promotes beneficial economic intercourse between the United States and other countries;
Administers the Department of State;
Supervises the Foreign Service of the United States.
In addition, the Secretary of State retains domestic responsibilities that Congress entrusted to the State Department in 1789. These include the custody of the Great Seal of the United States, the preparation of certain presidential proclamations, the publication of treaties and international acts as well as the official record of the foreign relations of the United States, and the custody of certain original treaties and international agreements. The Secretary also serves as the channel of communication between the Federal Government and the States on the extradition of fugitives to or from foreign countries.

So according to the US Department of State these were her duties. I highlighted the red duty, because I thought it was her biggest failure; failure to keep our Benghazi Embassy safe. Did she do any treaties? Did our economy improve because she promoted our country's businesses?

Gosh if she can't run one Department, how can she run a country?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> DIPLOMACY IN ACTION
> TopicSpeakerPublicationCountryDate
> 
> Duties of the Secretary of State
> ...


lovethelake
your friends needed this information. To the rest of us it is "old hat".


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> your friends needed this information. To the rest of us it is "old hat".


No, Huck, this was for your information.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, Huck, this was for your information.


Which alter-ego of Huck were you talking to, kiddo?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Odd why is he/she talking about herself in the third person? I guess she forgot what name she logged under and was trying to make her alter-ego look good. No wonder she is confused.


Yep! It isn't easy to have two IDs, reply post to everyone on the thread and say something without tripping yourself up in your lies. Ingried d/b/a Huckleberry has failed miserably trying bless her heart.

I cannot believe that not one Lib can state in her own words one accomplishment of Hillary in her role as SOS. That's pathetic. They are exactly the type of low-information voters who elected the idiots in Congress and in the WH in the first place.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep! It isn't easy to have two IDs, reply post to everyone on the thread and say something without tripping yourself up in your lies. Ingried d/b/a Huckleberry has failed miserably trying bless her heart.
> 
> I cannot believe that not one Lib can state in her own words one accomplishment of Hillary in her role as SOS. That's pathetic. They are exactly the type of low-information voters who elected the idiots in Congress and in the WH in the first place.


I know. It has been over 48 hours. I even posted the job description this morning. Maybe that will help


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Which alter-ego of Huck were you talking to, kiddo?


It is difficult since he/she refers to "itself" as Huck!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How many embassies are still in danger because of Al Qaeda's decimation? 

Or is that another phony scandal?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And on Jay Leno he spoke of Putin in very raw terms not befitting a President of the USA. Absolutely no statesmanship. Should have been said in the locker room with his golfing buds. But then what more could be expected of a community organizer. Again not presidential material.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Forget them joeysomma - they want to discuss Bush when the topic was Obama's screw-ups by going on Jay Leno to announce the reasoning behind the National Security issues and threats this week. The largest threat since NY 911 was enacted and yet the President has yet to hold a Press Conference to explain what the heck is going on to the American people.
> 
> Instead, Obama goes on late-night talk shows and on yet another vacation.
> 
> He is nothing more than a stunt man pretending to be a President.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Her fatal mistake in Benghazi mirrors the disaster of Mogadishu AKA "Black Hawk Dawn." Sec Les Aspin resigned. He accepted responsibility for his decisions. Hillary and everyone involved in Benghazi deny any responsibility. Ms. Clinton should never hold high office in this country again.

And she certainly didn't represent any of the fine professional women I know.

Using her paradigm with the cattle futures she could get us out of this near $17 billion deficit in no time. That is, if she really wants to help the country. And what corporate experience does she CLAIM?



lovethelake said:


> Who are you talking to, because copying my comment gives the incorrect impression that I am homophobic.?
> 
> Her actions or lack of action is what drives my opinion of Hilary. Her stand by her man with a tray of cookies helped to form my opinion of her. Her involvement with cattle futures, Vince Foster, Whitewater, the body bag count of the Clinton Administration, her lax and uncaring attitude over the deaths of 4 Americans under her watch..........all factor in with my opinion of her.
> 
> So you can disagree with me about her lack of character and her need to grab power at any cost to the Women's Movement, but do not lump me into a group of people that are anti gay.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, Huck, this was for your information.


janeway
Huck says that you wasted your time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And on Jay Leno he spoke of Putin in very raw terms not befitting a President of the USA. Absolutely no statesmanship. Should have been said in the locker room with his golfing buds. But then what more could be expected of a community organizer. Again not presidential material.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


RUknitting
don't let your jealousy eat you alive.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

O kept her busy traveling out of the country so she didn't interfere with his second run. Hard to believe but I think he may be more clever than she. Or his handlers were.



lovethelake said:


> Other than racking up air miles, can anyone list 5 accomplishments she had during her tenure?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thou appears to knowest too much.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> amazing the power of booze and mix it with medication and you have a cocktail that is mindbending to say the least. Interesting to observe the cocktail hour of some folks posting. Perhaps it is moonshine they ingest because they are so out there that even good liquor could not produce.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Rocky
You've increased my vocab by another word but can't find it any where? Perthaps a foreign language. SUTE. Dui bu qi! Wo bu dong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry has nothing but bluff and bluster. She'll never list one accomplishment of Hillary's because there are none. Huck will make another stupid statement and think highly of herself for changing the subject. Stale and idiotic.


I know there is nothing there. No surprises at all. Stupid statement by Huckleberry made as predicted.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did and am ROFLMBO. No one ever said that because a human is capable of typing on a keyboard she would possess memory skills and reading comprehension. I think a monkey can do they same, but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> How depressing ..... for them (the humans not the monkeys).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

for those who have recently said they would support Hillary. They all forgot "why" they will support her and "what" her accomplishments are. That's because there are none. 

The ladies simply follow their Lib/Dem leaders and tow the party line. Priceless ..... and pathetic.[/quote]

Women have followed blindly for years and now the Libs more so. Stand by your man.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Huckleberry is so far beyond you and has no intentions of doing anything you are asking for. She does not do someone-else's homework. Why do you have such a need to continuously attach "names" to others? Who is goading you at home that you have such a need to spew ugliness all the time towards others? Your problems are mounting - go get some professional help. You are driving yourself nuts and beyond.


The same can be said of you concerning Yarnie. You've come back from your "trip" and start in again with Yarnie getting that info for you. You want the answers then do your own homework.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

BUT will they do anything???

I worry about our HIPPA law and how it will be compromised with the IRS in charge of our private medical info in concert with our financials. Scarier than most realize. This has the potential of suicide for many who don't appreciate the implications.

This administration needs 'maximus' cleaning up!



soloweygirl said:


> I heard about Lois Lerner's ties to 2 Departments. This was most likely the reason she pleaded the 5th. Allowing private information to cross over to another department is against the law and she knows it. Yes, it is getting more and more exciting as the information is finally provided to the committees.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep! It isn't easy to have two IDs, reply post to everyone on the thread and say something without tripping yourself up in your lies. Ingried d/b/a Huckleberry has failed miserably trying bless her heart.
> 
> I cannot believe that not one Lib can state in her own words one accomplishment of Hillary in her role as SOS. That's pathetic. They are exactly the type of low-information voters who elected the idiots in Congress and in the WH in the first place.


These are the same voters that will vote for Hillary if she wins the Dem nomination. It doesn't matter if Hillary has no accomplishments during her most important job of her career, they vote for her regardless.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep! It isn't easy to have two IDs, reply post to everyone on the thread and say something without tripping yourself up in your lies. Ingried d/b/a Huckleberry has failed miserably trying bless her heart.
> 
> I cannot believe that not one Lib can state in her own words one accomplishment of Hillary in her role as SOS. That's pathetic. They are exactly the type of low-information voters who elected the idiots in Congress and in the WH in the first place.


KPG
Oh my oh my how impressed you are with yourself. Got that from the good book? Not part of mine. Can't wait till Ingried shows up, if she will do so, you will look even more like a Clown.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The most under appreciated was that Hillary brought o and the other Clinton together in friendship. Was it a play date? Still no answer to what she has accomplished as SOS for the USA.


knitpresentgifts said:


> No one posted an answer to LTL's question for the simple fact Hillary has no worthy accomplishments and the Libs and Progs in this and the other thread don't have the ability to answer such a question.
> 
> The editorial did not list anything either. BTW Alcameron - no wonder you are so ill informed. I've never read or heard about the "rag" you keep referring to. You need better sources for your information since you have little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How many embassies are still in danger because of Al Qaeda's decimation?
> 
> Or is that another phony scandal?


lovethelake
this statements shows clearly that you are totally uninformed about current events. All you can handle is what has been chewed up and spit out over and over again. Of course we expect nothing else.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know there is nothing there. No surprises at all. Stupid statement by Huckleberry made as predicted.


soloweygirl
Huckleberry sure keeps you busy, doesn't she.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> for those who have recently said they would support Hillary. They all forgot "why" they will support her and "what" her accomplishments are. That's because there are none.
> 
> The ladies simply follow their Lib/Dem leaders and tow the party line. Priceless ..... and pathetic.


Women have followed blindly for years and now the Libs more so. Stand by your man.[/quote]

RUKnitting
it is the very independence we have that gives you so much trouble. You are in a net without escape and we are on the outside observing your struggles. You got one thing right, we "stand by our Men" and they by us. They are taking good care of us and we show our appreciation regularly. Life is good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> These are the same voters that will vote for Hillary if she wins the Dem nomination. It doesn't matter if Hillary has no accomplishments during her most important job of her career, they vote for her regardless.


soloweygirl
why so envious of a women with such great professional Resume? If I had a daughter of her stature I would be bragging from here to eternity. Can your children match her accomplishments?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

LTL

You have hit on the most probing questions which when or if answered would truly symbolize the accomplishments of any SOS. Yours are the questions which need to be answered to determine her successes. And could provide fertilizer for her run at the presidency. At least she does not have community organizer in her resume.



lovethelake said:


> Damie Darlin'
> 
> No it just took ya'll 18 hours to find something to cut and paste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> O kept her busy traveling out of the country so she didn't interfere with his second run. Hard to believe but I think he may be more clever than she. Or his handlers were.


RUKnitting
how many conspiracies does this now make?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> why so envious of a women with such great professional Resume? If I had a daughter of her stature I would be bragging from here to eternity. Can your children match her accomplishments?


This leads us right back to exactly what are Hillary's accomplishments. You claim she has so many, how about just posting a handful?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This leads us right back to exactly what are Hillary's accomplishments. You claim she has so many, how about just posting a handful?


soloweygirl
expand your horizon by reading any Biography about her. Too much for you? Would you or your children have qualified for the Universities available to her? After all it is only a small %age of people reaching that pinnacle. Mrs. Clinton - in fact all of the Clintons - are exceptional.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

LTL

~~~I N T E R E S T I N G O B S E R V A T I O N ~~~~~~~~~

Could it mean~~~?????

Yes it could~~~~~~!!!!



lovethelake said:


> Odd why is he/she talking about herself in the third person? I guess she forgot what name she logged under and was trying to make her alter-ego look good. No wonder she is confused.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> LTL
> 
> ~~~I N T E R E S T I N G O B S E R V A T I O N ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


RUKnitting
Huck is so happy to see that she keeps you entertained. Huck has quite a following. Very interesting.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> DIPLOMACY IN ACTION
> TopicSpeakerPublicationCountryDate
> 
> Duties of the Secretary of State
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> O kept her busy traveling out of the country so she didn't interfere with his second run. Hard to believe but I think he may be more clever than she. Or his handlers were.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know there is nothing there. No surprises at all. Stupid statement by Huckleberry made as predicted.


yep - it never ends ....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> expand your horizon by reading any Biography about her. Too much for you? Would you or your children have qualified for the Universities available to her? After all it is only a small %age of people reaching that pinnacle. Mrs. Clinton - in fact all of the Clintons - are exceptional.


As usual you cannot answer the question. You are the one bragging about Hillary's accomplishments, yet are unable to list any. I used CANNOT instead of will not because the answer is there are no accomplishments to be had. If she is so exceptional, then listing a few of her accomplishments should not be too difficult, even for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl - Huck cannot and will not answer anything to do with civics or current events and most historical events. She is clueless and that is why she only can write personal attacks and generic foolish statements of bluster and buffoonery.

She has yet to ever write one single post of substance justified with facts of logical thoughts or opinions that I have read in these threads.

She is nothing more than a commercial interrupting the main show.

I'm going to start treating her just as I do commercials - leave the room until something of substance is on, do laundry, or mute, or turn off.

All choices are wonderful - I believe we should all do the same!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

With all good respect to you Al I believe your "friends" are more representative of what you say than those of conservative persuasion. The vulgarities alone are not qualities of ladies. Everyone understands the rights of freedom of speech. And with what has been going on in our government at the highest level is frightening. IRS as a starter and plus all the other so-called by o as phony. I do not take them lightly or characterize them as phony. I do not look upon them as benign. Our country does not need a police state.

Check your holier than thou attitude. I have observed a change in you. Objectivity makes for respect.



alcameron said:


> Lukelucy
> I truly hope that you'll start questioning some of the items posted and the sources quoted by your "friends." They aren't always brilliant and correct, you know, and the lack of respect shown to some good people is more than disgusting. We are all trying to do what's right in this world, and to be slammed constantly for a differing viewpoint is not to be tolerated. We have the right and the obligation to read and think for ourselves. And we live in the US where we have the right to diverse opinions without being slammed for holding those opinions.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

zhi zhi bu li.



Huckleberry said:


> RUknitting
> don't let your jealousy eat you alive.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Rocky
> You've increased my vocab by another word but can't find it any where? Perthaps a foreign language. SUTE. Dui bu qi! Wo bu dong.


Suttee, look it up. salaam alaikum to you and yours.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No it was spelled sute not suttee. And sute is not a Hindu word.



rocky1991 said:


> Suttee, look it up. salaam alaikum to you and yours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The same can be said of you concerning Yarnie. You've come back from your "trip" and start in again with Yarnie getting that info for you. You want the answers then do your own homework.


soloweygirl
I have to proof nothing, she needs to proof her innocents - which of course is impossible. Glad you brought that up. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RYKnitting
what a jewel we have in Mrs. Clinton as well as some other Women. How did we get so lucky when you have to put up with the quitting Gov. Sarah? She left her job because it was way over her head. When you have to write notes on your hands to make any speech, you are in deep doodoo.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The only accomplishment that Hill has made is how well and quickly she can clean herself up after Bill uses her for a doormat, and how well she can clean up after the "suicide" of Vince Foster. Almost forgot---she can clean out a filing cabinet at record speed.In the political arena I guess one could use the word --accomplish--


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The only accomplishment that Hill has made is how well and quickly she can clean herself up after Bill uses her for a doormat, and how well she can clean up after the "suicide" of Vince Foster. Almost forgot---she can clean out a filing cabinet at record speed.In the political arena I guess one could use the word --accomplish--


Bitter.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bitterly honest..


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> bitterly honest..


No sour grapes. You are no Hillary Clinton


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> No sour grapes. You are no Hillary Clinton


Well Thank-You Puddin'


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Eid al-Fitr everyone!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The only accomplishment that Hill has made is how well and quickly she can clean herself up after Bill uses her for a doormat, and how well she can clean up after the "suicide" of Vince Foster. Almost forgot---she can clean out a filing cabinet at record speed.In the political arena I guess one could use the word --accomplish--


Bravo! :thumbup: I just _knew_ Hillbillary must have some accomplishments. I wonder what the women who say there is a war of women feel about all Hillary's crimes against fashion by wearing only pant suits which is the traditional garb of men. If elected, there will be no skirt in sight in the Oval Office; ever and still. How will we be able to say the first woman was elected President? What will all the fashion designers do when they want their apparel to sell like hotcakes because the First Lady wore their label? I know a tie doesn't make the man, but does a large-link necklace make the woman if both wear only pants?

It is a puzzlement ... Hill will have to come clean before she can put her feet upon the desk if elected to the position. In that case, I want her wearing trousers.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Well Thank-You Puddin'


Ahhh, the scent of a troll. Just out of hiding I bet.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone else notice that Huck is still speaking in the third person? Wondering if that is a lame attempt of covering her fanny? 

OOOOOOOOOoooooooo wonder when she will switch names again and attempt to fool us. Get the popcorn and sodas, this will be fun to watch


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> bitterly honest..


galinipper
Oh such jealousy. It sure is getting to you. Poor thing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh another thing......

It has been almost 60 hours since I asked for any Hilary accomplishments, but nothing. I even gave the DOS' job description and responsibilities for those too lazy to find out what her duties were. So once again, strike three, she struck out. Wonder if she is going to that Wellness Clinic all the other baseball players went to 'pump it up'?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Where is Jesse and Al raising a ruckus over the three black teens who beat a white teen so severely on a bus? 

Oh, that's right - the victim was white so this was not a racial incident but just some kids horsing around.

You see, the Race Mongers cannot profit from blacks on a white crime, so the media and everyone treats this act as "nothing to see here and everyone move along."

The President won't bring it up either because the white victim doesn't look like his own son might.

BTW: This happened in Florida - the same state in which George Zimmerman was attacked and found innocent.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192359-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

